# Biken in den Harburger Bergen



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hello @ all,

einer der Hot-Spots für das Mountainbiken im Norden ist das Revier in den Harburger Bergen.
Aufgrund der geographischen Lage ist dieses Gebiet eine Anlaufstelle für viele Mountainbiker
von Bremen bis Flensburg und von Cuxhaven bis Lüneburg.

Wir fahren alle in diesem tollen Revier, ohne uns evtl. bewusst zu sein, was es letztlich für die
Flora und Fauna bedeutet, wenn wir uns dort „austoben“.
Daher habe ich Ende August 2015 eine Kommunikation mit den Forstbehörden initiiert.
Daraus hat sich in den letzten Wochen ein konstruktiver Dialog und Informationsaustausch entwickelt.

Das Ziel ist es, das Mountainbiken nachhaltig auszuüben und das vorhandene Trailnetz zu pflegen
und evtl. sogar auszubauen.
Dabei ist der Konsens zwischen den Mountainbikern, den Vereinen und Verbänden, den Forstbehörden,
dem Regionalpark Rosengarten, der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg, den Naturschutz- und
Umweltbehörden, … von vorrangigem Interesse.

Selbstverständlich sollen die Belange anderer Nutzer der Wege und des Waldes, wie z.B. Wanderer,
Reiter, Läufer, Spaziergänger, Familien, … ebenfalls berücksichtigt werden.

Dieser Thread soll dazu dienen, euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten über die jüngsten Aktivitäten.
Diskussionen, Lob und Kritik sind natürlich auch selbstverständlich gern gesehen J

In diesem Sinne, ride on
Martin


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

*Kurz die 1. Info vom 26.08.2015 :*



Sven7181 schrieb:


> In der Haake gibt es einen neuen Trail!


Auf den Trail bin ich gespannt 

Aber Obacht : der Förster wird so langsam aufmerksam. Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern )
am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen". Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,
hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite.
Der Förster ist zwar ein wenig genervt über die Biker, aber zeigte auch Verständnis für uns (die MTBer) und hält
nichts davon, jetzt überall Verbotsschilder hinzuhängen.
Ich muss auch ehrlicherweise eingestehen, dass er sein Geld mit dem Revier verdient. Wir fahren sozusagen, mitten durch
seine tägliche Arbeit. Außerdem ist in der Nähe des besagten Trails zudem noch die Kinderstube von ein paar Ricken.

Unsere Idee, an einem Sonntag vormittag vor dem Biken sich mal eine Stunde auszutauschen, z.B. in der Kärntner Hütte,
fand er sehr gut. Ich würde dann diesen Termin hier posten und allen gängigen Threads, u.a. auch bei der Facebook-Gruppe
der Harburger-Berge-Biker.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dem Förster, genauso wie uns, daran gelegen ist , das derzeit entspannte Miteinander aller
Erholungssuchenden, Sportler, Spaziergänger, Forstarbeiter, Biker, Reiter, ... zu erhalten.
M.E. haben wir durch ein solches Treffen eine gute Möglichkeit uns nicht als schwarze Schafe darzustellen.

P.S. : Der Trail zur Wiese bei der AS Heimfeld ist jetzt mit einem Zaun versehen worden. Die Zufahrt dazu ist zudem
zugeschüttet worden und mit losen Gestrüpp dichtgemacht. Vielleicht lässt sich das dann auch ausdiskutieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hier die Terminankündigung vom 01.09.2015 :

Jetzt ist es amtlich :
Mit dem Förster habe ich heute einen Termin vereinbart. Es ist Mittwoch, der 09.09.2015 um 15.00 Uhr
in der Kärntner Hütte. Auch wenn es nicht gerade eine Uhrzeit ist, die arbeitnehmerdreundlich ist, so hoffe
ich doch, den ein oder anderen Biker dort zu treffen.
Parallel habe ich zum DAV Kontakt aufgenommen. Hendrik von Epic Cycles wird auch kommen, denn als
Anlaufstelle für viele Biker aus Hamburg ist das nicht verkehrt, sozusagen als Meinungsverstärker 
Die Radsportabteilungen aus den umliegenden Gemeinden werde ich jetzt antickern, damit wir auch
die Verbände und Vereine hinter uns haben. Denn das Problem ist bei uns MTBern die fehlende Lobby.
Die muss ich zwar auch nicht immer haben, aber für derartige Problemstellungen kann das nicht
verkehrt sein.
Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Vorlauf gehabt für diesen Termin. Aber am 10.09. tagt der Vorstand
des Regionalparks Rosengarten. So kann der Förster dort unmittelbar seine Eindrücke widergeben.

Wer es zeitlich trotzdem einrichten kann, ist natürlich herzlich gern eingeladen, logo.
Ich habe mit dem Förster die Idee gehabt, dass wir nach dem Gespräch, ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden, gemeinsam
1 oder 2 Trails abfahren / abgehen, damit jeder den Wald aus der Sicht des anderen sehen kann.

Wie das Ganze weitergehen wird, kann ich nicht sagen. aber ich finde es gut, dass so ein Gespräch stattfindet.
Denn der Förster hätte ja auch abwinken können und die Eskalation innerhalb des Regionalparks Rosengarten
"weiterlaufen" lassen können. Er nimmt uns MTBer ernst und sucht den Dialog.
Auch wenn er Verbotsschilder als allerletzte Möglichkeit sieht, so wird der Trail zur Autobahn eingezäunt bleiben.
Denn dies ist eine Biotopschutzfläche, die durch Erosion in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Dort steht auch
ein entsprechendes Schild.

Wenn Ihr also dabei seid, postet das bitte hier oder per PN.
Alternativ immer her mit Euren Argumenten


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

*Zusammenfassung der 1. Veranstaltung vom 12.09.2015 :*

Die Diskussionen sind ja schon im Gange, das ist gut so! Ich sehe das aber nicht so, dass wir uns hier zu devot
verhalten haben. Der Förster hat mehrfach betont, dass der Wald allen gehört und alle Interessen abzuwägen sind.
Er möchte lediglich die Trails sperren, die wirklich kritisch sind und bereits stark erodiert sind oder aufgrund des
Wildbestands tabu sind. Dazu jedoch mehr im folgenden Text.
Ich sehe hier keine nennenswerten, dauerhaften Einschränkungen des „Trailnetzes“ auf uns zukommen.
Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Wald durch alle Nutzer ( Wanderer, Reiter, Biker, Spaziergänger, ... ) und
die Anwendung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes ist das Anliegen des Försters.

Nun aber zur Veranstaltung, diese war in 2 Teile aufgeteilt :
*1. Vorführung, Gespräch und Diskussion in der Kärntner Hütte*
Teilgenommen haben insgesamt ca. 12 – 15 Personen, u.a. :
Gido Hollmichel, Revierförster in der Haake und Hausbruch und z.T. Fischbeker Heide
1 Vertreter der Forstbehörde ( Zentraler Forstdienst ) der Stadt Hamburg
1 Vertreter des Naturschutzes der Stadt Hamburg
Martin Kowalewski, Gruppenleiter MTB beim DAV Hamburg und Niederelbe
sowie diverse interessierte BikerInnen und natürlich meine Wenigkeit, Martin Franze

Gestartet haben wir mit einer sehr interessanten und informativen Präsentation des Försters,Gido Hollmichel.
Diese enthielt die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für den Wald und dessen Nutzung.
Desweiteren den Verweis auf die 3 offiziellen MTB-Strecken des Regionalparks Rosengarten, sowie den inoffiziellen
Trails und den Problemen, die sich daraus ergeben. Auch die Belange der Forstwirtschaft, sowie zum Wild und der
Jägerei wurden dargestellt.
Zu den gesetzlichen Grundlagen :
Bundeswaldgesetz (BWaldG), insbesondere § 1 http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bwaldg/
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatG) § 30 "Geschützte Biotope" http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/
Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) § 9 "Betreten des Waldes" http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&st=null
LWaldG § 11 "Verhaltensregeln"
Bundes-Bodenschutzgesetz http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bbodschg/
NSG-VO Fischbeker Heide http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...st=lr&doc.id=jlr-FischHeideNatSchGebVHArahmen
Aus diesen Gesetzen und Verordnungen leitet sich viel Grundsätzliches für alle Nutzer des Waldes ab.
Die sich daraus ergebenden Verhaltensregeln decken sich mit dem Postionspapier des DAV zum Mountainbiken,
sowie dem DIMB-Trailknigge. Die wichtigsten Infos sind :
- 3 Waldfunktionen : allgemeiner Nutzen des Waldes, Schutz, Erholung
- es gibt 3 MTB-Kurse im Regionalpark, für die auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht übernommen wird
(wer haftet bei "Ergänzungen" durch Sprünge und anderen unerlaubt gebauten Elementen ? )
- Beachtung der Nachtruhe ( möglichst kein Biken in der Dämmerung und nachts, denn das Wild braucht auch seine Ruhe ),
hierdurch gibt es eine Verbissproblematik, denn das Wildbret hat in den letzten Jahren spürbar an Gewicht verloren
durch Flucht, die Folge sind Verbiss an Neupflanzungen und Schösslingen
- beim Passieren von anderen Waldnutzern sind gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und angespasste Geschwindigkeit gefordert
- Sperrungen von Trails sind zu unbedingt respektieren ( Schilder, Stämme, Wälle, ... )
- die Absperrungen bei Waldarbeiten sind unbedingt zu beachten, so gibt es durch Windbruch und Windwurf
ein erhebliches Gefährdungspotenzial
- die Ortungsfunktion des Handys sollte für Notfälle aktiviert sein
- Jagd ist ganzjährig erlaubt, insbesondere in der Dämmerung!
- das Bauen und Schaffen von Trails ist nicht erlaubt
- Rückzugsgebiete des Wildes sind Tabuzonen ( Unterholz und Dickungen )

Bei der anschließenden Diskussion haben wir sehr offen und konstruktiv diskutiert. Es wurden u.a. ein paar Regeln festgelegt
und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Die wichtigsten Punkte :
*a. Trails*
In den ausgewiesenen Trails des Regionalparks Rosengarten ( roter Pfeil ) ist das MTB-Fahren ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Das Erweitern dieser ist illegal, auch das Trailbauen im Allgemeinen. U.a. stellt sich hier auch die Haftungsfrage
( Verkehrsicherungspflicht ).
Als Maßnahme hieraus werden Herr Hollmichel und ich uns in den nächsten 2 Wochen verabreden und eine
Trailampel erarbeiten. D.h. wir werden alle Trails erfassen und katalogisieren,
grün : erlaubt und jederzeit befahrbar
gelb : fahrbar, aber kritisch wegen Erosion oder Wild, muss regelmäßig geprüft werden
rot : absolut tabu, wegen Naturschutz, Erosion, Wild oder Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Karte, die entsprechend publiziert wird. Ein geeignetes Mittel zur Sperrung von Trails muss noch
festgelegt werden, denn ein Schilderwald soll nicht das Ziel sein. Ein Holzstamm, vor allem wenn er nicht einfach mit der
Hand entfernt werden kann, ist immer eine Sperrung des Försters und nicht von Wanderen, Reitern, ...
*b. Ansprechpartner*
Was derzeit das größte Problem darstellt, ist der "anonymen Masse" der MTBer ein Gesicht zu geben.
Die Forstbehörden brauchen Ansprechpartner auf der anderen Seite. Ob ein Verein gegründet wird,
eine Interessengemeinschaft, Vereinigung, Gruppe, ... konnte nicht abschließend geklärt werden.
M.E. ist dies die Kernfrage, die aber nicht so schnell beantwortet werden kann.
*c. Verhalten im Trail*
Vollbremsungen sind möglichst zu vermeiden, da die Erosion gefördert wird. Es gibt bereits sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft
gezogene Trails, die z.T. wieder aufwändig hergerichtet werden müssen. Verbotsschilder sind natürlich zu beachten.
*d. Weiteres Vorgehen*
Die offiziellen Stellen (Förster, Forstbehörde, Naturschutzbehörde, Umweltamt, Regionalpark Rosengarten, ... )
sind noch nicht endgültig informiert. Herr Hollmichel sucht den partnerschaftlichen Weg mit uns, für seine Kollegen
von den anderen Revieren kann er aber nicht sprechen. Das muss auch noch alles innerhalb der Behörden abgestimmt werden.
Zeitlich haben wir uns nicht festgelegt. Grobgeschätzt denke ich, dass wir uns wieder in ca. 8 Wochen treffen werden.
Dabei werden auch die Erfahrungen der Trailampel ein Thema sein.

*2. Trailbesichtigung*
Herr Hollmichel hat mit uns, einer Gruppe von ca. 8 - 10 Bikern, diverse Trails abgefahren.
Für alle war es sehr interessant, denn der Blickwinkel des Försters war bisher für alle neu.
Nicht alle inoffiziellen Trails sind für ihn problematisch und können auch weiterhin geduldet werden.
Die Trailampel wird es zeigen!!
Ein großes Problem stellen die Trails dar, in denen irgendjemand gebaut hatte. Das führte zu Schäden. So traut sich nicht
jeder einen Sprung zu und macht entweder eine Vollbremsung ( führt früher oder später zu Erosion ) oder es werden
Umwege durchs Unterholz gesucht.
Bei der Erosion ist nicht nur der Abtrag des Bodens problematisch, sondern auch das Freilegen der Wurzeln und die
daraus resultierenden Schäden. Pilzbefall im Wurzelbereich ist nicht selten die Folge!!
Die Erosion ist beim Trail an der AS Heimfeld das Problem. Das Biotop, eine Trockengrasfläche ist bereits sehr stark erodiert
und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Daher als "Notbremse" der Zaun und das Verbotsschild.

*3. Zusammenfassung*
Insgesamt gesehen war die Veranstaltung für alle Beteiligten, so glaube ich, ein voller Erfolg.Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,
dass Herr Hollmichel und auch die Forstbehörde, die MTBer nicht aussperren will. Es wird bewusst der Dialog gesucht.
Herr Hollmichel macht aber deutlich, dass sich an manchen Dingen etwas ändern muss. Aber dabei will er uns einbinden,
aber auch in gewisser Weise verpflichten.
Daher ist m.E. die größte Herausforderung die Bildung oder Benennung einer Vereinigung, die dann für die Mountainbiker
und deren Interessen steht. Denn die offziellen Stellen und Forstbehörden brauchen Verantwortliche und Ansprechpartner
auf Seiten der MTBer.

Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich mit dem Förster einen Plan erarbeiten, mit Einzeichnung von Trails in der Haake nach
den o.g. Kriterien. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht jeder inoffzielle Trail auch dichtgemacht wird, sondern nur die wirklich
"schlimmen" aus Sicht des Försters.

Weitere Informationen, wie z.B. die Präsentation des Försters, oder das Positionspapier des DAV, kann ich gerne
zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr könnt mir dann per PN Eure Emailadressen senden.

Alle weiteren Neuigkeiten werde ich hier kommunizieren, insbesondere wann das nächste Treffen stattfindet.


Ride on
Martin Franze


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Obacht : der Förster wird so langsam aufmerksam. Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern )
> am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen". Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,
> hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite.
> ...



Diese Begegnung am 12.08.2015 war der Auslöser für die Veranstaltung am vergangenen Mittwoch.
Vielleicht noch kurz etwas zu meiner Person und Motivation :
Ich bin (leider) schon 50 Jahre  , lebe in Uhlenhorst fahre seit über 25 Jahren Mountainbike. Die Harburger Berge sind mein
geliebtes Heimrevier, in dem ich jährlich ca. 4.000 bis 4.500 km fahre. Daher setze ich mich für dieses Revier ein.
Zugegeben, ich habe kein offizielles Mandat von Euch hier oder eines Vereins. Aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich aber schon
einige "Offizielle" zusammengebracht, u.a. den DAV sensibilisiert, ich bin im Gespräch mit den umliegenden Vereinen.
Mein Verein, der MC Pirate, ist auch im Boot.
Ich sehe mich als engagierten und mündigen MTBer, denn m.E. sind wir hier nicht vernetzt und haben keine richtige Handhabe
für einen gemeinsamen Auftritt. Daher sehe ich mich ein bisschen als Euren verlängerten Arm, solange bis ich nicht mehr soll,
oder eine Verein, eine Interessengemeinschaft, ... an meine Stelle tritt.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

*Update vom 26.09.2015 nach der 2. Trailbesichtigung :*

Hier ein kleines Update aufgrund der 2. Trailbesichtigung in der letzten Woche,
sowie die Ankündigung für eine Infoveranstaltung in der nächsten Woche. Im einzelnen :

*1. Trailbesichtigungen und 2. Bestandsaufnahme am Donnerstag, den 17.09.2015*
Wir haben ALLE Trails in südlichen Teil der Haake und Emme, sowie im Meyers Park aufgenommen,
sowie im Bereich beim Sportplatz Jahnhöhe in Heimfeld. Aufgrund des Urlaubs des dort zuständigen
Revierförsters Herrn Schulze, hat Gido Hollmichel dies in Amtshilfe durchgeführt.
In dieser Fläche gibt es 3 Trails, die definitiv nicht mehr genutzt werden sollen. Das ist schon schade,
aber zum Schutz des Waldes nicht anders möglich. Dazu aber mehr bei der Infoveranstaltung.
Im Meyers Park, also im Bereich Heimfeld, ist aufgrund der Besitzverhältnisse die Absprache
sehr komplex. Zum einen gibt es dort einen kleinen Bereich, der in die Zuständigkeit von
Gido Hollmichel fällt. Zum anderen ist dort teilweise Bundes- / Staatsforst, aber auch ein
Stück Privatwald (Waldstück zwischen Kuhtrift und dem Weg Schießbahn ).
Den Kontakt zum Besitzer des Privatwaldes würde Gido Hollmichel herstellen.
Im Eissendorfer Forst gibt es keine problematischen Trails. Der Förster Herr Schulze, hat in der
Fläche keine Bedenken.
D.h. insgesamt haben wir somit die Waldfläche von der B73 im Süden, dem Ehestorfer Heuweg
im Westen, Meyers Park im Osten und den gesamten Eissendorfer Forst im Süden aufgenommen!!

*2. Infoveranstaltung am Dienstag, den 29.09.2015*
In Absprache mit dem Förster, Gido Hollmichel, findet die nächste Infoveranstaltung statt
*am kommenden Dienstag, den 29.09.2015 um 18.00 Uhr in der Kärntner Hütte!*
Das ist recht kurzfristig, logo. Aber aufgrund terminlicher und anderer Zwänge wäre erst
gegen Ende Oktober die nächste Möglichkeit gegeben.
Normalerweise ist bei unserer Wirtin Elke am Dienstag auch Ruhetag. Aber für uns und
das wichtige Thema öffnet Sie an diesem Abend, als geschlossene Gesellschaft 
Ziel der Veranstaltung soll es sein, die bisherigen Erkenntnisse aus den Trailbesichtigungen
vorzustellen und zu besprechen. Ausserdem ist „hinter den Kulissen“ das Ein oder Andere
veranlasst worden. Auch einen Ausblick auf die nächsten Monate sollten wir erörtern.

Insgesamt gesehen, muss ich sagen, dass wir auf einem guten Weg sind. Die zahlreichen
Rückmeldungen und Gespräche mit dem Förster und seinem Forstmeister bei der Trailbesichtigung,
aber auch dem ein oder anderen Biker, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, ... haben mir das Gefühl
vermittelt, dass der eingeschlagene Weg richtig ist.
Wir alle haben hier die Chance, tatkräftig an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, die allen Waldnutzern
nachher zugute kommt und vielleicht zu einem (noch) besseren Miteinander führen kann.

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr das zeitlich einrichten und seid dabei. Ich freue mich auf einen
interessanten Abend und eine spannende Diskussion!

Ride on
Martin


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hier jetzt die Zusammenfassung der 2. Veranstaltung vom 29.09.2015 in der Kärntner Hütte.

*1. Allgemeines*
Wir waren insgesamt ca. 25 Teilnehmer. Neben dem Förster Gido Hollmichel ( Revier nördlicher
Teil der Haake und Emme ) war auch Bernd Schulze ( Förster im südlichen Teil der Haake und
Emme, sowie dem Eissendorfer Forst ) anwesend.
Das zeigt nicht nur wie wichtig die Förster das Thema sehen. Allein die Arbeit die in den bisherigen
Präsentationen steckt, ist beeindruckend.
Auch wir, als MTBer, werden ernst genommen und der Dialog wird bewusst gesucht.

*2. Vortrag vom Förster Gido Hollmichel*
In dem Vortrag wurden neben grundsätzlichen Dingen zu den gesetzlichen Grundlagen und der
Revieraufteilung, die Kriterien der Trailampel (grün, gelb und rot) dargestellt und anhand von
Fotos beispielhaft erklärt. 
Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht, sowie die komplexen Besitzverhältnisse im gesamten Revier wurden
ebenfalls kurz erläutert. Alle Trails aus der Bestandsaufnahme wurden in der Präsentation vorgestellt.
Die (wenigen) zu sperrenden Trails wurden noch einmal hervorgehoben und die Begründungen hierfür.
Die Sperrungen werden unmissverständlich ausgeführt, d.h. entweder durch Zielfällungen oder
Versperren mit Bäumen (an den Schnittflächen zu erkennen und nur mit schwerem Gerät zu entfernen ).
Die Sperrungen sind z.T. schon veranlasst. bzw. erfolgen in den nächsten Wochen.

*3. Anschließende Diskussion*
Die Diskussion wurde sehr engagiert und offen geführt. Die Ergebnisse der Bestandsaufnahme haben
alle Anwesenden als sehr informativ und zielführend angesehen. Im Laufe der weiteren Diskussion
wurden 2 Themenkomplexe als Kernfragen identifiziert :
*a) Kooperationspartner*
Wie kann die Organisationsstruktur auf Seiten der MTBer zukünftig aussehen ( eine neu gegründeter
Verein, ein einzelner bereits bestehender Verein, eine Interessengemeinschaft aus mehreren Vereinen, ... ) ?
Diese noch zu bildende Vereinigung sollte auf alle Fälle in der Namensnennung den örtlichen Bezug
zu den Harburger Bergen beinhalten.
*b) 1 .Schritt und Termine, Vorgehen*
Im ersten Schritt sollte eine Vereinbarung zwischen dieser Organisation und den Forstbehörden,
bzw. dem Bezirk Harburg getroffen werden. Diese soll sich örtlich zunächst nur auf Haake, Emme und
den Eissendorfer Forst beziehen, sowie Teile des Meyers Park.
Den Kontakt zum Besitzer des Privatwaldes würde Gido Hollmichel herstellen.
Für diesen 1. Schritt wird Ende 2015 als Termin anvisiert. Das ist ambitioniert, aber durchaus zu schaffen.

*Ausblick*
Ich habe begonnen mit meinem Verein, MC Pirate, intensive Gespräche zu führen. Parallel erfolgt
innerhalb des DAV die Diskussion. Die Kontaktaufnahmen mit weiteren Vereinen und Verbänden läuft
parallel "hinter den Kulissen" und wird vorangetrieben.
Ziel ist es, alle Vereine, Gruppen, ... in den nächsten Wochen an einen Tisch zu bekommen,
um "am Ende des Tages" den Kooperationspartner für die Forstbehörden präsentieren zu können.
*
 Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache*
Der Fortschritt des jetzt beginnenden Prozesses ist meiner Meinung nach beeindruckend!
Wir haben hier die Möglichkeit aktiv mitzugestalten. Das meine ich nicht nur wortwörtlich mit dem
Reparieren von Trails oder Arbeiten im Wald als letzten Schritt. Auch jetzt schon, kann jeder sich
jeder gerne bei den organisatorischen Dingen einbringen, je nachdem wie es der persönliche
Zeitrahmen hergibt.

Darüberhinaus bitte ich Euch alle, als Multiplikatoren und Meinungsverstärker" zu fungieren, 
bei Begegnungen auf dem Trail und, wenn es sich ergeben sollte, im Gespräch mit anderen Bikern,
Wanderern, Reitern, Spaziergängern, Hundehaltern, Sportlern, ...
Allein das hilft schon ungemein. Dafür vielen Dank vorab!

Ride on
Martin


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2015)

Wird es eventuell noch eine online verfügbare Karte bzw. Beschreibung der gesperrten Trails geben?
Einerseits möchte ich ungerne aus Versehen auf einem gesperrten Trail unterwegs sein (andere sicherlich auch nicht) und andererseits ist es vllt. für die Tour-Planung hilfreich, dass man von vorneherein anders fährt um Sperrungen zu umgehen.

Ansonsten:
Vielen Dank und großes Lob für das Engagement deinerseits!  Wenn es hinhaut werde ich auch versuchen in Zukunft mal einem Treffen beizuwohnen.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Oktober 2015)

Die zu sperrenden Trails soll man an deutlichen Holzablagerungen am Trailein- und ausgang erkennen. Möglicherweise versperrt dann auch mal ne Baumkrone den Weg. Dies war bisher auch so nur war uns der Sinn mangels Kommunikation nicht bekannt und es gab innerhalb kürzester Zeit Umfahrungen. Schilder im Wald mag der Förster in der Haake und Emme jedenfalls nicht. Da das Gebiet recht klein und überschaubar ist, ist eine Karte nicht nötig. Man fährt dann einfach den nächsten Trail.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hello @ all,

hier mal ein kleines Update zum Stand der „Verhandlungen“ und der jüngsten Entwicklungen
mit den Förstern und den Behörden in den Harburger Bergen.

Hinter den Kulissen werden jetzt die Gespräche geführt, um den Kooperationspartner für die Vereinbarung
mit den Behörden festzulegen. Es gibt diverse Varianten, die die 2 Vereine MC Pirate und der DAV noch
ausdiskutieren müssen. Wie auch immer das ausgeht, hier laufen Gespräche und am Ende des des Tages
wird feststehen, wer die Vereinbarung unterzeichnen wird.

Darüberhinaus liegt eine Mustervereinbarung vor, um zumindest hier auch schon einmal weiterzukommen.
Denn das muss auch geklärt und juristisch einwandfrei „festgezurrt“ werden ☺
Leider kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen, wie sich das alles terminlich auswirken wird. Ob wir noch in diesem
Jahr die besagte Vereinbarung unterschreiben werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das wird mehr als knapp.

Bis dahin, bitte ich Euch alle, die Trailsperrungen zu akzeptieren. Alle bei der Bestandsaufnahmen
und Trailampel definierten roten Trails ( = zu sperrende Trails ) wurden zwischenzeitlich unübersehbar
dicht gemacht. Auch wenn es sich um sehr coooole Trails handelt, so bitte ich dies zu respektieren.
Wir sollten hier unser bisher aufgebautes Vertrauen bei den Förstern nicht verspielen, in dem wir uns
neue Wege und Trails suchen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch das Bauen und Schaffen von neuen Trails,
Sprüngen und Kickern.
Das ist ein Punkt, der in der Vereinbarung auf alle Fälle berücksichtigt wird. Allerdings ist das auch
juristisch nicht einfach, aufgrund der Haftungsfrage die sich aus der Wegesicherungspflicht ergibt.

Also noch etwas Geduld! Wir sind ja erst seit ca. 2,5 Monaten im Austausch mit den Behörden und in den Foren.
Verglichen mit der Situation im Deister ist das sehr wenig. Wir haben echt schon viel erreicht, wenn man bedenkt,
dass wir überhaupt nicht vernetzt waren und erst unsere eigene Lobby schaffen mussten.

Wer mehr Infos möchte, bitte per PN antickern!
In diesem Sinne ride on
Martin


----------



## Mantasy (7. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Einsatz an allen Beteiligten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2015)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Einsatz an allen Beteiligten!


Immer wieder gerne, ist ja auch ein geiler Sport


----------



## gewichtheber (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich nur wenig in den Harburger Bergen aus, habe aber den Crossduathlon dort in mein Herz geschlossen.
Ich würde während der Weihnachtsfeiertage gern ein paar km dort machen. Bevor ich mir einen GPS Track ziehe und dann evtl Trails fahre, die man besser meiden sollte, wollte ich fragen, ob sich einer der Locals meiner erbarmt und mich an seiner Trainingsrunde teilhaben lässt?
Ich fahre Marathon, 29" Bike.
Meldet euch bitte per PN.
Danke und Gruss nach HH,
Martin


----------



## Spezies8472 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hello @ all,

in den letzten Wochen gab es bei Facebook ja reichlich Gesprächsstoff aufgrund der Motocrosser
im Bereich Karlstein und Hasselbrack. Daraufhin hatte ich mehrfach mit dem zuständigen Förster
für den Bereich Rosengarten, also auch Paul-Roth- und Karlstein, telefoniert und geschrieben.

Dem Förster, Herrn Westphalen, sind diese Vorfälle selbstverständlich bekannt und er ist über diese
Vollpfosten genauso verärgert wie wir. Er kann aber differenzieren und lastet uns MTBern das natürlich
nicht an. Leider konnte in allen Fällen die herbeigerufene Polizei nichts mehr machen, da bereits
alles gelaufen war. Die Kennzeichen der Maschinen waren ohnehin überklebt, bzw. demontiert.

Wenn Ihr zukünftig so etwas feststellt, sind Fotos oder Videos der Maschinen und der Kleidung,
oder sonstiger Auffälligkeiten am hilfreichsten. Diese bitte weiterleiten an das Forstamt in Rosengarten,
am besten per Mail unter: [email protected]
Es gibt offenbar Verdächtige, und der Ein oder Andere ist ihm und der Polizei bereits bestens bekannt. 
Durch die Fotos kann man offenbar schon recht gut den Kreis einengen und Rückschlüsse auf die
Identität ziehen.

Herr Westphalen bittet darum, nur in Extremfällen einzugreifen, um die Motocrosser zu stoppen.
Denn rechtlich gibt es kaum eine Handhabe einzuschreiten und die Leute festzuhalten.
Das Aufstellen von Fotofallen ist auch heikel, durch das Recht am eigenen Bild. Zudem ist der Erfolg
fraglich durch die dann notwendige Hinweispflicht auf eine solche Überwachung!
Also bitte sofort die Kameras zücken, wenn Ihr diese Idioten dort durchs Gebüsch knattern seht.
Das ist nicht nur illegal, sondern auch rücksichtslos gegen über dem Wald, seiner Bewohner und
den vielen Erholungssuchenden.

In diesem Sinne ride on
Martin


----------



## µ_d (20. Juli 2016)

@Spezies8472 Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten betreffend der "Verhandlungen"? Das letze Update ist ja ein wenig her.

Gruß


----------



## Spezies8472 (25. Juli 2016)

µ_d schrieb:


> @Spezies8472 Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten betreffend der "Verhandlungen"? Das letze Update ist ja ein wenig her.
> 
> Gruß


In der Tat, es ist viel Zeit vergangen. Es hatte diverse Anläufe gegeben weitere Vereine zu mobilisieren,
bzw. die Zusammenarbeit der beteiligten Vereine voranzutreiben. Der Förster hatte zudem in diesem
Jahr auch sehr lange Zeit, bis Mitte Mai ca., mit den Holzarbeiten zu tun.
Der Vertrag ist in groben Zügen besprochen worden und wird jetzt als Entwurf durch das Bezirksamt Harburg
erarbeitet und dann den Vereinen zur Detailabstimmung vorgelegt. Die Unterschrift soll möglichst noch
Ende III. / Anfang IV. Quartal sein.
In diesem Zusammenhang wird es eine entsprechende Kommunikation, hier und bei Facebook, geben.
Also bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld haben


----------



## µ_d (26. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info und deinen/euren Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor_snow (28. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Info

wo findet man die Trailampel damit man mal sieht welcher Trail imo gesperrt ist


----------



## Mantasy (28. Juli 2016)

Die Trails die gesperrt sind erkennst du idR sofort


----------



## Mantasy (28. Juli 2016)

Da war der Förster gründlich.


----------



## Spezies8472 (29. November 2016)

[email protected] all
da fiel mir doch siedendheiss ein, daß ich noch kein Feedback zu den 2 Veranstaltungen im Oktober, am 05. und 13., gegeben habe. Ich werde wohl vergesslich ... nun ja . Im einzelnen:

1. Die Vereinbarung
Die Grundlage für die Vereinbarung mit den Behörden ist ein sog. Gestattungsvertrag. Dieser wird geschlossen zwischen einem und / oder einem weiteren Verein und dem Bezirksamt Harburg.
Der Vertrag wird derzeit als Entwurf aufgesetzt durch die Rechtsabteilung des Bezirksamts und voraussichtlich Anfang 2017 übergeben an die beteiligten Vereine, zur Prüfung.
Ziel ist eine Unterschrift im I. Quartal 2017.
Der Vertragsentwurf dauert leider so lange, weil derzeit für alle Hamburger Forste eine Waldbiotopkartierung gemacht wird. Und das soll dort einfliessen. Das gehört zu den Forderungen des Senats. Eine weitere Forderung ist z.B. 10 % aller Hamburger Waldgebiete nicht mehr genutzt und somit "quasi" gesperrt werden sollen. Mal sehen, welche Auswirkungen das haben wird ...

2. Duldung von Trails
Alle inoffiziellen Trails, Stand Ende September 2015, sind wohlwollend geduldet und werden bis zur Vertragsunterschrift nicht gesperrt.

3. Das Buddeln
Auf Basis der Grundlage dürfen wir als MTBer offiziell die Trails pfelgen. Neben der Pflege und Reparatur von Trails wird es auch einen "gemäßigten" Trailbau geben. D.h. anhand vorhandener Geländestrukturen werden evtl. Kurven zu Anliegerkurven, Baumstümpfe zu Drops oder Kickern ausgebaut, ... Das dann in Absprache. Wobei hier schon Stellen grob festgelegt wurden für erste "Buddelaktionen" und gleichzeitige Ausbauten.
Dabei muss immer die Wegesicherungspflicht beachtet werden. Denn auch ungeübte Fahrer sollen dort fahren und Alternativen angeboten bekommen, um Stürze zu vermeiden.
Die Freigabe bereits gesperrter Trails kann sich der Förster auch vorstellen.

4. Die Gesetze und Bürokratie
Es gibt jede Menge Gesetze und Bürokratie, die zu beachten ist. Defintiv verbietet der § 11 des Hamb. Landeswaldgesetzes das Buddeln, das ist eindeutig. Hinzu kommt, daß Haake, Emme, Eissendorfer Forst und Meiers Park Kampfmittelverdachtsflächen sind.
Und ein Verein ist als Vertragspartner für die Behörden gesetzt, es darf keine Privatperson sein.

5. Was passiert nach Vertragsunterschrift?
Egal welche der Vereine unterschreibt, es darf jeder jeder die Trails fahren und nutzen, natürlich kostenlos, loog!
Wer mithelfen möchte, egal in welcher Form (Buddeln, Guiden, Kommunikation, Spenden, ... ) ist gern gesehen und darf unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit mitmachen!!!

Daher überlegt Euch doch einfach mal, wer später mithelfen möchte. So werden z.B. auch Guides gesucht, die als Multiplikatoren dienen und Mustertouren anbieten.

So, das war´s in Kurzform! Alle Details, wie Ansprechpartner und „Reparaturaufträge“ an den Verein, wer stellt die Baumaterialien?, Versicherungsfragen, die Dokumentation der Trails, ... habe ich hier nicht genannt. Das sind Dinge des Vertrags, die hier jetzt vielleicht zuviel des Guten sind.


----------



## Spezies8472 (24. Februar 2017)

Hello @ all,

leider ist es in den letzten Monaten relativ ruhig gewesen, da der Vertragsentwurf behördlicherseits
noch in Arbeit ist. Ich bereite gerade die Trailkarten vor und stimme diese mit dem Förster ab.

Wer weiteren Informationsbedarf hat , oder evtl. auch mitmachen möchte, kann herzlich gerne
vorbeikommen zum Trailtalk, am
Mittwoch, der 08.03.2017
Dienstag, der 21.03.2017
jeweils ab 18.00 Uhr in lockerer Runde und zwanglos im Juli in der Schanze, Schulterblatt 114.
https://www.facebook.com/cafebarjuli

Ziel ist es,daß wir uns in lockerer Runde austauschen und ich den aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand
noch einmal aufskizziere.Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann gerne vorbeikommen. Zeitlich jeder wie
sie oder er mag, je nachArbeit und privatem Terminplan. Wir sitzen dann in der sog. Lounge.

Ich freu mich auf gute Gespräche. Wer Interesse hat, gibt mir bitte kurz eine kurze Rückmeldung

Ride on
Martin


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2017)

Moin Martin,
nochmal vielen Dank für dein / euer Engagement. Wir hatten mal geschrieben, bevor ich vor knapp 2 Jahren nach Regensburg gezogen bin. Jetzt bin ich wieder da und würde mich wirklich gerne mit reinhängen. Freue mich deshalb über Updates 
Gibt`s weitere Termine?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. April 2017)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Die Trails die gesperrt sind erkennst du idR sofort



Das kommt bei"übereifrigen Engagement "mit Behörden und ihren Mitarbeitern eben raus....
Bis irgendwann mal alles gesperrt ist, bzw.beseitigt.
Dankeschön.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Mantasy (9. April 2017)

@ Niels, glaubst du der Förster kennt die Trails nicht. So nach dem Motto, wenn wir dem Förster nicht verraten wo die Trails sind, dann können die ja auch nicht gesperrt werden?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. April 2017)

Also "gefühlt" entstehen momentan mehr neue Trail als gesperrt wurden. Der Trend ist erfreulich, aber es sollte nicht überstrapaziert werden. Wir haben letztens den Förster getroffen, unten an der Kuhtrift am Ausstieg des Trails da an dem kleine Regenauffangbecken unterhalb vom Meyers Park. Der war ziemlich auf Zinne und wahrscheinlich nur, weil wir zu acht waren und er alleine, hat er es bei einer Ermahnung belassen...


----------



## Mantasy (11. April 2017)

Wie entsteht denn ein neuer Trails?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (11. April 2017)

Vermutlich schlagen sich Reiter und Wanderer an passenden Stellen durch die Büsche die Hänge hinab?! Das sind aber nur Gerüchte...


----------



## hoedsch (11. April 2017)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Also "gefühlt" entstehen momentan mehr neue Trail als gesperrt wurden. Der Trend ist erfreulich, aber es sollte nicht überstrapaziert werden. Wir haben letztens den Förster getroffen, unten an der Kuhtrift am Ausstieg des Trails da an dem kleine Regenauffangbecken unterhalb vom Meyers Park. Der war ziemlich auf Zinne und wahrscheinlich nur, weil wir zu acht waren und er alleine, hat er es bei einer Ermahnung belassen...


Ja ja, da steht der Förster immer weil er da mit dem Auto bequem hinkommt. Und jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier mit der Ricke und dem Kitz. Den Weg gibt es dort seit über 45 Jahren und daran wird auch der Förster nichts ändern.


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. April 2017)

Bingo! Irgendwas von toten Rehen hat er erzählt. Das Argument des milden Winters hat ihn nicht beeindruckt. Das Reh wurde dann wohl von brutalen Nightridern zu Tode erschreckt.


----------



## votemaniac (11. August 2017)

Hallo Martin,
nachträglich auch von mir ein großes Lob an dich und alle Beteiligten für deine/ihre Bemühungen, einen Status quo zu erreichen, der für alle eine gute Basis darstellt, um friedlich miteinander unseren Interessen und unserem "LIeblings"sport nachgehen zu können. Im Zuge der Recherche zu den neuen Plänen, an der Kuhtrift einen Kletterpark erstellen zu wollen, bin ich auf deinen Artikel gestossen. Ich wollte eigentlich die aktuellen Besitzverhältnisse in der Haake und allgemein
in den Harburger Bergen herausfinden. Du sagtest, dass du das Material von den Förstern zur Verfügung stellen könntest ? Da hätte ich schon reges Interesse dran. Eine sehr in den Anfängen stehende Idee von mir ist es, per Crowdfunding ein Stück Wald zu bekommen, wo man sich vielleicht etwas besser austoben könnte und nicht immer damit leben muss, das Förster, Waldarbeiter oder selbsternannte Waldhüter die gebauten Kicker und andere bauliche Veränderungen
wieder rückgängig machen. Im Deister ist dies ja sehr gut gelungen, auch ohne den Einsatz von finanziellen Mitteln beim Kauf von Teilen des Waldes.
Da wäre es natürlich von Vorteil zu wissen, welche Umweltauflagen man dabei beachten müsste. Vielleicht hast du da auch noch irgendwelche Hintergrundinfos.

Happy trails and ride on

Rainer


----------



## Spezies8472 (3. Februar 2018)

In der letzten Zeit ist relativ wenig passiert, da die Erstellung des Vertrags sich deutlich länger hinzieht. Daher hier ein "kleines" Update

1. Was ist das für eine Vereinbarung und was soll damit bezweckt werden?
Zweck des Vertrags ist die Legalisierung des Trailnetzes in Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst, denn formaljuristisch sind diese illegal. Außerdem regelt der Vertrag die Haftung und Verkehrssicherungspflicht.
Die geplante Vereinbarung mit den Behörden ist ein sog. Gestattungsvertrag. Dieser wird geschlossen zwischen einem und / oder einem weiteren Verein und dem Bezirksamt Harburg. Bisher ist MC Pirate der einzig beteiligte Verein, dem ich angehöre. Denn ein Verein ist als Vertragspartner durch die Behörden gesetzt, es darf keine Privatperson sein!
Der Vertrag ist zu 99 % inhaltlich abgestimmt, zwischen dem Hausbrucher Förster, seinem Vorgesetzten und MC Pirate. Mit einem Vertreter der unteren Naturschutzbehörde haben wir gesprochen. Ziel ist eine Unterschrift im 2. Quartal und Wirksamkeit ab 01.07.2018.
Was so lange dauert, ist das Erstellen / Aufsetzen des Vertrags durch das Bezirksamt Harburg. So hat der Vorgesetzte des Försters auch alles „abgesegnet“. Was leider dauert, ist das Aufsetzen des Dokuments ...

2. Die Gesetze und Bürokratie
Es gibt jede Menge Gesetze und Bürokratie, die zu beachten sind. Definitiv verbietet der § 11 des Hamb. Landeswaldgesetzes das Buddeln, das ist eindeutig. Hinzu kommt, daß Haake, Emme, Eissendorfer Forst und Meiers Park Kampfmittelverdachtsflächen sind. Allein aus diesen 2 Punkten leitet sich ein „Buddelverbot“ ab und für alle Hamburger Forste wurde eine Waldbiotopkartierung gemacht. Das ist eine Forderung unseres Senats. Genauso, daß 10 % aller Hamburger Waldgebiete nicht mehr betreten und somit "quasi" gesperrt werden sollen. 

3. Sperrungen
Alle Trails, Stand Ende September 2015 werden bis zur Vertragsunterschrift wohlwollend geduldet. Alle Sperrungen wurden bereits im August und September 2015 durchgeführt und sind als solche zu erkennen (Zielfällungen, Sperren und Hindernisse, die nur mit schwerem Gerät zu entfernen sind, in einigen wenigen Fällen Zäune... ).

4. Das Buddeln
Der Vertrag gibt den MTBer die offizielle Möglichkeit die Trails pflegen, je nach Sichtweise ein „Dürfen“ oder „Müssen“. Wobei das aber nicht automatisch ein Freibrief mit dem Buddeln loszulegen. Diese gesamten Aktionen laufen dann zunächst grundsätzlich über mich mit Ankündigung.
Es geht in erster Linie um Pflege. Neben der Pflege und Reparatur von Trails wird es natürlich auch einen gemäßigten Trailbau geben, in Absprache. D.h. anhand vorhandener Geländestrukturen werden Kurven zu Anliegerkurven, Baumstümpfe zu Drops oder Kickern ausgebaut, ... Die Verlängerung bestehender Trails ist zwar nicht immer möglich, aber an einer Stelle bereits geplant.
Dabei muss immer die Wegesicherungspflicht beachtet werden. Schließlich fahren dort ungeübte Fahrer und sollen Alternativen angeboten bekommen, um Stürze zu vermeiden, einschl. einer dezenten Beschilderung. Die Freigabe bereits gesperrter Trails kann sich der Förster auch vorstellen.

5. Was passiert nach Vertragsunterschrift?
Egal welcher Verein letztlich unterschreibt, es darf jeder die Trails fahren und nutzen, natürlich kostenlos, logo! Ein Hausrecht o.ä. für den Verein ist damit nicht verbunden. Wer mithelfen möchte, egal in welcher Form (Buddeln, Guiden, Kommunikation, Spenden, ... ), ist gern gesehen und darf unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit mitmachen! Daher überlegt Euch doch einfach mal, wer später mithelfen möchte. So werden z.B. auch Guides gesucht, die als Multiplikatoren dienen und Mustertouren anbieten.
So, das war´s in Kurzform! Alle Details, wie Ansprechpartner und „Reparaturaufträge“ an den Verein, wer stellt die Baumaterialien?, Versicherungsfragen, die Dokumentation der Trails, ... habe ich hier nicht genannt. Das sind Dinge des Vertrags, die hier jetzt vielleicht zuviel des Guten sind.

Vielleicht noch mal etwas in eigener Sache und zu meiner Motivation:
Ein Mandat oder offiziellen Auftrag der Mountainbiker habe ich nicht! Ich habe im August 2015 den Dialog gesucht nach einem Vorfall auf einem Trail und einem dabei geführten Gespräch. Das hat mich aufhorchen lassen, denn es gab damals offenbar eine Beschwerdelage über die Biker, von der wir nichts wussten.
Denn genau das ist unser Problem. Wir sind nicht organisiert in Vereinen, haben keine Lobby und kein Gesicht. Für Außenstehende wie z.B. dem Förster, dem Regionalpark Rosengarten, Wanderern, Reitern, Hundehaltern, ... sind wir eine amorphe, gesichtslose Masse. Durch mein proaktives Handeln gegenüber dem Förster hat sich das m.E. geändert. Wir sind schon immer vernetzt gewesen, aber das war in den Augen der Behörden eher „chaotisch“ und nicht greifbar. Wir haben uns in den letzten 2 Jahren die Themen bewusst gemacht, diskutieren darüber und besitzen nun auch eine Stimme.
Diese Stimme wird im Vertrag vertreten durch einen Verein, oder mehreren Vereinen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Februar 2018)

Mein Gott,reitet der Deutsche nicht auf Pararaphen,wo reitet er dann?
Ihr habt alle einfach zu viel Zeit...
Ich will ja grad als Biker/Fahrradfahrer weder greifbar sein noch irgendeiner Lobby angehören,das nennt sich übrigens Freiheit!
Deswegen betreibe ich dieses Hobby ja gerade und genau dies ist ja auch der Ursprung !
Ich fahre aus Überzeugung kein Auto und habe auch keinen Führerschein,weil eben genau das nichts mit Freiheit zu tun hat und unsere Umwelt massiv beeinträchtigt und Ressourcen verschwendet!Individuen die mit dem Auto unterwegs sind,nehm ich deshalb einfach nicht sonderlich ernst,insbesondere Forstbeamte!
Übrigens ist es in meinen Augen eines jeden Verantwortung selbst sich mit dem Fahrrad in die Umwelt zu begeben,sei es in den Wald oder Stadt.Gefahren lauern eben überall(Meistens aber durch unachtsame Mitmenschen verursacht).Mitdenken ist hier besonders für andere gefordert.Durch Stürze lernt man auch,grad im Gelände zeigt einem das sofort die fahrerischen Defizite auf.Tja ,das Leben ist schon gefährlich...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## µ_d (6. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Mein Gott,reitet der Deutsche nicht auf Pararaphen,wo reitet er dann?
> Ihr habt alle einfach zu viel Zeit...
> Ich will ja grad als Biker/Fahrradfahrer weder greifbar sein noch irgendeiner Lobby angehören,das nennt sich übrigens Freiheit!
> Deswegen betreibe ich dieses Hobby ja gerade und genau dies ist ja auch der Ursprung !
> ...


Hast du eigentlich gelesen was so gepostet wurde? Es geht uhrsprünglich um die Schließung von Trails und den ewigen Abriss von jeder Form von gebauten Hinderniss durch die Forstverwaltung. Wenn durch diesen Vertrag die Trailpflege legal wird und man auch hier und da mal einen Sprung hat wo man sich drauf verlassen kann, dass er nächste Woche immernoch da ist, ist das doch hervorragend.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan der deutschen Vereinsklüngelei, aber es steht ja sogar explizit im Text, dass Mitgliedschaft ausdrücklich keine Anforderung ist. Also gibt es hier nur Gewinner...
Der deutscheste hier bist doch eindeutig Du mit deiner reflexartigen nörgelei. Das würde nämlich in keinem anderen Land passieren wo sich jemand mühsam und alleine (!) für die ungestörte ausübung Deines Sports einsetzt...
Obwohl ich nicht mehr in HH und Deutschland wohne nochmal ein ausgespochenen Dankeschön an @Spezies8472 für deine ausdauernden Mühen.
Hier in Irland ist es übrigens den Landbesitzern vollkommen freigestellt ob sie Leute in ihre Wälder lassen wollen. Es ist sogar gängig das die Besitzer von umliegenden Land den Zugang zu öffentlichen Flächen nicht gewähren...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Februar 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich gelesen was so gepostet wurde?
> Der deutscheste hier bist doch eindeutig Du mit deiner reflexartigen nörgelei. Das würde nämlich in keinem anderen Land passieren wo sich jemand mühsam und alleine (!) für die ungestörte ausübung Deines Sports einsetzt...
> Obwohl ich nicht mehr in HH und Deutschland wohne nochmal ein ausgespochenen Dankeschön an @Spezies8472 für deine ausdauernden Mühen.
> Hier in Irland ist es übrigens den Landbesitzern vollkommen freigestellt ob sie Leute in ihre Wälder lassen wollen. Es ist sogar gängig das die Besitzer von umliegenden Land den Zugang zu öffentlichen Flächen nicht gewähren...



Ja hab ich,und?
Danke für die Aufklärung,so hab ich das übrigens auch verstanden,bin schon groß.
Du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...
Lesen und verstehen scheint nicht grad deine Stärke zu sein,wenn ich nörgel hört sich das ganz anders an.
Ist in Irland wohl kein Problem,dann bleib bloß da.(Seit wann gibts da Wald?).
Toll für ihn,hab ihn dazu nicht aufgefordert und soll dafür auch noch danke sagen?
Ich kümmer mich schon selbst darum,hier in Berlin pflegen wir regelmäßig in großen Gruppen die Trails,besonders nach Stürmen,auch mit etwas schwererem Gerät in Absprache mit dem Förster,der übrigens selbst Mtb fährt,soviel dazu,da brauchts keine Verträge.

Naja egal,nicht mein Problem,Kicker und Sprünge sind mir eh wurscht und wenn einige mehr Spaß am Paragraphenreiten als am reiten ihres Bikes haben,bitte...jedem das seine.Quatschen ist mit meins,eher das handeln und anpacken...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## µ_d (6. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ja hab ich,und?
> Danke für die Aufklärung,so hab ich das übrigens auch verstanden,bin schon groß.
> Du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...
> Lesen und verstehen scheint nicht grad deine Stärke zu sein,wenn ich nörgel hört sich das ganz anders an.



Puh. Dann habe ich deine unsympathische Art wohl einfach als nörgeln misgedeutet. Normale Menschen nörgeln übrigens so:



SHIVER schrieb:


> Mein Gott,reitet der Deutsche nicht auf Pararaphen,wo reitet er dann?
> Ihr habt alle einfach zu viel Zeit...






SHIVER schrieb:


> Toll für ihn,hab ihn dazu nicht aufgefordert und soll dafür auch noch danke sagen?



Ja, dass macht man so. Auch wenn einem unaufgefordert geholfen wurde darf (und sollte) man sich bedanken...



SHIVER schrieb:


> Ich kümmer mich schon selbst darum,hier in Berlin pflegen wir regelmäßig in großen Gruppen die Trails,besonders nach Stürmen,auch mit etwas schwererem Gerät in Absprache mit dem Förster,der übrigens selbst Mtb fährt,soviel dazu,da brauchts keine Verträge.



Schön für Dich, aber wie du mit deinen immensen Lese- und Verstehskills erkannt haben wirst geht genau das in Hamburg nicht und aus diesem Grund kümmert sich netterweise jemand darum die Grundlagen zu schaffen damit es in Zukunft geht.



SHIVER schrieb:


> Naja egal,nicht mein Problem,Kicker und Sprünge sind mir eh wurscht und wenn einige mehr Spaß am Paragraphenreiten als am reiten ihres Bikes haben,bitte...jedem das seine.Quatschen ist mit meins,eher das handeln und anpacken...



Ich vermute ihm liegt auch viel am Radfahren und genau aus diesem Grund kümmert er sich darum, dass es auch in Zukunft ungehindert möglich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Februar 2018)

Na wenn du meinst,dann bin ich eben unsympathisch für dich,damit kann ich leben....
Das Leben kannst du gerne deinen Kindern oder sonst wem erklären,ich hab meine eigenen Ansichten zu denen ich auch stehe,was heutzutage leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist!
Was man macht und was nicht entscheide ich übrigens immer noch selbst.
Moralapostel können zuhause bleiben...
Ich kümmere mich um meine Weise darum um meinen Sport weiter wie gewohnt ausüben zu dürfen,aber ganz sicher gehört dazu keine kratzbuckelei beim Amt oder deren Vertreter um dann noch irgendwas zu unterschreiben.Die wollen nur die Verantwortung los werden und suchen dafür einen Deppen,wie naiv seid ihr eigentlich?
Aber bitte,wer's braucht und noch keine Probleme und zu viel Zeit hat macht sich eben welche,aber leider hat das dann auch folgen für uns alle und dafür sag ich nicht auch noch danke..weil sowas macht man nämlich gemeinsam und nicht einsam.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Magneto80 (7. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> blablabla mimimimimiiiii blablabla kotzkotzkotz



Alter Falter.....Was suchst Du als Berliner hier im "rettet die Harburger Berge" Faden? Geh irgendwohin Dich verbuddeln oder in die Luft sprengen, von mir aus den BER retten, mir egal...aber GEH!


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2018)

Habt euch alle lieb Kinder und wenn euch die anderen nerven, man muss nicht auf alles eingehen!
Und wer die Bemühungen hier affig oder unnötig findet kann sich ja raushalten und drüber lächeln, wer sich konstruktiv beteiligen will kann das ebenso. Aber euere aktuelle "Diskussion" ist in keinster Weise für irgendwas zielführend... aka: typisch Internet 
Also: Lieber mal PC/Tablet/Handy ausmachen und aufs Rad!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Februar 2018)

Magneto80 schrieb:


> Alter Falter.....Was suchst Du als Berliner hier im "rettet die Harburger Berge" Faden? Geh irgendwohin Dich verbuddeln oder in die Luft sprengen, von mir aus den BER retten, mir egal...aber GEH!





Deine Wortwahl ist grad mal die eines Eimers würdig.
Ich bin übrigens Hamburger und das bleib ich auch egal wo ich aktuell lebe,das fass ich fast als Beleidigung auf.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## rass (7. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ich fahre aus Überzeugung kein Auto und habe auch keinen Führerschein,weil eben genau das nichts mit Freiheit zu tun hat und unsere Umwelt massiv beeinträchtigt und Ressourcen verschwendet!



Wenn die Umwelt dir so wichtig ist solltest du vielleicht auch kein Fahrrad fahren. Die Herstellung deiner Komponenten etc. ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Nur dafür das du ein bisschen Spaß hast? Lauf lieber zu Fuß....

Danke an Spezies8472 für seine Arbeit!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Februar 2018)

rass schrieb:


> Wenn die Umwelt dir so wichtig ist solltest du vielleicht auch kein Fahrrad fahren. Die Herstellung deiner Komponenten etc. ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> Nur dafür das du ein bisschen Spaß hast? Lauf lieber zu Fuß....
> 
> Danke an Spezies8472 für seine Arbeit!



Erst denken dann schreiben.
Das ist mein Hauptverkehrsmittel bei jedem Wetter,also nicht nur für Spaß.
Seit fast 10 Jahren mein Eigen und mittlerweile mein einzigstes,weil es einfach reicht bei fachgerechter Pflege und ich auch nicht jedem Trend hinterherrenne wie ein Mainstreamfanatiker..."Standarts"sind ja mittlerweile,wie die meisten Komponenten und Rahmen zum Wegwerfprodukt geworden. 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (8. Februar 2018)

Könnt ihr den Thread nicht mal dafür belassen, wofür er erstellt ist?
Wir wissen doch jetzt alle, was Shiver für einer ist, und damit gut! (ohne Wertung und Zensur!)


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. Februar 2018)

Genau! Trolle werden nicht gefüttert und zum Dank aussprechen gibt es einen Button zum Anklicken [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Februar 2018)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Thread nicht mal dafür belassen, wofür er erstellt ist?
> Wir wissen doch jetzt alle, was Shiver für einer ist, und damit gut! (ohne Wertung und Zensur!)



Achja?
Na denn...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2018)

Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin überrascht von und erschrocken über deinen Ton. Hier und in anderen Beiträgen. Ich weiß nicht was los ist, aber vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn du dich außerhalb des Internets darum kümmerst.


----------



## Spezies8472 (12. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Naja egal,nicht mein Problem,Kicker und Sprünge sind mir eh wurscht und wenn einige mehr Spaß am Paragraphenreiten als am reiten ihres Bikes haben,bitte...jedem das seine.Quatschen ist mit meins,eher das handeln und anpacken...



Aber genau darum geht es ja, handeln und anpacken! Das Bezirksamt Harburg will das aber keiner "anonymen" Gruppe von Bikern überlassen oder einer Privatperson, sondern fordert als Kooperationspartner einen Verein oder einen Gemeinschaft von Vereinen. Das mag für den Ein oder Anderen Paragraphenreiterei sein, aber was willst Du sonst machen? Denn so wie die Trails mittlerweile aussehen aufgrund der hohen Frequentierung, haben wir irgendwann eine Situation wie in Baden-Württemberg oder in anderen Revieren!
Und wenn durch einen so formellen Akt wie einen Vertrag die gesamte Situation entspannt wird, ist das letzlich zielführend. Zumal der Verein ja für *ALLE*, uabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit, und auch die schwarzen Schafe, den Kopf hinhält.


----------



## Mantasy (12. Februar 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es ja, handeln und anpacken! Das Bezirksamt Harburg will das aber keiner "anonymen" Gruppe von Bikern überlassen oder einer Privatperson, sondern fordert als Kooperationspartner einen Verein oder einen Gemeinschaft von Vereinen. Das mag für den Ein oder Anderen Paragraphenreiterei sein, aber was willst Du sonst machen? Denn so wie die Trails mittlerweile aussehen aufgrund der hohen Frequentierung, haben wir irgendwann eine Situation wie in Baden-Württemberg oder in anderen Revieren!
> Und wenn durch einen so formellen Akt wie einen Vertrag die gesamte Situation entspannt wird, ist das letzlich zielführend. Zumal der Verein ja für *ALLE*, uabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit, und auch die schwarzen Schafe, den Kopf hinhält.


Also meinen Respekt habt Ihr und insbesondere Du. Vielleicht werde ich dann auch Pirat.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Februar 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin überrascht von und erschrocken über deinen Ton. Hier und in anderen Beiträgen. Ich weiß nicht was los ist, aber vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn du dich außerhalb des Internets darum kümmerst.




Warum?
Nur weil ich plötzlich unbequem bin und meine Meinung sage?Dazu stehe ich und das nicht nur im Internet...wenn es einigen nicht passt,nur weil sie mich kennen als angepasster Weichspüler,damit kann ich leben,das ist Vergangenheit!Genau,du weißt nicht was los ist und kennst mich auch nicht,drum kannst du dir deinen Ratschlag auch getrost klemmen,danke....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Februar 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es ja, handeln und anpacken! Das Bezirksamt Harburg will das aber keiner "anonymen" Gruppe von Bikern überlassen oder einer Privatperson, sondern fordert als Kooperationspartner einen Verein oder einen Gemeinschaft von Vereinen. Das mag für den Ein oder Anderen Paragraphenreiterei sein, aber was willst Du sonst machen? Denn so wie die Trails mittlerweile aussehen aufgrund der hohen Frequentierung, haben wir irgendwann eine Situation wie in Baden-Württemberg oder in anderen Revieren!
> Und wenn durch einen so formellen Akt wie einen Vertrag die gesamte Situation entspannt wird, ist das letzlich zielführend. Zumal der Verein ja für *ALLE*, uabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit, und auch die schwarzen Schafe, den Kopf hinhält.




Was sind denn die"schwarzen Schafe"?
Alle die dann nicht dem Verein angehören oder irgendeinem?
Die,die ein paar Kicker oder Sprünge bauen in diesem riesigen Gebiet?
Allemal besser als wenn die vorm Rechner oder Handy hocken oder Komasaufen spielen und fett werden!
Was ist mit den Reitern die den Wald verhunzen oder die Motocrosser mit ihren schweren Dreckschleudern,die richten wesentlich mehr Schaden an .
Haftet dafür dann auch der Verein?
Da wird in meinen Augen wieder mal die Sau durchs Dorf,oder soll ich besser sagen der Biker durch den Wald getrieben.
Für alle Waldnutzer die die entsprechenden Wege nutzen die Verantwortung übernehmen,na herzlichen Glückwunsch...
Hauptsache die Behörde hat einen Dummen gefunden und noch viel schlimmer im Zweifelsfall einen allein Verantwortlichen für alle Schäden!
Das auch noch zu bestätigen als Mtbler dafür hauptverantwortlich zu sein,halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig und ziemlich kurzsichtig,dein Engagement in allen Ehren!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2018)

Na dann, gute Besserung


----------



## kingfrett (13. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Was sind denn die"schwarzen Schafe"?
> 
> Da wird in meinen Augen wieder mal die Sau durchs Dorf,oder soll ich besser sagen der Biker durch den Wald getrieben.



Wir können die ganze Aktion für noch so zweifelhaft, oder duckmäuserig halten (was ich nebenbei nicht tue), das ändert nichts daran das sich die Organe der Staatsgewalt dafür einen feuchten Kehricht interessieren. Und die sitzen im Zweifel am längeren Hebel.

Deswegen finde ich den Ansatz mit diesen zusammen zu arbeiten, in jedem Fall besser, als mit den Füßen stampfend ich-will-ich-will-ich-will-aber schreiend auf das eigene Rechtsempfinden zu pochen.

Das Ganze nennt man Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (13. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Was sind denn die"schwarzen Schafe"?
> Alle die dann nicht dem Verein angehören oder irgendeinem?
> Die,die ein paar Kicker oder Sprünge bauen in diesem riesigen Gebiet?
> Allemal besser als wenn die vorm Rechner oder Handy hocken oder Komasaufen spielen und fett werden!
> ...



Es geht um das Trailnetz im Bereich Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst, und das ist über die letzten 25 - 30 Jahre entstanden. Was auf den Wegen, Forstautobahnen, Reitwegen, ... passiert, ist gar nicht Bestandteil der angestrebten Vereinbarung. Und was dann dort die anderen Waldbesucher anstellen, ist auch nicht Thema der Biker. Was die Harvester dort anstellen, dafür muss der Förster geradestehen.
Der Förster will die Trails legalisieren, denn formaljuristisch sind diese illegal. Dadurch möchte er das allgemeine Wegenetz entlasten, indem er den Bikern die Trails anbietet. Und im Gegenzug sind diese zu pflegen, und als "Bonbon" werden gesperrte Trails evtl. wieder geöffnet oder Einbauten zugelassen.
Die Reparatur der Trails bedeutet nicht unbedingt, daß auf einen Schlag 500 m zu reparieren sind. Es geht um punktuelle "Schäden" durch Erosion o.ä., oder evtl. Rückbau von nicht genehmigten Einbauten. Denn der Kicker und Sprung ist ein Riesenproblem im Sinne der Wegesicherungspflicht und somit Haftung. Denn so etwas ist walduntypisch und dadurch haftet der Förster (derzeit) oder schlimmstenfalls später der Verein. Also werden diese eEnbauten entweder zurückgebaut oder aber kenntlich gemacht und ein "chicken way" angeboten.
Die schwarzen Schafe sind die Buddler, die sich, wortwörtlich wie die Axt im Walde benehmen.
Die Vereinszugehörigkeit ist überhaupt kein Thema. Wenn es offizielle Buddel- und Reparaturarbeiten gibt, gibt es einen Aufruf, hier oder in der Facebookgruppe. Wer mag, ist herzlichst eingeladen, Vereinsmitglied oder nicht. Helfer sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. Februar 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Na dann, gute Besserung





Dito

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Februar 2018)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Wir können die ganze Aktion für noch so zweifelhaft, oder duckmäuserig halten (was ich nebenbei nicht tue), das ändert nichts daran das sich die Organe der Staatsgewalt dafür einen feuchten Kehricht interessieren. Und die sitzen im Zweifel am längeren Hebel.
> 
> Deswegen finde ich den Ansatz mit diesen zusammen zu arbeiten, in jedem Fall besser, als mit den Füßen stampfend ich-will-ich-will-ich-will-aber schreiend auf das eigene Rechtsempfinden zu pochen.
> 
> Das Ganze nennt man Kompromiss.



Am längeren Hebel sitzen staatliche Organe nur,wenn sie denn handlungsfähig sind ..davon ist zur Zeit so gut wie nirgends die Rede,da hab ich reichlich Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen.
Schreien und stampfen tut hier übrigens keiner,aber einen anderen Standpunkt vertreten und das nennt eine Meinung haben,aber das ist heutzutage ja obsolet!
Viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben wünsche ich euch trotzdem.Für mich wäre es verschwendete Lebenszeit für noch mehr Regeln in einem schon überregulierten Land beizutragen und dann noch in einem Bereich wo ich grad deswegen bin,nämlich eben wegen weniger Regeln...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## kingfrett (15. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ...und dann noch in einem Bereich wo ich grad deswegen bin,nämlich eben wegen weniger Regeln...



Was Du die ganze Zeit geflissentlich übersiehst, ist das es so etwas wie einen regelfreien Raum in Deutschland schlichtweg nicht gibt. Das Du Dich entschieden hast diese Regeln zu ignorieren, macht sie für Dich trotzdem nicht weniger gültig.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Februar 2018)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Was Du die ganze Zeit geflissentlich übersiehst, ist das es so etwas wie einen regelfreien Raum in Deutschland schlichtweg nicht gibt. Das Du Dich entschieden hast diese Regeln zu ignorieren, macht sie für Dich trotzdem nicht weniger gültig.




Wer bist du denn,mich darauf hinzuweisen und mir das zu sagen,ich lach mich schlapp ￼?Mach mal die Augen auf...
Ich entscheide mich deshalb auch Leute wie dich zu ignorieren,dein Zeigefinger interessiert mich nicht.Viel Spaß noch in deinem geregelten Leben.

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2018)

Die Berliner Luft scheint echt nicht gut zu tun :-( Aber ich wollte ja noch nie nach Berlin ;-)


----------



## ws55 (15. Februar 2018)

Man sollte den guten besser ignorieren, sonst wird er weiter hier rumtrollen.  

Jemand Sonntag bei der CTF am Start?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Februar 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Berliner Luft scheint echt nicht gut zu tun :-( Aber ich wollte ja noch nie nach Berlin ;-)



Interessant wie einige glauben mich zu kennen ..
Eine andere Meinung zu haben heißt also trollen,na denn 
...In Hamburg sagt man ja Tschüß

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## huetterei (7. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit diesem Thread wieder den eigentlichen und wichtigen Sinn zu geben, ist es Herrn Shiver einfach zu ignorieren, was ich ab jetzt auch tue.

Spezies8472,
Du hast meine absolute Hochachtung, weil ich glaube das genau dieses Problem der Masse ohne Gesicht das Problem für die Försterei ist.

Ich habe tatsächlich auch momentan dass Gefühl das die Zahl an Trails deutlich zunimmt und stehe der Situation sehr zwiegespalten gegenüber. Jüngst wurde ein super Trail, der schon sehr lange da ist und schon immer kleine Rampen hatte mit vielen guten Kicker versehen. Das sieht professionell aus und sollte so gepflegt werden. Unglücklicherweise endet der Trail mit einem Kicker quer über einen Waldweg, auf dem viele Fußgänger und Radfahrer unterwegs sind.
Wenn solche Sachen gebaut werden sollte unbedingt auch die ANDERE Seite bedacht werden. Denn wenn man quer über den Weg geflogen kommt, ist das definitiv "zu kurz gesprungen".

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (7. Mai 2018)

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand?

Macht es eigentlich Sinn an der KH ein Schild mit TrailRules und DiggingRules aufzustellen?

Und macht es jetzt Sinn den Piraten beizutreten oder sowas wie eine Spendenkasse einzurichten?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. Mai 2018)

Festes Aufstellen von Schildern würde ich sicherheitshalber unterlassen, da so ein Schild Fremdmaterial ist was der Förster eher ungern in die Natur eingebracht haben möchte. 
Es würde sicher mehr Sinn machen wenn sich alle die sich gern schuldig fühlen, oder sich als MTBler einfach nur mal bei allen anderen Erholungssuchenden für sich selbst und die anderen Rüpel entschuldigen möchten, Schichten zuteilen in denen sie an der Kärntner Hütte stehen, um das oder die Schilder persönlich hochzuhalten und vielleicht die Gelegenheit nutzen können augenscheinliche Regelbrecher vorsorglich verbal auf die Konsequenzen eventueller Regelverstöße hinzuweisen.


----------



## Mantasy (7. Mai 2018)

Das Schild würde ja auch nur unten am Parkplatz Sinn machen, z.B. neben der Karte...


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Mai 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Das Schild würde ja auch nur unten am Parkplatz Sinn machen, z.B. neben der Karte...


Und natürlich in Absprache mit dem Förster 
Aber das sollte ja auch in seinem Interesse sein, wenn erlaubte Trails eindeutig gekennzeichnet werden und zusätzlich regeln nochmal öffentlich klar gemacht werden. Hier im Forum liest ja nicht jeder mit und auch die Mundpropaganda erreicht nicht jeden fahrer.


----------



## Spezies8472 (28. November 2018)

So langsam tut sich etwas bei der Vertragsgestaltung! Denn der Entwurf ist sehr detailiert durchgesprochen und m.E. bald unterschriftsreif, hoffentlich noch im Dezember. Daher ist hier ein kleines Update vielleicht nicht verkehrt und eine grundsätzliche Info nicht verkehrt 

1. Was ist das für eine Vereinbarung und was soll damit bezweckt werden?
Die geplante Vereinbarung mit den Behörden ist ein sog. Gestattungsvertrag. Zweck ist die Legalisierung des Trailnetzes in Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst, denn formaljuristisch sind diese illegal. Außerdem regelt der Vertrag die Haftung und Verkehrssicherungspflicht, d.h. die Benutzung ist für alle auf eigene Gefahr.
Vertragspartner sind auf seiten der MTBer ein Verein, MC Pirate, und auf behördlicher Seite das Bezirksamt, Management des öffentlichen Raums. Ein Verein ist als Vertragspartner durch die Behörden gesetzt, es darf keine Privatperson sein!
Das Befahren der Trails ist natürlich kostenlos, und ist auch nicht an die Vereinsmitgliedschaft bei MC Pirate gebunden!!

2. Die Gesetze und Bürokratie
Es gibt jede Menge Gesetze und Bürokratie, die zu beachten sind. Definitiv verbietet der § 11 des Hamb. Landeswaldgesetzes das Buddeln, das ist eindeutig. Hinzu kommt, daß Haake, Emme, Eissendorfer Forst und Meiers Park Kampfmittelverdachtsflächen sind. Allein aus diesen 2 Punkten leitet sich ein „Buddelverbot“ ab.

3. Sperrungen und Rückbau
Alle Trails werden bis zur Vertragsunterschrift wohlwollend geduldet. Es gibt Trails, die bereits vor einiger Zeit gesperrt wurden. Der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails lag dem Förster schon länger auf der Seele. Es gibt aber noch ein paar Trails mehr, die kritisch sind, z.B. im Bereich Kaiserstuhl. Da wir bestimmt noch etwas passieren.
Sperrungen sind immer daran zu erkennen, daß es sog Zielfällungen gibt oder Sperren und Hindernisse, die nur mit schwerem Gerät zu entfernen sind. Nur in Ausnahmefällen gibt es Zäune.

4. Das Buddeln
Der Vertrag gibt den MTBer die offizielle Möglichkeit die Trails zu pflegen, je nach Sichtweise ein „Dürfen“ oder „Müssen“. Wobei das aber nicht automatisch ein Freibrief ist, mit dem Buddeln loszulegen. Diese gesamten Aktionen laufen dann über mich mit Ankündigung.
Es geht in erster Linie um Pflege. Neben der Pflege und Reparatur von Trails wird es natürlich auch einen gemäßigten Trailbau geben, in Absprache. D.h. anhand vorhandener Geländestrukturen werden Kurven zu Anliegerkurven, Baumstümpfe zu Drops oder Kickern ausgebaut, ... Die Verlängerung bestehender Trails ist zwar nicht immer möglich, aber an einer Stelle bereits geplant.
Dabei muss immer die Wegesicherungspflicht beachtet werden. Schließlich fahren dort auch ungeübte Fahrer und denen sollen Alternativen angeboten werden um Stürze zu vermeiden, einschl. einer dezenten Beschilderung. Die Freigabe bereits gesperrter Trails kann sich der Förster auch vorstellen (wenn es gut läuft).

5. Was passiert nach Vertragsunterschrift?
Es ändert sich zunächst nur wenig. Die Trails dürfen weiterhin benutzt werden.
Aber die Behörde hat nun einen Ansprechpartner, MC Pirate und dann mich, der den Kopf hinhält, für alle Biker.
Illegale Einbauten sind dann durch den Verein zurückzubauen!!
Nach einem Kontroll-Durchgang mit dem Förster im Frühjahr, werde ich definitiv zeitnah zur ersten Aktion aufrufen, und hoffe natürlich auf viele Freiwillige. Wer mithelfen möchte, egal in welcher Form (Buddeln, Guiden, Kommunikation, Spenden, ... ), ist gern gesehen und darf unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit mitmachen!!

Daher überlegt Euch doch einfach mal, wer später mithelfen möchte. So werden z.B. auch Guides gesucht, die als Multiplikatoren dienen und Mustertouren anbieten.

Vielleicht noch mal etwas in eigener Sache und zu meiner Motivation:
Ein Mandat oder offiziellen Auftrag der Mountainbiker habe ich nicht! Ich habe im August 2015 den Dialog gesucht nach einem Vorfall auf einem Trail und einem dabei geführten Gespräch. Das hat mich aufhorchen lassen, denn es gab damals offenbar eine Beschwerdelage über die Biker, von der wir nichts wussten.
Denn genau das ist unser Problem. Wir MTBer sind nur selten nicht organisiert in Vereinen, haben keine Lobby und kein Gesicht. Für Außenstehende wie z.B. dem Förster, dem Regionalpark Rosengarten, Wanderern, Reitern, Hundehaltern, ... sind wir eine amorphe, gesichtslose Masse. Durch mein proaktives Handeln gegenüber dem Förster hat sich das m.E. geändert. Wir sind schon immer vernetzt gewesen, aber das war in den Augen der Behörden eher „chaotisch“ und nicht greifbar. Wir haben uns in den letzten 3 Jahren die Themen bewusst gemacht, diskutieren darüber und besitzen nun auch eine Stimme.
Diese Stimme wird im Vertrag vertreten durch den Verein.

Kritik, Lob, Anregungen, ... ? Immer her damit


----------



## huetterei (29. November 2018)

Hört sich erstmal nach einem Konzept an.
Dafür und für Deinen Einsatz erstmal ein großes Lob!
Ach neee, der  andere:
Soweit ich es mitbekomme, würde ich sicher helfen, zumal es eben interessant für mich ist, die erlaubten Wege kennen zu lernen, denn häufig kenne ich die Bezeichnungen nicht. Hier muss es hinweise geben, sonst ist es zum scheitern verurteilt. Und dann kommt eben doch der  bis es dann  wird, weil alles verboten ist.
Gruß
hütterei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (30. November 2018)

Moin, vielen Dank für den Einsatz und die Infos.
Bin mal gespannt, wie’s weitergeht. 
Für noch geilere Trails bin ich auch gerne bereit zu buddeln.
Happy Trails 
Niklas


----------



## votemaniac (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Martin,
ja, noch mal danke für deinen Einsatz und auch das Entgegenkommen von Hollmichel, die Trails zu "legalisieren". Heute dachte ich, den Feuerlöschertrail noch mal zu nehmen, bevor er vielleicht nicht mehr fahrbar wäre, aber da kam schon der Tiefschlag. Der wurde komplett verbarrikadiert und aufgebrochen. Tja, auch wenn es dem Förster auf der Seele lag, tut das schon echt weh. Eins der schönsten Stücke, die man fahren kann, derart zerstört zu sehen. Viele Leute aus anderen Gegenden habe ich hier getroffen und ich finde es schade, dass man dem Wald und seinen "Besuchern" eine Attraktion genommen hat. Ich kannte das Stück schon ziemlich lange, auch wenn ich nicht zu den Erbauern gehöre und ich fand es ein gelungenes Stück Trail. Über die Jahre, mit vielen nassen Wintern
und dem trockenen Sommer 2017, konnte ich hier nicht erkennen, das eine Bodenerosion in großem Maße zugenommen hatte. Auch kann ich den waldökologischen Gedanken dahinter nicht erkennen, dass dieses Stück nun dran glauben musste, aber ich bin auch nur ein Mountainbiker. Schade, dass man nicht zu einem Konsens wie im Deister gelangt, dass gute Trails erhalten und vielleicht noch verbessert werden. Da wäre ich gerne mit dabei und andere bestimmt auch. Leider habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Reglementierung aus dem Bestand eher weniger macht und nichts nennenswertes dazu kommt. Aber anderseits lass ich mich auch gerne überraschen und werde intensiv die Augen offen halten.

Ride on, ride safe and happy trails


----------



## Spezies8472 (1. Dezember 2018)

votemaniac schrieb:


> ... Auch kann ich den waldökologischen Gedanken dahinter nicht erkennen, dass dieses Stück nun dran glauben musste, ... Ride on, ride safe and happy trails



Das Problem war an dieser Stelle natürlich die Erosion, wie unschwer an dem Trail zu erkennen war. Durch seine Wegesicherungspflicht und die einsturzgefährdeten Stollen am Ende zum Ehestorfer Heuweg hat der Förster sich entschieden, diesen Trail dichtzumachen.
Schade, aber leider nichts zu machen ...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Dezember 2018)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Festes Aufstellen von Schildern würde ich sicherheitshalber unterlassen, da so ein Schild Fremdmaterial ist was der Förster eher ungern in die Natur eingebracht haben möchte.
> Es würde sicher mehr Sinn machen wenn sich alle die sich gern schuldig fühlen, oder sich als MTBler einfach nur mal bei allen anderen Erholungssuchenden für sich selbst und die anderen Rüpel entschuldigen möchten, Schichten zuteilen in denen sie an der Kärntner Hütte stehen, um das oder die Schilder persönlich hochzuhalten und vielleicht die Gelegenheit nutzen können augenscheinliche Regelbrecher vorsorglich verbal auf die Konsequenzen eventueller Regelverstöße hinzuweisen.


Das meinst Du doch nicht etwa ernst..


----------



## T_N_T (1. Dezember 2018)

Welches ist/war denn der Feuerlöschertrail?


----------



## votemaniac (1. Dezember 2018)

Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht hat sich die Erosion nach dem 1. und 2. Drop nicht wesentlich im letzten halben Jahr verändert und wenn jemand die nicht nehmen wollte, gab es den Bypass oder ich sah auch Leute stoppen und sich die Lage anschauen und bewerten. Alle Sandpassagen haben die Regenfälle seit Sommer mehr oder weniger gut überstanden oder wurden von den Erbauern nachbearbeitet. Die "eingestürzten Stollen" waren gefühlt ziemlich festgefahren. Aber ich will mich gar nicht so daran festbeißen. Fakt ist - diese Maßnahme kam überraschend schnell - die Wegesicherungspflicht in allen Ehren. Ich befürchte nur, dass da noch andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, die dem Reiz dieses Sports eher kontraproduktiv entgegenstehen. Wenn ich sehe, welche Erosionen bei der Holzentnahme an verschiedensten Stellen in den letzten 25 Jahren, in denen ich hier in Harburg und Umgebung fahre, durch die verwendeten Maschinen begünstigt wurden, dann kann ich leider nur ein Ungleichgewicht in der Bewertung festellen, wie die Schadenslage durch die Institutionen gesehen wird. Ich hoffe nur, dass euer Verein und du im Besonderen, sich nicht vor einen "gepackten" Karren spannen lassen, dessen Inhalt kaum Gestaltungsspielraum, aber dafür eine Menge Verantwortung im Gepäck hat. Bitte nicht als Angriff oder Kritik sehen, dafür denke ich, sind wir viel zu sehr auf gleicher Wellenlänge, aber ich habe da wenig Vertrauen in Institutionen. Der Wald als Profitobjekt steht dafür viel zu sehr im Vordergrund. Tierschutz - wenn die Rehe und Wildscheine zu sehr die Schösslinge schädigen, dann ist deren letzter Aufenthaltsort meist auf dem Teller des Jägers.
Der Anblick heute hat mich echt traurig gemacht )-:


----------



## votemaniac (1. Dezember 2018)

Auf dem Schotterweg, der vom Stadtscheideweg runter zum Sukredo führt, geht nach 100 Metern ein Trail links ab auch Richtung Sukredo, an dessen Ende dann aber ein kleiner Canyon ist, der mit 2 Drop-Passagen aufwartet. Auf halbem Weg ging links zurück ein gebauter Trail ab, der über einen Kicker, eine verstärkte Kurve, einem kleinen Double zu 2. Drops führte und dann in einer S-Kurve in mehrere "vermeintliche" eingestützte Stollenlöcher führte, an deren Ende weitere Kicker aufgebaut waren. In einer Rechtskurve um einen Baum stand immer ein Feuerlöscher.
R.I.P.


----------



## T_N_T (1. Dezember 2018)

Das wäre in der Tat traurig.


----------



## DonMartino (1. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

eigentlich bin ich hier nur stiller Mitleser, aber aus gegebenem Anlass gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu.

Das Engagement von User Spezies8472 in Ehren, aber mir scheint es, dass wir uns mit dem skizzierten Vertrag zu unserem eigenen Totengräber machen. Ich lese da vor allem:

– Trails werden geschlossen.
– Neue Trias werden eher nicht gebaut.
– Aktivitäten beschränken sich auf Trailpflege und „gemäßigten“ Trailbau.
– Zustimmung des Vereins und des Försters für alle Maßnahmen zwingend nötig.

Wo ist da der Nutzen für uns MTBler?? Ich lasse mich gern positiv überraschen, aber in der vorliegenden Vertragsform sehe ich da wenig Anlass zu. Der Förster lacht sich doch insgeheim tot über uns...

Für jede Schließung und jeden Rückbau muss es aus meiner Sicht einen mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatz geben. Ansonsten wird das Bauen illegal weitergehen (das soll keine Drphiung sein, sondern nur eine Prognose).

Welchen Ersatz gibt es für Feuerlöscher? Der Trail war echt ein absolutes Highlight in unseren schönen Harburger Bergen. Ich könnte weinen. Und als nächstes kommen also die Trails am Kaiserstuhl dran. Und welche Trails stehen noch auf der Liste? Bald fahren wir wieder alle Waldautobahn, wenn uns Spaziergänger, Hundehalter und Reiter gnädigerweise bissl Platz lassen. Aber hey - dafür haben wir einen Vertrag...

Schönen ersten Advent Euch allen!

Gruß,
m


----------



## hülemüll (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe es genau wie DonMartino. Der Förster hat einen vermeintlichen Veranwortlichen, und der wird alle Mühe haben, die Leute von Trailsperrungen und Maßregelungen zu überzeugen. Der halbe Wald lacht sich tot... So viel kann überhaupt nicht zurückgebuddelt und durch Baumfällungen unfahrbar gemacht werden. Die massiveren Schäden entstehen eindeutig durch den Rückbau!
Schaut man sich die Situation im z.B. Deister an, läuft es genau folgendermassen ab: Der Verein hat zwei Trails gepachtet, dort wird bis zum Erbrechen gebuddelt und, oh weh, auch überall anders 
Das hat dem Förster genau eins gebracht: Daß er auf diesen zwei Strecken nicht mehr abreissen kann. Alle anderen Gebiete werden auch weiterhin von der Trailfee heimgesucht und gepflegt.

Es wird im Endeffekt zwangsläufig auf eine Duldung der Trails hinauslaufen. Die Argumente Erosion und Wegesicherungspflicht sind eh zu fadenscheinig. Die paar Linien im Wald... neben geschotterten Wegen, grossflächigen Rodungen und Harvestertrassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Dezember 2018)

Nicht so ganz. Der Förster. der mit den Deisterfreunden den Vertrag gemacht hat, hat zumindest in seinem Waldstück Ruhe. Es gibt 2 Strecken, der Rest seines Waldes wird in Ruhe gelassen. Die beiden Strecken sind allerdings besser bebaut als in manchen Bikeparks.
Was andere Leute außerhalb dieses Grundstückes bauen, kann nicht kontrolliert werden. Muß aber auch nicht, da es nicht Teil des Vertrages ist. Es steht jedem anderen Förster im Deister frei einen Vertrag mit den Deisterfreunden abzuschließen für mehr offizielle Trails.


----------



## hülemüll (2. Dezember 2018)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz. Der Förster. der mit den Deisterfreunden den Vertrag gemacht hat, hat zumindest in seinem Waldstück Ruhe. Es gibt 2 Strecken, der Rest seines Waldes wird in Ruhe gelassen. Die beiden Strecken sind allerdings besser bebaut als in manchen Bikeparks.
> Was andere Leute außerhalb dieses Grundstückes bauen, kann nicht kontrolliert werden. Muß aber auch nicht, da es nicht Teil des Vertrages ist. Es steht jedem anderen Förster im Deister frei einen Vertrag mit den Deisterfreunden abzuschließen für mehr offizielle Trails.



Bitte nicht missverstehen: Ich meine nur, andere Gebiete des Waldes werden auch weiterhin bebuddelt, von Vereinsaktivitäten der Deisterfreunde war keine Rede!
Ich glaube nur, das eine Vereinsregelung den übrigen Wald nicht vor der Trailfee schützen wird. Weder in Hamburg noch sonst wo.


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das der Förster, der mit den Deisterfreunden zusammen arbeitet, zumindest seine Ruhe hat. Er ist auch ziemlich begeistert davon. für Ihn läuft es. Für die Anderen nicht.
Für ein paar halbherzige Trails Alles aufzugeben, macht keinen Sinn, da es nicht funktioniert. Da hast du Recht. 
Es funktioniert nur, wenn ordentlich geschaufelt werden darf, so das für Jeden was dabei ist. Die Trailfee lässt sich nicht in Ketten legen.
Sind nur Tipps aus dem Deister.
Grüße nach Hamburg


----------



## DonMartino (2. Dezember 2018)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Es funktioniert nur, wenn ordentlich geschaufelt werden darf, so das für Jeden was dabei ist. Die Trailfee lässt sich nicht in Ketten legen.



Volle Zustimmung  Nur so geht es im Deister und nur so wird es in den Harburger Bergen gehen.


----------



## hülemüll (2. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, daß dort gepachtet und nicht nur gestattet wird.


----------



## Spacetime (2. Dezember 2018)

Natürliche Erosion am Feuerlöscher Trail ? Wohl eher Bremsspuren. Sorry aber mit Erosion hat der Förster nur auf seinen angelegten Straßen zu kämpfen. Ich denke auch, dass der Vertrag eher negativ anzusehen ist.


----------



## juju752 (5. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Das Engagement von User Spezies8472 in Ehren, aber mir scheint es, dass wir uns mit dem skizzierten Vertrag zu unserem eigenen Totengräber machen. Ich lese da vor allem:
> 
> – Trails werden geschlossen.
> – Neue Trias werden eher nicht gebaut.
> ...



Ich sehe das genau wie DonMartino! Für mich wird durch den Vertrag nichts für die MTBer gewonnen. Biken können wir schon seit ettlichen Jahren in den Harburger Bergen. Und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern! Seit die Verhandlungen aufgenommen wurden sind nur negative Signale von Seiten des Försters gesendet worden. Trails wurden gesperrt, Zäune aufgebaut und Trails komplett zerstört. Immer unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes.
Trailpflege wurde von einigen wenigen schon immer ernst genommen! Es tut keinem weh im Herbst mal die Harke zu schwingen und bestehende Trails somit vor Schlammlöchern etc. zu schützen. "gemäßigter Trailbau" ist auch so eine Sache. Es gibt halt in den Harburger Bergen Fahrer verschiedenster Könnerstufen. Dem einen oder anderen wird es evtl. reichen über einen Baumstumpf oder eine Geländekante zu fahren. Es gibt jedoch auch sehr viele versierte Fahrer, die auch gerne eine Herausforderung in Form von Airtime oder anspruchsvollen Trails, die nicht von jedem Anfänger gefahren werden können, haben wollen. Nicht jeder Trail und jedes Hindernis muss von jedem fahrbar sein. Jeder steht da selbst in der Verantwortung sich die Trails vor einem Blindflug einmal genau anzugucken, um dann abzuschätzen, ob der Schwierigkeitsgrad seinem Können entspricht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster nur gelingen wird, wenn alle abgeholt werden und für jeden etwas dabei ist. Und mit "gemäßigtem Trailbau" wird der Förster und der Verein genau die Leute nicht abholen, die bereits jetzt schon illegal bauen! 





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Es funktioniert nur, wenn ordentlich geschaufelt werden darf, so das für Jeden was dabei ist. Die Trailfee lässt sich nicht in Ketten legen.


Der Förster kann jetzt schön die Füße hoch legen, denn der Verein ist jetzt ja für den Rückbau illegaler Trails in der Verantwortung. Somit geht das Katz und Maus Spiel jetzt zwischen den MTBern untereinander los und es wird ein Keil zwischen die Bikegemeinde getrieben, anstatt alle zusammen an einen Tisch zu bekommen. Der Förster lacht sich jetzt schön ins Fäustchen und ist raus aus der Verantwortung.

@Spezies8472 schreibt immer so schön, dass er kein Mandat oder Auftrag von den Bikern bekommen hat, er aber durch seine Bemühungen den Bikern eine Stimme verliehen hat.  *Mein* *Mandat hat er definitiv nicht!* Die vermehrten Aktvitäten der Trailfee in den letzten Jahren wurden von der Mehrheit aller Biker positiv angenommen. Alle neuen Trails werden sehr häufig frequentiert, was am Beispiel des Feuerlöscher-Trails und des Kaiserstuhls sehr gut zu erkennen ist. Somit kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass Trailrückbau und Trailsperrungen der STIMME der MTBer entspricht.


----------



## T_N_T (6. Dezember 2018)

Das sind beachtliche Zweifel, die hier angeführt werden, und mit der Zerstörung der Trailbauten am „Feuerlöscher“ wurde auch gleich mal ein Zeichen gesetzt.

Dementsprechend steht die Frage im Raum, was ist denn konkret geplant, um Trails auszubauen, neu anzulegen etc.? Welche Bereitschaft besteht hier auf Seiten der Vertragsgegenseite? Wie sehen konkret die Rahmenbedingungen aus?


----------



## DonMartino (6. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Dementsprechend steht die Frage im Raum, was ist denn konkret geplant, um Trails auszubauen, neu anzulegen etc.?



Wichtige Frage! Doch dazu äußert sich @Spezies8472 nicht. Das lässt mich leider nichts Gutes vermuten.



juju752 schrieb:


> *Mein* *Mandat hat er definitiv nicht!*



Meins auch nicht. Ich will Feuerlöscher zurück oder einen gleichwertigen Ersatz. Das darf @Spezies8472 gern in meinem Namen verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> @Spezies8472 schreibt immer so schön, dass er kein Mandat oder Auftrag von den Bikern bekommen hat, er aber durch seine Bemühungen den Bikern eine Stimme verliehen hat.  *Mein* *Mandat hat er definitiv nicht!* Die vermehrten Aktvitäten der Trailfee in den letzten Jahren wurden von der Mehrheit aller Biker positiv angenommen. Alle neuen Trails werden sehr häufig frequentiert, was am Beispiel des Feuerlöscher-Trails und des Kaiserstuhls sehr gut zu erkennen ist. Somit kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass Trailrückbau und Trailsperrungen der STIMME der MTBer entspricht.



Moinsen

War ja klar das das passiert...wie naiv kann man heutzutage insbesondere im Umgang mit staatlichen Institutionen eigentlich noch  sein?
Da muß man schon ein höriger deutscher Gutmensch sein,eine weit verbreitete"0815Spezies"hierzulande.

Selbst für mich als Vereinsmitglied hat Kollege Spezies8472 allenfalls meinen Respekt für seine Idee und für die Mühe der versuchten Umsetzung verdient,aber 
definitiv auch nicht mein Mandat!
Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit schon genau auf das hingewiesen was nun seinen Anfang genommen hat und zur Spaltung unter uns Bikern führen wird,wenn wir nicht acht geben!
Zumindest wissen wir jetzt,wem wir das zu verdanken haben.
Gottseidank läuft das hier in Berlin wesentlich entspannter und unkomplizierter.

Herzliches Beileid

Grüße

Nils


----------



## T_N_T (6. Dezember 2018)

@SHIVER: Wenn hier einer ein Spalter ist, dann wohl am ehesten Du selbst mit Deinen Stammtischparolen. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann bist Du überhaupt nicht (mehr) in den HaBes unterwegs. Also dann spar Dir und vor allem uns Dein destruktives Geseier.

@Spezies8472: Meine Fragen waren tatsächlich ernst gemeint und ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du hier etwas zur Sachaufklärung beitragen könntest.

Die Rückmeldungen hier zeigen meiner Ansicht nach deutlich, dass es erstens ein Interesse an guten, ausgebauten Trails gibt und zweitens auch die Bereitschaft, etwas dafür zu tun. Manches mag jetzt sehr negativ rüberkommen, aber im Kern steckt da ja etwas Positives und vor allem ein gemeinsames Interesse hinter.

Im Übrigen kann der in Rede stehende Vertrag die aktuelle (Duldungs)Situation gar nicht verschlechtern. Die Pächter/Eigentümer/Förster (Wer da wie das Sagen bzw. die Verantwortung hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis) können doch bereits in der jetzigen (Duldungs)Situation kommen und etwaige Einbauten etc. ohne Nennung von Gründen wegräumen/zerstören. Insofern kann ich die Aufregung über Spezies8472's Bemühungen nicht ganz verstehen. Es kann doch nur besser werden. Der Förster/Pächter/etc. braucht keinen Vertrag, um irgendwas wegräumen zu können. Ein Vertrag kann diesen allenfalls (mehr oder weniger - darauf beziehen sich meine Fragen) daran hindern.

Bei mir besteht tatsächlich Interesse an einem konstruktiven Austausch und ich komme auch gerne aus dem Internetz hier raus ins reale Leben, wenns hilft - statt labern/diskutieren würde ich dann aber lieber anpacken.


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage! Doch dazu äußert sich @Spezies8472 nicht. Das lässt mich leider nichts Gutes vermuten.
> 
> Meins auch nicht. Ich will Feuerlöscher zurück oder einen gleichwertigen Ersatz. Das darf @Spezies8472 gern in meinem Namen verhandeln.



Um das mal hier zusammenzufassen:
1. Der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails ist leider nicht verhandelbar mit dem Förster. Das gefällt mir auch nicht, kann ich aber nicht ändern.
2. Es ist nirgendwo geschrieben, dass der Verein zustimmen muss. Der Verein hält dem Kopf hin für Trailpflege und ggf. Rückbau illegaler Trails. Der Trailbau erfolgt in Absprache mit dem Förster und wird definitiv nicht durch den Verein gesteuert oder beeinflusst. Es wird zum Trailbau und -reparatur aufgerufen. Wer will, kann gerne mitmachen, unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit.
Es heisst aber nicht, dass es einen Trailpark oder gar Bikepark geben wird.
3. Was gewonnen wird? Eine Menge! Die Trails werden durch den Vertrag legalisiert. Und das ist genau das, was sich ändert: ohne Vertrag und einem Partner wie einem Verein auf der anderen Seite, werden die Trails in 1, spätestens 2 Jahren dichtgemacht.
4. Ob der Förster sich totlacht bezweifel ich. Du kannst ihn gerne anrufen und nach seiner Motivation fragen. Es ist Gido Hollmichel, der Revierförster in Hausbruch.
5. Zur Anmerkung von @juju752: die Aktivitäten der Trailfee und die positive Annahme von Trails zählen leider nicht. Diese Trails sind illegal. Und ob dies der Stimme der MTBer entspricht, ist hier irrelevant. Das macht die Trails nicht legal.
Ich empfehle die Lektüre des Hamb. Landeswaldgesetzes, insbesondere § 11. Hinzu kommt, dass Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst Kampfmittelverdachtsflächen sind.

Das Thema Wegesicherung / Verkehrssicherung und die daraus resultierende Haftung ist auch ein Thema. Der Förster haftet nicht für waldtypische Gefahren, z.B. Wurzeln, umgestürzte Bäume, Steine, rutschiges Laub, Löcher, ...
Bei walduntypischen Gefahren, z.B. bei einem Kicker oder gebauten Drop, haftet er! Darauf hätte ich auch nicht unbedingt Lust.

Wir als Biker haben leider keine rechtliche Grundlage, in den HaBe’s Trails zu bauen oder Trailbau gar einzufordern. Die Gesetzeslage lässt das nicht zu. Ich hätte es auch gern anders. Das Goodie durch den Vertrag ist die Legslisierung des bestehenden Trailnetzes. Der Förster, bzw. das Bezirksamt, möchte die Biker von den Wegen fernhalten, und auf die Trails leiten.
Der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails und der Trails am Kaiserstuhl ist schade, aber Vertrag hin oder her, es gibt keine Handhabe diese Trails „einzufordern“. Am gesamten Trailnetz gemessen, gehen keine 5% verloren.

Ich will mich nicht hinter Gesetzen und Verordnungen verstecken. Aber wir haben sie nun mal und werden unseren Wünschen leider nicht immer gerecht. Andererseits haben wir die Konfrontation wie im Deister gar nicht erst gehabt. Es hat von vornherein eine Diskussion gegeben und so gut wie keine Sperrungen gegeben.[/USER]


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Das sind beachtliche Zweifel, die hier angeführt werden, und mit der Zerstörung der Trailbauten am „Feuerlöscher“ wurde auch gleich mal ein Zeichen gesetzt.
> 
> Dementsprechend steht die Frage im Raum, was ist denn konkret geplant, um Trails auszubauen, neu anzulegen etc.? Welche Bereitschaft besteht hier auf Seiten der Vertragsgegenseite? Wie sehen konkret die Rahmenbedingungen aus?



Es wird einen gemäßigten Trailbau geben. Es gibt Trailabschnitte, die optimiert und verbessert werden sollen. Auch die Verlängerung bestehender Trails ist geplant. Ziel ist jedoch zunächst im Frühjahr die Reparatur nach Vertragsunterschrift.

Das Anlegen neuer Trails ist derzeit kein Thema. Es wird aber die Freigabe gesperrter Trails in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2018)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das der Förster, der mit den Deisterfreunden zusammen arbeitet, zumindest seine Ruhe hat. Er ist auch ziemlich begeistert davon. für Ihn läuft es. Für die Anderen nicht.
> Für ein paar halbherzige Trails Alles aufzugeben, macht keinen Sinn, da es nicht funktioniert. Da hast du Recht.
> Es funktioniert nur, wenn ordentlich geschaufelt werden darf, so das für Jeden was dabei ist. Die Trailfee lässt sich nicht in Ketten legen.
> Sind nur Tipps aus dem Deister.
> Grüße nach Hamburg



Das ist genau die Formulierung: „... geschaufelt werden darf, ...“. Es darf nicht! Wenn du eine Idee hast, den Förster oder das Bezirksamt umzustimmen, bin ich sofort dabei.

Im Deister kommt hinzu, dass der Verein einen Vertrag hat, der eher einem Pachtvertrag entspricht. Daraus ergeben sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten. In Harburg ist es ein Gestattungsvertrag, der weniger Spielraum lässt.


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung  Nur so geht es im Deister und nur so wird es in den Harburger Bergen gehen.



Genaus so ist es, das Dürfen. Im Deister geht es, weil es ein Pachtvertrag ist, da kann der Verein ganz anders agieren.
In den Harburger Bergen gibt es einen Gestattungsvertrag, der nur wenig Spielraum lässt.

Nur mal so: im Deister gibt es auch einen Verein und keine Privatperson, die dahinter steht. Und das Buddeln ist diesem Verein nur auf den (gepachteten) Strecken erlaubt, im übrigen Wald nicht. Wie auch in Harburg. Somit ist die Ausgangssituation (Behörde hat das Sagen aufgrund der Gesetzeslage und ein Verein hat aufgrund eines Vertrags Arbeit, aber auch Rechte) ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (6. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Infos.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Es wird einen gemäßigten Trailbau geben. Es gibt Trailabschnitte, die optimiert und verbessert werden sollen. Auch die Verlängerung bestehender Trails ist geplant. ...
> Das Anlegen neuer Trails ist derzeit kein Thema. Es wird aber die Freigabe gesperrter Trails in Aussicht gestellt.



Das liest sich so, als ob es bereits Planungen gibt. Diesbezüglich würde mich schon interessieren, wessen Planungen das sind und, vor allem, wie diese konkret aussehen? Wenn das noch nicht spruchreif sein sollte, dann ist auch eine Info in diese Richtung hilfreich.

Es würde natürlich Sinn machen, die interessierten MTBler hier möglichst frühzeitig miteinzubinden. Das würde sicherlich die Akzeptanz erhöhen und zugleich die Bereitschaft sich aktiv einzubringen. Wahrscheinlich ist dieses Forum aber nicht der richtige Ort, um eine solche Diskussion zu führen bzw. Planungen durchzusprechen.

Diese Aussage:



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Der Trailbau erfolgt in Absprache mit dem Förster und wird definitiv nicht durch den Verein gesteuert oder beeinflusst. Es wird zum Trailbau und -reparatur aufgerufen. Wer will, kann gerne mitmachen, unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit.



liest sich hingegen völlig anders und verwirrt mich etwas.

Nundenn. Vielleicht kannst Du ja hier bei Gelegenheit noch etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Last but not least, klingt diese Aussage 



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Bei walduntypischen Gefahren, z.B. bei einem Kicker oder gebauten Drop, haftet er!



natürlich nicht sehr verheißungsvoll. "Trailbau" und "waldtypisch" krieg ich in meinem Kopf nur schwerlich zusammen, aber hoffen wir mal, dass mir da nur die notwendige Vorstellungskraft fehlt. ;-)

Einstweilen allen Happy Trails und Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> erst mal vielen Dank für die Infos.
> 
> ...



Die Diskussion wird sehr angeregt bei FB geführt. In der Gruppe „MTB - Harburger Berge“ poste ich öfters zu diesem Thema.
Dort habe ich dann auch die Trails beschrieben für Trailbau und -reparatur, sowie Optimierung (also Flow) und Verlängerung.
Es gibt leider nur wenige Trails, deren Namen so eindeutig sind wie der Feuerlöscher- oder Sennhüttentrail.
Es war insgesamt recht ruhig in diesem Forum, und z.T. auch in der FB-Gruppe, da der Vertragsentwurf nicht vorlag.
Die Behörde wollte diesen unbedingt selber aufsetzen, und hat dafür fast 3 Jahre gebraucht.

Ich kann gerne mit Interessierten mal die entsprechenden Streckenabschnitte abfahren. Durch den Blick ins Gelände kriegt man halt ein besseres Verständnis und Vorstellungsvermögen, was da passiert.


----------



## T_N_T (6. Dezember 2018)

OK. Ich bin "leider" nicht bei Facebook. Aber es spricht nichts gegen einen Ortstermin, wenn's passt.


----------



## hülemüll (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> die Aktivitäten der Trailfee und die positive Annahme von Trails zählen leider nicht. Diese Trails sind illegal. Und ob dies der Stimme der MTBer entspricht, ist hier irrelevant. Das macht die Trails nicht legal.



Nun überlege mal, wie Trails in unserem Sport überhaupt entstehen. Die Legalität wird sich im Promillebereich bewegen. Und nun stell dir mal ein legales Trailnetz vor... hmmm...
Es ist müßig, überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren. Ich würde mir die Mühe sparen, der Trailfee Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen und einfach die neuen Trails fahren. Denn den Kampf kannst du nicht gewinnen. Dafür gibt es genügend überregionale Beispiele.

Die sabotierten Trails werden zum Glück in den meisten Fällen wieder aufgebaut. Das ist normal und wird sich erst recht nicht durch einen Vertrag ändern!


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> 3. Was gewonnen wird? Eine Menge! Die Trails werden durch den Vertrag legalisiert. Und das ist genau das, was sich ändert: ohne Vertrag und einem Partner wie einem Verein auf der anderen Seite, werden die Trails in 1, spätestens 2 Jahren dichtgemacht.


Ich glaube weder, dass der Förster die Kapazität noch die Muße hat alle Trails in 1 bis 2 Jahren dicht zu machen. Und die MTBer werden es mit Sicherheit auch nicht einfach so hinnehmen. 



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> 5. Zur Anmerkung von @juju752: die Aktivitäten der Trailfee und die positive Annahme von Trails zählen leider nicht. Diese Trails sind illegal. Und ob dies der Stimme der MTBer entspricht, ist hier irrelevant. Das macht die Trails nicht legal.


 Die Trails sind ja bis dato auch nicht legal und werden von allen befahren. Ich wollte damit lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass du @Spezies8472 mit deinen Bemühungen nicht die Stimme der MTBer vertrittst.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Der Verein hält dem Kopf hin für Trailpflege und ggf. Rückbau illegaler Trails.


Ich sehe hier das Problem in der Verantwortung für den Rückbau des illegalen Trailbau! Damit hat sich der Verein eine große Bürde aufgeladen und es kommt zwangsläufig zu einer Spaltung der MTB-Gemeinde. Es wird die Seite der Biker geben die sich brav an die Regeln des Försters halten und fleißig die illgealen Trails rückbauen und es wird die Seite der Biker geben, die weiterhin illegal neue Strecken anlegen. Und dann wird es eine riesige graue Masse von Bikern geben, wie auch jetzt schon, die den illegalen Trailbau zwar nicht unterstützen, aber trotzdem einfach alles fahren werden. Ganz nach der Devise, haupsache ich habe Spaß, was interessiert mich denn der Rest! Somit kommt es dann zwangsläufig zu einem Wettkampf zwischen dem Verein und der Trailfee, wer kann schneller bauen bzw. rückbauen.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Nur mal so: im Deister gibt es auch einen Verein und keine Privatperson, die dahinter steht. Und das Buddeln ist diesem Verein nur auf den (gepachteten) Strecken erlaubt, im übrigen Wald nicht. Wie auch in Harburg. Somit ist die Ausgangssituation (Behörde hat das Sagen aufgrund der Gesetzeslage und ein Verein hat aufgrund eines Vertrags Arbeit, aber auch Rechte) ähnlich.


Die Deisterfreunde nehmen jedoch keinen Rückbau von illegalen Trails vor und somit kommt es nicht zu einem Konflikt im eigenen Lager! Da liegt der große Unterschied zwischen den Harbuger Bergen und dem Deister. Denn wer schon einmal im Deister war, weiß dass es dort nicht nur die 3 legalen Strecken gibt! Dort gibt es zusätzlich noch ein riesen Netz von illegal gebauten Trails, mit denen der Verein nichts zu tun hat, jedoch auch nicht aktiv etwas gegen diese unternimmt!
Deine Bemühungen die bestehenden Trails zu legalisieren und diese zu pflegen würde ich sogar unterstützen und finde ich super. Für mich ist  die Verantwortung des Vereins für den Rückbau illegaler Trails jedoch total unverständlich! Warum sollte ein MTBer Interesse daran haben sich selbst den Spaß zu nehmen? Das kann der Verein doch weiterhin dem Forst überlassen! Somit würde es zu keinem Konflikt zwischen den Bikern unter sich kommen, sondern lediglich zwischen dem Forst und der Trailfee.


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wird sehr angeregt bei FB geführt. In der Gruppe „MTB - Harburger Berge“ poste ich öfters zu diesem Thema.


Dort wird mein leider gleich gesteinigt, wenn man der Meinung der Admins widerspricht!


----------



## Spacetime (7. Dezember 2018)

Die Verpflichtung zum Rückbau ist durchaus problematisch und wird zur Spaltung beitragen. Was passiert denn bitte, wenn sich von jeder Seite Mountainbiker sich im Wald treffen? Die einen wollen den Rückbau und die anderen schaffen etwas neues.

Holt die Baseballschläger raus !


----------



## Spacetime (7. Dezember 2018)

Frag doch mal den Förster wieviel Zeit er bereits in Rückbau Maßnahmen investiert hat.
Und der fällt einfach Bäume um die Trails zu Sperren. Denke der Piratverein wird das nicht dürfen.
Das wird für den Verein ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen....


----------



## bubinga (7. Dezember 2018)

Es hat ja sicherlich auch einen Grund, dass die anderen Vereine, die Spezies8472 mit ins Boot hohlen wollte, 
dankend abgelehnt haben.
Noch ist, denke ich, nichts unterschrieben... 
Man kann das Forstamt immer noch einfach mit dem Vertrag stehen lassen...


----------



## hülemüll (7. Dezember 2018)

bubinga schrieb:


> Es hat ja sicherlich auch einen Grund, dass die anderen Vereine, die Spezies8472 mit ins Boot hohlen wollte,
> dankend abgelehnt haben.
> Noch ist, denke ich, nichts unterschrieben...
> Man kann das Forstamt immer noch einfach mit dem Vertrag stehen lassen...



Das wäre wohl das klügste. Denn die daraus resultierenden Verpflichtungen sind unüberschaubar und nicht einzuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Aufstellen von Zäunen im Wald ubernimmt Team Pirate dann auch ?


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Deine Bemühungen die bestehenden Trails zu legalisieren und diese zu pflegen würde ich sogar unterstützen



Ich auch!



Spacetime schrieb:


> Die Verpflichtung zum Rückbau ist durchaus problematisch und wird zur Spaltung beitragen. Was passiert denn bitte, wenn sich von jeder Seite Mountainbiker sich im Wald treffen? Die einen wollen den Rückbau und die anderen schaffen etwas neues.
> 
> Holt die Baseballschläger raus !





Ich hoffe, dass ich niemals MTBler im Wald dabei erwische, wie sie Trails, Kicker etc. abreißen! Da wäre bei mir die Zündschnur ziemlich kurz…


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich niemals MTBler im Wald dabei erwische, wie sie Trails, Kicker etc. abreißen! Da wäre bei mir die Zündschnur ziemlich kurz…



Das passiert doch aktuell schon


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Das passiert doch aktuell schon


Noch macht das doch der Förster, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## tequesta (7. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich im Wald jemanden mit Spaten treffe: woher weiss ich ob die Personen gerade trails bauen oder rückbauen? Bekommen die Rückbauer offizielle Vereinsausweise oder speziell gekennzeichnetes Arbeitsgerät?

Sind die aktuellen Schlachtfelder am Feuerlöscher mit den Fallen in den Senken oder am Kaiserstuhl mit den Harvesterspuren und gefällten Bäumen "Rückbau"?


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

@juju752 und @hülemüll 
Spaltung und Kampf? Das klingt nach Eskalation und verhärteten Fronten. Ich bin da nicht drauf aus ...
So wie ich das sehe, gehen hier die Interessen deutlich auseinander:
Zum einen Kooperation mit denen die Sagen haben (Bezirksamt, Forstbehörden)
Zum anderen Buddeln nach eigenem Ermessen

Das Buddeln geht aber leider nicht so einfach. Der Wald ist öffentlicher Grund, in dem nicht jeder machen darf, was er will. Daher halte ich diesen Vertrag für sinnvoll, denn er legalisiert das bestehende Trailnetz in Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst. Dafür wird im Gegenzug der Verein verpflichtet Trails zurückzubauen. Das gefällt mir auch nicht, ist aber gefordert.
Nur mal so: der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails geht zu Lasten der Steuerzahler. Es wird außerden noch ein Zaun gebaut. Mit allem Drum und Dran werden das am Ende des Tages ca. 4.000 EUR sein!!
Über das Thema Nachhaltigkeit und Erhalt des Waldes als Erholungsgebiet für alle, haben wir überhaupt noch nicht gesprochen. Das wäre auch nochmal eine abendfüllende Diskussion wert...

Glaubt mir, der Förster kennt sein Revier, bzw. die 2 Förster. Den sog. Leitprankentrail hat er akzeptiert und der ist aus meiner Sicht ein großer Eingriff und z.T. schon erodiert. Dort hat er lediglich die „Ausfahrt“ auf die Wegekreuzung entschärft.

Wie dem auch sei: Jegliche Buddelaktivitäten sind kontraproduktiv, auch die „Wiederherstellung“ zurückgebauter Trails schadet nur. Nichtbeachten, Umfahren oder gar Entfernen von Zielfällungen und Sperrungen bringen uns ebenfalls nicht weiter.
Letzendlich werden durch eigenmächtige Buddelaktivitäten und illegale Trails die Fronten verhärtet. Und dann bekommen wir die Situation wie im Deister. Denn wie war es vor den Deisterfreunden und deren Vertrag?

Und für den kurzzeitigen Spass auf illegalen Trails durch Buddelaktionen von einigen Wenigen, die sich einfach Rechte herausnehmen, möchte ich nicht dauerhaft auf ein tolles Revier vor unserer Haustür verzichten. Denn so wird es kommen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich niemals MTBler im Wald dabei erwische, wie sie Trails, Kicker etc. abreißen! Da wäre bei mir die Zündschnur ziemlich kurz…



Und warum? Hast du dort Hausrecht?


----------



## hülemüll (7. Dezember 2018)

tequesta schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen Schlachtfelder am Feuerlöscher mit den Fallen in den Senken oder am Kaiserstuhl mit den Harvesterspuren und gefällten Bäumen "Rückbau"?



Ja, so sieht der Rückbau wohl aus...


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

tequesta schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen Schlachtfelder am Feuerlöscher mit den Fallen in den Senken oder am Kaiserstuhl mit den Harvesterspuren und gefällten Bäumen "Rückbau"?



Das nennt sich Zielfällung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Und warum? Hast du dort Hausrecht?



Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn wir MTBler uns selbst unsere Trails abreißen, dann gute Nacht… 



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Spaltung und Kampf? Das klingt nach Eskalation und verhärteten Fronten. Ich bin da nicht drauf aus ...



Ok, glaube ich Dir. Niemand will das. Aber wie wir jetzt schon sehen, wird es mit Deinem „Mandat“ genau darauf hinauslaufen. Und diesen Schuh musst Du Dir anziehen.

Um die Tür jetzt nicht komplett zuzuschlagen: Vielleicht werde ich in ein paar Jahren ja denken, dass Du in unendlicher Weisheit, Voraussicht und Beharrlichkeit gegenüber Behörden und renitenten Usern wie mich das Biken in den Harburger Bergen gerettet hast. Vielleicht. Aber nach alle, was hier nach und nach durchsickert, scheint mir das extremst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Dezember 2018)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich jemand auf einem illegalem Trail zerschiesst weil der Verein mit dem Rückbau nicht schnell genug hinterher kam ? Dann seid ihr dran oder ? Die Verpflichtung liegt ja bei euch.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Förster wieviel Zeit er bereits in Rückbau Maßnahmen investiert hat.
> Und der fällt einfach Bäume um die Trails zu Sperren. Denke der Piratverein wird das nicht dürfen.
> Das wird für den Verein ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen....



So ist es, Bäume fällen ist eindeutig Sache des Försters. Und eine Zielfällung für eine Sperrung ist dann auch das wirklich allerletzte Mittel.

Zeit und Mühen hat er reichlich investiert. Letzlich ist es seine Arbeitszeit und seiner Mitarbeiter, sowie seiner Maschinen. Aufgrund der immer knapper werdenden Personaldecke ist er da nicht begeistert.
Zaunmaterial muss er dazukaufen, sowie Maschinen mieten für den Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn wir MTBler uns selbst unsere Trails abreißen, dann gute Nacht…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heisst hier durchsickern? Mit dem was ich hier veröffentlicht habe, habe ichts verheimlicht oder vorgemacht.

Einen Schuh werde ich mir nicht anziehen. Ich sehe einfach, dass unsere Meinungen weit auseinandergehen.
Ob ich das Biken gerettet habe kann ich nicht sagen. Aber das Buddeln, so wie du es dir wünschst und evtl. auch praktizierst, ist nicht machbar. Ich hätte auch gerne ein Trailcenter wie in Stromberg, aber das geht in Harburg leider nicht.
Das Revier ist einfach zu kompakt und zu sehr durchzogen mit Wald- und Forstwegen. Das führt irgendwann zu Konflikten mit anderen Nutzergruppen. Wir sind dort nicht alleine!

Ich befürchte, dass irgendwann der Forstbehörde das Buddeln zuviel wird und wir dann von den Trails verbannt werden.
Und wenn wir bei einem so „einfachen“ Revier wie Haake und Emme Probleme kriegen sollten, dann will ich erst gar nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn sich der Förster mal intensiver um die Neuwiedenthaler oder Fischbeker Heide kümmern sollte. Das sind Naturschutzgebiete ...da haben wir es dann nicht mit dem Bezirksamt und dem uns wohlgesonnen Förster zu tun, sondern mit der BStU in Wilhelmsburg und einer extrem großen Flughöhe.
Wie es dann leider gehen kann, hat der Abriss im Volkspark gezeigt ...


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich jemand auf einem illegalem Trail zerschiesst weil der Verein mit dem Rückbau nicht schnell genug hinterher kam ? Dann seid ihr dran oder ? Die Verpflichtung liegt ja bei euch.


Nur bedingt, das ist in einem Unterhaltungskonzept geregelt. Das beinhaltet Ansprechpartner, Reaktionszeit, Materialgestellung, ...
In allerletzter Instanz haftet der Grundeigentümer dafür und das ist die Freie und HH.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn wir MTBler uns selbst unsere Trails abreißen, dann gute Nacht…


Sind es denn unsere Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Sind es denn unsere Trails?



Ist es denn dein Mandat? Ich denke, das Hauptproblem ist hier die Bevormundung, die stattfinden soll. Wenn du mit den verbotenen Trails nichts am Hut haben willst, misch dich doch nicht ein. Der einzige Nutzniesser wird am Ende die Forst mit ihren wirtschaftlichen Interessen sein.


----------



## kosh_hh (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Um das mal hier zusammenzufassen:
> 1. Der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails ist leider nicht verhandelbar mit dem Förster. Das gefällt mir auch nicht, kann ich aber nicht ändern.
> 2. Es ist nirgendwo geschrieben, dass der Verein zustimmen muss. Der Verein hält dem Kopf hin für Trailpflege und ggf. Rückbau illegaler Trails. Der Trailbau erfolgt in Absprache mit dem Förster und wird definitiv nicht durch den Verein gesteuert oder beeinflusst. Es wird zum Trailbau und -reparatur aufgerufen. Wer will, kann gerne mitmachen, unabhängig von einer Vereinszugehörigkeit.
> Es heisst aber nicht, dass es einen Trailpark oder gar Bikepark geben wird.
> ...




Ich fahre seit 13 Jahren regelmäßig in den HaBes, daher kann ich nur diesen Zeitraum beurteilen. Falls solch ein Vertrag tatsächlich unterschrieben werden sollte, wäre das mit Abstand das schlechteste was der Bikecommunity (zumindest seit den letzten 13 Jahren) passieren kann. Deine ganze Argumentation und Aufzählung lässt mich vermuten, dass du dich vom Förster und/oder den Behörden hast instrumentalisieren lassen.

Mal zu den einzelnen Punkten:
zu 1: Wenn nichts verhandelbar ist, dann sollte auch nix unterschrieben werden. Selbst wenn man dem Rückbau zustimmt, was bietet denn die Gegenseite dafür (bitte konkrete Beispiele)?
zu 2: Dieser Punkt ist für mich schlicht unfassbar. Ein Teil der Bikecommunity erklärt sich per Vertrag zum Blockwart und zerstört angelegte Trails? Was für eine Spaltung und Schwächung unserer Interessen ist das denn. Lies dir diesen Punkt doch noch mal durch und überlege die Konsequenzen.
zu 3: Wow, was für eine Aussage! Konkretisiere doch mal bitte DIE Trails. Das Wegenetz ist doch recht groß.
zu 4: die Reaktionen des Försters kann ich nicht vorhersagen und nur für mich sprechen. Ich würde mich als Förster mindestens köstlich amüsieren, wenn ich einen Biker gefunden hätte, der mir per Unterschrift zusichert Trails zurückzubauen. Jaja nur Illegale und so... Die beste Verhandlungsführung ist, seinen Gegenüber so über den Tisch zu ziehen, dass er sich auch noch drüber freut. Das scheint der Förster erreicht zu haben.
zu 5: Hätte auch der Förster nicht besser aufschreiben können.

Auch die Leute aus dem Deister haben nicht mal eben schnell einen Verein gegründet und sofort zwei Trails geschenkt bekommen. Da gibt es eine lange Vorgeschichte mit einigen Konflikten zwischen Bikern und Behörden. Die Biker haben ihren Erfolg auf zwei Punkten aufgebaut:

eine große geschlossene zusammenhaltende Community
Beharrlichkeit (alte Deister Regel - für jeden zerstörten Sprung/Trail werden zwei neue aufgebaut)
Auch waren an der Vertragsgestaltung Juristen der Deisterfreunde beteiligt, damit es für die Biker eben alles vertraglich stimmig ist. Bringst du solche Vorkenntnisse mit?

Meine Bitte: Lass es, geh lieber biken


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Wenn nichts verhandelbar ist, dann sollte auch nix unterschrieben werden.





Volle Zustimmung auch in Deinen anderen genannten Punkten.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ist es denn dein Mandat? Ich denke, das Hauptproblem ist hier die Bevormundung, die stattfinden soll. Wenn du mit den verbotenen Trails nichts am Hut haben willst, misch dich doch nicht ein. Der einzige Nutzniesser wird am Ende die Forst mit ihren wirtschaftlichen Interessen sein.



Was für eine Bevormundung? Gesetz ist Gesetz. Es wird durch den Gestattungsvertrag, Angelegenheit des Vereins.
Die einzige Alternative ist also für nicht zu unterschreiben. Und dann? ...


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Die einzige Alternative ist also für nicht zu unterschreiben. Und dann? ...



Wie @kosh_hh bereits geschrieben hast: Geh einfach biken. Geiler Sport


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 13 Jahren regelmäßig in den HaBes, daher kann ich nur diesen Zeitraum beurteilen. Falls solch ein Vertrag tatsächlich unterschrieben werden sollte, wäre das mit Abstand das schlechteste was der Bikecommunity (zumindest seit den letzten 13 Jahren) passieren kann. Deine ganze Argumentation und Aufzählung lässt mich vermuten, dass du dich vom Förster und/oder den Behörden hast instrumentalisieren lassen.
> 
> Mal zu den einzelnen Punkten:
> zu 1: Wenn nichts verhandelbar ist, dann sollte auch nix unterschrieben werden. Selbst wenn man dem Rückbau zustimmt, was bietet denn die Gegenseite dafür (bitte konkrete Beispiele).
> ...



Zu 1: Legalisierung der Trails
Zu 2: die Spaltung entsteht doch dadurch, dass es Biker gibt, die der Annahme sind, dass sie Trails bauen dürfen. Warum werden Trails automatisch dadurch legalisiert, dass sie gut zu fahren sind und alle sie toll finden?
Zu 3: wie soll ich konkretisieren? Gibt es offizielle Namen? Wir treffen uns und fahren die ab.
Zu 4: ruf den Förster an, dann bist du schlauer.
Zu 5: mag sein, aber das sind bestehende Gesetze. Und die sprechen nun mal für Förster und Bezirksamt.

Zu meiner juristischen Vorbildung: auch wenn ich beruflich diesbezüglich damit zu tun habe, so sind selbstverständlich Juristen auf beiden Seiten beteiligt.

Meine Bitte: beteiligt euch aktiv, geht vor Ort, lasst uns treffen, spricht mit ALLEN Beteiligten, nehmt Einsicht in Akten, Unterlagen, Kartenmaterial, ... Aber das nur aus der Sicht des Trailbauers das zu sehen, der zudem illegal agiert, halte ich für zu einseitig und oberflächlich.
Eins steht fest, wenn der Vertrag, in welcher Ausprägung auch immer, nicht zustande kommt, wird es in spätestens in 1 oder 2 Jahren zu Sperrungen und Rückbauten kommen.


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> wenn der Vertrag, in welcher Ausprägung auch immer, nicht zustande kommt, wird es in spätestens in 1 oder 2 Jahren zu Sperrungen und Rückbauten kommen.



Die Sperrungen und Rückbauten gibt es doch jetzt schon. In Zukunft sollen wir MTBler dabei auch noch brav mithelfen. Was für eine hirnrissige Logik…


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Das Thema Wegesicherung / Verkehrssicherung und die daraus resultierende Haftung ist auch ein Thema. Der Förster haftet nicht für waldtypische Gefahren, z.B. Wurzeln, umgestürzte Bäume, Steine, rutschiges Laub, Löcher, ...
> Bei walduntypischen Gefahren, z.B. bei einem Kicker oder gebauten Drop, haftet er! Darauf hätte ich auch nicht unbedingt Lust.



Witzig, ausgerechnet die Trails am Kaiserstuhl (auf denen es keine Walduntypischen gefahren gibt) sollen nun also zurück gebaut werden?

Da ich einen Freund habe der Forstamt studiert hat, habe ich mal nachgefragt wie er dazu steht.
Seine Aussage war kurz und schlüssig.
„In den Harburger Bergen?
Kompletter Blödsinn, die Tiere haben dort eh keine wirkliche Ruhe bei all den Besuchern“

Mir macht es eher den Eindruck als wenn sich dort jemand mit aller macht in den Vordergrund stellen möchte und dafür selbst negative Publicity in Kauf nimmt.
Denn für wen verhandelt er denn wirklich?
Wessen Unterschrift Bzw Unterstützung bekommt er denn?
Nun möchte diese Person noch gegen die Mountainbiker agieren von denen er eigentl. Rückendeckung haben sollte (wenn es wirklich ein sinnvoller Vertrag wäre)

Wer hat diese Person denn darum gebeten, diese Art an Gesprächen bzw daraus resultierenden Vertrag mit dem Förster zu führen / zu erstellen ?

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn für die große Masse zu verhandeln (sollte man schon das Gespräch mit dem Förster suchen) als nur für seine eigene Beweihräucherung?


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Die Sperrungen und Rückbauten gibt es doch jetzt schon. In Zukunft sollen wir MTBler dabei auch noch brav mithelfen. Was für eine hirnrissige Logik…



Hier geht es dann aber nicht um einzelne Trails, sondern gesamt!


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Hier geht es dann aber nicht um einzelne Trails, sondern gesamt!



 Wie sollen sie das denn bewerkstelligen? Alle Trails platt machen und dann Wachposten aufstellen? Als ob die Biker sich einfach so aus dem Wald verbannen lassen würden. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Förster so viel Aufwand betreiben will bzw. kann. Es würde bestimmt einige geben die sich von Verboten abschrecken lassen und dadurch wird es wieder ruhiger im Wald. Aber die Biker die ihr Hobby mit Leidenschaft betreiben, werden sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist der Taunus. Dort wurden einige wenige legale Strecken ermöglicht und daraufhin offiziell alle illegalen Trails gesperrt und Geldbußen verhangen. Dort steht jetzt teilweise die Polizei mit dem Förster am Trailausgang und kassiert ab. Das hält die Mehrzahl der Biker jedoch auch nicht davon ab weiterhin alle Trails zu befahren und nach Rückbau wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Witzig, ausgerechnet die Trails am Kaiserstuhl (auf denen es keine Walduntypischen gefahren gibt) sollen nun also zurück gebaut werden?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Am Kaiserstuhl geht es um ein naturgeschütztes Eichenbiotop!

Zum Thema Rückendeckung: hast du sie und sprichst für die Biker?
Was will denn die grosse Masse? Weisst du was sie will?

Mich hat niemand gebeten. Aber ein Verein oder ähnliches hat sich in über 3 Jahren nicht gebildet. Treibe doch 6 weitere Biker auf, gründet einen Verein und steigt mit ein. Auf die paar Wochen kommt es auch nicht drauf an.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Wie sollen sie das denn bewerkstelligen? Alle Trails platt machen und dann Wachposten aufstellen? Als ob die Biker sich einfach so aus dem Wald verbannen lassen würden. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Förster so viel Aufwand betreiben will bzw. kann. Es würde bestimmt einige geben die sich von Verboten abschrecken lassen und dadurch wird es wieder ruhiger im Wald. Aber die Biker die ihr Hobby mit Leidenschaft betreiben, werden sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist der Taunus. Dort wurden einige wenige legale Strecken ermöglicht und daraufhin offiziell alle illegalen Trails gesperrt und Geldbußen verhangen. Dort steht jetzt teilweise die Polizei mit dem Förster am Trailausgang und kassiert ab. Das hält die Mehrzahl der Biker jedoch auch nicht davon ab weiterhin alle Trails zu befahren und nach Rückbau wieder aufzubauen.


 
Und das ist sinnvoll? Durch die Buddelaktivitäten ist das Revier unter Beobachtung und es wird abkassiert.
Ob sich die Mehrzahl abhält oder nur einige wenige ist m.E. irrelevant. Der Aufbau bereits zurückgebauter Trails wird dadurch nicht legalisiert. Im Gegenteil, Kontrollen nehmen zu und das Image der Biker wird nicht besser.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Am Kaiserstuhl geht es um ein naturgeschütztes Eichenbiotop!



Aus diesem Grund führen die ausnahmslos rein eingefahrenen Trails um die Bäume herum ‍♂️
Gerade dort wurde so schön mit der vorhandenen Natur gearbeitet, ähnlich wie bei dem Leitplankentrail



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Was will denn die grosse Masse? Sprichst du dafür und weisst was sie will?



Ich scheine doch eher die große Masse zu verteten als Du und ich meine damit die gesamte große Maße welche nicht die ist die in der Facebook- Gruppe agiert


Die beste Idee sollte doch sein, die Finger davon zu lassen, schlimm ist nur dass es sich jemand nicht eingestehen will.
Dies wäre wohl weltweit der erste Vertrag bei dem ausgehandelt wird das mtb die Trails anderer mtb zerstören sollen.
Ich denke das führt unweigerlich zu einer Eskalation die vermieden werden kann und sollte


----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Hier geht es dann aber nicht um einzelne Trails, sondern gesamt!


Obacht! Das ist DEINE Drohkulisse, die Du hier aufbaust. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dazu bisher keine konkreten Überlegungen von Behördenseite gibt. Insofern pure Spekulation und Angstmache.

Ich würde übrigens bei Gelegenheit gern auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen, die Trails mit Dir zu befahren und die möglichen Maßnahmen vor Ort zu konkretisieren. Davon abgesehen bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass diese Maßnahmen hier "öffentlich" für alle zugänglich gemacht werden sollten. Zum Beispiel in Form einer Karte, in der Du entsprechende Markierungen vornimmst. Das wäre in meinen Augen das einzig demonkratische Vorgehen.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Mich hat niemand gebeten.



Und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus

NIEMAND

Gutes Schlusswort um das Ganze abzublasen


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Obacht! Das ist DEINE Drohkulisse, die Du hier aufbaust. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dazu bisher keine konkreten Überlegungen von Behördenseite gibt. Insofern pure Spekulation und Angstmache.
> 
> Ich würde übrigens bei Gelegenheit gern auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen, die Trails mit Dir zu befahren und die möglichen Maßnahmen vor Ort zu konkretisieren. Davon abgesehen bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass diese Maßnahmen hier "öffentlich" für alle zugänglich gemacht werden sollten. Zum Beispiel in Form einer Karte, in der Du entsprechende Markierungen vornimmst. Das wäre in meinen Augen das einzig demonkratische Vorgehen.



Das ist keine Drohkulisse! Ob alles zerstört wird oder kontrolliert und abkassiert, kann ich nicht vorhersagen. Es wird sich definitiv etwas ändern an dem Wohlwollen des Försters, bzw. Bezirksamts.

Die Veröffentlichung wäre evtl. demokratisch, mag sein. Aber es wurde auch nichts demokratisch erarbeitet. Ich habe etliche Urlaubstage geopfert und das alles aufgearbeitet. Darum hat mich niemand gebeten. Das ist mein eigenes Verschulden.
Bei einem 3 Jahre währenden Vorgang kurz vor Ende alles in Frage zu stellen und anders machen zu wollen ist auch noch okay. Aber hier alles offen zu legen, scheue ich mich. Vor allem ist es ungeschriebenes Gesetz, Trails nicht öffentlich zu machen.

Davon ab, halte ich ein Treffen und gemeinsames Befahren für sinnvoll. Wann, wie wo?


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus
> 
> NIEMAND
> 
> Gutes Schlusswort um das Ganze abzublasen



Richtig erkannt, und ich tue es trotzdem!
Also: gründe einen Verein, leg los und steig mit ein. Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Forderungen durchsetzten?


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

1. Wann würde Dir, @Spezies8472, denn ein Ortstermin passen? Mir fehlt definitiv die notwendige Übersicht, um mir eine abschließende Meinung zu bilden. 

2. Während ich den Frust einiger hier natürlich verstehen kann (zB mit Blick auf den Feuerlöscher), kann ich den Angang hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn Ihr Euch so oder so nicht um die Rechtslage schert und weiterhin machen werdet, was Ihr wollt, dann könnt Ihr doch viel gelassener bleiben.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt, und ich tue es trotzdem!
> Also: gründe einen Verein, leg los und steig mit ein. Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Forderungen durchsetzten?



Also Du ziehst nun los, im Namen von niemandem und erarbeitest etwas was keiner braucht oder haben möchte, sicher allerdings alle mit abfinden/ anfreunden sollen?

Respekt, das ist ne Marktlücke ähnlich wie ein WLAN Kabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

PS: Ich wollte morgen um die Mittagszeit in den HaBes eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja gleich ein Ortstermin organisieren.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Also Du ziehst nun los, im Namen von niemandem und erarbeitest etwas was keiner braucht oder haben möchte, sicher allerdings alle mit abfinden/ anfreunden sollen?
> 
> Respekt, das ist ne Marktlücke ähnlich wie ein WLAN Kabel



Wo ist dein Problem dabei? Das was ich da tue, entspricht aus deiner Sicht nicht dem was die Biker wollen. Ich vermute, du meinst ein Recht auf Buddeln zu haben, Vertrag oder nicht.
Somit ändert sich ja nichts für dich, oder?
Der Vertrag verbietet keine Buddelaktivitäten, er erlaubt sie in gewissen Grenzen. Per Gesetz sind momentan jegliche Buddelaktivitäteb illegal.
Typisch deutsch und alles schön regeln, aber ich kann es auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Also Du ziehst nun los, im Namen von niemandem und erarbeitest etwas was keiner braucht oder haben möchte, sicher allerdings alle mit abfinden/ anfreunden sollen?
> 
> Respekt, das ist ne Marktlücke ähnlich wie ein WLAN Kabel



Gründe einen Verein und leg los!


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Bei einem 3 Jahre währenden Vorgang kurz vor Ende alles in Frage zu stellen und anders machen zu wollen ist auch noch okay.



Ich finde deine Bemühungen per se garnicht falsch. Eine Legalisierung der bestehenden Trails und durch den Verein eine oder mehrere Ansprechpersonen für den Forst zu schaffen finde ich auch grundlegend nicht verkehrt. Für mich persönlich ist das riesen Haar in der Suppe, dass der Verein über den Vertrag geregelt in der Verantwortung für Rückbauten von illegalen Trails steht. Von solch einer Regelung zwischen MTBern und dem Forst habe ich noch nie etwas gehört und halte es für äußerst bedenklich. Wenn das eine Forderung seitens des Forsts gewesen ist, hätte man an dieser Stelle die Verhandlungen für gescheitert erklären müssen. Mit dieser Klausel schafft man es nicht die Masse der MTBer abzuholen und es wird zwangsläufig zu Konflikten kommen.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Drohkulisse! Ob alles zerstört wird oder kontrolliert und abkassiert, kann ich nicht vorhersagen. Es wird sich definitiv etwas ändern an dem Wohlwollen des Försters, bzw. Bezirksamts.


Es wird sich dann definitiv etwas an dem Wohlwollen der Biker dem Förster gegenüber ändern!


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> PS: Ich wollte morgen um die Mittagszeit in den HaBes eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja gleich ein Ortstermin organisieren.



Grundsätzlich super! Aber an diesem WE leider nur Sonntag ...


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

Sonntag wird bei mir aller Voraussicht nach leider nichts. Nächstes Wochenende dann auch leider nicht. 

Hat denn hier sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (7. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich habe Interesse! Ich muss aber verletzungsbedingt bis Ende des Jahres pausieren.


----------



## juju752 (7. Dezember 2018)

Was soll denn bei einem gemeinsamen Ortstermin passieren? Und was willst du uns da zeigen?


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Was soll denn bei einem gemeinsamen Ortstermin passieren? Und was willst du uns da zeigen?



An welchen Trails und dann an welcher Stelle gebaut / optimiert werden soll. Und dann der Trail der verlängert wird.


----------



## DanielSuetel (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich finde die Diskussion die wir hier haben wichtig und richtig.

Spezies8472 Bestreben und Einsatz halte ich für sehr gut und unter den gegebenen Umständen für einen Anfang.
Es ist immer sehr schwer es allen Recht zu machen und alle Wünsche zu erfüllen.

Trotzdem, mein Vorschlag wäre das man als Biker zusammenhält und vielleicht wenn möglich einen Weg findet sich außerhalb des Forums auszutauschen.
Ich glaube das es dann hoch her gehen wird, aber wenn es fair bleibt bin ich überzeugt das man sich am Ende auf einen gemeinsamen Weg einigen kann. 
Wir brauchen Geschlossenheit um wahrgenommen zu werden. 

Persönlich schätze ich die Situation so ein das hier mit dem Vertrag die Basis für die Zukunft gelegt werden soll. Die Zukunft sehe ich als ständige Debatte mit den offiziellen Stellen über für und wider von Rechten, Pflichten und Bedürfnissen aller Interessengruppen. 
Ich bin auch überzeugt das wir an der einen Stelle verlieren werden, geben müssen. An anderer Stelle werden wir aber gewinnen. 

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal im Deister gewesen und was ich dort gesehen habe stell ich mir auch für die Habes vor. Mein Eindruck war das es dort genug Spielwiese für alle Biker und es ein respektvolles Miteinander gibt. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

Mich würde darüber hinaus auch interessieren, welche Trails gesperrt werden sollen und wo zurückgebaut werden soll - also nach dem bekannten Willen von Förster und Bezirksamt.


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

Genauso wie Du, Daniel, sehe ich das auch.


----------



## kosh_hh (7. Dezember 2018)

Die Diskussion ist hier müßig. Der Förster hat seinen Lakaien gefunden. Der freut sich das er den Blockwart spielen darf und zeigt sich ansonsten beratungsresistent. Die ständige Wiederholung seiner schwachen Argumente machen die auch nicht überzeugender. 

Vermutlich sind wir in den Habes die einzigen, bei denen jetzt Trails durch andere Biker zerstört werden.

Letzte Frage: Wurden denn schon Trails von den Hilfssheriffs zurückgebaut?


----------



## DanielSuetel (7. Dezember 2018)

@kosh_hh wenn ich mich positionieren muss dann wähle ich die Rolle als Hilfssheriff weil ich der Überzeugung bin das am Ende dabei mehr Trails und bessere Bedingungen für alle Biker in den Habes herauskommen. 

Ich persönlich war noch nicht aktiv als Hilfssheriff unterwegs.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Dezember 2018)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist hier müßig. Der Förster hat seinen Lakaien gefunden. Der freut sich das er den Blockwart spielen darf und zeigt sich ansonsten beratungsresistent. Die ständige Wiederholung seiner schwachen Argumente machen die auch nicht überzeugender.
> 
> Vermutlich sind wir in den Habes die einzigen, bei denen jetzt Trails durch andere Biker zerstört werden.
> 
> Letzte Frage: Wurden denn schon Trails von den Hilfssheriffs zurückgebaut?



Schwache Argumente? Immer noch besser als keine zu haben und unsachlich zu werden.


----------



## T_N_T (7. Dezember 2018)

Es ist doch total müßig sich hier gegenseitig irgendwelche Namen zu geben und Charaktereigenschaften zuzuschreiben. Was soll das denn bringen?

Selbst wenn die Gegenredner hier ganz oder teilweise Recht haben sollten, so disqualifiziert man sich mit Polemik im Stile von "Lakei", "Hilfsheriffs" etc. doch selbst bzw. diskreditiert sein möglicherweise sogar berechtigtes Anliegen. Niemand hört auf einen, der einen beschimpft, und durch Kraftausdrücke werden die Argumente nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votemaniac (7. Dezember 2018)

Schön, wie lebendig diese Diskussion ist.

Buddeln war und ist illegal, Befahren der Wege abseits der Waldautobahnen eigentlich ebenso. Abseits angelegte Trails wurden auch schon früher mit Holzaufhäufungen versperrt. Manchmal habe ich die Konfrontation mit Spass gesucht, die von mir weggeräumten und in der Folge größer werdenden Holzansammlungen weit zur Seite zu befördern, mit dem Erfolg, dass die Manpower oder eher Machinepower auf der anderen Seite letztendlich die
Siegerseite repräsentiert hat. 

Könnte man denken !

Die Wahrheit liegt doch darin, dass das Gebiet ziemlich weitläufig ist und nicht zu jeder Zeit von den Behördenmitarbeitern geschützt werden kann.

Ich fahre seit über 25 Jahren hier in Harburg und Rosengarten und das mit stetig wachsender Begeisterung und ich freue
mich immer, wenn ich neue Strecken entdecke und bewundere die Erbauer dieser Strecken, weil sie eine Menge
Zeit und Energie in diese Projekte gesteckt haben, immer unter der Massgabe, dass dies ja jederzeit zerstört werden kann,
weil eben illegal.

Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten, dass mir solche Vorgehensweisen fremd wären,
aber ich würde meine Bemühungen eher bescheiden dagegen ausnehmen.

Fakt ist meines Erachtens, und ich denke, mehr als ein Vierteljahrhundert kann mir da schon einen guten Überblick verschaffen,
dass solche Aktivitäten weiter gehen werden. Wenn ich durch das Revier fahre, sehe ich eigentlich nur Trails im Rohbau, unfertig,
darauf wartend, dass sich hier etwas ausbildet.

Nicht falsch verstehen, dass soll keine Aufforderung sein. Das ist rein mein Fantasie.
Ich blicke nach rechts und links, etwas zurück und sehe Landschaftsformen, 
an deren Hängen sich prima Trails vorstellen lassen könnten.

Und ich denke, dass ich damit nicht alleine stehe.

Und dies muss allen Beteiligten klar sein. Reglementierungen oder die bestehenden Gesetze werden hier nichts ausrichten können,
weil diese Gesetzeslage schon seit den Anfängen des Bikens hier im Revier besteht und letztendlich zu dem Zustand geführt hat,
den wir ( und ich hoffe, dass ich hier vielleicht eine gesichtslose, aber dafür im Geiste konsistente Gruppe anspreche ) alle kennen.

Vor mehreren Wochen traf ich 3 Jäger in der Nähe des Heidefriedhofs und fragte sie, wie eigentlich die Besitzeslage in der Umgegend beschaffen sei.
Sie erklärten mir in freundlichem Ton, dass das meiste Privatbesitz sei. Ich fragte weiter, wie sie sich dazu stellen würden, wenn man eine Holzkonstruktion
so aufstellen würde, dass sie als Sprungschanze genutzt werden könne, wenn sie nicht gerade den Weg versperren würde.

Die Antwort war: „Ich sage es mal so. Leben und leben lassen. Kommen sie uns nicht in die Quere, müssen wir dies auch nicht tun !

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, zu wieviel Prozent dies Lippenbekenntnisse waren, aber wir waren zu zweit, die zu dritt.
Wenn hier verhärtete Fronten ausgeprägt gewesen wären, dann wäre diese Unterhaltung anders ausgegangen.
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass Nachtfahrten dabei nicht wirklich in deren Interesse sind.

Im Lauf meiner gesamten MTB-Fahrzeit sind mir mit diesem Mal genau 3 Begegnungen mit Behördenmitarbeitern präsent,
die alle mit einem gewissen Mass an Freundlichkeit und gegenseitiger Akzeptanz, ohne weitere Zwischenfälle auseinander
gegangen sind. Die Begegnungen mit Fussgängern halten ich und meine Kollegen auch eher in einer freundlichen Form,
mit Dank, wenn zur Seite gegangen wird, mit Respekt, wenn dies nicht möglich oder sogar gewollt ist.
Einen Gruß gibt es immer mit auf den Weg.

Ich hatte gedacht, das Vertragswerk würde hier zu mehr Aufeinander zugehen führen, stattdessen werden Maßnahmen ergriffen,
die allein die Seele des Försters befriedigen und zu großem Unmut auf Seiten der Biker führen, wie ich an der regen Fortführung dieser
Diskussion feststellen kann.

Das hat so nicht funktioniert und es wird auch weiterhin nicht funktionieren.
Es wird nur mit Zugeständnissen massgeblich auf Behördenseite funktionieren.

Es ist wie in der Politik: Man sollte die Bedürfnisse seiner Bürger ernst nehmen,
sonst kommt es vielleicht zu Entwicklungen, die man so eigentlich nicht wollte.

Ride on, stay safe


----------



## DanielSuetel (7. Dezember 2018)

@votemaniac Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man aus den Beiträgen aus dem Forum eine Mehrheit oder Minderheit ableiten kann. 
Die Debatte ist emotional. 

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Vertrag noch nicht geschlossen, also sind die aktuellen Vorgänge sicher in Vorbereitung auf diesen oder eben die Positionierung der Interessengruppen, an einer Stelle wird zugemacht (Forst) an anderer Stelle aufgemacht (Trailbuilding) . 
Ist für mich eigentlich eine logische Entwicklung. 

Als Ziel wäre doch ein Konsens erstrebenswert ? Dafür wird es aber noch Zeit brauchen und wahrscheinlich auch Konflikte. 

ich bleibe optimistisch.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> @SHIVER: Wenn hier einer ein Spalter ist, dann wohl am ehesten Du selbst mit Deinen Stammtischparolen. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann bist Du überhaupt nicht (mehr) in den HaBes unterwegs. Also dann spar Dir und vor allem uns Dein destruktives Geseier..




Wer bist du denn?
Heul doch....ich kann auch nichts dafür das du keine Eier und Meinung hast.

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Ich bin in den HaBes schon gefahren,da hast du warscheinlich noch in die Windel gepupst.


----------



## votemaniac (7. Dezember 2018)

@DanielSuetel  Mein Optimismus nährt sich aus der Zeit. Meine Hoffnung ist oder war, dass der Vertrag vorteilhaft für die Bikergemeinde sein würde, da sie als ernstzunehmende Gruppe angesehen wird. Aber momentan würde ich sagen: Advantage Forstbüro


----------



## DanielSuetel (7. Dezember 2018)

@votemaniac aber noch nicht Spiel, Satz und Sieg 
Und ich glaube am Ende gibt man sich sportmännisch die Hand und trifft sich dann im nächsten Turnier wieder.


----------



## votemaniac (7. Dezember 2018)

@DanielSuetel  Gut gesprochen ! So sehe ich das auch. Obwohl es immer weh tut, eine guten Trail zurückgebaut zu sehen, mit unnötigen Zielfällungen gesunder Bäume. Aber hey, ist ja der Förster. Der darf das !!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Es ist doch total müßig sich hier gegenseitig irgendwelche Namen zu geben und Charaktereigenschaften zuzuschreiben. Was soll das denn bringen?
> 
> Selbst wenn die Gegenredner hier ganz oder teilweise Recht haben sollten, so disqualifiziert man sich mit Polemik im Stile von "Lakei", "Hilfsheriffs" etc. doch selbst bzw. diskreditiert sein möglicherweise sogar berechtigtes Anliegen. Niemand hört auf einen, der einen beschimpft, und durch Kraftausdrücke werden die Argumente nicht besser.



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## JoniMcFlup (7. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Schwache Argumente? Immer noch besser als keine zu haben und unsachlich zu werden.



Witzig, bist Du nicht der der sich in Diskussionen anderer mit likes von Kommentaren wie „halt die fresse“ eingemischt hat?

Also ich versuche es mal ganz sachlich runter zu brechen

1. Aus dem nichts zieht jemand los und sucht den Kontakt mit dem Förster

2. NIEMAND hat dieser Person (hat sie selber zugegeben) den Auftrag gegeben geschweige denn darum gebeten

3. diese Person verhandelt für einen Verein der wieviele Mitglieder in Hamburg bzw den Harburger Bergen hat? 1? (Ich möchte den Verein auf keinen Fall schlecht machen, man sollte sich jedoch fragen ob der Verein dass selber wirklich möchte und dort bzw im Trailbau und Enduro richtig aufgehoben ist. Gefährliches Halbwissen meinerseits aber sind die Pirates nicht eher xc lastig?)

4. Nun wird ein Vertrag ausgehandelt der besagt das biker anderen bikern das Leben schwer machen sollen (in Form von Rückbauten) Es gibt bisher ausschließlich Probleme in diesem Vertrag

5. der Förster denkt nun das der eine Initiator für den gro der biker spricht, was faktisch einfach nicht richtig ist.
Mal einen Schritt weiter gedacht.
Ohne diese Initiative dieser einen Person wären diverse Institutionen noch gar nicht mit im Boot und noch weiter gedacht: was ist denn nun wenn diese Institutionen merken dass dieser Vertrag rein gar nichts bringt?....
Die schlafenden Hunde wären nun schonmal geweckt, CLEVER!
Können Sie sogar sagen „wir haben es ja sogar mit einem mtb Verein versucht“
Aber malen wir mal noch nicht zu schwarz...

Und ja Du hast Recht und das sehe ich genauso, ein MTB Verein in Hamburg wäre klasse aber tu uns doch allen den Gefallen und mach da nichts nur weil Du als großer Zampano dastehen möchtest. Anders gesagt, gesteh Dir doch selber ein das es so nicht geht.
Die Grundidee finde ich klasse, da hört’s dann aber momentan auch schon auf.
Sag dem Förster Du hast Dich da verrannt und du müsstest erstmal mit Bikern sprechen was für die Sinnvoll ist bevor da irgendetwas unterschrieben wird nur um etwas zu unterschreiben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin
Wie der Vertrag sich nennt spielt juristisch keine Rolle. Gestattung, Pacht oder Mietvertrag ist eigentlich das Gleiche. Für die Bebauung des Trails macht das keinen Unterschied.
Bei unserem ersten runden Tisch war es so ähnlich wie bei euch. Wir sollten 2 Trails bekommen und dort sollte es noch nicht mal erlaubt sein ein paar Sprünge zu bauen. Das wurde von uns sofort abgelehnt, da es keinen Sinn macht einen Verein zu gründen, einen Vertrag zu machen, und sich jede Menge Arbeit ans Bein zu binden für Etwas, das man sowieso darf. Laut Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz darf man nämlich auf Wegen aller Art Fahrrad fahren. Obwohl einige Leute anderer Meinung sind. Deswegen kamen für uns nur attraktive Strecken in Frage, die jeder Art Biker Spaß machen. Darin konnte man sich relativ schnell einigen.
Allerdings mussten wir auch die Naturschutzbehörde, NABU, BUND usw. ins Boot holen. Die konnten wir aber auch überzeugen.
Dann ging es daran, was und wie gebaut wurde. Wir dürfen nur Material aus dem Wald benutzen und maximal 1,5m hoch bauen. Bis zu dieser Höhe braucht es keine Baugenehmigung.
Wir begegnen den Landesforsten auch als gleichwertiger Partner und nicht als Bittsteller. Für beide Seiten springt etwas Positives heraus und deswegen funktioniert es. Hat nur eine Seite was davon, läuft es nicht.
Im Deister gibt es übrigens nur offizielle und nicht offizielle Trails. Ich würde die Worte legal und illegal nicht verwenden. So wie es keine illegalen Menschen gibt, kann es auch keine illegalen Wege geben. Benutzt man dieses Wort ständig, funktioniert es wie eine Gehirnwäsche, und man glaubt irgendwann selber man tut etwas Verbotenes, wenn man einen Singletrail fährt der nicht offiziell ist.
Im Übrigen warne ich davor, Biker die unentgeltlich in ihrer Freizeit Trails bauen und damit die Grundlage schaffen für den Spaß den ALLE haben, als Kriminelle zu bezeichnen. Das schafft Unmut und spaltet die Gemeinde. Garnicht gut um eine Verhandlungsbasis zu haben. Im Deister sind die Trailbauer ganz nach kanadischem Vorbild die Helden von heute. Und ich kennen von den Hunderten Bikern hier Keinen, der auch nur einen Meter Trail zurück bauen würde, außerhalb des kleinen Pachtgebietes. Die würden sich eher selbst die Hand abhacken.
Ich will auch garnicht Alles schlecht reden, was du vorhast. Aber ein Alleingang wird wahrscheinlich auch deine Nerven aufreiben. Ich kann dir sagen, es ist eine Menge Arbeit. 
Also, such dir ein paar kompetente Leute, die sich ein wenig ausdrücken können und die Gabe haben ruhig und sachlich zu bleiben. Begegnet dann dem Förster auf Augenhöhe und stellt ruhig ein paar Forderungen. Er will ja auch was von euch und nicht nur ihr von ihm. Und findet dann einen Kompromiß für Alle.
Falls er nicht mitspielen möchte, einfach weitermachen wie die letzten Jahre.
Viel Glück und Grüße in den Norden
Falls Fragen sind können die Deisterfreun.de wahrscheinlich auch gerne mal helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Witzig, bist Du nicht der der sich in Diskussionen anderer mit likes von Kommentaren wie „halt die fresse“ eingemischt hat?
> ...




Von mir wirst du alles hören in Diskussionen, aber niemals“Halt die Fresse!“ Das ist nicht meine Art und habe ich selbst im persönlichen Austausch noch nie gemacht. Geschweige denn, dass ich so etwas like, selbst wenn derjenige noch so brilliant argumentiert hat in seinem Post.

Aus dem Nichts bin ich nicht losgezogen. Es hatte einen Vorfall gegeben auf einem Trail, und das war im August 2015 der Anlass. Das habe ich oft genug betont.

Ich verhandel zwar im Namen des Vereins aber nicht für den Verein.. Es gibt austeichend Trail- und Endurofahrer im Verein in Hamburg, übrigens auch in Harburg. Auch wenn es schon ein wenig her ist, so hat es den 90er Jahren ein sehr erfolgreiches DH-Team zwischen Nicolai und Pirate gegeben.

Was für Institutionen meinst du denn? Weder DIMB noch DAV,  noch andere Vereine haben in irgendeiner Weise Interesse gezeigt. Mit den Deisterfreunden(Rüdiger Dinse} habe ich Kontakt gehabt und mir Input geholt, vor allem Tips zur Vertragsgestaltung.

 Als Zampano sehe ich mich dabei nicht. Sicherlich spreche ich nicht für alle, aber gefühlt mehr als 50%.. Beim Sprechen mit den Bikern habe ich dich noch nie gesehen ... an der Kärntner Hütte sind wir uns auch ab un an über den Weg gelaufen ... im FB-Messenger hatten wir auch mal geschrieben ...

Ich persönlich finde es schade und unfair, wie einiges diskutiert wurde. Es hat endlich was getan seit langer Zeit, das poste ich (also Sprechen, bzw. Mitteilen) und dann z.T beleidigende Kommentare. Das ist aber offenbar mittlerweile normal in Foren ...
Wie dem auch sei. Gegenwind zu kriegen ist nicht schön, aber dient evtl. der Sache. Was mich hier ärgert sind 2 Dinge:
1. kaum jemand hat sich in den letzten 3 Jahren bei mir gemeldet, persönlich gesprochen oder seine Mitarbeit angeboten. Oder hat den ernsthaften Willen gezeigt, sich mal mit dem Förster zu treffen.
2. Rückbauten wird es so oder so geben, entweder durch den Förster oder den Verein. Aber meine Grundfrage hierzu wird immer irgendwie ausgeblendet. Bevor etwas zurückgebaut wird, muss etwas gebaut werden. Aber: hätte das gebaut werden dürfen?
Und das ärgert mich! Es gibt Biker, die der Meinung sind, im Wald tun und lassen zu können was sie wollen. Vergleiche mit dem Deister, Neuseeland, Whistler, bringen uns nur wenig. Wir sind in Harburg mit einem komplexen gesetzlichen Regelwerk unterwegs und haben andere Grundvoraussetzungen. Und das darf nicht ignoriert werden.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

@Evel Knievel 
Danke für deinen sehr guten und informativen Post.
Die Vertragsart ist nicht ganz unwichtig. Denn bei einem Pachtvertrag hat der Pachtinhaber Rechte, die er wahrnehmen darf, also in begrenztem Umfang hoheitlich tätig werden darf. Kosten für die Pacht sind ggf. auch damit verbunden.

Einen solchen Vertrag wird es in Harburg niemals geben, das haben Förster und Bezirksamt ausreichend betont. Die Grundidee in Harburg ist es, den Bikern die Trailpflege zu überlassen. Denn durch die hohe Frequentierung und einer immer intensiveren Wintersaison sind einige Trails im Frühjahr in einem schlimmen Zustand. Und für genau diese Reparaturen sollen die Biker in die Pflicht genommen werden. Deshalb wird der Vertrag das bestehende (geduldete) Trailnetz, aber gesetzlich verbotene Trailnetz, endgültig legalisieren (sorry, aber das ist m.E. die beste Bezeichnung).
Der Rückbau ist ein gesondertes Thema. Denn jegliche Bautätigkeit verbietet sich durch die Gesetzeslage. Daher stellt sich  nicht die Frage, ob der Verein oder der Förster zurückbaut. Es stellt sich die Frage: wer hat den Bikern das Recht gegeben zu bauen? Es ist per Gesetz verboten.
Der gemäßigte Trailbau im Vertrag ist aus meiner Sicht hierbei der Kompromiss. Diese Formulierung mag für anspruchsvolle Fahrer schwer zu fassen sein oder langweilig klingen. Aber genehmigte Bautätigkeiten wie im Deister wird es niemals geben in den HaBe‘ s, da müssen wir realistisch sein.

Das hat nicht nur mit der Vertragsgestaltung zu tun. Ein Gestattungsvertrag erlaubt nun mal nicht so viel Spielraum. Das Harburger Revier ist deutlich kompakter und nicht so weitläufig wie der Deister. Auch sind Geländebegenheiten, wie Oberflächenform, Bodenbeschaffenheit, ... ganz anders. Ein grosses Problem ist die starke Frequentierung durch andere Nutzer, bzw. Nutzergruppen, wie z.B.  Läufer, Reiter, Wanderer, Familien, Hundehalter, Reiter, Pilzsammler, ...
Daher liegt dem Förster auch so sehr an der Erhaltung des Trailnetzes: die Biker sollen von den Wald- und Forstwegen runter, um das Wegenetz zu entlasten.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Das sind beachtliche Zweifel, die hier angeführt werden, und mit der Zerstörung der Trailbauten am „Feuerlöscher“ wurde auch gleich mal ein Zeichen gesetzt.
> 
> Dementsprechend steht die Frage im Raum, was ist denn konkret geplant, um Trails auszubauen, neu anzulegen etc.? Welche Bereitschaft besteht hier auf Seiten der Vertragsgegenseite? Wie sehen konkret die Rahmenbedingungen aus?



Sorry, habe ich irgendwie überlesen.

Es hat Gespräche und Besichtigungen mit dem Förster gegeben. Es gibt derzeit 4-5 Stellen an stark frequentieren Trals, bei denen im Rahmen von Reparaturarbeiten der Trail optimiert werden soll, unter Ausnutzung der Geländeform und möglichster Beibehaltung des Untergrundes. Das Schaffen von Schotterpisten wie Bikepark ist m.E. ohnehin nicht unser Ansinnen. Ein bereits vorhandener Trail soll um ca. 200 m verlöngert werden.
Zudem ist ein seit längerer Zeit gesperrter Trail „ausgesucht“ worden, der wieder freigegeben werden soll. Und dann sicherlich auch noch einmal optimiert / repariert werden muss.

Der Feuerlöschertrail ist (leider) weg. Einen Ersatz gibt es natürlich nicht, weil nicht hätte angelegt werden dürfen.
Neue Trails wären wünschenswert, sind aber derzeit nicht im Gespräch. Vor allem aus Platzgründen. Dem Wildbestand werden immer mehr Rückzugsräume genommen oder zerschnitten.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Daher liegt dem Förster auch so sehr an der Erhaltung des Trailnetzes. Bullshit
Er macht seit 4 Jahren genau das Gegenteil. Denk doch mal nach..

Oder bist du in anderen Harburger Bergen unterwegs ?


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Daher liegt dem Förster auch so sehr an der Erhaltung des Trailnetzes. Bullshit
> Er macht seit 4 Jahren genau das Gegenteil. Denk doch mal nach..
> 
> Oder bist du in anderen Harburger Bergen unterwegs ?



Das musst du mir näher erklären. Es wurden im Sptember 2015 Trails gesperrt. Und jetzt aktuell hat Rückbau stattgefunden. Dafür hat er seine Gründe. Und sonst?
Fakt ist leider: es gibt für uns Biker keine Handhabe für einen Anspruch auf Trails, geschweige denn, selbst welche anzulegen.


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Aus dem Nichts bin ich nicht losgezogen. Es hatte einen Vorfall gegeben auf einem Trail, und das war im August 2015 der Anlass. Das habe ich oft genug betont.



Welcher konkrete Vorfall war das denn?



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Als Zampano sehe ich mich dabei nicht.



Ach ne? Warum handelst du dann so?



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Sicherlich spreche ich nicht für alle, aber gefühlt mehr als 50%..



Ach tatsächlich? Kannst du das belegen? GEFÜHLT ist ja immer so eine Sache.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Es hat endlich was getan seit langer Zeit



Ja in der Tat. Es sind tolle, sogar teilweise technisch anspruchsvollere Trails entstanden (meinen Dank an die Trailfeen, die für einige anscheinend die Gefährdung der nationalen Sicherheit bedeuten). Die Habes haben in den vergangenen Jahren enorm dazu gewonnen. Das einzige was ich aus dieser Diskussion mitnehme ist, das du mithelfen wirst das zu zerstören. Und was soll in dem Zusammenhang das Gerede von Legal oder Illegal? Bist du hier die Polizei bzw. der Förster der für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen hat? Stichwort: Zampano. Niemand hat dich gebeten und du handelst in höchstem Grad anmaßend.



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> 2. Rückbauten wird es so oder so geben, entweder durch den Förster oder den Verein.


Ja, Rückbauten wird es sicher immer mal wieder geben. Es reicht doch wenn dies vom Förster ausgeht und nicht von Bikern, die sich zum Lakaien des Forstamtes machen.

Ansonsten zeig doch mal die Planung. Welche Trails sollen wir denn offiziell bekommen im Gegenzug zu den zerstörten? Ein offizieller Trail darf ja ruhig veröffentlicht werden (Ladies Only und Ü30 im Deister sind auch auf vielen Trailkarten zu finden). Eventuell sagen wir dann ja alle: "Hey das ist doch ein guter Deal" und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden. Stattdessen spielst du hier den Geheimniskrämer (Stichwort Zampano) so nach dem Motto "Trust me, alles wird gut". Ne danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Da muss man nichts erklären? Fakt ist, dass seit 2015 Trails gesperrt werden und du schreibst, dass der Förster am Erhalt interessiert ist. Was schreibst du denn da ?


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts erklären? Fakt ist, dass seit 2015 Trails gesperrt werden und du schreibst, dass der Förster am Erhalt interessiert ist. Was schreibst du denn da ?



Im September 2015 hat der Förster 4 Trails gesperrt. Ich spreche nicht von „seit 2015“.
1 Trail ist ein sog. Trockengrasbiotop und war zu der Zeit stark erodiert.
2 Trails gingen durch eine Parzelle Naturwald, der sich selbst überlassen wird, ohne Forstwirtschaft.
1 führte durch Junggehölz, mit z.T. Wildrückzugsgebiet. Am Trailausgang ist zudem ein Hochsitz.
Die Trails wurden gesperrt durch Zielgällungen oder Hindernisse, Erdwälle, ... die nur durch schweres Gerät zu entfernen sind.
Eine Sperrung gilt dann für alle Waldbesucher wie Läufer, Pilzsammler, Reiter, Wanderer, ...


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Und schon wieder. Der erste Trail führte am trockengrasbiotop vorbei und ging rechts direkt wieder in den Wald. Durch das trockengrasbiotyp ist keiner mehr gefahren.

Durch die 4 Trailsperrungen und durch das nicht zulassen neuer Trails wurden also 4 Trails gesperrt. Was hast du dafür ausgehandelt ?


----------



## juju752 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> 2. Rückbauten wird es so oder so geben, entweder durch den Förster oder den Verein. Aber meine Grundfrage hierzu wird immer irgendwie ausgeblendet. Bevor etwas zurückgebaut wird, muss etwas gebaut werden. Aber: hätte das gebaut werden dürfen?


Was glaubst du denn wie 90% der Trails in den Harburger Bergen entstanden sind? Wenn die nicht irgendwann vor etlichen Jahren mal angelegt worden wären, dann könnten wir schön auf der Forstautobahn rum gurken.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Also was wurde von dir für mich ausgehandelt? Du vertrittst mich ja


----------



## T_N_T (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

diese Angelegenheit hat sehr viele Facetten. Mir scheinen die nachfolgenden Punkte wichtig zu sein:

1. Die Sache mit dem Vertragsschluss hat keine Eile. Wenn die Behörde Jahre benötigt, um einen Entwurf zu produzieren, dann ist das ein Gradmesser für die Priorität und den zeitlichen Druck.

2. Es gibt relativ viele Biker, die regelmäßig die HaBes frequentieren, aber es ist ein zerstreuter Haufen und es gibt auch sehr unterschiedliche Interessen (manche fahren nur Forstautobahnen, viele die bekannten Trampelpfade und über die Jahre entstandenen/(aus)gebauten Strecken, manche wollen auch gerne Drops und Sprünge vorfinden). Zurzeit gibt es keinen Vertreter dieser Biker, der für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann eine Vielzahl der Biker zu vertreten. Das ist natürlich ein Problem, denn das schwächt ganz enorm die Verhandlungsposition gegenüber Forst und Bezirk. Alle MTBer sollten ein Interesse daran haben, dass sich das ändert.

Ich habe diesbezüglich keinen Masterplan, allenfalls ein paar Ideen, wie man das ändern könnte. Allerdings wird das Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und jetzt ist die denkbar schlechteste Jahreszeit, um in den HaBes Biker anzusprechen.

Lass uns doch die hier mitunter sehr "emotionale" Anteilnahme als Startschuss/Anlass dafür nehmen, zu Beginn der nächsten "Saison" daran etwas zu ändern.

3. Die ersten beiden Punkte scheinen mir die wichtigsten zu sein. Man wird nämlich erst sehen müssen, ob man eine Interessengemeinschaft mit einer gewissen Größe zusammenbekommt. Erst dann kann man entscheiden, ob und was man dann gemeinsam versuchen kann/will.

4. Spontan im Hinblick auf einige sonstigen Äußerungen geht mir noch folgendes durch den Kopf:

(1) Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Speziess8472 Bemühungen irgendwelche "schlafenden Hunde" auf Seiten des Bezirks oder des Forsts geweckt haben? Die werden eigeninitiativ oder wegen Beschwerden aktiv.

(2) Die Darstellung, dass es im Gebiet so eng/hochfrequentiert wäre und das Wegenetz entlastet werden müsste, deckt sich absolut nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen - und ich rede nicht von Nightrides.

(3) Dass sich Biker an der Zerstörung von gebauten Trails beteiligen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Welcher konkrete Vorfall war das denn?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich selber war nicht dabei, aber es hat zu 99,9% so zugetragen:
Im August 2015 hat es auf einem Trail mit einer Gruppe einen fast Zusammenstoß mit einem Jäger gegeben. (Zu dem Zeitpunkt vermuteten die Biker den Förster). Es gab anfänglich ein sehr heftiges Wortgefecht, was sich aber nach ca. 30 min in eine angeregte Diskussion entwickelte. Man trennte sich dann. Der Schlußsatz dieses Jägers lautete ungefähr „Es wird sich sowieso bald was ändern. Das habe wir beim Regionalpark Rosengarten besprochen. Ihr werdet ja schon sehen“.
Diese 8 Biker kenne ich und ca. 2 Wochen danach haben 3 davon dies so nenbenbei erwähnt.
Da ich dies alarmierend fand, habe ich den Förster in Hausbruch angerufen. In diesem ca. 2 h dauernden Telefonat schilderte der Förster, Gido Hollmichel, mir seine Sorgen und Nöte. Der Vorfall war ihm übrigens auch bekannt. Eine Hauptaussage war das Ärgernis über die Biker und dass im Vorstand des Regionalpark Rosengarten das sehr intensiv besprochen wurde und jetzt sich dringendst was ändern muss.
Die andere Hauptaussage war die Kommunikation. Der Regionalpark Rosengarten, die Forstbehörden und das Bezirksamt haben keine Kommunikationsmöglichkeit mit den Bikern gehabt. Die Biker sind selbstborganisiert, in Social Media und Facebook unterwegs, aber für die Behörden eine nicht zu fassende, „amorphe, gesichtslose“ Masse. Kurzum: es gibt keine Lobby. Und darin sehe ich ein Riesenproblem, die Organisation der Biker.
Kurz danach gab es 2 Informationsveranstaltungen in der Kärntner Hütte. Und dann ging es weiter ...

Die Planung für neue Trails ist noch nicht endgültig bestätigt, werde ich hier aber auch nach Vertragsunterschrift nicht öffentlich machen. Ich bin jederzeit bereit, dies mit jedem der das wünscht abzugehen.

Was den Ersatz zerstörter Trails anbetrifft: steht uns hier Ersatz zu? Nein!
Das mögen Einige als Sprachrohr, Erfüllungsgehilfe, Lakai, ... der Forstbehörden auslegen. Letzlich ändert es aber nichts an der Botschaft. Es gibt kein Recht, Trails zu fordern oder gar Ersatz zu verlangen, für die jüngst zurückgebauten.

Zampano hin oder her. Lasst uns treffen und wir sprechen alles durch. Bisher gehe ich allein, niemand außer meinem Verein an der Seite. Bei der DIMB habe ich es mehrfach versucht, der DAV hat vermutlich kein Interesse mitzumachen. Ich spreche nicht von einem Ja oder Nein oder einer Diskussion. Es gab überhaupt keine Rückmeldung!
Und zur Gründung eines eigenen Vereins, hier seit Anfang an erwähnt, ist es nie gekommen. Ist das Anmaßung oder eher allein gelassen?


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Aber es hat sich doch nichts geändert?
Ich war auch auf den ersten Besprechungen in der Kärntner Hütte. Der Förster, die Jäger, keiner kann von denen etwas machen. Und keiner hat etwas gemacht. Wir fahren noch immer auf Trails durch den Wald.

Deine Angst vor einer Sperrung unseres Trailnetzes ist unbegründet.

Und was soll er machen ? Einen Zaun um die Harburger Berge ziehen ? Sorry aber das wird einfach nicht passieren.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Und noch viel besser. Du und dein Verein machen sich durch Bevormundung und Rückbau auch noch unbeliebt. 

Das ist das einzige was der Förster bis jetzt erreicht hat. Die Biker werden selber für den Rückbau sorgen. Oha ob das alles von deiner Seite so überblickt wird? Aktuell stöhnt ja bereits der Volker auf Facebook, weil er am kaiserstuhl als Forstmitarbeiter an einem Mittwoch den ganzen Tag lang Trails zugelegt und Bäume gefällt hat und einen Tag später alles wieder aufgeräumt war. Wird für mc Pirate e.V. sicher eine super Aufgabe, die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Also was wurde von dir für mich ausgehandelt? Du vertrittst mich ja



Zunächst ist es ein Vertrag zwischen Verein und Bezirksamt. Sämtliche Pflichten daraus sind zunächst Pflichten des Vereins. So wird es 1 x p.a. Trailbegehungen geben. Daraus resultierende Maßnahmen, wie Reparaturen, Rückbauten, ... sind Aufgaben, die der Verein zu organisieren hat.
D.h. es wird einen Aufruf geben dafür, hier oder in der FB-Gruppe. Wer will kann mitmachen, auf Basis der Freiwilligkeit, unabhängig von der Vereinszugehörigkeit.
Ein Kommunikationskonzept gibt es. D.h. Der Verein hat sicherzustellen, daß grundlegende Punkte des Vertrags  kommuniziert werden. Dies sind z.B. Verbot eigenmächtiger Buddelaktivitäten, Nacht-Fahrverbot, keine EBikes auf den Trails, Beschilderungskonzept (was sich am jetzigen orientiert), Kennzeichnen von Gefahrstellen oder Kickern, ... möglichst viele Biker erreichen. Eine Trailiquette ist erarbeitet, die sich inhaltlich an denen der DIMB und des DAV orientiert.
Diese Dinge werden zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht, u.a. direkt an der Kärntner Hütte.
Alle derzeit bestehenden Trails (in Haake, Emme und Eißendorfer Forst), abzüglich Feuerlöscher und Kaiserstuhl, werden legalisiert. Darunter sind auch der sog. Leitprankentrail, der Trail im Bereich Düstere Kulen zur Diebeskuhle, und aller Voraussicht nach der neue Trails von der Stadtscheide zur Diebeskuhle.
Meyers Park und der Privatwald im Bereich Kuhtrift sind nicht enthalten.

Den Vertrag als solches werde ich nicht veröffentlichen. Das haben die Deisterfreunde außerhalb des Vereins und der beteiligten Behörden auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Und noch viel besser. Du und dein Verein machen sich durch Bevormundung und Rückbau auch noch unbeliebt.
> 
> Das ist das einzige was der Förster bis jetzt erreicht hat. Die Biker werden selber für den Rückbau sorgen. Oha ob das alles von deiner Seite so überblickt wird? Aktuell stöhnt ja bereits der Volker auf Facebook, weil er am kaiserstuhl als Forstmitarbeiter an einem Mittwoch den ganzen Tag lang Trails zugelegt und Bäume gefällt hat und einen Tag später alles wieder aufgeräumt war. Wird für mc Pirate e.V. sicher eine super Aufgabe, die nächsten Jahre.



Aber das ist doch genau das Thema. Mit welcher Betechtigung wird dort gebaut? Und warum wird das wieder zurückgebaut? Es werden sich hier einfach Rechte herausgenommen.
Irgendwann kippt die Stimmung bei den Behörden.
Nur mal so: die Personaldecke bei den Behörden ist wie woanders auch, nicht üppig. Die haben auch keine Lust das zu machen und sich den Bikern zu widmen. Aber wenn sie einmal loslegen, dann richtig und dann sind sie hinterher. Der Förster ist nicht begeistert, dass der Rückbau nicht respektiert wird.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Nachtfahrverbot? Dein Ernst? Hast das schon der D.O.D Gruppe mitgeteilt? 

Gib mal ein paar Details! Wie soll das im Winter denn funktionieren ? Oder meinst du damit ab 23uhr nachtfahrverbot.


----------



## T_N_T (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> So wird es 1 x p.a. Trailbegehungen geben. Daraus resultierende Maßnahmen, wie Reparaturen, Rückbauten, ... sind Aufgaben, die der Verein zu organisieren hat.



Wer hat denn hier den Hut auf? Gilt ein Konsensprinzip oder müssen, wenn man sich nicht einig wird, die Maßnahmen umgesetzt werden, die Bezirk/Forst anmerken?


----------



## T_N_T (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Nachtfahrverbot? Dein Ernst? Hast das schon der D.O.D Gruppe mitgeteilt?
> 
> Gib mal ein paar Details! Wie soll das im Winter denn funktionieren ? Oder meinst du damit ab 23uhr nachtfahrverbot.



Gute Frage!


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Aber es hat sich doch nichts geändert?
> Ich war auch auf den ersten Besprechungen in der Kärntner Hütte. Der Förster, die Jäger, keiner kann von denen etwas machen. Und keiner hat etwas gemacht. Wir fahren noch immer auf Trails durch den Wald.
> 
> Deine Angst vor einer Sperrung unseres Trailnetzes ist unbegründet.
> ...



Dann hast du ja zumindest einen Eindruck vom Förster bekommen und kannst nachvollziehen, was ihn bewegt.
Es wurde bewusst nichts gemacht, weil der Förster die Trails wohlwollend duldet, bis zum Vertrag.
Der Rückbau des Feuerlöschertrails und am Kaiserstuhl waren für ihn zuviel des Guten.

Ob es irgendwann zu einem kompletten Rückbau oder umfangreichen Sperrungen kommt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich will es aber auch nicht ganz ausschließen. Die schauen sich das an, und irgendwann wird gehandelt. Die Aktion im Volkspark war so ein Beispiel.
Wenn sie uns Biker im Fokus haben, ist das gelaufen. Großflächiger Rückbau oder nicht, es wird dann auch Stimmung gegen uns  gemacht.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier den Hut auf? Gilt ein Konsensprinzip oder müssen, wenn man sich nicht einig wird, die Maßnahmen umgesetzt werden, die Bezirk/Forst anmerken?



Die Begehung wird zwischen Förster und Verein abgesprochen, und soll im Frühjahr stattfinden.
Da gilt der Konsens. Wenn der Verein nicht einverstanden ist, und es eskaliert, gibt es als letzte Konsequenz die Kündigung des Vertrags. Der Verein darf mit Monatsfrist raus aus dem Vertrag.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Gute Frage!


@Spacetime 

Diesen Passus wollte der Förster drin haben im Vertrag. Das ist ihm wichtig, vor allem für das Wild. Im Hamburgischen Landeswaldgesetz ist dies ohnehin drin.
Hier z.B. kann der Verein nur kommunizieren und appellieren an die Biker. Verstöße dagegen sind in letzter Instanz Sache der Behörden. Kontrollen durch den Verein wird es nicht geben. Das ist im Grunde auch nicht zu organisieren. Und die Feststellung von Personalien darf dem Verein nicht übertragen werden.
Also gilt hierfür die Freiwilligkeit und der Appell an die Vernunft, genauso wie bei den EBikes.


----------



## DonMartino (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Alle derzeit bestehenden Trails (in Haake, Emme und Eißendorfer Forst), abzüglich Feuerlöscher und Kaiserstuhl, werden legalisiert. Darunter sind auch der sog. Leitprankentrail, der Trail im Bereich Düstere Kulen zur Diebeskuhle, und aller Voraussicht nach der neue Trails von der Stadtscheide zur Diebeskuhle.



Endlich wirst Du mal konkret! Mal weitergefragt: Dürfen dann auf diesen "legailisierten" Trails Bauaktivitäten stattfinden? Könnte dann beispielsweise auf dem Trail Düstere Kuhlen–Diebeskuhle ein paar "gemäßigte" Kicker inklusive Chicken-Line und Anlieger (da, wo es passt) gebaut werden? Oder werden die genannten Traisl im jetzigen Zustand "konserviert"?


----------



## A_Gensman (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> @Spacetime
> 
> Diesen Passus wollte der Förster drin haben im Vertrag. Das ist ihm wichtig, vor allem für das Wild. Im Hamburgischen Landeswaldgesetz ist dies ohnehin drin.
> Hier z.B. kann der Verein nur kommunizieren und appellieren an die Biker. Verstöße dagegen sind in letzter Instanz Sache der Behörden. Kontrollen durch den Verein wird es nicht geben. Das ist im Grunde auch nicht zu organisieren. Und die Feststellung von Personalien darf dem Verein nicht übertragen werden.
> Also gilt hierfür die Freiwilligkeit und der Appell an die Vernunft, genauso wie bei den EBikes.



Also verbietet der Förster damit jeden normal arbeitenden Mensch im Winter unterhalb der Woche im Wald eine Runde zu drehen. Interessant. Aber irgendwo nachvollziehbar.

Aber mal ne andere Frage, du nennst den Verbot von E-bikes. Mir ja eig egal, ich hab eh keins, aber allein die Tatsache dass eine solche Forderung Bestandteil des Vertrages lässt mich gerade stutzig werden.
Fahren die E-Biker schneller oder aggressiver den Berg hinunter? Ich glaube nicht. Hat man Angst vor Dounuts im Wald durch E-Bikes?
Was machen denn E-Bikes was andere Bikes nicht machen? Und jetzt kommt mir bloß nicht mit Gewicht. Die 10kg mehr werden durch unterschiedliche Fahrer Gewichte doppelt und dreifach wieder ausgewogen.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie es scheint so mach anderer auch nicht, warum es scheint als wurde bei dem Vertrag nicht richtig verhandelt.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde den Einsatz super. Und auch ein Vertrag kann Vorteile haben und wird immer ein Kompromiss bleiben. Aber mir fehlt bei der aktuellen Situation und bei den Inhalten die du hier beschreibst die Vorteile von uns.

Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch. Stelle doch den Vertrag mal zur Verfügung. Dann sind alle auf dem gleichen Stand und das Rätselraten hat ein Ende.

Und wenn wir schon von Mehrheiten sprechen. Veröffentliche doch den Vertrag und dann machen wir eine klare Umfrage die gern hier und auf FB und sonst wo durchgeführt wird. Dann wird sich rausstellen ob die Mehrheit für und gegen den Vertrag ist.
Demokratie eben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> @Spacetime
> Diesen Passus wollte der Förster drin haben im Vertrag. Das ist ihm wichtig, vor allem für das Wild. Im Hamburgischen Landeswaldgesetz ist dies ohnehin drin.
> Hier z.B. kann der Verein nur kommunizieren und appellieren an die Biker. Verstöße dagegen sind in letzter Instanz Sache der Behörden. Kontrollen durch den Verein wird es nicht geben. Das ist im Grunde auch nicht zu organisieren. Und die Feststellung von Personalien darf dem Verein nicht übertragen werden.
> Also gilt hierfür die Freiwilligkeit und der Appell an die Vernunft, genauso wie bei den EBikes.



Äh, ... ein Nachtfahrverbot ist jedenfalls nicht ausdrücklich im Landeswaldgesetz geregelt (siehe hier http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs).

E-Bikes werden hingegen von § 9 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Landeswaldgesetz betroffen sein.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2018)

GensmanHH schrieb:


> Fahren die E-Biker schneller oder aggressiver den Berg hinunter? Ich glaube nicht. Hat man Angst vor Dounuts im Wald durch E-Bikes?
> Was machen denn E-Bikes was andere Bikes nicht machen? Und jetzt kommt mir bloß nicht mit Gewicht. Die 10kg mehr werden durch unterschiedliche Fahrer Gewichte doppelt und dreifach wieder ausgewogen.


Bergab ist meiner Ansicht nach egal. Bergan fahren E-Biker mit höherer Leistung als herkömmliche Biker und verursachen somit auf Waldboden eine größere Erosion. Ebenso kann ich ich mir vorstellen, dass aufgrund der Motorunterstützung auch längere Touren möglich werden. Während der Normalbiker nach 30km fertig ist, kann man auf einem E-Bike sicherlich 50% mehr zurücklegen. Die somit insgesamt höhere Nutzung der Trails führt dann zu mehr Erosion.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Ebike Verbot ist auch Tricky, da alle pedelecs mit 250w und unter 25kmh als Fahrräder gelten


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Und schon wieder. Der erste Trail führte am trockengrasbiotop vorbei und ging rechts direkt wieder in den Wald. Durch das trockengrasbiotyp ist keiner mehr gefahren.
> 
> Durch die 4 Trailsperrungen und durch das nicht zulassen neuer Trails wurden also 4 Trails gesperrt. Was hast du dafür ausgehandelt ?



Das Aushandeln von „Ersatztrails“ ist leider kein Thema. Die sind gesperrt, und das war es leider. Wir haben keinen Anspruch auf diese Trails und somit auch nicht auf Ersatz.

Der Trail an der Wiese, ist der mit dem Trockengrasbiotop, und besprochen. Rechts runter im Wald wird voraussichtlich wieder geöffnet. Die Wiese bleibt tabu.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2018)

Was wurde dann bitte für ein Vorteil ausgehandelt ? Gibt es da überhaupt einen? 

Und bitte nicht die einmal im Jahr stattfindende Begehung anführen. Oder den gemäßigten Trailbau, da der Förster da auch bestimmt noch zwischen grätscht. Der Feuerlöscher war ihm ja schon zu heftig. Und der Feuerlöscher war gemäßigt. Da stand nicht eine Falle oder sonst was.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Endlich wirst Du mal konkret! Mal weitergefragt: Dürfen dann auf diesen "legailisierten" Trails Bauaktivitäten stattfinden? Könnte dann beispielsweise auf dem Trail Düstere Kuhlen–Diebeskuhle ein paar "gemäßigte" Kicker inklusive Chicken-Line und Anlieger (da, wo es passt) gebaut werden? Oder werden die genannten Traisl im jetzigen Zustand "konserviert"?



Kurz und bündig: jawoll, das darf es!
Ist vielleicht nicht so rübergekommen, es wird nicht konserviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig: jawoll, das darf es!
> Ist vielleicht nicht so rübergekommen, es wird nicht konserviert!


Ok – die erste gute Nachriicht!


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Dezember 2018)

Legt ihr euch mal schön die Pflichten auf. Gilt nicht für mich. Ich nehme hier mit. Es wird zukünftig nicht nur vom Forstamt und irgendwelchen Wanderextremisten Trails zerstört, sondern von Bikern die sich zu Höherem berufen fühlen. Was ich von denen halte darf ich hier leider nicht schreiben. 

Aber etwas Gutes hat die Sache doch. Ich bin hochmotiviert und fahre jetzt erstmal in den Baumarkt.


----------



## haga67 (8. Dezember 2018)

Grundsätzlich finde ich Dein Engagement top! 
Schade nur, dass Du keine Bereitschaft erkennen lässt, über das hier gelesene nachzudenken. Auch die Erfahrungen aus dem Deister interessieren Dich anscheinend nicht die Bohne.
Du solltest mal überlegen, wessen Interessen Du vertreten solltest und nicht ständig einseitig betonen, das alle Trailbauaktivitäten illegal sind und der Verein somit ja per Gesetz legitimiert ist, Trails und Bauten abzureißen. Bisher vertrittst Du sehr einseitig die Interessen der Behörden und nicht die der MTBer. So kommt es jedenfalls an.

Die Vertragsbestandteile Rückbau durch den Verein, Verbot von E Bikes und Nachtfahrverbot sind NoGo‘s. Damit spart der Förster viel Geld und Arbeit. Deshalb ist sein Wunsch verständlich aber nicht legitim! Das kann und darf nicht Aufgabe des Vereins werden! Damit macht ihr Euch alle /viele Biker zu Feinden ! 
Der Förster mag dazu verpflichtet sein. Deshalb kann man ihm dafür keinen Vorwurf machen. Ihr seid es nicht ! Also lasst Euch dazu auch nicht missbrauchen  !

Was ist mit E Bikes gemeint? 
Pedelecs = Fahrräder oder S-Pedelecs = Mofas ?


----------



## haga67 (8. Dezember 2018)

Du möchtest bestimmt etwas gutes für uns alle erreichen, erntest aber nur Gegenwind. 
Mit einigen offensichtlich nötigen Änderungen sähe das ganz anders aus !
Finde die Fehler und laß Dich nicht über den Tisch ziehen !


----------



## T_N_T (8. Dezember 2018)

Nachtfahrverbot pauschal, also von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang, ist für mich auch inakzeptabel. Andererseits denke ich, dass im Winter kaum einer nach 22:00 noch unterwegs sein wird.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

Den Vertrag werde ich nicht veröffentlichen. Nicht nur, dass ich dem Förster zusagt habe.
Kurz zum Vertrag als solches und den Unterschied zum Deister:

Wir sprechen hier über einen Gestattungsvertrag für ein größeres Gebiet mit 3 Revieren (Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst).

Der Vertrag im Deister ähnelt einem Pachtvertrag, der sicherlich mit Kosten verbunden ist. Dieser Vertrag bezieht sich auf bestimmte Geländeabschnitte / Parzellen, die dem Verein überlassen werden. Innerhalb dieser hat der Verein deutlich mehr Rechte, z.B. hinsichtlich Trailbau. Evtl. aber auch mehr Pflichten, wie z.B. Wegesicherung.

Am kommenden Montag werde ich den Förster zunächst anrufen. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch ein Treffen mit ihm, weil ich am Mittwoch ohnehin vor Ort bin. Als strittige wichtige Punkte nehme ich mit:
- Rückbau durch den Verein
- Ersatz für zurückgebaute / gesperrte Trails
- Nachtfahrverbot
- EBikeverbot

Habe ich etwas vergessen?

Spätestens am Mittwoch Abend werde also ich dazu berichten.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Dezember 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bergab ist meiner Ansicht nach egal. Bergan fahren E-Biker mit höherer Leistung als herkömmliche Biker und verursachen somit auf Waldboden eine größere Erosion. Ebenso kann ich ich mir vorstellen, dass aufgrund der Motorunterstützung auch längere Touren möglich werden. Während der Normalbiker nach 30km fertig ist, kann man auf einem E-Bike sicherlich 50% mehr zurücklegen. Die somit insgesamt höhere Nutzung der Trails führt dann zu mehr Erosion.



@GensmanHH @Spacetime @T_N_T @haga67

Es wird nicht unterschieden zwischen Pedelec, S-Pedelec und EBike. Ich kenne die Unterschiede. Zunächst ist es pauschaliert.
Das Problem für den Förster ist hierbei die „Brachialgewalt“ beim Bergauffahren. Bergabfahrer und das Mehrgewicht sind uninteressant. Es besteht eine höhere Gefahr der Erosion und Wurzelbeschädigung. Dieses haben der Förster und ich leider bei einer Trailbegehung in 2015 feststellen müssen.
Diesen Punkt werde ich u.a. noch einmal mit ihm besprechen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Dezember 2018)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Legt ihr euch mal schön die Pflichten auf. Gilt nicht für mich. Ich nehme hier mit. Es wird zukünftig nicht nur vom Forstamt und irgendwelchen Wanderextremisten Trails zerstört, sondern von Bikern die sich zu Höherem berufen fühlen. Was ich von denen halte darf ich hier leider nicht schreiben.
> 
> Aber etwas Gutes hat die Sache doch. Ich bin hochmotiviert und fahre jetzt erstmal in den Baumarkt.



Sauber

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Den Vertrag werde ich nicht veröffentlichen. Nicht nur, dass ich dem Förster zusagt habe.
> Kurz zum Vertrag als solches und den Unterschied zum Deister:
> 
> Wir sprechen hier über einen Gestattungsvertrag für ein größeres Gebiet mit 3 Revieren (Haake, Emme und Eissendorfer Forst).
> ...



Sorry,ich würde niemals einem Vertrag zustimmen,den ich nicht kenne.
Diese Punkte wären für mich ein absolutes NoGo und nicht verhandelbar!
Ich mische mich ein,weil ich im besagten Verein zahlendes Mitglied bin.
Mit diesen Bedingungen bin ich absolut nicht einverstanden und widerspricht meiner Überzeugung dessen,weshalb ich dort mal eingetreten bin!
Das tue ich hiermit kund!
Sollte es zu diesem Vertag kommen und dieser zu einem Präzedenzfall werden,wäre es für mich ein Grund auszutreten!
Nachtfahrverbot,was für ein Bullshit,das wird ja immer schöner!
Was das Bezirksamt oder Forstamt für Personalmangel hat interessiert mich definitiv nicht und ist Aufgabe des Staates dem abzuhelfen wenn sie überfordert sind!
Letztlich sind wir es die Steuern zahlen und diese Institutionen und deren Mitarbeiter quasi unsere Angestellten.Diese herablassende Einstellung von Staatsangestellten hab ich gefressen und ignorier ich!Kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen...

Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein?
Da hast du dich schön vor den Behörden-Karren spannen lassen Spezies8472,herzlich Glückwunsch.

Wenn es nach den Gesetzen geht dürften ich und mein Bike schon lange nichts mehr,geschweige denn eine Beleuchtung haben,die den Namen auch vedient hat und mit der man selbst auch was sieht und darüber hinaus mein Atemschutz,der mir als Vermummung angesehen wird,aber leider in der Großstadt unvermeidlich ist durch die Masse an Blech,welches nachhaltig unser Klima zerstört!
Nur komisch das sich darüber kaum einer aufregt,am wenigsten der Staat,der das sogar noch befeuert!
An dessen Gesetze soll ich mich halten?Sorry,absolut kein Vorbild!
Und ja,ich habe ,mittlerweile aus Überzeugung kein Auto und verhalte mich auch sonst in jedem Lebensbereich nachhaltig .

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Dezember 2018)

Im übrigen,hat es für mich auch einen Grund gesichtslos bleiben zu wollen,weil eben das biken/Fahrrad fahren die wirklich letzte Freiheit ist im sonst so überregulierten Deutschland!Das ist ja die Grundlage auf dessen unser aller Hobby und Leidenschaft mal entstanden ist und letztendlich deren Seele,die es mit aller Macht zu bewahren gilt!
Ich habe seit ca.30 Jahren selten bis nie Probleme gehabt und mich stets so verhalten,wie ich es auch mir gegenüber wünsche und bisher sehr gut mit gefahren!
Das werde ich auch weiterhin so halten!
Selbstverständlich pflege ich die Trails auf denen ich fahre,denn ich will ja weiterhin auf ihnen unterwegs sein und andere auch.
Ich gehöre nicht zur Dh oder Jumpconnection,aber finde es geil,wenn die Jugend bzw.jüngere in der realen Welt im Wald sind,sich Strecken bauen und abends im Keller an ihren Bikes schrauben,statt zuhause in der virtuellen vor der Mattscheibe Ballerspiele zocken und abends Komasaufen gehen!
Sich um jeden Preis Gesetzestreu verhalten zu wollen ist was für Spießer,lebensfremde und realitätsferne Menschen....
Das wird zu nichts außer zu noch mehr Unmut und Spaltung führen,deren taktische Absicht ich bei den Behörden vermute,wenn sie nicht weiter wissen und eben keinen greifbar haben.
Ich lasse mich von Leuten wie dir nicht greifbar machen und auch keine Regeln aufdrücken!
Das zeugt von einer gewissen Arroganz,das du meinst diese Regeln würden dann auch für mich gelten,ich bin ein freier Mensch und nach welchen moralischen Regeln ich lebe,das bestimme ich alleine! 
Erfahrungen dies beurteilen zu können habe ich genug gemacht und verschwende mein restliches Leben nicht mehr damit mir Gedanke über irgendwelche Gesetze oder Paragraphen zu machen,das ist was für Totengräber des Lebens,die ich geflissentlich ignoriere.Leben und Leben lassen...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Dezember 2018)

Mann Mann Mann, hier geht es ja ab.
Ein Tipp aus Hannover: Hört auf, das alles im Internet auszudiskutieren.
Hier ist so viel Potential in den Beiträgen, das Ihr live besprechen müsst.
Ist am Anfang sicher nervig und wird auch mal laut - geht aber nicht anders.

Die Struktur einer Organisation wie z.B. der deisterfreun.de e.V. mal so als Beispiel würde nicht funktionieren, wenn einer oben die Verantwortung spürt und übernimmt und dann versucht für die Sache zu werben.
Die Idee - hier wie überall, erlaubtes Trailbuilding und befahren braucht eine breite Basis.
Hier in der Diskussion habe ich erkannt, dass das alle wollen.

Zur Gründung gehören in der Diskussion auch Leute, die Verein, Struktur und Verwaltungskram doof finden. Aus Kritik entstehen oft die besten Ideen.​Dann braucht Ihr Einigkeit wen Ihr dabei unterstützt sich elendig viel Zeit ans Bein zu binden um sich für alle einzusetzen.
Damit so ein Laden wie die deisterfreun.de e.V. läuft braucht es rund 20 Leute die bereit sind für andere zu verzichten.
Trailcrew, Vorstand, Orga, Veranstaltungen, Sitzungen, Recht, Finanzierung.
[Nähkästchen: Als Vorstand gibst du in der Gründungsphase den Sport auf, damit andere mehr Zeit dafür haben]

Auf jeden Fall müsst Ihr aus der Opferrolle raus!
Es ist ein Glücksfall für den Vertragspartner, dass er endlich einen Ansprechpartner hat und weniger Zeit mit dem verfolgen von Radlern und dem zerstören von Trails aufwenden muss und dafür auch noch Geld bekommt.
Da darf man auch mal selbstbewusst dastehen und nein sagen!
Was kann denn schon passieren? => Es gibt keinen Vertrag und alle fahren fröhlich weiter.

Also: Trefft euch und findet raus was euch vereint.


----------



## bubinga (9. Dezember 2018)

Das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an...
Ich glaube, so weit waren wir die letzten 3 Jahre nicht.
Wenn Spezies8472 jetzt diese Forderungen dem Forstamt und den Pirates
vorlegt, könnte es doch was werden. Auf gar keinen Fall darf ein Vertrag unterschrieben werden,
der einen Keil in die Hamburger Bike-Community treibt.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, was alleine in dem harten Kern der HaBe-Biker für ein Potential steckt, um das
Projekt Biken in Harburg professionell an zu gehen... 
Wir haben Rechtsverdreher, Vereinsmeier, Steuer und Finanzleute, Architekten, Bike-PR-Leute,...
und natürlich die ganzen Traifeen...
Ich bin seit Jahren mit euch allen gerne im Wald...
Lasst uns als Einheit zeigen, was uns wichtig ist... 
Ohne uns gegenseitig die Köppe einzuschlagen!

Peace!


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Dezember 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Tip.
E-Bikes verbieten ist ein wenig am Zeitgeist vorbei. In 2-3 Jahren werden 50% mit dem E-Bike unterwegs sein, mindestens. Ob einem das gefällt, steht dabei nicht mehr zur Diskussion. Die Nummer ist jetzt schon gelaufen.
Die etwas höhere Beanspruchung der Trails ist dabei zu vernachlässigen. Als ich vor über 20 Jahren mit dem Biken im Deister angefangen habe, waren vielleicht 30 Leute unterwegs. Jetzt sind es am Wochenende Hunderte. Mittlerweile auch viele E-Biker.
Die Trails von damals sind aber immer noch da. Kann also nicht so schlimm sein.

Es gibt aber eine einfache Lösung. Bei uns sind die E-Biker an der Streckenpflege beteiligt. Und schon gibt es keinen Konflikt.
Grüße


----------



## votemaniac (10. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau das Thema. Mit welcher Betechtigung wird dort gebaut? Und warum wird das wieder zurückgebaut? Es werden sich hier einfach Rechte herausgenommen.
> Irgendwann kippt die Stimmung bei den Behörden.



Ist es nicht die Freiheit des Geistes, sich zu überlegen, etwas in seinem Sinne zu gestalten ?

Ist es nicht die Freiheit des Geistes, sich andere Verhältnisse vorzustellen ?

Ist es nicht die Freiheit des Geistes, zu fragen, wem gehört dieser Grund und Boden und zu
welchem Zweck ?

( Damit meine ich nicht die Freiheit irgendeines kranken Geistes, seine persönlichen Vorstellungen entgegen den Interessen vieler anderer mit legalen oder auch extremen Mitteln durchzusetzen, ganz pauschal gemeint, als Kontrapunkt zum obigen und gegen niemandem in diese Forum ! )

Stellen wir mal nur die Natur in den Vordergrund, dann sollten wir alle schleunigst aus dem Wald verschwinden, denn da stören wir in jedem Fall alle bestehenden Verhältnisse. Und wenn ich sage alle raus, dann meine ich auch alle.
Denn gehören tut die Natur nur sich selbst.

Dies wird aber nicht passieren, da hier knallharte, wirtschaftliche Interessen vorliegen,
bzw. Interessen von anderen Gruppen, wie den Jägern, die auf keinen Fall ihre Pachten aufgeben würden.

Somit sind alle wieder in einem Boot. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es hier eine weitere Interessensgruppe gibt, die nach Behördenmeinung allenfalls geduldet wird, deren Anliegen in Maßen gehört und deren Aktionskreis mehr behindert, als gefördert werden.

( Ich lasse hier einmal bewusst eine Hauptgruppe von Wanderern, Joggern und anderen FreizeitgestalterInnen
raus, da ich deren Anwesenheit im Wald noch nie in dem Maße als Grund einer so emotionalen Diskussion erlebt habe )

Nehmen also deren Ideen überhand, sprich: wird hier Eigeninitiative, die den Grund und Boden und das Anliegen der
anderen Interessengemeinschaften in Gefahr bringt, erkannt, dann werden -irgendwann- entsprechend einschränkende
Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen. Scheinbar sind Mountainbiker ein permanenter Störfaktor.

Interessanterweise habe ich mich nie so gesehen. Meine Begegnungen mit allen anderen Waldteilnehmern über einen sehr langen Zeitraum von mir und meinen Biker-Kollegen sind zu 99% positiv bis neutral. Behördenmitarbeiter haben wir auch kaum gesehen. Diesen supergeilen Sommer, wo ich Zeit hatte auch öfters unter der Woche zu fahren, habe ich kaum andere Biker gesehen. Jetzt ab Herbst sah man tatsächlich auch mal größere Gruppen. Der Impact auf die Strecken war gerade mal letzen Winter, wo es über ein halbes Jahr permanent feucht war, extrem.
Auch zu meinem Leidwesen. Denn die tiefer werdenden Spuren machten die Strecken nicht besser.

Also verzichteten wir darauf, diese zu fahren, um hier den Untergrund zu schonen.

Aber sie sollten fahrbar bleiben, auch im Nachhinein. Ich meine, ein Bestandsschutz sollte auf jeden Fall gelten. Es gibt ein berechtigtes öffentliches Interesse daran. Und dies sollte, bitteschön ernst und wahrgenommen werden.

Nicht verhandelbar ist ein Ausdruck, der auch auf Seiten der Mountainbiker stehen sollte.
Nicht verhandelbar sollten gesunde Lebensverhältnisse für alle Menschen sein.
Nicht verhandelbar sollten Frieden und freie Bildung und ein Auskommen für alle Menschen sein.

Was aber im Großen schon mit Füßen getreten wird, tritt hier im Kleinen wieder zu Tage. Die Gesetzeslage mag klar sein, aber die schützt auch anderswo und in vielen anderen Kontexten nicht die, die es nötig und verdient hätten. Es wird immer so gedreht, wie es bestimmten Interessensgruppen passt und da gehören die Mountainbiker wohl nicht dazu.

Ich akzeptiere Die Gesetze da, wo sie Sinn machen. Für den Nutzen und nicht zum Schaden einer breiteren Gemeinschaft, die dann auch etwas davon haben sollte.

Das Landeswaldgesetz ( http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs ) ist ziemlich auslegbar hinsichtlich Erholungswert und Anlegen neuer Wege, um diesen zu gewährleisten.
Es kommt immer auf den Willen an, dies möglich zu machen.

Auszug aus dem Gesetz $6, Artikel 1a, Absatz 2(2):

"Wenn es zur Erschließung von Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung erforderlich ist, kann die zuständige Behörde den Grundstückseigentümer verpflichten, die Anlage von Wegen auf seinem Grundstück zu dulden."

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Dialog überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn die andere Seite kaum von festen Positionen abgehen will.

Zugeständnisse könnten sein, gewisse Areale nicht ins Visier des Anlegens von Trails zu nehmen und feststehende Rückzugsgebiete der Tiere zu akzeptieren und diese weiträumig zu umfahren. Eine Diskriminierung von Personen, die aus verschiedensten Gründen ein E-Bike fahren müssen oder wollen, um, wie alle anderen auch, diesen Sport auszuüben, sollten nicht einmal in Erwägung gezogen werden. Das aus 1978 stammende Gesetz hat wahrscheinlich keine E-Motore beim Ausschluss gemeint, sondern emittierende Motore. Es enthält auch andere Merkwürdigkeiten wie etwa:

§9 (1a) 1 Das Reiten im Wald nach Absatz 1 ist nur gestattet, sofern am Pferd ein gültiges Kennzeichen angebracht und gut sichtbar geführt wird.

Schon klar, habe da wohl echt schlechte Augen.

Mann, mann. Ride on, ride on


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2018)

votemaniac schrieb:


> §9 (1a) 1 Das Reiten im Wald nach Absatz 1 ist nur gestattet, sofern am Pferd ein gültiges Kennzeichen angebracht und gut sichtbar geführt wird.
> 
> Schon klar, habe da wohl echt schlechte Augen.


Man glaubt es kaum, aber die gibt es tatsächlich.


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Dezember 2018)

Nach einigen Telefonaten heute, u.a. mit dem Förster, hier mein Feedback zu den 4 Hauptpunkten:

1. Rückbau: nicht durch den Verein, Sache des Försters

2. EBikeverbot: nicht mehr enthalten, evtl. jedoch in der Kommunikation ein Hinweis auf umsichtiges Fahren wegen der Antriebskraft im Uphill (Erosion, Wurzelschäden)

3. Ersatz jüngst gesperrter Trails: wird es nicht geben, aus 2 Gründen:
1. der Förster ist nicht wirklich begeistert über die Zunahme an Buddelaktivitäten in letzter Zeit, insbesondere daß Sperrungen nicht beachtet werden und / oder zurückgebaute Trails wieder eröffnet werden
2. keine Alternative derzeit vorhanden
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu: wir sollten es momentan dabei belassen. Es gibt 1 Trail, der wieder freigegeben werden und 1 Trail der um ca. 250 m verlängert werden soll. Das sollten wir im Blick behalten und angehen, sobald unterschrieben ist.
Zudem soll bald noch eine gemeinsame Trailbegehung stattfinden, dann werde ich ihn darauf ansprechen. Denn Flächen für neue Trails sind nur schwer zu identifizieren, da diese immer Wildrückzugsgebiete (so auch am Kaiserstuhl) zerschneiden werden.

4. Nachtfahrtverbot: das soll weiterhin enthalten sein, auf Trails. D.h. es wird in die Kommunikation aufgenommen, daß zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang keine Trails befahren werden dürfen. Dies dient der Ruhe des Wildes. Der Punkt ist seinerzeit ganz bewusst auch in die MTB-Routen des Regionalpark Rosengarten aufgenommen worden:
https://www.regionalpark-rosengarte...ainbike-touren/mountainbike-tour-rosengarten/
Meine persönliche Anmerkung hierzu: ein grundsätzliches Verbot ist nicht im Gesetz enthalten, hier habe ich mich geirrt. Aus dem Landeswaldgesetz § 9, Absatz 1, Satz 4 „ ... zu Verfügung gestellten Wegen ... „ und §10, Absatz 1, Satz 1 „Waldbesucher haben sich so zu verhalten, dass die Ruhe und Ordnung im Walde nicht gestört wird...“ sei das abzuleiten. So sieht es der Förster. Immerhin gilt das Nachtfahrverbot „nur“ für Trails.

*Ein Hinweis zum Trailbau:*
Das Trailnetz in der jetzigen Form soll nicht konserviert werden, d.h. es darf gebaut werden! Im Vertrag ist das Anlegen von Bauwerken verboten (z.B. von Sprungschanzen und Hindernisse, derzeit auf 1,50 m Maximalhöhe festgelegt). Es soll bis zu 4 Buddelaktionen (Wochenenden) im Jahr geben, die durch den Verein koordiniert / abgesprochen werden.
Der Vertrag ist natürlich kein Freibrief zum "Wild-Los-Buddeln". Das Trailbauen außerhalb der Regelungen des Vertrags ist weiterhin nicht erlaubt.
Den Trailbau sehe ich dann bei diesen Aktionen als Konsens. Wir schauen uns die Trails an, was ist zu reparieren, was ist von uns gewünscht / sinnvoll, wo und wie kann ich optimieren und den Flow verbessern, ... D.h. ich werde sicherlich keine Vorgaben machen nach dem Motto “Ich bin im Verein und habe unterschrieben, und dann machen wir das jetzt so wie ich will.“ Das ist nicht meine Art und habe ich auch nicht vor.
Die Themen Kampfmittelverdachtsflächen und nicht tiefer als 10 cm müssen wir hierbei grundsätzlich beachten.
Beschilderung und ggf. Hinweise sind dann evtl. noch ein Thema.

Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns alle mal vor Ort, um das Revier oder bestimmte Trails in Augenschein zu nehmen. Dann kann ich gerne weiter Auskunft geben zum Vertrag.

Kritik, Lob, Anregungen, ... ? Immer her damit!


----------



## Spacetime (10. Dezember 2018)

Moin Martin, klingt wesentlich besser !
Gruß Phil


----------



## juju752 (10. Dezember 2018)

Danke @Spezies8472 ! Finde ich super, dass du so schnell reagiert hast und auf die Kritik/ Anregungen eingegangen bist! Freue mich darauf eine Runde mit dir zu drehen, wenn du wieder fit bist.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (10. Dezember 2018)

Das liest sich doch schon viel viel besser!
Stark Martin, nun gehts in eine sinnvolle Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja, die Richtung stimmt! 

Nur bis zu vier Buddelaktionen pro Jahr? Da brauchen wir ja Jahre, bis Fortschritte auf den Trails sichtbar sind... Da sollte mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Ja, die Richtung stimmt!
> 
> Nur bis zu vier Buddelaktionen pro Jahr? Da brauchen wir ja Jahre, bis Fortschritte auf den Trails sichtbar sind... Da sollte mehr möglich sein.



Das sind zunächst die Aktionen, die im Vertrag fixiert sind. Es kann ja sein, dass der Verein dringenden Bedarf feststellt, weil ein Trail durch starke Regenfälle plötzlich total ausgewaschen ist. Dann muss halt außerhalb der Reihe ein Bautrupp ran ...


----------



## DonMartino (10. Dezember 2018)

Noch mal eine Frage @Spezies8472 : Welches Gebiet umfasst der im Vertrag genannte Geltungsbereich Haake, Emme, Eißendorfer Forst?

Geht das westlich bis zum Falkenbergsweg, also inklusive der Neugrabener Heide? Da gäbe es ja auch einige nette Trails, die aus meiner Sicht unbedingt erhalten werden müssten.

Der Bereich östlich der A7/Meyers Park gehört nicht dazu, richtig? Würde bedeuten, dass die Jumpline an der Kuhtrift nicht durch den Vertrag geschützt wäre.

Wo endet im Süden der Geltungsbereich? Die Trails rund um Wildpark, Hasselbrack oder Paul-Roth-Stein liegen außerhalb, richtig?

Danke für weitere Infos.


----------



## T_N_T (10. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Der Bereich östlich der A7/Meyers Park gehört nicht dazu, richtig? Würde bedeuten, dass die Jumpline an der Kuhtrift nicht durch den Vertrag geschützt wäre.



Irgendwo weiter oben stand etwas davon, dass es sich hierbei um  Privatgrundstück handele.


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Dezember 2018)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Irgendwo weiter oben stand etwas davon, dass es sich hierbei um  Privatgrundstück handele.



In der Tat, das ist Privatwald von Herrn Schabert. Auch Meyers Park mit allem Drum und Dran gehört nicht dazu.
Das Gebiet endet am Ehestorfer Heuweg im Westen und an der A7 im Osten. Der Weg Schiessbahn bis zur Kuhtrift ist die südliche Grenze. Der Eissendorfer Forst ist oberhalb der Majestätischen Aussicht (links vor der Autobahnbrücke rein) und dann bis zum Waldkindergarten. Im Kartenausschnitt hier sind das die Abschnitte 2.1 bis 2.4 und 2.6 + 2.7.
Die anderen Flächen sind bewusst nicht hereingenommen. Im Meyers Park und Kuhtrift gibt es den Privatwald und Bundesforst. Falkenbergsweg gehört zur Neuwiedenthaler Heide, und das ist Naturschutzgebiet. Das macht das Ganze deutlich komplizierter.
Der gesamte Bereich Hasselbrack, Paul-Roth-Stein und Wildpark bis Tempelberg ist nicht nur ein anderes Forstrevier. Dort ist größtenteils schon Niedersachsen, und es gibt jede Menge Privatwaldparzellen und Jagdpacht. Das macht das Ganze sehr komplex. Von der Fischbeker Heide will ich erst gar nicht reden...
Ziel ist es jedoch zunächst hier eine funktionierende gemeinsame Regelung zu haben und eine gute Zusammenarbeit zu etablieren. Um dann bei Erfolg, dieses Modell weiter „auszurollen“.


----------



## hülemüll (11. Dezember 2018)

Man muss schon sagen, das ist ein ganz andere Ansatz und hört sich wesentlich besser an.  

Gerade in dem einfachen Gelände der Haake haben wir durch die neuen Trails endlich etwas anspruchsvollere Sektionen, die nicht von jedem auf Anhieb problemlos gefahren werden können. Das sehe ich als großen Gewinn an im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten. Die Herausforderungen, egal ob Schräghang, enge Kehren, Wurzelteppich oder Sprung, nutzen allen. Denn jeder, der seine Grenzen stößt, wird am Ende seine Skills verbessern... Das ist sicher auch der Hauptgrund für immer neue Trails in den HaBe. Vieles war schlicht zu einfach zu fahren. Das Gelände gibt auf den ersten Blick nicht viel her. Doch wer suchet, der findet... 

Solange jetzt nicht jede Schlüsselstelle und jeder Trail mit Anliegern und mehr "Flow" entschärft wird, haben alle etwas davon.
Denn eine sauber gewählte Linie kann genau so viel Spaß bereiten, wie ein gut "gebuddelter" Feuerlöschertrail (den ich sehr vermisse), der Flow und Anspruch vereint hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (13. Dezember 2018)

Hey Martin, 

von meiner Seite Lob und Anerkennung.

1. Was glauben manche Leute eigentlich? Der Förster kennt die Trails nicht und wenn nichts gemacht wird, dann bleibt es so wie es ist. 

2. Die Alternative zu einer verbindlichen Regelung wäre ein Katz und Maus Spiel. Ob da am Ende der Förster / die Stadt oder die Mountainbiker am längerem Hebel sitzen kann sich ja mal jeder selber überlegen. Andere Bundesländern haben schon mit Gesetzten reagiert, die den Mouantainbikern quasi alle Trails verbieten.

3. Dort wo eine Regelung gefunden wurde gibt es richtig geile Trails. Deister und Freiburger Trails mal als Beispiel.

4. Dort wo wie Stadt keinen Ansprechpartner hat, da wird auch nicht gesprochen, sondern gleich gehandelt -> siehe Volkspark


Martin hat in der letzten Rückmeldung ja auch den größten Kritikpunkt ausgeräumt, den Rückbau durch die MTBler. 

@Spezies8472 Lass dich nicht durch Leute wie @SHIVER verunsichern. Den Mutigen gehört die Zukunft und nicht den Nörglern. 

Mein Unterstützung hast Du.

Ride On


----------



## juju752 (13. Dezember 2018)

@Mantasy die "Nörgler" haben nur so lange genörgelt, bis Martin lobenswerter Weise auf die Hauptkritikpunkte eingegangen ist. Ich finde es super von Martin, dass er auf die Anregungen und Kritik eingegangen ist. Aber ohne die Nörgler würde es bald einen Vertrag mit untragbaren Punkten geben. So hat MArtin noch einmal nachverhandelt und die Hauptkritikpunkte wurden ausgeräumt.



Mantasy schrieb:


> 1. Was glauben manche Leute eigentlich? Der Förster kennt die Trails nicht und wenn nichts gemacht wird, dann bleibt es so wie es ist.


Das glaubt hier mit Sicherheit keiner!



Mantasy schrieb:


> 2. Die Alternative zu einer verbindlichen Regelung wäre ein Katz und Maus Spiel. Ob da am Ende der Förster / die Stadt oder die Mountainbiker am längerem Hebel sitzen kann sich ja mal jeder selber überlegen. Andere Bundesländern haben schon mit Gesetzten reagiert, die den Mouantainbikern quasi alle Trails verbieten.


Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass der Förster /die Stadt am längeren Hebel sitzt. Mag sein, dass sich einige sporadische Freizeitradeler davon abschrecken lassen würden.  In den anderen Bundesländern lässt sich der Großteil der leidenschaftlichen MTBer von solchen Verboten auch nicht abhalten ihr Hobby weiter auszuüben. Und nehmen teilweise sogar erhebliche Geldstrafen in kauf. 
Und da kommen wir auch direkt zum nächsten Punkt.



Mantasy schrieb:


> 3. Dort wo eine Regelung gefunden wurde gibt es richtig geile Trails. Deister und Freiburger Trails mal als Beispiel.


Ja es gibt im Deister 3 offizielle Strecken die richtig geil sind! Es gibt dort jedoch auch mindestens 10 mal mehr inoffizielle Strecken, die mindestens genauso geil, wenn nicht sogar teilweise besser sind! Und das wäre alles nicht ohne eine richtig geile MTB-Community entstanden, die bereit ist tatkräftig mit anzupacken. Die Bereitschaft zu Gesprächen und Verhandlungen der Förster /Pächter dort vor Ort ist auch erst durch eine Art "Leidensdruck" durch einen sehr aktiven und hartnäckigen Trailbau entstanden. Die geilen Trails sind im Deister also nicht erst durch eine Regelung entstanden. In Freiburg und die Gegebenheiten vor Ort kenne ich mich nicht aus. 



Mantasy schrieb:


> 4. Dort wo wie Stadt keinen Ansprechpartner hat, da wird auch nicht gesprochen, sondern gleich gehandelt -> siehe Volkspark


Die Harburger Berge sind nicht der Volkspark. Dort kannst du nicht einfach in 2 Stunden alles mit einem Bagger platt machen. Sondern maximal lokal an einigen Stellen agieren. Somit bleibt genug Zeit um alles wieder her zu richten. 

Verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich finde die Gespräche und Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster auch super und notwendig. Es sollte dabei jedoch nicht aus dem Auge verloren werden, dass wir mittlerweile eine sehr große Community in Hamburg sind und somit auch Forderungen stellen können und nicht nur Eingeständnisse machen! Der Förster wird ja nicht ohne Grund bereit zu solchen Verhandlungen gewesen sein, er hätte ja auch komplett auf Eskalation setzen können und alles sperren können. Dies durchzusetzen ist jedoch mit immensen Kosten und Mühen verbunden. 

Im Endeffekt wollen wir doch alle nur zusammen Spaß im wald haben. 

Shred on!


----------



## µ_d (13. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> @Mantasy die "Nörgler" haben nur so lange genörgelt, bis Martin lobenswerter Weise auf die Hauptkritikpunkte eingegangen ist. Ich finde es super von Martin, dass er auf die Anregungen und Kritik eingegangen ist. Aber ohne die Nörgler würde es bald einen Vertrag mit untragbaren Punkten geben. So hat MArtin noch einmal nachverhandelt und die Hauptkritikpunkte wurden ausgeräumt.
> 
> 
> Das glaubt hier mit Sicherheit keiner!
> ...



Freiburg ist auch eine geduldeter Trail legalisiert worden:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/0...v-erreicht-erhalt-der-borderline-am-rosskopf/


----------



## juju752 (13. Dezember 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> Freiburg ist auch eine geduldeter Trail legalisiert worden:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/0...v-erreicht-erhalt-der-borderline-am-rosskopf/



Die Strecken in Freiburg wurden demnach zumindest teilweise bereits 2011, also 6 Jahre vor der "Legalisierung" 2017 gebaut! Es ensteht demnach nicht etwas geiles aus einer offiziellen Regelung, sondern das Geile hat die Regelung erzwungen / erreicht!


----------



## DonMartino (13. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Die Strecken in Freiburg wurden demnach zumindest teilweise bereits 2011, also 6 Jahre vor der "Legalisierung" 2017 gebaut! Es ensteht demnach nicht etwas geiles aus einer offiziellen Regelung, sondern das Geile hat die Regelung erzwungen / erreicht!


Bei nur vier (!) "offiziellen" Bautagen pro Jahr, wie es der Vertrag momentan vorsieht, wird es auch ein paar Jährchen dauern, bis Geiles in unseren Harburger Bergen "legal" entsteht.


----------



## hülemüll (13. Dezember 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> 3. Dort wo eine Regelung gefunden wurde gibt es richtig geile Trails. Deister und Freiburger Trails mal als Beispiel.



Was hat eine Genehmigung mit der Qualität der Trails zu tun?



Mantasy schrieb:


> 4. Dort wo wie Stadt keinen Ansprechpartner hat, da wird auch nicht gesprochen, sondern gleich gehandelt -> siehe Volkspark



Nein. Das was im Volkspark passiert ist, ist eine Ausnahme. Und "gleich" schon mal gar nicht. Im Volkspark wurde jahrelang gebuddelt.



Mantasy schrieb:


> Den Mutigen gehört die Zukunft und nicht den Nörglern.



Das kann man auch genau anders herum betrachten. Die Trailfee gab es schon lange vor den Nörglern, die sich nun mit dem Förster absprechen.


----------



## T_N_T (13. Dezember 2018)

Die Zeit wird ja nicht stillstehen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie‘s weitergeht und ob und was sich tun wird.


----------



## Mantasy (13. Dezember 2018)

juju752 schrieb:


> Die Strecken in Freiburg wurden demnach zumindest teilweise bereits 2011, also 6 Jahre vor der "Legalisierung" 2017 gebaut! Es ensteht demnach nicht etwas geiles aus einer offiziellen Regelung, sondern das Geile hat die Regelung erzwungen / erreicht!



Der Canadian wurde in der jetzigen Form erst Möglich, nachdem miteinander gesprochen wurde. 



hülemüll schrieb:


> Was hat eine Genehmigung mit der Qualität der Trails zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man weiß, dass der Trail nicht irgendwann dem Förster zum Opfer fällt, dann hat man die Möglichkeit ganz anders zu Planen und kann gegebenenfalls auch deutlich mehr Arbeit investieren, dass kann dazu führen, dass der Trail geiler ist, als ein heimlicher Trail.

Ich glaube einfach, dass mit einer Verbindlichkeit und Planungssicherheit am Ende beide Seiten gewinnen. 

Verträge sind dazu da, damit man sich verträgt. Und kein Vertrag ist für die Ewigkeit und in Stein gemeißelt. 

Übrigens gibt es für mich einen Unterschied zwischen Nörgeln und konstruktiver Sachbezogener Kritik.


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. Dezember 2018)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Bei nur vier (!) "offiziellen" Bautagen pro Jahr, wie es der Vertrag momentan vorsieht, wird es auch ein paar Jährchen dauern, bis Geiles in unseren Harburger Bergen "legal" entsteht.



Das muss ich ein wenig relativieren. Klar, maximal 4 Aktionen pro Jahr sind auf dem Papier nicht viel.
Das sind zunächst die Aktionen, die im Vertrag fixiert sind. Es kann ja aber auch sein, dass der Verein dringenden Bedarf feststellt, weil ein Trail durch starke Regenfälle plötzlich total ausgewaschen ist. Dann muss halt außerhalb der Reihe ein Bautrupp ran ... 
Das Ganze muss sich entwickeln. Wenn zu den Buddelaktionen aufgerufen wird, und es kommen 25-30 Freiwillige, dann kannst du auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes etwas bewegen. Vielleicht sehe ich das zu optimistisch, aber es wird ja auch nicht ein Trail komplett bearbeitet, sondern eher punktuell oder Abschnitte von 20-30 m.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Dezember 2018)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Das muss ich ein wenig relativieren. Klar, maximal 4 Aktionen pro Jahr sind auf dem Papier nicht viel.
> Das sind zunächst die Aktionen, die im Vertrag fixiert sind. Es kann ja aber auch sein, dass der Verein dringenden Bedarf feststellt, weil ein Trail durch starke Regenfälle plötzlich total ausgewaschen ist. Dann muss halt außerhalb der Reihe ein Bautrupp ran ...
> Das Ganze muss sich entwickeln. Wenn zu den Buddelaktionen aufgerufen wird, und es kommen 25-30 Freiwillige, dann kannst du auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes etwas bewegen. Vielleicht sehe ich das zu optimistisch, aber es wird ja auch nicht ein Trail komplett bearbeitet, sondern eher punktuell oder Abschnitte von 20-30 m.




Mal aus Erfahrung: Die Verantwortung für eine Strecke zu übernehmen ist ok, dann aber nur vier mal im Jahr was machen zu dürfen ist fahrlässig. Wenn euer Projekt bei den Fahrern ankommt, steigt die Nutzung und damit auch der Verschleiss von Anliegern, Kurven etc.
Im Deister sind drei Jungs ca. 1000h/a mit der Pflege beschäftigt und rufen hin und wieder noch öffentlich auf.
Denkt auch daran, genug gutes Werkzeug für 20-30 Freiwillige vor Ort zu haben.


----------



## Spezies8472 (16. Dezember 2018)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal aus Erfahrung: Die Verantwortung für eine Strecke zu übernehmen ist ok, dann aber nur vier mal im Jahr was machen zu dürfen ist fahrlässig. Wenn euer Projekt bei den Fahrern ankommt, steigt die Nutzung und damit auch der Verschleiss von Anliegern, Kurven etc.
> Im Deister sind drei Jungs ca. 1000h/a mit der Pflege beschäftigt und rufen hin und wieder noch öffentlich auf.
> Denkt auch daran, genug gutes Werkzeug für 20-30 Freiwillige vor Ort zu haben.



Danke für den Hinweis. 4 Aktionen sind m.E. auch zu wenig. Ich denke auch, da werden mehr nötig sein.
So wie ich den Förster einschätze, ist er aber der letzte, der am Ende des Tages hier auf den Vertrag
pocht. Zur Vermeidung / Beseitigung von Erosionsschäden wird er sicherlich weiteren Aktivitäten zustimmen.

An Werkzeug haben wir schon das ein oder andere an Sach- und Geldspenden erhalten, bzw. in Aussicht.
Der Verein tut natürlich auch etwas dazu. Aber ich zähle noch mal durch


----------



## votemaniac (18. Februar 2019)

Moinsen zusammen,
war ja lange ruhig hier. Heute war ich mal wieder mit meinem Hund im Wald unterwegs. Durch unsere enge Verbindung mit seiner Leine zog er mich zu einem kleinen Pfahl, der scheinbar neu in den Waldboden gesetzt worden war. Er wollte da unbedingt dran pinkeln. Oben auf dem Pfahl habe ich dann diese nette Reflektionsaufforderung entdeckt. Und ich war irgendwie schon guter Hoffnung !
Wenigstens kann ich mich auf meinen Hund verlassen (-;
Mal sehen, wie der Spass weiter geht. 

Frage: Sind die Belange der Tiere auch die Belange der Waldbesitzer und Jäger ??

Und noch etwas Polemik: Die Natur ist ein Gottesgeschenk an alle, aber einige haben sich wohl bei der Verteilung mehr in den Vordergrund gedrängelt !


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Februar 2019)

Schildbürgerstreiche allesamt!


----------



## Spezies8472 (18. Februar 2019)

votemaniac schrieb:


> ...
> Frage: Sind die Belange der Tiere auch die Belange der Waldbesitzer und Jäger ??
> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828120



Haua haua ... was ist denn da los?
Wo hängt das denn? Das kann ja nur Höhe Kuhtrift in der Privatwaldparzelle von Herrn S. sein.
Die Belange der Tiere sind ja ein hehres Ziel. Da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen.
Der Jäger hat seine Argumente, wie auch der Waldbesitzer, aber auch die Familie mit Kindern,
oder wir Mountainbiker. Ich maße mir nicht zu, das abzuwägen und dem ein oder anderen mehr
oder weniger Recht zu geben.
Das Problem in solchen Waldgebieten in urbanen Räumen, ist die Kompaktheit und Erreichbarkeit.
Es „tummeln“ sich nun mal sehr viele unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen im Wald. Da kann
man nicht allen gerecht werden. Und die, in deren Wohn-, Kinder- und Schlafzimmer wir 
uns bewegen, nämlich der Wildbestand, haben keine Stimme. Wir nehmen sie manchmal
wahr und freuen über das Reh am Wegesrand, aber das reicht schon als Störung.
M.E. sind wur nur geduldete Gäste. Und wenn sich das jeder bewusst macht, und ein wenig
Rücksicht nimmt, dann ist schon viel erreicht.

Ich bin sehr irritiert über die Argumentationskette des Autors: im Schlußsatz und in einem
Atemzug nach den Belangen der Tiere, die des Waldbesitzers zu stellen ... klingt sehr egoistisch!


----------



## votemaniac (19. Februar 2019)

Moinsen zusammen,
nein, nein, noch ist alles um die Kuhtrift herum soweit in Ordnung, obwohl die Immo Forst oHG "Rodungen" um den Bereich der Buskehre durchführt ( natürlich immer im Einklang mit den forstwirtschaftlichen Nachhaltigkeitsbestimmungen, was ich so nicht überprüfen kann, aber denen auch nichts nachsagen will ). Nein,
dieser nette Aushang steht südwestlich des Waldparkplatzes hinter der ehemaligen Kajüte in Alvesen an einem schön angelegten Trail, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne, ihn aber schätzen gelernt habe, der runter zum Kreuzungspunkt geht, der am Ende des Paul-Roth-Trails liegt ( dessen Endteil eigentlich gesperrt ist ).
Erkennungsmerkmal war der quer liegende Baum ( die Slalomstange ), der mit einem schönen Drop zwischen 2 Bäumen durch aufwartete und sich dann schön durch den lichten Wald schlägelte. Liegt also alles in Niedersachsen und nicht im Einzugsbereich des "Vertrages", denke ich. Aber auffällig fand ich das schon, weil es nun nach dem Feuerlöscher und die durch den neuen Zaun gekappten Trails runter zum Kaiserstuhl, die dritte "offensive" Intervention ist, die ich vorfinde. Der Aushang war ja nur der prosaische Teil der ganzen Aktion, die weiter unten eigentlich die teilweise Zerstörung, bzw. Beeinträchtigung des Trails beinhaltete.
Auffällig sind allerdings immer die Hochstände, die da überall in der Nähe rumstehen. Sind wohl Beobachtungsposten für die Rückzugsgebiete des Wildes. 
_Jump 'n ride free und natürlich immer rücksichtsvoll_


----------



## Spezies8472 (19. Februar 2019)

Diese Gegend ist nicht Bestandteil des Vertrags. Das Gebiet ab Alvesen gehört schon zum Teil zu Niedersachsen. Das ist aber nicht das Problem. Um Paul-Roth herum gibt es viele Jagdpachten und ein paar Privatwaldparzellen.
Die Rückbauten des Feuerlöscher-Trails und beim Kaiserstuhl hat der Förster veranlasst. Das hier scheint mir durch den Pachtinhaber motiviert zu sein, der offenbar Angst um „sein Wild“ hat.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. März 2019)

Ignorieren und weiterfahren....mit Hund am besten!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## kaliberat (10. März 2019)

Bin gestern mal aus Neugier den Trail gefahren (zumindest, denke ich das). Also den, der bis vor kurzem unten noch die querliegende Fichte hatte.
Vom Parkplatz bis zur Kreuzung, wo auch der Paul-Roth-Trail endet, habe ich diesen Aufruf nicht gefunden.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (10. März 2019)

Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.


----------



## kaliberat (10. März 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.


In diesem Fall zum Glück! Finde den „Schweden Trail“ (laut komoot) richtig gut.


----------



## dorfteich (10. März 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> In diesem Fall zum Glück! Finde den „Schweden Trail“ (laut komoot) richtig gut.


Moin Jörg, 

wenn ich mal aufraffen könnte, 10 Uhr zu starten Sonntags, drehen wir da mal vorbei.
Hasselbrack liegt auch wieder ein Baum längs und ein Pferd ist da auch gestürzt, laut spuren.
Irgend was ist ja immer


----------



## dorfteich (10. März 2019)

votemaniac schrieb:


> Frage: Sind die Belange der Tiere auch die Belange der Waldbesitzer und Jäger ??
> 
> Und noch etwas Polemik: Die Natur ist ein Gottesgeschenk an alle, aber einige haben sich wohl bei der Verteilung mehr in den Vordergrund gedrängelt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828120



Im §13 BWaldG steht auf Wegen und Strassen darf gefahren werden, aber wer bestimmt, was ein Weg ist?
Jedenfalls fahre ich nur auf Wegen (Trails), die schon da und nicht geperrt sind.
Im übrigen geht es dem Verfasser sicher nicht um das Wohl des Wildes, sonst
würden die Hochstände da nicht sein.


----------



## fil3x (17. März 2019)

Ist jemand an einer schnellen Runde interessiert, bevor es wieder anfängt zu regnen ?


----------



## dorfteich (17. März 2019)

geht auch Werktags? 
War heute spontan mit dem Crosser, aber volle Dusche dabei gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fil3x (19. März 2019)

Moin,

ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende in den Deister fahren. Hätte 1-2 Plätze im Auto frei, für Bikes und Menschen. Möchte sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## T_N_T (19. März 2019)

Moin, 
Ist es vielleicht möglich, diesen Thread nicht mit Verabredungen und dergleichem OT-Zeug zu kapern?
Danke


----------



## Spezies8472 (19. März 2019)

Hello @ all,

so, jetzt geht´s los, der Vertrag ist nun unter Dach und Fach!

Um Euch aufzuzeigen, was das nun bedeutet und welche Konsequenzen das hat, findet eine Informationsveranstaltung in der Kärntner Hütte statt. Leider liessen die Terminpläne des Försters und mein eigener nur einen Termin in der Woche zu. Ich bin mir bewusst, daß es für viele nicht so einfach ist, mitten in der Woche „rauszufahren“ nach Harburg, aber es ging leider nicht anders. Ich hoffe, daß der Vorlauf von 3 Wochen für möglichst viele von Euch ausreicht.

Der Termin ist am Mittwoch, den 10.04.2019 um 17.30 Uhr in der Kärntner Hütte. Natürlich wollen der Förster und ich Euch möglichst umfassend informieren. Aber wir wollen vor allem mit Euch ins Gespräch kommen und werden daher ganz bewusst auf Powerpoint u.ä. medientechnische Unterstützung verzichten.

Es wird zunächst einen Überblick geben über die Rechte und Pflichten aus dem Vertrag; die Rolle des Vereins; wie läuft die Trailpflege ab; welche Trails werden zuerst optimiert, ergänzt und ausgebaut; welche Trails werden evtl. wieder eröffnet; Sperrungen und Zäune; Kommunikation und ehrenamtliche Guides; Beschilderung und Kennzeichnung; Freiwillige für den Trailbau ...

Also hier meine Bitte an Euch: versucht daran teilzunehmen und scheut Euch nicht Fragen zu stellen, Kritik oder auch Lob loszuwerden, ...

P.S.:

Der Förster und ich haben heute die ersten Trailbaumaßnahmen abgesprochen und in diesem Zusammenhang diverse Trails besichtigt. Dabei fiel uns auf, daß der Feuerlöschertrail wieder befahren wird.
Bitte respektiert die Zäune und fahrt dort nicht mehr längs. Ich persönlich finde den Trail auch megag...ut, aber es gibt für die Sperrungen wirklich gute Gründe!
Das kann dann bei Bedarf am 10.04. auch gerne noch einmal debattiert werden.

In diesem Sinne, hoffentlich spätestens am 10.04.


----------



## DonMartino (20. März 2019)

Moin Spezies8472,

bitte die vertraglichen Konsequenzen, Rechte und Pflichten usw. sowie die geplanten Maßnahmen auch hier veröffentlichen!

Diese Informationen sollten nicht nur den Wenigen zugänglich sein, die die Infoveranstaltung in der KH besuchen können. 

Aus meiner Sicht wäre auch eine Veröffentlichung des Vertrags sehr wünschenswert. Der ganze Prozess des Zustandekommens war schon intransparent genug. Dafür gab es hier – zum Glück – auch einigen Gegenwind. Wenn Du Akzeptanz erwartest, ist ein Vertragsveröffentlichung aus meiner Sicht unumgänglich.

Und ja, ich versuche zur Infoveranstaltung zu kommen.


----------



## Iro_ (20. März 2019)

@DonMartino



Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Den Vertrag als solches werde ich nicht veröffentlichen. Das haben die Deisterfreunde außerhalb des Vereins und der beteiligten Behörden auch nicht gemacht.



Wenn dem Verein durch den Vertrag extra rechte (und pflichten) in den HaBe entstehen ist das nur für Vereinsmitglieder interessant, da jede andere Person nicht an den Vertrag gebunden ist. Also auch egal was da drinnen steht. Für mich ändert sich nix.

Oder um es anders zu formulieren:
Du darfst "Trailpflege / Buddeln" wenn der Verein das durch den Vertrag dir erlaubt (sofern das vorgesehen ist) oder du im Verein dich an den Vertrag hältst. Schon vor dem Vertrag war es nicht legal in den HaBe zu buddeln, es wurde lediglich geduldet/ignoriert.


----------



## huetterei (20. März 2019)

Kann / muss/ sollte man sich irgendwo anmelden, wenn man zu dem Termin erscheinen will?

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. März 2019)

Ein Vertrag, der Rechte und Pflichten für wen festlegen soll? Nichts für ungut, aber ich fühle mich da nicht angesprochen. Wobei ich es prinzipiell gut finde daß versucht wird eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden. Bin gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## DonMartino (20. März 2019)

@Iro_ 

Klar, Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich bin wie die meisten hier kein Vereinsmitglied und somit nicht Vertragspartner. Dennoch sehe ich eine Vertragsveröffentlichung oder wenigstens eine genau Auflistung des Inhalts als einzigen Weg, halbwegs Akzeptanz für die Sache zu erzeugen.

Darüberhinaus werde ich sicher auch in Zukunft niemand fragen, ob der Trail „legal“ oder „illegal“ ist, bevor ich ihn befahre


----------



## Spezies8472 (20. März 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Kann / muss/ sollte man sich irgendwo anmelden, wenn man zu dem Termin erscheinen will?
> 
> Gruß
> huetterei



Super, dann nehme ich dich hiermit auf die Liste.
In der FB-Gruppe MTB Harburger Berge kannst du dich sonst eintragen.
Es wird zukünftig noch einen anderen, neutralen Weg der Kommunikation geben.
Infos folgen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (20. März 2019)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Moin Spezies8472,
> 
> bitte die vertraglichen Konsequenzen, Rechte und Pflichten usw. sowie die geplanten Maßnahmen auch hier veröffentlichen!
> 
> ...



Es wird eine Zusammenfassung der Veranstaltung und der Diskussion geben, logo.
Das werde ich auch hier posten.
Dann also hoffentlich am 10.04. Ich nehme dich auf die Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (20. März 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Es wird eine Zusammenfassung der Veranstaltung und der Diskussion geben, logo.
> Das werde ich auch hier posten.


Ok, danke!

Ich werde wie gesagt versuchen zu dem Termin zu kommen. Kann es aber noch fest zusagen.


----------



## kaliberat (31. März 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.



Axxo, stümmt!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. April 2019)

Toll was dabei rauskommt....

Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ansässig in HH,aber da ich Vereinsmitglied bin,melde ich hiermit ausdrücklich,das ich mit diesem Vorgehen und Vorhaben keineswegs einverstanden bin!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Spezies8472 (11. April 2019)

Gestern Abend fand ja die Infoveranstaltung in der Kärntner Hütte statt, zum Thema Gestattungsvertrag, Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bezirksamt, Trailpflege & -bau ... Leider schaffe ich es erst am Montag Abend eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung zu liefern.
Aber zumindest möchte ich mich doch kurz bedanken bei den Teilnehmern. Es war sicherlich nicht einfach, die eigene Arbeitszeit so zu organisieren und sich durch den Berufsverkehr zu quälen, um 17.30 in der Kärntner Hütte zu sein. Die offene und rege Diskussion, mit viel konstruktiver Kritik, hat gezeigt, wie wichtig vielen das Thema ist. Dafür vielen Dank! Mehr dann am Montag


----------



## Iro_ (16. April 2019)

Heute staunte ich nicht schlecht als ich dieses MTB Verbotsschild auf dem offiziellen M2 Trail sah. Da der Verein sich, unter anderem, als Sprachrohr zu der "Abteilung Forsten" erklärt hat.
Der schwammige Text (der MTBs allgemein verbietet), die Richtung und nähe zu dem M2 Trail sind Besorgniserregend.

Ist auszuschließen das diese Aktion durch den Vertrag entstanden ist? (Zeitlich ist dieses Schild im Wald sehr ungünstig gewachsen)
Wurde das Rosengarten Trailnetz (insbesondere M2) mit dem Vertrag aufgegeben? (bzw. nicht Explizit geschützt, was dem gleich kommt)
Meine Ansicht:
Ich bezweifle das Tatsächlich der Trail M2 mit diesem Schild gemeint ist. Da aber das Schild so nah (~2m) an dem Trail Platziert wurde und explizit Mountainbikes nennt ist das Ziel wohl Passanten auf dem Offiziellen M2 Trail gegen die MTBler aufzubringen, damit es leichter wird den Trail zu schließen.

p.s.
Aktuell wirkt es auf mich als wurden einige wenige, der Allgemeinheit unbekannte, Trails aus dem Grauzonenbereich "gerettet" und alles andere Aufgegeben.
Wie viele Kilometer Trail wurden "legalisiert"?

https://www.regionalpark-rosengarte...ike-touren/mountainbike-tour-harburger-berge/

Breitengrad: 53° 27’ 57,87” N
Längengrad: 9° 54’ 48,978” O



Kleines Suchbild


----------



## juju752 (16. April 2019)

Hat nichts mit dem M2 Trail zu tun. Da ging ein Trail direkt bei dem Schild links runter und der verlief durch eine Naturwaldparzelle. Ist aber schon alles mit dem Förster geklärt. Also kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Ride on!


----------



## Spezies8472 (16. April 2019)

In der Tat, dieses Schild irritiert. Aber es betrifft den Trail hinter dem Findling.
Der Text wirkt natürlich nicht gerade freundlich, ist aber abgesprochen und wird
noch um eine freundlichere Variante ergänzt.
Der Hinweis auf die Naturwaldparzelle ist dabei die wichtigste Information, da vielen
das nicht bekannt war und das der Grund ist für diesen Aushang.

Die Gesamtstreckenlänge, die nun im Vertrag erfasst ist, kann ich schlecht schätzen.
Es ist aber weiterhin alles zu befahren. Dieses obige Schild ist eine Ausnahme.
Die Routen des Regionalpark Rosengarten bleiben weiterhin bestehen und sind
im Vertrag berücksichtigt worden. Künftig werden alle Trails nach diesem Muster
gekennzeichnet, mit einem roten Richtungsdreieck.

Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen die Zusammenfassung der Veranstaltung liefern, da doch
eine Menge an Informationen kommuniziert werden müssen. Es ist eine Gratwanderung
zwischen "so knapp wie möglich und so viel wie nötig" . Außerdem wurden in den
Diskussionen wurden viele wichtige Fragen aufgeworfen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (17. April 2019)

So, hier ist sie nun, die Zusammenfassung der Infoveranstaltung vom letzten Mittwoch!

Vorab möchte ich mich noch einmal bedanken. Und zwar bei den fast 40 Teilnehmern, daß sie den Weg mitten in der Woche nicht gescheut haben und sich z.T. durch den Hamburger Berufsverkehr gequält haben, um pünktlich um 17.30 vor Ort zu sein.

Wo und wie fange ich nun an bei der Zusammenfassung? Denn es wurden sehr viele Informationen ausgetauscht. Auch die Themen und Argumente in der rege geführten Diskussion will ich nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Ach so: ich werde hier ganz bewusst keine Namen nennen.

Es begann mit einer kurzen Vorstellungsrunde (Förster Haake + Forstmeister, Förster Eißendorf, zentraler Forstdienst) und meiner Wenigkeit.

Die grundlegenden Dinge zum Vertrag waren das erste Thema (Historie; Gestattungsvertrag und Unterschied zum Deister; Reviere Hake, Emme und Eißendorf; Kampfmittelverdachtsfläche, Vorgabe der Politik 10% des Waldes komplett aus der Nutzung zu nehmen; geologische Besonderheiten; Wild; ...).

Die Funktion und Rolle des Vereins wurde dargestellt. Der Verein hat keine hoheitlichen Rechte. Die Frage, inwiefern ist dann dieser Vertrag bindend ist oder nicht, insbesondere für Nicht-Mitglieder. Das Befahren der Trails ist nicht die Vereinsmitgliedschaft gebunden und für ALLE frei, auf eigene Gefahr. Die Funktion des Vereins lässt sich sehr einfach zusammenfassen: der Verein hat zu kommunizieren und zu organisieren.

Nach einer kurzen Erläuterung zum Naturschutz, wurde die Situation mit den letzten Trailsperrungen und Rückbauten, einschl. Zäune, sehr rege diskutiert.
Die Sperrungen + Rückbauten des Feuerlöschertrails, im Bereich Kaiserstuhl und jüngst am Reiherberg im Bereich sind begründet auf Naturschutz (Erosion, Wildeinstandsgebiet, Naturwaldparzellen, im Bereich Ehestorfer Heuweg zudem Einsturzgefahr der alten Bergwerksstollen). Laut Forstbehörde waren diese Trails nicht abgesprochen / freigegeben und entbehren jeglicher Grundlage.

Danach wurde der Vertrag vorgestellt. Es wurden die unterschiedlichen Paragraphen kurz erläutert. Der Vertrag wird im Transparenzportal der Stadt Hamburg veröffentlicht, den Link stelle ich dann zur Verfügung.

Die einzelnen Paragraphen (Präambel, Wegesicherung, Unterhaltungskonzept, Kommunikationskonzept, kein Nutzungsentgelt, Gerichtsstand, Laufzeit, Kündigung, Ansprechpartner) werde ich hier nicht näher erläutern. Wohl aber die Rechte und Pflichten.

Diese sind im § 6 festgehalten und wurden vorgelesen:

*§6 Rechte und Pflichten des Vereins*

Der Verein ist berechtigt, im Rahmen des abgestimmten Unterhaltungskonzeptes an max. 4 Wochenenden im Jahr Trailpflege zu betreiben. Die verantwortliche Organisation obliegt dem Trailverweser in Absprache mit dem Leiter der Revierforsterei Hausbruch.

1. Es dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Bezirksamtes Harburg keine Änderungen an vorhandenen Streckenverläufen vorgenommen werden.
2. Es dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Bezirksamtes Harburg keine neuen Streckenverläufe angelegt und/oder markiert werden.
3. Es dürfen keine Bauwerke (z.B. Sprungschanzen, Hindernisse) ohne Absprache errichtet werden.
4. Es dürfen keine Eingriffe in den Boden vorgenommen werden, da die Waldflächen als sogenannte Verdachtsflächen unter die Bestimmungen der KampfmittelVO fallen. Das Bezirksamt Harburg übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden bei Zuwiderhandlungen.
5. Der Verein hat Beeinträchtigungen und Sperrungen von Trails durch forstwirtschaftliche oder jagdbetriebliche Maßnahmen zu dulden.
6. In der Zeit von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang sollten die Trails nicht befahren werden.
7. Auf den Trails dürfen ohne gesonderte Genehmigung des Bezirksamtes Harburg keine Sportveranstaltungen durchgeführt werden.
8. Der Verein hat keine hoheitlichen Befugnisse.

Daraus hat sich eine lebhafte Diskussion entwickelt. Hier die wichtigsten Themen als Stichpunkte:
*1. Grundlegendes zum Trailbau und zur Trailgestaltung*
-  Möglichst naturbelassen und keine Piste, es fiel der Satz „bloss keine Murmelbahn“, das beschreibt das sehr gut 
-  Drops, Kicker u.ä. sind nicht verboten, es sollten jedoch Alternativen /Chicken Ways angeboten werden für ungeübte oder ortsfremde Fahrer
-  Erdbewegungen sollen vermieden werden (Kampfmittelverdacht), also Aufbau

*2. Markierung und Beschilderung*
-  Kenntlichmachung der Trails analog des vorhandenen Systems (rote Pfeile/Dreiecke)
-  Kenntlichmachung von Hindernissen, ähnlich wie im Bikepark mit Schildern (kein Plastik, sondern aus Holz)

*3.  Welche Trails sind zuerst an der Reihe?*
-  der Trail vom Försterstieg parallel zur Stadtscheide
-  Wiedereröffnung und Ausbau des Trails im Wald vor der AS Heimfeld
s. Lageplan

*4.  Kommunikationskonzept*
-  Foren (3 Facebookgruppen und 1 Thread in den mtb-news)
-  Aushang an der Kärntner Hütte
-  eigene Homepage unabhängig von den social media (URL wird noch bekanntgegeben)
-  freiwillige Trailguides, die regelmäßig Touren anbieten (als Multiplikatoren)
-  Verteilung von Flyern
-  Infostand an mehreren Wochenenden (mindestens 3)

Es gab zudem noch einen sehr wichtigen Hinweis zum Trailbau. Es sollten nicht nur Trails repariert werden. Die Harburger Berge sind kein Trailpark, und der Schwerpunkt der Trails ist von Haus aus eher flowig. Was aber nicht bedeutet, daß Wurzeln "eingeebnet" und Brechsandpisten geschaffen werden sollen.

Aber um ALLEN Bikern gerecht zu werden, ist die Schaffung von anspruchsvollen Trails (steil, wurzelig, hohe Drops/Kicker, also ähnlich wie der Feuerlöschertrail) enorm wichtig. Denn auch ambitionierten Bikern muss etwas geboten werden! Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, daß wir mit der Forstbehörde hier Lösungen finden werden.
Ach so: der Trail hinter dem Berghotel, der sog. 760, ist freigegeben 

*Und nun zu den Terminen:*
Die 1. Trailbauaktion findet statt am Freitag, den 17.05.2019 ab 16.00 Uhr und wird fortgeführt am Samstag, den 18.05.2019, morgens. Auf alle Fälle vormerken. Das wird noch als Veranstaltung gepostet in den FB-Gruppen.
Material und Werkzeug + Gerätschaften stehen zwar zur Verfügung. Aber es schadet nicht, wenn ihr Eure Schaufel, Rechen, Eimer, ... mitbringt.
Für die nächste Aktion gibt es noch keinen Termin, da erst Erfahrungen gesammelt werden müssen. Aber es sollte nicht zu lange gewartet werden 

*P.S. noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:*
Die Mitarbeit in diesem Projekt ist nicht an die Vereinsmitgliedschaft gebunden und jedem freigestellt. Trotzdem freut sich natürlich MC Pirate über jedes neue Mitglied 
Da ich schon mehrfach dazu angesprochen wurde: wer mag, kann natürlich gerne  Gerätschaften oder einen kleinen Betrag spenden.

Feuer frei zur Diskussion


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. April 2019)

Moinsen

Wurde der Vertrag eigentlich mal juristisch vom Verein überprüft?
Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los,das der Verein schön die Arbeit der Wegepflege übernimmt,die sich die Stadt dann "erspart",d.h.auch den Mist anderer Nutzer beiseite räumen darf und sonnst nichts zu melden hat!Insbesondere wenn Jäger auftauchen zur Dämmerung hat man sich zu verpissen,damit man die Herrschaften nicht bei Ihrem"Sport"stört!Das heißt biken im Winter dann verboten oder was?Ich glaub ich lüge...
Eine traurige Entwicklung,auch traurig,das wir Biker um legalität kämpfen müssen,während die Autolobby weiterhin mit ihren Blechdosen überall hin darf!
Ich wiederhole nochmals als Vereinsmitglied,sollte ich das nächste mal in HH sein und dort biken,fühle ich mich nicht an diesen einseitigen"Vertrag"gebunden,da dieser überhaupt nicht kommuniziert wurde,d.h.wenigsten den Mitgliedern zur Einsichtnahme zur Verfügung gestellt wurde und das finde ich äußerst fragwürdig!Ich kann nirgends zustimmen,dessen Inhalt ich nicht kenne!So lange verweiger ich aus Prinzip,weil ich das Gefühl habe,das mehrere Lobbyisten nur ihre Pflichten kostengünstig loswerden wollen,insbesondere die Stadt!!
Ein Vertrag sollte immer ein Kompromißwerk sein,das hier liest sich aber ganz anders!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (18. April 2019)

@ Shiver:
Es geht um die Trails und nicht um die Wege! Davon abgesehen ist der Vertrag
im Verein ausgiebig diskutiert und natürlich auch juristisch überprüft worden.
Zum Vertragsinhalt ist hier außerdem in letzter Zeit viel veröffentlicht worden.
Für jemand der aus der Ferne zuschaut und weder an der JHV noch an einer
der Infoveranstaltungen teilgenommen hat, sind das kühne Behauptungen.
Viel Spass beim Biken in Harburg!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. April 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> @ Shiver:
> Es geht um die Trails und nicht um die Wege! Davon abgesehen ist der Vertrag
> im Verein ausgiebig diskutiert und natürlich auch juristisch überprüft worden.
> Zum Vertragsinhalt ist hier außerdem in letzter Zeit viel veröffentlicht worden.
> ...




Das sind kein Behauptungen,sondern Erfahrungen mit Vater Staat,da bin ich nüchtern und realistisch geworden!
Von wem wurde der Vertrag juristisch geprüft?
Tja es gibt eben noch Leute,die keinen 9to5 Job haben und sich noch die Finger schmutzig machen müssen für ihr Geld mein Bester....darüber hinaus hab ich ich mich noch um Nachwuchs zu kümmern! 
Davon mal abgesehen ist der Verein ja nicht nur auf Hamburg beschränkt oder?
Kann auch nicht jeder mal eben zur JHV anreisen!Sowas wichtiges sollte wenigsten den Mitgliedern im Original zur Verfügung stellen bin ich der Meinung!
Was wurde denn vom Vertrag hier öffentlich gemacht?
Ich hätte da sehr gerne mal den Originalentwurf zu gesehen...so lange glaube ich mal garnichts!
Schreiben und quatschen kann man viel heutzutage,besonders im Netz.
Übrigens war ich selbst lange genug dort unterwegs um die Sachlage durchaus beurteilen zu können.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Spezies8472 (18. April 2019)

@SHIVER
Der Vertrag wird im Transparenzportal der Stadt Hamburg veröffentlicht. Sobald das geschehen ist,
werde ich den Link posten.

Auf Vereinsseite hat ein Rechtsanwalt, mit Schwerpunkt öffentliches Recht, Wege- und Vertragsrecht,
den Vertrag geprüft. Gespräche mit den Deisterfreunden über deren Vertrag haben dann das Gesamtbild
"rund gemacht". Sonst hätte Ron auch nicht unterschrieben!

Den § 6 mit den Rechten und Pflichten habe ich hier 1:1 veröffentlicht, der ist m.E. das Wichtigste.
Wobei sich dieser Text, zugegebenermaßen, zunächst dramatisch liest und auf den ersten Eindruck
für den Verein, sowie die Biker, nur Nachteile darstellt. Die Diskussion hieraus, und wie diese Punkte
umgesetzt werden oder zu verstehen sind, war sehr rege und auch z.T. kontrovers.

Z.B. die  Sätze 1. bis 4.: Wie sollen aber Änderungen, Streckenverläufe, Hindernisse ohne Eingriffe
in den Boden überhaupt möglich sein?
Es muss aufgebaut werden, was natürlich bedeutet alles entsprechend zu unterfüttern. Deshalb wird
bei den ersten Trailbauaktionen auch der Forstmeister teilnehmen, um ggf. graben zu können oder
uns für Rückschnitt, Arbeiten mit der Kettensäge, usw. zu unterstützen. Es wird am 17.05 und 18.05.
im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes viel bewegt. Es hat im Vorwege Begehungen der Trails gegeben, um Art
und Umfang der Eingriffe und Veränderungen zu klären. Glaub mir bitte, da wird wirklich was passieren.
Allein die Wiedereröffnung und Herrichtung des Trails bei der 2. Aktion ist schon ein erster kleiner Erfolg.
Daran zeigt sich die Einstellung des Försters, der uns hört und ernst nimmt.
Dazu passt auch, dass in den letzten Tagen ein relativ neuer, dem Förster noch unbekannter Trail,
durch ihn freigegeben wurde und erhlaten bleibt. Das ist ein sehr gutes Zeichen den Bikern gegenüber.

Ich bin daher fest überzeugt, daß das alles funktioniert. Die Zusammenarbeit mit den Forstbehörden
ist wirklich auf Augenhöhe, das hat die Veranstaltung am 10.04.2019 deutlich gezeigt. So etwas lässt
sich leider nicht posten, das ist dann der persönliche Eindruck. Und der war sehr positiv.

Wir starten nun und nun muss sich alles entwickeln. Und wenn wir wirklich Schiffbruch erleiden sollten,
dann kann der Vertrag jederzeit mit Monatsfrist gekündigt werden. Das will aber momentan keiner!


----------



## Dodger79 (19. April 2019)

Das mit Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang entspricht quasi einem Fahrverbot für Berufstätige im Herbst und Winter und die "Duldung der Beeinträchtigung durch forstwirtschaftliche Maßnahmen" liest sich für Pessimisten wie "pfleg' mal deinen Trail, wenn wir keinen Bock mehr haben jagen wir mit dem Harvester drüber oder legen forstwirtschaftlich notwendig ein paar Bäume quer". Wie verbindlich sind die Vertragsinhalte für Nichtmitglieder? Welche Konsequenzen drohen dem Verein und ggf. vertragsbedingt dem Revier bei Nichteinhaltung durch Nichtmitglieder?


----------



## T_N_T (19. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die Informationen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und was sich nun entwickelt.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (20. April 2019)

Moin ✌

wir / ich von der Trailfee in den HaBe‘s haben unabhängig von dem Vertrag des Vereins eine Bitte:

Bitte beachtet in Zukunft die Schilder im Wald, unter den offiziellen sind auch noch welche von uns (in Absprache mit dem Forstamt). Die Zäune werden demnächst wieder abgebaut (die möchte doch nun wirklich niemand im Wald sehen) und gerade dann ist es wichtig die Beschilderung zu beachten!

Seit dem letzten Treffen stehen auch wir im Kontakt mit dem Förster welcher für die gesperrten Trails auch teils Ersatz in Aussicht gestellt hat.
Der Trail 760 hinterm Berghotel ist da doch schonmal ein guter Anfang.
Dafür ist aber erstmal wichtig das alles läuft!

Auch wir sind traurig über den „Verlust“ so schöner Trails allerdings sehen wir auch eine Chance in der Zusammenarbeit und schauen uns nun erstmal an was möglich ist.

Also nochmal die Bitte:
Beachtet die Schilder!

Gegen Zäune im Wald und mit hoffentlich bald gutem Ersatz der nun gesperrten Trails

Danke

P.s.
Dies funktioniert nur wenn alle sich daran halten!

Pps Nachtfahrverbot besteht für den Verein, habe ich auch schon auf der Versammlung gesagt dass das nicht funktioniert aber vielleicht muss man nicht erst um 21 Uhr losfahren, der Tiere wegen ‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (20. April 2019)

@Dodger79 
Zunächst die einfache Antwort: es bezieht sich auf das nächtliche Befahren der Trails und nicht der Wege!
Dies ist in den Trailrules der DIMB und des DAV bereits seit vielen Jahren enthalten.

Dieses Verbot soll für alle gelten. Aber: ist es für alle Biker verbindlich, wenn ein Verein unterschreibt?
Das ist eine gute Frage, die ich nicht endgültig beantworten kann. In der allerletzen Instanz kann das
dann nur ein Gericht klären, falls es mal "knallt".

Da der Verein keine hoheitlichen Rechte hat, sind Kontrollen Angelegenheit der Forstbehörden oder der Polizei.
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, daß es soweit kommen wird! Das nächtliche Befahren der Trails wird m.E.
trotzdem weiter vorkommen.
M.E. ist das immer im Einzelfall zu sehen. Sollte der Förster wirklich jemanden nachts auf dem Trail antreffen,
ist es sicher sinnvoll, nicht auf Konfrontation zu gehen. Und so wie ich den Förster einschätze, wird es dann
bei einer Belehrung bleiben. Sollte das dann häufiger vorkommen, wird dem Verein auferlegt, entsprechend
zu kommunizieren. Wenn sich das dann weiterhin häufen sollte ... entweder gibt es wirklich Polizeikontrollen
(eher unwahrscheinlich) oder aber der Verein kündigt den Vertrag.

In der Infoveranstaltung haben wir das auch sehr intensiv diskutiert:
Der Förster ist realistisch und geht davon aus, daß weiterhin nachts die Trails befahren werden. Aber angesichts
der Notwendigkeit eines solchen Verbots (Nachtruhe für die Tiere) ist es vielleicht ein erster Erfolg, wenn der
betreffende Biker umdenkt und nicht mehr 5 x nachts in der Woche fährt, sondern nur noch 3 x und dann
vielleicht nur noch 2 Stunden.
Wobei ich betonen möchte, daß dieses Verbot nicht für Waldwege gilt, sondern für Trails!

Die forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen sehe ich gelassen. Das Trailnetz ist für den Förster eine sehr gute
Möglichkeit, das Wegenetz zu entlasten, da das Revier von Wanderern, Reitern, Familien, Läufern,
Hundehaltern,  Familien, ... intensivst genutzt wird. Und wenn sich die Biker auf den Trails "austoben",
dann werden Konflikte und unschöne Begegnungen auf den Wegen minimiert. Wobei das dann nur äußerst
selten an den Bikern liegt.


----------



## dorfteich (20. April 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> @Dodger79
> ....Und wenn sich die Biker auf den Trails "austoben",
> dann werden Konflikte und unschöne Begegnungen auf den Wegen minimiert. Wobei das dann nur äußerst
> selten an den Bikern liegt.


Was sagt der Förster denn zum Thema Hunde und keine Leine? Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Besitzer getroffen,
der Kritikfähig ist, wenn das Tier ohne Leine umherläuft und man diesen Umstand anspricht.
Und beim laufen habe ich das öfter erlebt, wie der Besitzer hinter her schreit, weil sein Hund (der das noch nie gemacht hat) jetzt ein Reh etc hinter jagt. Ich denke, sowas belastet das Wild mehr, als Biker, die nur ihren Weg verfolgen und nicht das Wild an sich.


----------



## Spezies8472 (20. April 2019)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Was sagt der Förster denn zum Thema Hunde und keine Leine?
> ...
> Ich denke, sowas belastet das Wild mehr, als Biker, die nur ihren Weg
> verfolgen und nicht das Wild an sich.



Volltreffer, wenn die Halter ihre Hunde nicht im Griff haben, das „mag“ er!
Vor allem die Diskussionen, frei nach dem Motto „... das macht er sonst nie ...“
oder „... er will ja nur spielen...“

Das Stören des Wildes durch den Freilauf oder die Fahrgeräusche ist allerdings
auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Das kriegen wir nur in den seltensten
Fällen mit. Wobei es allerdings zum Teil zu einem „Gewöhnungseffekt“ kommt,
so dass der Stressfaktor beim Wild nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## dorfteich (20. April 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Wobei es allerdings zum Teil zu einem „Gewöhnungseffekt“ kommt,
> so dass der Stressfaktor beim Wild nicht zu hoch ist.



So ist es, ich bin letztes in Altenwerder gelaufen und direkt neben der Autobahn
habe ich ein Reh erschreckt, die laute Autobahn ist wohl nicht das Problem, obwohl
noch ein Graben zwischen mir war und somit weit genug weg.
Das das Wild also sooo empfindlich ist gegen Räder, Mensch etc halte ich für Unfug, so lange
man es nicht verfolgt und es einem frei davon laufen kann.
Daher bleibe ich dabei, die Spezies Hundebesitzer eher ein Problem darstellt,
und habe das auch öfter ausdiskutiert. Und das da einige nicht ganz helle im Kopp sind, erklärt sich mit den schwarzen Plastikbeuteln im Wald, die da verteilt werden.
Ähnliches erlebt man beim laufen, die Leute finden das auch noch toll, wenn er nur spielen will.
Aber nur so lange ich nicht mitspiele. 

Aber wie auch immer, im Großen und Ganzen läuft das hier in den HaBe's, es kommt immer drauf an, wie freundlich man selber ist.
Aber Hunde ohne Leine nerven einfach nur, inkl. die Besitzer, bis mal einer unter die 29" Räder kommt, mir fast einmal passiert.
In diesem Fall war der Hund klüger als ich und ist ausgewichen 
Montag gehts wieder in Wald, morgen Rennrad.
Zum Thema Trails, ich fahre nur die, die in Komoot eingetragen sind, es gibt da andere,
aber evt sind das diese Gründe, warum die nicht eingetragen sind.


----------



## kosh_hh (22. April 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> @Dodger79
> Zunächst die einfache Antwort: es bezieht sich auf das nächtliche Befahren der Trails und nicht der Wege!
> Dies ist in den Trailrules der DIMB und des DAV bereits seit vielen Jahren enthalten.
> 
> ...



Nur für den Fall, dass jemand deinen Beitrag ernst nimmt:

Es gibt in Deutschland ein Jedermanns Recht für den Wald, d.h. jeder darf (unabhängig von der Tageszeit) den Wald betreten. Daran müssen sich auch Privatbesitzer von Waldstücken halten, mir also das Recht einräumen ihren Wald zu betreten. In Hamburg ist das Jedermannsrecht im § 9 des Landeswaldgesetztes geregelt http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...oc.id=jlr-WaldGHApP4&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs.

Zu den Begrifflichkeiten Trail oder Weg. Das Gesetz kennt den Begriff "Trail" nicht. Dort spricht man von Straßen und Wegen. Nur weil wir Mountainbiker einen Weg "Trail" nennen (wir könnten auch sagen wir fahren einen "Donald Duck"), ist es immer noch ein Weg. Also ein Weg ist Weg ist ein Weg, völlig egal wir wir den bezeichnen. Übrigens auch die DIMB spricht von Weg und nicht von Trail. Ein gesperrter Weg ist immer gesperrt auch unabhängig von der Tageszeit.

Also wer nachts durch den Wald auf Straßen und W e g e n fährt, verhält sich gesetzeskonform. Die DIMB basieren auf freiwilliger Basis. Daran kann man sich halten, man muss es aber nicht. Es sei denn man verstößt sowohl gegen DIMB als auch Gesetz (z.B. "fahre nur auf Wegen").

Und natürlich ist der Vertrag eures Vereins mit (wem eigentlich?) für niemand anders verbindlich.


----------



## huetterei (23. April 2019)

Moin,
ich möchte echt mal verstehen, warum sich hier einige mit aller Gewalt gegen eine solche Vereinbarung sträuben.
Wollt ihr lieber wilde Outlaws sein? Ist das andere zu brav?

Ich habe bei der Veranstaltung einen Förster erlebt, der (wahrscheinlich durch die bereits getätigte Kommunikation) bereit war, mit einer undifferenzierten Masse (oder auch mit einem wilden Haufen) zu kommunizieren und unsere Seite zu verstehen. Der Gestattungsvertrag gibt uns die Möglichkeit ein Trailnetz zu vereinbaren, ohne dass es zu einem Rückbau durch den Förster kommt. Ebenso wurde durch den Förster/die Forstbehörde die Erweiterung des bis dahin vereinbarten Netzes in Aussicht gestellt.

Jetzt gibt es 2 mögliche finale Situationen die eintreten können:
1. Die MTBler halten sich zumindest weitestgehend an die Vereinbarung. Der Versuchsballon wird als gelungen bezeichnet und das Trailnetz wird "nachhaltig" (das ist ja ein Modewort das immer sein muss) in Einvernehmen erweitert.
2. Die MTBler verhalten sich weiter wie die Axt im Walde (wie passend), entweder auch aus MTBler-Sicht oder vielleicht auch nur aus Sicht des Försters und der Vertrag wird von einer Seite gekündigt oder nicht verlängert.

Was passiert im zweiten Fall? Die Forstbehörde ist genau da wo Sie vorher war. Sie hat das Gefühl dringend etwas unternehmen zu müssen um der Ihrer Meinung nach verheerenden Lage Herr zu werden. Sie wird also andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, um aus Ihrer Sicht den Wald und das Wild zu schützen (oder in Ruhe zu erschießen). Das heißt finanzieller Mehraufwand, Zäune, vielleicht doch mal eine Kontrolle mit der staatlichen Exekutivmacht. Damit es sich lohnt erfolgt dies dann an interessanten Stellen, wo es richtig teuer wird für den, der aus den Büschen geradelt kommt.

Es ist halt ein Versuch einen riesigen Andrang in vernünftige Wege zu leiten. Und auch zu verstehen wo das Problem der anderen Seite ist, das man häufig nicht kennt.

Wenn sich ein MBTler nicht an die Bestimmungen des Gestattungsvertrags hält, hat er aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr zu befürchten als ohne Vertrag (Vereinsmitglied oder nicht).
Das einzige was IMHO zusätzlich käme, ist, dass er in meinen Augen irgendwas wäre zwischen
ahnungslos (dem kann und wird man gerne helfen)
bis hin zu einem
selbstsüchtigen Ar..XXXX.
Weil er die Möglichkeit für alle anderen zunichte Macht, ihren Sport auszuüben.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## Dodger79 (23. April 2019)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich bin alt genug, um es merkwürdig zu finden, dass man heutzutage einen Vertrag zu brauchen scheint, um im Wald Fahrrad zu fahren. Wenn ich da an meine Kindheit/Jugend denke...

Nichtsdestotrotz stehe ich soetwas nicht ablehnend gegenüber. Wenn es "hobby-erhaltend" wirkt und dafür nötig ist, bitte schön. Bin selbst aber auch kein Buddler und habe an natürlichen Strecken mehr Spaß als an gebauten Kickern, Flowtrails etc, daher sind mir eventuelle Einschränkungen durch den Vertrag in diesem Bereich eh schnurz. Wenn dann allerdings Dinge im Vertrag stehen, die die Nutzung im Vergleich zum aktuellen Stand sehr stark einschränken, frage ich mich halt, ob das wirklich so sein muss oder ob man sich da nicht eher selbst in's Knie schießt. Z.B. wieder diese Sonnenuntergang-Sonnenaufgang-Geschichte, das bedeutet im Winter durchaus mal, dass man legal nur zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr fahren darf, obwohl der Zeitraum ausserhalb dessen zu großen Teilen nicht wirklich als "Nacht" definiert ist. Auch die Sache mit den hinzunehmenden Einschränkungen bedarf eigentlich einer ausführlicheren Beschreibung. So finde ich es z.B. vollkommen normal und hinnehmbar, dass an dem Tag, an dem neben dem Trail mit schwerem Gerät gearbeitet/gejagt wird, dort nicht gefahren werden darf. Nicht hinnehmbar hingegen fände ich es, wenn der Harvester oder Jäger dafür den Trail zerstört/in einem Zustand hinterlässt, der ihn ohne Ausbesserungsarbeiten unbefahrbar macht.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es allerdings tatsächlich traurig, dass wir heutzutage scheinbar wirklich Verträge brauchen, damit Menschen gesellschaftliche Grundverhaltensregeln wie Rücksicht, gesunder Menschenverstand etc.pp. auch wirklich einhalten/verstehen. Und auch, dass die Kommunikation nur noch selten argumentatorisch sondern bestimmend stattfindet. Also dass der MTBler eher sagt "aber meine persönliche Freiheit, meine Grundrechte!!!" anstatt einfach mal auf den Förster zu hören. Und der Förster könnte auch mal sagen "Du, die Wildschweine haben Junge gekriegt, fahr' mal die nächsten Woche bitte woanders" anstatt "Gem. § soundso in Gesetz hastenichgesehn: verpiss dich!". Ich bin ein Dorfkind, ich kenne das ganze irgendwie versöhnlicher, mehr miteinander statt gegeneinander...


----------



## huetterei (23. April 2019)

Ich denke das Problem weshalb so etwas notwendig wird bist nicht Du. Das ist auch nicht Klaus und auch nicht Gerd und nicht Niklas.
Aber Klaus Gerd Niklas Peter Sofie Heinrich Helmut ..... das macht dann das Problem.

5,3Mio Leute in der Metropolregion, 1,8 Mio Hamburger und alle finden MTB fahren toll! Einige kaufen sich sogar eins und fahren damit los. Und der einzige interessante Bereich sind die HaBes.
Dann wird es zum Problem.

Auch das mit dem Nachts fahren ist ja gleich abgemindert worden. Breitere Wege überhaupt kein Thema. Trails eigentlich nicht aber es wird keine Hinrichtungen geben.


----------



## dorfteich (23. April 2019)

Einfach ein eBike Verbot aussprechen im Wald, dann wird das schon keine Völkerwanderungen geben auf 2 Rädern


----------



## huetterei (23. April 2019)

Oh nein, oh nein , oh nein
Er hat es gesagt, er hat das unsagbare gesagt
Aber IMHO hat er recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (23. April 2019)

In Inzell waren wir die Außenseiter, kein eBike, nur Beine, dass sehen die da nicht mehr oft


----------



## huetterei (23. April 2019)

Ja, aber Respekt!
Du bist Dir schon klar das Du ein Dinosaurier bist? Und ich weiß nicht ob es Dich glücklicher macht, aber ich gehöre auch zu dieser Art von Bikern.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich möchte echt mal verstehen, warum sich hier einige mit aller Gewalt gegen eine solche Vereinbarung sträuben.
> Wollt ihr lieber wilde Outlaws sein? Ist das andere zu brav?
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich aber Angst und kann nicht mehr schlafen,weil der Staat seine Exekutive womöglich bemühen wird,nur weil sich ein paar pöse Mountainbiker nicht an einen windigen Vertrag halten,sondern,wenn überhaupt,lieber an das Gesetz.Davon mal abgesehen ist nur die Frage,welche?
Die funktioniert doch miittlerweile in keinem Bereich mehr annähernd.
Wer bist du übrigens,das du andere bewertest und verurteilst nur weil sie kritisch sind und hinterfragen?
Das ist übrigens die Grundlage für Weiterentwicklung.
Ein Lemming,ein toter Fisch,der mit dem Strom schwimmt?
Herzliches Beileid,leg dich wieder hin....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## huetterei (24. April 2019)

Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Alles gut wird gut!
Ich hoffe NICHT, dass Du irgendwann begreifen musst, was Du mit diesen Methoden erreichst, weil das für die große Mehrzahl (nenn sie meinetwegen abschätzig Lemminge oder Mitläufer) das Ende ihres Sports und Ihrer Freizeit wäre. 

Ich bewerte nicht das kritische Hinterfragen. Das ist gut und sinnvoll (siehe Trailrückbau). Ich bewerte rücksichtsloses und egozentrisches Verhalten. Ich mache also das gleiche wie Du, wenn Du die Autolobby als rücksichtslos auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht an den Pranger stellst.

Und, sich bei der Abwesenheit von Veranstaltungen wie JHVs oder Veranstaltungen wie in der Kärntner Hütte hinter einem Beruf oder einer Familie zu verstecken ist natürlich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal das nur und ausschließlich für Dich zutrifft und keinen anderen sonst hier. 

Grüße
huetterei
alias Lemming oder Gutmensch


----------



## dorfteich (24. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ja, aber Respekt!
> Du bist Dir schon klar das Du ein Dinosaurier bist?


Eigendlich nicht, es geht doch hier um Sport und fit bleiben.
Ich fahre 4000km Rad im Jahr, mit dem Auto 20tkm (300km Boot ) und laufen um 500km, und
da fast nur im Büro, muss man etwas Auslauf haben.
Jedenfalls kommt ein eBike evt ab 70 in Frage, wenn die Puste ausgeht, aber Rennrad sicher etwas später.
Ich wohne gleich hier an den HaBe's und somit eben öfter kleine MTB Runde, Rennrad oder laufen.
Ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich hier (noch) wenig eBikes im Wald, im alten Land sieht das mit den Rentnern
ja anders aus. Aber da ist das ok, dass die sonst evt gar nicht mehr raus kommen, sofern die Technik beherscht wird, gilt auch im Wald.

Erst Montag den Hasselbrack runter gerauscht, nett gerufen das ich komme, die Wanderer sind zur Seite und freundlich bedankt und ist musste nicht vom Tempo runter.
Somit kann ich die Arbeit vom Verein schon verstehen, wenn dies mehr Verständniss bei den Verantwortlichen erzeugt, zumal jedem damit geholfen wäre. Denn reine Waldautobahn fahren macht ja nun keinen wirklich Spaß, die schmalen Wege (Trails) machen den fun.
Ich muss aber leider 2 Wochen verzichten und Ende Mai erstmal Rennrad in Kroatien, dass neue Male


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2019)

dorfteich schrieb:


> .
> Ich muss aber leider 2 Wochen verzichten und Ende Mai erstmal Rennrad in Kroatien, dass neue Male


Wenn ich mich so an meine Jugend zurück erinnre war Kroatien (Jugoslawien) noch vor Malle der Place to be im Frühjahr um in Form zu kommen;-)

zur Sache: Ich finde die Initiative gut, auch wenn ich nicht mit allen Ergebnissen glücklichbin. Aber so ist das nun mal mit Kompromissen, zudem wenn man am kürzeren Ende sitzt. Der Druck hat in den letzten Jahren immer weiter zugenommen (sie Parkplatz am Sonntag), da waren Gegenreaktionenn zu erwarten.

Also immer ruhig und freundlich bleiben, Rücksicht nehmen und Probleme vermeiden. Das ist meine Strategie....


----------



## huetterei (24. April 2019)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Eigendlich nicht, es geht doch hier um Sport und fit bleiben.
> Ich fahre 4000km Rad im Jahr, mit dem Auto 20tkm (300km Boot ) und laufen um 500km, und
> da fast nur im Büro, muss man etwas Auslauf haben.
> Jedenfalls kommt ein eBike evt ab 70 in Frage, wenn die Puste ausgeht, aber Rennrad sicher etwas später.
> ...



Respekt!
Das ist ja wirklich ein stolze Leistung. So viel km schaffe ich leider nicht.
Wir rufen auch immer, grüßen freundlich und werden eigentlich immer zurück gegrüßt, fast immer sogar freundlich.
Meine Idee ist immer:
Wenn ich freundlich grüße erfreut es die Freundlichen und denen die gerade pöbeln wollten nimmt es den Wind aus den Segeln. Was kostet ein freundliches Wort? Garnichts. (Gutmensch also!)

Und ich bremse immer deutlich runter (es sei denn ich werde angefeuert) egal aus welcher Richtung ich auf die Fußgänger zukomme.
Ist einfach auch eine Freundlichkeit und Rücksichtnahme.

So beschwert sich sicherlich auch keiner.
Gruß
huetterei


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Alles gut wird gut!
> Ich hoffe NICHT, dass Du irgendwann begreifen musst, was Du mit diesen Methoden erreichst, weil das für die große Mehrzahl (nenn sie meinetwegen abschätzig Lemminge oder Mitläufer) das Ende ihres Sports und Ihrer Freizeit wäre.
> 
> Ich bewerte nicht das kritische Hinterfragen. Das ist gut und sinnvoll (siehe Trailrückbau). Ich bewerte rücksichtsloses und egozentrisches Verhalten. Ich mache also das gleiche wie Du, wenn Du die Autolobby als rücksichtslos auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht an den Pranger stellst.
> ...



Na du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...deine persönliche Ironieflanke ging in die Hose mein Bester.
Ich habs nicht nötig mich zu verstecken,keine Sorge....schon mal was von Saison in unserer Branche gehört und Menschen die sich noch reell die Finger schmutzig machen müssen um ihre Brötchen zu verdienen ?
Ich sorge dafür das Lemminge wie du regelmäßig ihr Fahrrad repariert bekommen.
Was du hoffst ist mir Wurscht,ich weiß wie ich mich zu verhalten habe und brauche dafür keinen Alibi-Vertrag,wer sowas braucht der weiß es eben nicht.
Aber hey du ja auch nicht,du bist ja so ein toller und perfekter Gutmensch und steigst beim Fußgänger überholen vorher ab und fragst den ob du vorbeischieben darfst,ja ne ist klar...

Viel Spaß noch

Grüße

Nils


----------



## haga67 (25. April 2019)

Und wen interessiert das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (25. April 2019)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Na du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen...
> ...
> Nils


Zum Wohle des eigentlich sinnvollen Threads enthalte ich mich jeglichen Kommentars.
huetterei


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Zum Wohle des eigentlich sinnvollen Threads enthalte ich mich jeglichen Kommentars.
> huetterei



Do you know PN?
Mein Gott,zieht euch mal den Stock aus dem allerwertesten und nehmt euch nicht so verdammt ernst...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Spezies8472 (28. April 2019)

Die erste Trailreparatur- und bauaktion steht ja bald an, in knapp 3 Wochen geht es los!
Nach der Feinplanung vom vergangenen Freitag sind die Termine und Uhrzeiten nun fixiert:

Freitag, den 17.05.2019 ab 16.00 Uhr bis ca. 20.00 Uhr
und am Samstag, den 18.05.2019 ab 08.00 Uhr bis ca. 18.00 / 18.30 Uhr.
Tteffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte.

Material und Werkzeug + Gerätschaften stehen zwar zur Verfügung. Aber es schadet nicht,
wenn ihr Eure Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, Eimer, Schubkarre, Kanister, ... mitbringt.
Auf dem anhängenden Foto sind die Trailabschnitte markiert. so könnt ihr jederzeit auch später
zu uns stoßen, falls eure Zeitplanung es nicht anders hergibt.

Ach so: für den Samstag Abend habe ich bei der Kärntner Hütte einen Grillabend organisiert.
Wer mag, ist herzlich gerne eingeladen. Unkostenbeitrag je Person 10 EUR, Getränke extra!

Also, wer am 17.05. oder 18.05. mitmachen möchte, bitte mir kurz eine Info geben und
idealerweise dann noch, ob ihr am Samstag beim Grillen dabei seid oder nicht.


----------



## Lokal (29. April 2019)

Moin,

seid Jahren mache ich mich nun, meist am Samstag, auf den langen Weg ins Refugium der Harburger Berge. 
Das von meiner Haustür in Barmbek Süd all the way mit dem Bike - Shiver Style 
Gestern entdeckte ich (leider) zum ersten mal den hier oft erwähnten Feuerlöscher, zu mindestens vermute ich das: steil und zum Ende eine scharfe Rechtskurve, die in eine stark abfallende Mulde mündet, aus der mann nur so hinausschießt. Richtig?

Voll geil, endlich mal was spannendes...Aber dann dieses Schild: Fahrverbot!
Oh ha dachte ich mir jetzt ist es wohl soweit, doch es gab auch Hoffnung, eine Person namens Trailfee teilte auf einem darunter angebrachten Schild mit, das sie im Kontakt mit dem Förster stehe, um wohl eine Einigung herbei zu zaubern.

Eine Google Recherche und zwei Stunden aufwühlender Thread Diskussionen später, weiß ich jetzt was es mit der Fee auf sich hat...

Zukünftig werden meine Ausfahrten also vom dem erheiterndem Wissen begleitet sein, das es tatsächlich eine aktive Bike Community in Hamburg gibt, die sich nun langsam organisiert und mit der nötigen Beharrlichkeit den Förster gnädig stimmt...so in etwa zu mindestens. 

Man soll immer kommen wenn es am schönsten ist - ich bringe meine Schaufel mit!

Ride or Die


----------



## Flachlaender (8. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Würde mich gerne am trailbau beteiligen. Leider kann ich nur am 17. und Schaufeln oder ähnliches kann ich leider auch nicht mitbringen .

Viele


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Mai 2019)

Flachlaender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Würde mich gerne am trailbau beteiligen. Leider kann ich nur am 17. und Schaufeln oder ähnliches kann ich leider auch nicht mitbringen .
> 
> Viele


Super! Macht nichts, wir brauchen auch Manpower. Werkzeug und Gerätschaften werden z.T. gestellt, das sollte reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (14. Mai 2019)

N´Abend allerseits,
zur freundlichen Erinnerung
Wer noch nichts vorhat und sich betätigen möchte, ist gern gesehen am
kommenden 17.05. oder 18.05.. Wenn Ihr anpacken möchtet, gebt mir
bitte kurz eine Info, ob Freitag und / oder Samstag und ob Ihr beim Grillen
dabei seid.
Danke vorab!


----------



## Spezies8472 (19. Mai 2019)

N´Abend allerseits, die Trailbauaktion in den letzten 2 Tagen war ein voller Erfolg.
Am Freitag Abend waren wir zu zwölft und gestern bis zu 20!
Heute habe ich die 2 neu geshapten Trails freigegeben, und nur noch fettes Grinsen überall 
Dank an alle Helferinnen und Helfer, ihr habt echt reingehauen, Chapeau 
Der Einsatz der Förster und insbesondere des Forstarbeiters, war auch beeindruckend.
Der nächste Termin ist in Abstimmung.


----------



## votemaniac (22. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,
jooo, muss auch sagen, dass das Spass gemacht hat, die Party vom Vorabend hier wieder abzuarbeiten.
Nett, dich mal in persona gesehen zu haben.
Das ging auch ordentlich in die Beine, die Karren den Weg runter zu bringen. Fahren tut sich das auch zügiger, als vorher.
Leider vermisst meine Frau immer noch ihren neuen Spaten mit dem Alublatt. Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch der eine oder die andere daran,
dass der nach Hause gebrachte Spaten viel besser aussieht, als das alte Teil, was ich erst einmal mitgenommen habe.
Würde mich freuen.
Auch fand ich es gut, Hollmichel und seinen Kollegen kennenzulernen. Ich glaube, er ist ehrlich bemüht, die MTB-„Gemeinde“ zu unterstützen,
auch wenn er dazu noch andere Standpunkte hat, die ich respektiere, auch wenn das nicht ganz die meinen sind.
Mal schauen, wie das so weitergeht. 
Bin da zuversichtlich.

Happy trailriding


----------



## Flachlaender (22. Mai 2019)

Leider hatte mich die schnodderseuche erwischt und konnte daher nicht mithelfen. Bin aber schon gespannt zu sehen was ihr da gebaut habt.

Grüße


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Juni 2019)

Hello @ all,

der Termin für die 2. Trailreparatur- und bauaktion ist nun endlich festgelegt!
Aufgrund von Urlauben und der bald anstehenden Ferien war leider kein früherer Termin möglich.
Es geht weiter am
*Samstag, den 10.08.2019 ab 09.30 Uhr bis ca. 18.00 / 18.30 Uhr*.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte.

Material und Werkzeug + Gerätschaften stehen zwar zur Verfügung. Aber es schadet nicht,
wenn Ihr Eure Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, Eimer, Schubkarren, Kanister, Giesskannen!! ... mitbringt.

Auf dem  Foto sind die Trailabschnitte markiert. So könnt Ihr jederzeit auch später
zu uns stoßen, falls Eure Zeitplanung es nicht anders hergibt.

Also, wenn Ihr mitmachen möchtet, gebt mir bitte kurz eine Info.

Danke vorab!

P.S.: Die Homepage steht auch ab sofort zur Verfügung.
Die füllt sich nun mit Leben, guckst Du: www.harburgtrails.de


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Juni 2019)

So, ab sofort ist die Homepage für die Trailbau- und reparaturaktionen und
rund um dieses Thema online. Es kann dort alles ohne Login oder Registrierung
aufgerufen werden (Termine und Kalenderdownload, Beiträge, Berichte, Bilder, Forum). 
Allerdings, wie sonst überall im Netz üblich, ist eine Registrierung erforderlich,
falls ihr posten oder hochladen wollt. Es muss sich jetzt alles nach und nach mit
Leben füllen. Bei den Fotos der 1. Trailbauaktion habe ich mich zurückgehalten
aufgrund des Persönlichkeitsrechts.
Feuer frei, Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen  Guckst Du: www.harburgtrails.de


----------



## Upgrader (6. Juni 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Hello @ all,
> 
> der Termin für die 2. Trailreparatur- und bauaktion ist nun endlich festgelegt!
> Aufgrund von Urlauben und der bald anstehenden Ferien war leider kein früherer Termin möglich.
> ...



Top, ich trag‘ mir den Termin unter Vorbehalt ein.
Danke für Deine Mühen und Deinen Einsatz


----------



## norinofu (2. Juli 2019)

*Spezies8472, *hmmm..... Martin, wenn ich nicht irre . Ist ja ne Menge passier seid ich weg bin. Auch dein Trailbau.de
Super Sache. Im Trailbau sind die hier auch ganz klasse. Es gibt halt fast nichts natürliches.


----------



## Spezies8472 (2. Juli 2019)

@norinofu
In der Tat, es tut sich einiges  Zum Glück sehr natürlich und der Anteil
der Murmelbahnen ist gering.
Das Revier in und um Kapstadt soll aber auch einiges zu bieten haben.
Ein Mitfahrer ist regelmäßig dort unten und macht mir immer wieder
den Mund wässrig 
P.S.: Ralf M. wenn ich mich nicht irre ...


----------



## norinofu (3. Juli 2019)

@Spezies8472,  exactamente . Genau der Ralf.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es nach 5 Jahren im alten Heimatrevier aussieht. Du hast ja einiges angeschoben. Respekt.
Das war damals vor 25 Jahren nicht nötig. Da waren wir nur ein paar Hanseln.
Es sei jedem gegönnt dort zu fahren. Aber dann geht´s halt irgendwann nur noch in gegenseitigem einvernehmen.
Meine Stimme hast du jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzi7 (18. Juli 2019)

anyway


----------



## Deleted 509417 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo alle! Ich bin ganz neu in Hamburg und möchte die Trails bei Rosengarten besuchen. Ich fahre aber mi ÖVM dahin. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung wie komme ich am schnellsten dahin und wo soll ich anfangen. Gibt es eine Karte oder so was von den Trails? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. 
LG 
Eduardo


----------



## Spezies8472 (21. Juli 2019)

@Eduga2311
Am besten mit der S3 bis Neuwiedenthal, und dann zur Kärntner Hütte.
Am Wochenende fahren immer Gruppen los, bei denen du dich anschließen kannst.
Am besten 10.30 oder 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## Spezies8472 (1. August 2019)

Zur freundlichen Erinnerung:
Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht? Es gibt noch ein Kontingent an Restkarten für den 2. Trailbautermin am 10.08. 
Wir haben gestern die Strecke inspiziert und es wird echt erlebnisorientiert. Die alte Linie wird "wiederbelebt" und noch
ein paar cooooole Gimmicks bekommen ...
Helfende Hände sind jederzeit gern gesehen. Wer Werkzeug hat wie Schaufel, Hacke, Rechen, Eimer, ... bitte mitbringen!
Entweder um 09.30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte oder direkt vor Ort ab ca. 10.00 Uhr, wir sind nicht zu verfehlen


----------



## Schrollinho (3. August 2019)

Wir sind dabei !


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. August 2019)

Ein fettes Dankeschön an alle Helfer heute! Die Aktion war ein voller Erfolg und das Engagement + Eifer bei allen war echt beeindruckend   Ich war ja noch an dem anderen Trail (von der Bauaktion im Mai) im Einsatz und habe euch nach meiner Rückkehr verpasst. Also hier ein fettes Dankeschön!
Ich schaue mir morgen früh das Ergebnis an. So wie es heute Nachmittag aussah, kann ich die Strecke bestimmt freigeben. Der Regen heute Abend ist bestimmt durchgesickert und hat alles noch mehr verfestigt.
Ride on


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. September 2019)

Moin... , vielleicht ist hier jemand der Interesse hat: 
„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------



## Inschi (25. November 2019)

Hi, mal ne ganz andere Frage zu den HaBe`s oder Umgebung: Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp wo in den HaBe`s oder Hamburg eine gute Stelle zum einbremsen neuer Bremsen vorhanden ist? Hatte schon die wahnwitzige Idee an nem Wochenende in irgendein Parkhaus zu fahren. Ist aber mit meinem Sohn vielleicht nicht ganz sone spitzen Idee. ...is ja nicht so einfach hier mit längeren Abfahrten ?


----------



## DanielSuetel (25. November 2019)

Stadtscheide, also direkt Kärtner Hütte , hoch kurbeln nach unten kannste Einbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (25. November 2019)

Ich verstehe dass Problem nicht. Ein paar mal Vollgas geben, dann bremsen und gut ist.


----------



## dorfteich (25. November 2019)

Ich bin richtung Hasselbrack hoch und dann die Waldautobahn runter zum Waldfrieden. Bergab auf 30kmh zu beschleunigenist leichter.
Da schaft man ca 20 Bremsungen und stört keinen.


----------



## norinofu (25. November 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dass Problem nicht. Ein paar mal Vollgas geben, dann bremsen und gut ist.


Na ganz einfach: geht halt auf die Pumpe. 
@Inschi , Ehesdorfer Heuweg runter. Asphalt hat mehr Grip. Und unten kannste geleich neue Belege einsetzen. Nichts für ungut - aber hoedsch hat schon Recht.


----------



## dorfteich (25. November 2019)

Dann ist das wohl ein Verkaufstrick der Hersteller ...


----------



## norinofu (25. November 2019)

Hab mal gelesen: 10 mal von 30 auf null runterbremsen. Ich mach 5 mal für jedes Rad und dann ist gut. Packt ordentlich zu danach.


----------



## dorfteich (25. November 2019)

Ist ja auch 10x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inschi (26. November 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mir mal überlegen, was mit meiner derzeit bescheidenen Kondi das angenehmste werden könnte. ?


----------



## DonMartino (26. November 2019)

Bei der Kuhtrift die Asphaltstraße runter. Hat auch ordentlich Gefälle. Und man kann sich hinterher noch an der Jumpline austoben.


----------



## norinofu (26. November 2019)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Ist ja auch 10x


na ja, die Hersteller sagen 10 Mal je Rad, macht 20. Aber Achtung.... Klugscheißeralarm


----------



## huetterei (29. November 2019)

norinofu schrieb:


> na ja, die Hersteller sagen 10 Mal je Rad, macht 20. Aber Achtung.... Klugscheißeralarm


Echt? Ich habe 2 Räder, ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Muss ich dann immer 40mal Bremsen?


----------



## platt_ziege (29. November 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Echt? Ich habe 2 Räder, ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Muss ich dann immer 40mal Bremsen?


ja, vor und nach jeder fahrt, und bei einer standzeit von mehr als 24 tagen!


----------



## dorfteich (29. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ja, vor und nach jeder fahrt, und bei einer standzeit von mehr als 24 tagen!



Bin ich froh, dass mein Boot gar keine Bremsbeläge hat, bin da auch ganz sicher.


----------



## kaliberat (1. Dezember 2019)

War heute in der Kuhtrift. Toll gepflegte Sprünge dort! Well done!

Habe da auch den netten Kollegen (YT Capra) wiedergetroffen, der mich mal ermuntert hat, den Drop am Falkenbergsweg zu meistern.


----------



## dorfteich (1. Dezember 2019)

Und das der benötigte Kettenservice fachkundig gleich 2x vertreten war


----------



## kaliberat (1. Dezember 2019)

Nur tolle und hilfsbereite Biker unterwegs in der HaBe's


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Nur tolle und hilfsbereite Biker unterwegs in der HaBe's


sind wohl zumeist zugezogene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (1. Dezember 2019)

Bist Du der Mann mit der gewagten GoPro-Helmhalterung?


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Bist Du der Mann mit der gewagten GoPro-Helmhalterung?


ne, ich bin der weggezogene, der die berge nur als wandergegend von vor 30 jahren kennt und kommendes jahr mal gucken will, was dort duftes entstanden ist. 
bin nur ab und an in hamburg und immer wieder erschrocken, wie schräg drauf, misstrauisch und abweisend die hamburger inzwischen so sind...


----------



## kaliberat (2. Dezember 2019)

Moin!
Gibt es diesen Feuerlöschertrail noch? Bekam gestern den Tipp und kenne den Trail runter zum Sukredo auch. Die Abzweigung in den gebauten Trail ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen.


votemaniac schrieb:


> Auf dem Schotterweg, der vom Stadtscheideweg runter zum Sukredo führt, geht nach 100 Metern ein Trail links ab auch Richtung Sukredo, an dessen Ende dann aber ein kleiner Canyon ist, der mit 2 Drop-Passagen aufwartet. Auf halbem Weg ging links zurück ein gebauter Trail ab, der über einen Kicker, eine verstärkte Kurve, einem kleinen Double zu 2. Drops führte und dann in einer S-Kurve in mehrere "vermeintliche" eingestützte Stollenlöcher führte, an deren Ende weitere Kicker aufgebaut waren. In einer Rechtskurve um einen Baum stand immer ein Feuerlöscher.
> R.I.P.


----------



## hülemüll (2. Dezember 2019)

Den gibt es jetzt wieder. Sogar ganz offiziell. Und nicht nur den... An der Kärntner Hütte wird demnächst eine Trailmap aushängen.


----------



## kaliberat (2. Dezember 2019)

Bestens! Dankesehr!


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2019)

hülemüll schrieb:


> An der Kärntner Hütte wird demnächst eine Trailmap aushängen.


wäre klasse, wenn es diese auch in die digitale welt schaffen würde/könnte!


----------



## norinofu (2. Dezember 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> War heute in der Kuhtrift. Toll gepflegte Sprünge dort! Well done!
> 
> Habe da auch den netten Kollegen (YT Capra) wiedergetroffen, der mich mal ermuntert hat, den Drop am Falkenbergsweg zu meistern.


@kaliberat , YT, ist das die Bike Marke oder ein Tippfehler? Habe Pottie hier in Kapstadt getroffen. Der fährt Downhill Rennen für YT und macht auch Trainingslager für Kids. Interessant, das die Marke auch in unseren HaBes unterwegs ist. Pottie:


----------



## dorfteich (2. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sind wohl zumeist zugezogene



Also ein Ur-Neugrabener war gestern beim Kettenservice dabei, ich.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2019)

Seit wann sind Harburger Hamburger 

Südlich der Elbe sind die Menschen nicht das selbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (2. Dezember 2019)

01.04.1937, zumindest auf dem Papier.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2019)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Südlich der Elbe sind die Menschen nicht das selbe...


scheint so 


dorfteich schrieb:


> 01.04.1937, zumindest auf dem Papier.


wow, in dem alter ballerst du noch die krassen berge runter, oder ist dein ausweis gefälscht


----------



## dorfteich (2. Dezember 2019)

nein, da wurde Harburg ins Hamburg gebracht. (Wer das gemacht hat dürfe bekannt sein)
Aber so alt zu werden mit Sport ist das Ziel  (ich bin um die Hälfte so alt)


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2019)

dorfteich schrieb:


> nein, da wurde Harburg ins Hamburg gebracht. (Wer das gemacht hat dürfe bekannt sein)
> Aber so alt zu werden mit Sport ist das Ziel  (ich bin um die Hälfte so alt)


*FAKENEWS*! ist auch mein ziel


----------



## kaliberat (27. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ich meinte schon YT als Marke.

Allen einen guten Drift ins neue Jahr!



norinofu schrieb:


> @kaliberat , YT, ist das die Bike Marke oder ein Tippfehler? Habe Pottie hier in Kapstadt getroffen. Der fährt Downhill Rennen für YT und macht auch Trainingslager für Kids. Interessant, das die Marke auch in unseren HaBes unterwegs ist. Pottie: Anhang anzeigen 946244


----------



## kaliberat (27. Dezember 2019)

Yepp! Habe ihn gestern gefunden, angesehen und für mein derzeitiges Können und Material (XC Hardtail) als ein wenig zuuuu heftig befunden.
Würde den aber gerne mal mit einem der hiesigen Könner befahren.



hülemüll schrieb:


> Den gibt es jetzt wieder. Sogar ganz offiziell. Und nicht nur den... An der Kärntner Hütte wird demnächst eine Trailmap aushängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexhardtail (28. Dezember 2019)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Zur freundlichen Erinnerung:
> Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht? Es gibt noch ein Kontingent an Restkarten für den 2. Trailbautermin am 10.08.
> Wir haben gestern die Strecke inspiziert und es wird echt erlebnisorientiert. Die alte Linie wird "wiederbelebt" und noch
> ein paar cooooole Gimmicks bekommen ...
> ...


Sehr geil, bin den Trail vorgestern gefahren. Cool was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt


----------



## goldencore (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre auch gerne in den HaBe von Bremen aus. Deshalb fast immer zum Parkplatz Karlstein. Wo finde ich denn den besprochenen Trail? Gibt es da eventuell GPS Koordinaten für den Einstieg?


----------



## Spezies8472 (30. Dezember 2019)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch gerne in den HaBe von Bremen aus. Deshalb fast immer zum Parkplatz Karlstein. Wo finde ich denn den besprochenen Trail? Gibt es da eventuell GPS Koordinaten für den Einstieg?



Die Koordinaten habe ich gerade bei google maps ausgelesen, müssten die hier sein:
N53.466664 E9.919762
Ansonsten an der Kärnter Hütte den 1. Anstieg an der Stadtscheide hoch,
dann links Richtung Reiherberg, dem Trail dann folgen, ca. 400 - 500 m,
bis der wieder auf den Pionierweg kommt und dann fast geradeaus / schräg links
die Kuppe hoch. Foto vom Einstieg und der Kartenauschnitt hängen an.


----------



## Spezies8472 (3. Januar 2020)

Moin allerseits,
in den letzten Wochen wurde ja schon viel über die neuen Trails geschrieben und diskutiert.
Um das Ganze abzurunden, hier die offizielle Trailkarte. D.h. alle darin enthaltenen Trails sind
freigegeben und mit der Abteilung Forsten abgestimmt.
Diese sind nicht in komoot, strava, runtastic, upmove, ...  gelistet, zumindest *nicht* von mir.
Beachtet bitte die Hinweise (Befahren auf eigene Gefahr, Richtung, schwarze Trails vorher besichtigen, ... ).
Die Trails haben nun auch offiziell Namen bekommen ?

P.S.: Es wird in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen noch eine umfangreiche Kommunikation geben,
vor allem wie es in 2020 weitergeht.
An gps-Tracks arbeiten wir auch!


----------



## norinofu (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo Martin, super Arbeit aus dieser Perspektive ?
Bin gespannt, wie das dann live aussieht. Leider habe ich mir in Kapstadt noch die Schulter zerrissen - hoffe aber bis zum Frühjahr wieder fit zu sein und alles neu zu erkunden. 
Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen


----------



## Spezies8472 (5. Januar 2020)

@norinofu
Au weia, gute Besserung! Werd erstmal wiederl fit und dann sehen wir uns das an ??
Und danke für die Blumen ?


----------



## huetterei (8. Januar 2020)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> in den letzten Wochen wurde ja schon viel über die neuen Trails geschrieben und diskutiert.
> Um das Ganze abzurunden, hier die offizielle Trailkarte. D.h. alle darin enthaltenen Trails sind
> freigegeben und mit der Abteilung Forsten abgestimmt......



Hervorragend!
Besonders die neu gebauten Trails sind wirklich Klasse UND einzelne auch von einer Qualität, dass ich Sie nicht fahre. Da ich nicht glaube allzu schlecht zu sein, haben damit dann sicherlich auch die echten Könner Möglichkeiten und können sich mit der Trailfee lieber auf einen Glühwein treffen, anstatt in den Wald zu gehen!

Klasse Sache, vielen Dank
huetterei


----------



## DonMartino (8. Januar 2020)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Und danke für die Blumen ?



Da muss ich lachen!

Die beiden mit Abstand besten Bauprojekte, die in 2019 in den HaBe’s entstanden sind? Der neue Feuerlöscher und der neue Kaiserstuhltrail. Ich glaube, da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen.

Wer hat sie gebaut? NICHT der Vertragsunterzeichner. Ich finde, das muss hier mal klargestellt werden. 

Für den Bau des neuen Feuerlöschers hätten zwei Bauwochenenden nicht mal für den ersten Anlieger ausgereicht…


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Januar 2020)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Da muss ich lachen!
> 
> Die beiden mit Abstand besten Bauprojekte, die in 2019 in den HaBe’s entstanden sind? Der neue Feuerlöscher und der neue Kaiserstuhltrail. Ich glaube, da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du absolut Recht. Das schreibe ich mir auch NICHT auf die Flagge. Das was dort entstanden ist,
mit viel Schweiß, Arbeit und Herzblut, habe nicht ich geschaffen! Die daran Beteiligten sind hier z.T. im
Forum unterwegs, geben sich hier aber nicht so deutlich zu erkennen. Das ist für mich okay, daher habe
ich niemanden konkret angesprochen. Da ist eine gewisse Anonymität gewünscht (zumindest interpretiere
ich das so). Daher auch hier mein Dank an die vielen Helfer, die hier mitlesen!

Aber: ohne Vertrag hätte es den äußeren Rahmen nicht gegeben. Und ob sich ohne eben diesen Vertrag die
Zusammenarbeit mit der Abt. Forsten in dieser Form entwickelt und etabliert hätte, bzw. hätte entwicklen können?
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, daß ab  April / Mai nicht nur ich die treibende Kraft dabei war.


----------



## huetterei (13. Januar 2020)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> …Aber: ohne Vertrag hätte es den äußeren Rahmen nicht gegeben. Und ob sich ohne eben diesen Vertrag die
> Zusammenarbeit mit der Abt. Forsten in dieser Form entwickelt und etabliert hätte, bzw. hätte entwicklen können?
> Wobei ich auch sagen muss, daß ab  April / Mai nicht nur ich die treibende Kraft dabei war.



Und genau das habe ich gemeint!
Diejenigen die den Feuerlöschertrail und auch den am Kaiserstuhl gebaut haben, haben wirklich eine super Arbeit geleistet, aber ohne die Vorarbeit wäre es höchstens in einem Wettbewerb aus Aufbauen und Abreissen geendet.
Meine Hochachtung vor BEIDEN Gruppen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (13. Januar 2020)

huetterei schrieb:


> … aber ohne die Vorarbeit wäre es höchstens in einem Wettbewerb aus Aufbauen und Abreissen geendet.



Die Erbauer vom neuen Feuerlöscher und Kaiserstuhltrail haben ihre Arbeiten vorab mit dem Förster abgestimmt.


----------



## DonMartino (13. Januar 2020)

Und nein, ich war nicht selbst beteiligt an den Bauarbeiten und gehöre auch nicht  zu dieser Gruppe. Aber jeder, der des öfteren in der Gegend unterwegs ist, weiß, das dem so ist.


----------



## juju752 (14. Januar 2020)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Die Erbauer vom neuen Feuerlöscher und Kaiserstuhltrail haben ihre Arbeiten vorab mit dem Förster abgestimmt.


Die Kommunikation mit dem Förster wäre jedoch vermutlich nicht, oder erst viel später, ohne die Vorarbeit von @Spezies8472 Martin in dieser Form zustande gekommen. Ich kann das sagen, da ich zu den Beteiligten gehöre. 
Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig, so lange er weiterhin ein offenes Ohr für die Belange der MTBer hat.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Januar 2020)

juju752 schrieb:


> Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig, so lange er weiterhin ein offenes Ohr für die Belange der MTBer hat.


dem mann sollte man mal so ne umsonst gehostete dankesseite widmen und basteln, so als wertschätzung und gutes beispiel für die anderen ignoranten!


----------



## Deleted 519983 (15. Januar 2020)

moin moin,bin gelegentlich in hamburg aber nie daran gedacht mein bike mitzunehmen. nach der veröffentlichen karte meine frage. die länge einer runde in verbindung aller streckenabschnitte. danke schon mal.


----------



## juju752 (15. Januar 2020)

Klaperad schrieb:


> moin moin,bin gelegentlich in hamburg aber nie daran gedacht mein bike mitzunehmen. nach der veröffentlichen karte meine frage. die länge einer runde in verbindung aller streckenabschnitte. danke schon mal.


Guck mal auf www.harburgtrails.de da ist unter dem Reiter "Biken in den Habes" ist ein Unterpunkt GPS-Routen. Generell kannst du in Harburg eine ziemliche Varianz an Touren mit hohem Trailanteil fahren. Von 15km mit 400 bis 500hm bis zu 50km und ca. 1500hm. Am besten verabredet man sich über die Facebook Gruppe "MTB - Harburger Berge" mit Locals. Dort werden regelmäßig Tourentermine abgestimmt. Ein paar Beispiele. (GPS Routen werde ich nicht online stellen oder verschicken. Mit den Locals treffen oder selbst erkunden. ) Geht aber auch deutlich mehr, je nachdem was die Beine oder der Akku hergibt.


----------



## Deleted 519983 (15. Januar 2020)

supi und danke. nein, ich bin kein datensauger. wollte mir nur einen überblick über die größe des gebietes machen. danke, den rest schaff ich.


----------



## huetterei (22. Januar 2020)

Auf einem anderen Kanal habe ich gerade gehört, das irgendein Honk sowohl den Feuerlöschertrail als auch den Bacardi Rumble Trail beschädigt oder zugelegt hat.

Um vorausschauende Fahrt wird gebeten.
Auch wenn ich mit der Erschaffung (leider) nicht zu tun hatte, weil Sie wirklich richtig gut und mit viel Energie gebaut wurden, nochmal der Hinweis an den Holzkopf, falls er hier mitliest:
Diese Trails wurden von den Erbauern in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster gebaut und sind abgesprochen! 
Solch einen Trail zu bauen ist ohne schweres Gerät und damit ohne den Förster überhaupt nicht möglich.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## juju752 (22. Januar 2020)

huetterei schrieb:


> Solch einen Trail zu bauen ist ohne schweres Gerät und damit ohne den Förster überhaupt nicht möglich.


Bis auf den Baumstamm-Drop wurde alles mit reiner Muskelkraft gebaut. ☝???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519983 (26. Januar 2020)

huetterei schrieb:


> Auf einem anderen Kanal habe ich gerade gehört, das irgendein Honk sowohl den Feuerlöschertrail als auch den Bacardi Rumble Trail beschädigt oder zugelegt hat.
> 
> Um vorausschauende Fahrt wird gebeten.
> Auch wenn ich mit der Erschaffung (leider) nicht zu tun hatte, weil Sie wirklich richtig gut und mit viel Energie gebaut wurden, nochmal der Hinweis an den Holzkopf, falls er hier mitliest:
> ...


wenn es mit absprache vom forstamt ist,unbedingt anzeige gegen unbekannt aufgeben. derjenige soll bei überführung aber mal so richt seine gerechte strafe bekommen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (11. April 2020)

*Review 2019*
Im letzten Jahre war es soweit, nach langer Zeit wurde der Gestattungsvertrag zwischen dem Bezirksamt Harburg und MC Pirate unterschrieben. Es gab im Vorwege und in der Anbahnung viel Diskussion und Kritik, z.B. über den Bedarf, die Inhalte, welche Konsequenzen sich daraus ergeben, …

Um euch alle zu informieren, den Vertrag vorzustellen und wie dieser gelebt werden soll, hatten wir am 10.04.2019 eine Informationsveranstaltung mit der Abteilung Forsten.

Sicherlich, so ein Vertrag der (zunächst) vielleicht abschreckt mit vielen Pflichten und offenbar wenig Spielraum, bringt uns keine großen Vorteile. Wie sich aber schon bei der Veranstaltung herausstellte, kann dieser Vertrag eine Chance sein.

*Hier einmal kurz die Erfolge:*
Bauaktion 17.05. + 18.05. Abschluss-Trail
Bauaktion 10.08. mit Wiedereröffnung des Autobahn-Trail

Nach vielen Gesprächen zwischen mir, Forst und Trailfee können wir auch hier, eine für alle Seiten, erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit verzeichnen.

Wir arbeiten seitdem alle vertrauensvoll miteinander, besprechen uns und können so von den jeweiligen Stärken / Erfahrungen profitieren.

So konnten weitere neue Trails wie der Feuerlöscher, Kleiner Feigling, 760, Bacardi-Rumble und der Abschlusstrail in den Vertrag mit aufgenommen werden.

Wir alle möchten uns an dieser Stelle einmal bei den Beteiligten der Abt. Forst bedanken. Die Mitarbeiter haben sich auch in Ihrer Freizeit sehr viel Zeit genommen und uns bei der Verwirklichung der Trails geholfen.

Des Weiteren sind wir nun offiziell auf Trailguide vertreten.

Wer also Trails und Touren sucht oder einfach nur wissen möchte wo er sich gerade befindet bzw. was in der Nähe ist, kann dies nun auf www.trailguide.net tun.

Vielen Dank auch hier an alle Beteiligten.

*Ausblick auf 2020*
In diesem Tempo kann es natürlich in 2020 nicht weiter gehen.

Ja, es waren 4 Bauaktionen geplant, allerdings war da noch nicht abzusehen wie viele aktiv helfen und wie schnell wir sein werden.

Vielen Dank an Jeden der sich hier so ins Zeug gelegt hat dass wir so schnell vorangekommen sind.

Trails in Hake und Emme sind nur begrenzt möglich, es werden sicherlich Bauarbeiten an ausgesuchten Trailabschnitten stattfinden. Allerdings wird der Fokus in Zukunft eher auf der Pflege und Reparatur der vorhanden Trails liegen. Da es sich um einen sehr weichen Boden handelt, werden wir hier alle dazu lernen und mit der Zeit den optimalen Weg finden.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchten wir nochmal darauf hinweisen dass es nicht nur nicht gewünscht, sondern ausdrücklich VERBOTEN ist, sich eigenständig auf den Trails auszutoben, ob mit alternativen Chickenlines oder anderen Baumaßnamen.

Bei jedem Trail wurde sich etwas gedacht! Wem ein Trail oder nur eine Passage zu schwer erscheint, ist freundlich dazu aufgerufen abzusteigen, diese Passage zu üben oder den ganzen Trail einfach auszulassen.

Wir werden alles vehement zurückbauen oder wieder zu legen.

Spart Euch die Energie also bitte für das wir im Endeffekt alle im Wald sind auf, für das Biken!

*Kommunikation*
Benötigt werden ehrenamtliche Guides, die regelmäßig (1x monatlich) Touren anbieten und somit als Multiplikatoren fungieren. Freiwillige vor! Wer Lust hat, bitte bei mir melden, entweder per PN oder an [email protected]

In dem Schaukasten bei der Kärntner Hütte findet Ihr eine Trailkarte mit allen legalen Trails und 2 Touren die per QR-Code abrufbar sind.

Außerdem sind alle diese Infos, und noch viel mehr, zusammengetragen auf HarburgTrails.de.

*Spenden, Gerätschaften und Sparschwein*
Alle Arbeiten und Tätigkeiten im Wald sind ehrenamtlich. Um den Helfern die Arbeit zu erleichtern ist die Bereitstellung von Gerätschaften und Baumaterialien (Glensanda, Steine, Kaninchendraht, … ) hilfreich. Daher freuen wir uns über jede Spende, entweder als Betrag (egal in welcher Höhe) oder als Sachspende.

Wir haben eine nicht unauffällige Spardose in der Kärntner Hütte aufgestellt, s. Foto


----------



## kaliberat (11. April 2020)

Meinen größten Respekt für die ganze Initiative. Das wertet das Revier nochmal um Einiges auf.


----------



## T_N_T (13. April 2020)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Meinen größten Respekt für die ganze Initiative. Das wertet das Revier nochmal um Einiges auf.



Yo. Sehe ich genauso. Ich finds super, was hier in 2019 und danach entstanden ist. Vielen Dank an die fleißigen Helfer und geduldigen Einflüsterer bei Forst und Behörden. Ich hoffe, es gelingt uns allen, das aufrecht zu erhalten und zu verbessern!??
Auf ein entspanntes und glückliches Miteinander!
Happy Trails allen!
✌️


----------



## norinofu (13. April 2020)

Respekt @Spezies8472 , und vielen Dank für die Initiative und alle helfenden Hände. Bin nach 5 Jahren wieder zurück im Lande und heute eine erste vorsichtige (nach der Schultervereltzung) Tour gefahren - aber mehr Fischbeker Heide. Das Gebiet ab Kärnter Hütte nehme ich mir demnächst vor. 
War eigentlich alles wie damals - ein paar secret trails waren jetzt Autobahnen .... na ja.


----------



## dorfteich (14. April 2020)

Wenn die Waldfahrzeuge durch sind, wird der Trail eben zum 2,5m breiten Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (15. April 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Wenn die Waldfahrzeuge durch sind, wird der Trail eben zum 2,5m breiten Weg.


Nee, ich meine nicht die Waldschredder. Einfach satt ausgefahren - nach Betrieb wie auf Autobahnen. Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt.
Heute war ich dann in der Haake. Die Autobahn Abfahrt und Feuerlöscher sind super geworden


----------



## dorfteich (15. April 2020)

Dann haben wir uns verpasst, war auch Kaiserstuhl.


----------



## norinofu (15. April 2020)

Dann vielleicht morgen?! Ich fahre von Neuwiedental S-Bahnstation die Südschleife über Karlstein und zurück nach Neugragen (S-Bahn). Gruß, Ralf


----------



## dorfteich (16. April 2020)

Wäre eine Idee, heute und morgen aber Rennrad verabredet.
Sonst nächste Woche, ich starte immer ab Waldfrieden (von zu Hause  )


----------



## norinofu (16. April 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Waldfrieden (von zu Hause  )


Oben am Friedhof,  du Glücklicher ?. Ich komme aus Eilbek und brauch schon ne gute halbe Stunde bis Heimfeld. Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und nutze das noch aus. Dann wohl wieder nur am WE. Straße fahre ich nur einmal im Jahr - Cyclassics


----------



## norinofu (26. April 2020)

Sorry @dorfteich , war wieder ein paar Tage nicht hier - aber dafür biken. Hmmm., wollte mich ja melden. Wie isses nächstes WE, wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## dorfteich (27. April 2020)

Der* @kaliberat *wollte sich bei Dir noch melden, diese Woche ausgebucht, WE wohl Garten und Auto kümmern ..


----------



## Leman (29. April 2020)

Mal etwas Offtopic... welchen Bikeladen in Hamburg könnt ihr für ne Inspektion Eures MTBs empfehlen?


----------



## huetterei (29. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Mal etwas Offtopic... welchen Bikeladen in Hamburg könnt ihr für ne Inspektion Eures MTBs empfehlen?


Im Süden:
Ganz klar die eigene Garage!
Immer wieder gibt es auch Lichtblicke, aber bei den 3 Läden im Süden und in Zentralhamburg von denen ich persönliche oder Erfahrungen im näheren Freundeskreis hatte hat es immer wieder Totalausfälle gegeben.
Nicht angezogene Bremsscheiben, nicht angezogene Radachsen, Verlust von Schrauben der Hinterbaugelenke direkt auf der ersten Fahrt nach dem Service, ...
Eigentlich muss man den versierten Mechaniker finden und buchen, nicht den Laden.
Aber es darf ja auch immer nichts kosten


----------



## Leman (29. April 2020)

huetterei schrieb:


> Im Süden:
> Ganz klar die eigene Garage!
> Immer wieder gibt es auch Lichtblicke, aber bei den 3 Läden im Süden und in Zentralhamburg von denen ich persönliche oder Erfahrungen im näheren Freundeskreis hatte hat es immer wieder Totalausfälle gegeben.
> Nicht angezogene Bremsscheiben, nicht angezogene Radachsen, Verlust von Schrauben der Hinterbaugelenke direkt auf der ersten Fahrt nach dem Service, ...
> ...


Die eigene Garage nutze ich schon, allerdings sind Dämpfer und Gabel so ne Sache...  Bei Rennrädern kann ich einige Läden empfehlen. Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nicht einfach in HH einen versierten MTB Händler zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (29. April 2020)

Sonst eben Dämpfer einschicken, Gabel sollte möglich sein, Rest eh.


----------



## norinofu (29. April 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Der* @kaliberat *wollte sich bei Dir noch melden, diese Woche ausgebucht, WE wohl Garten und Auto kümmern ..


Wenigstens hast du nen Garten. Wahrscheinlich "sprengen" ?? hi hi.
Dann warte ich mal auf @kaliberat ???


----------



## huetterei (30. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Die eigene Garage nutze ich schon, allerdings sind Dämpfer und Gabel so ne Sache...  Bei Rennrädern kann ich einige Läden empfehlen. Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nicht einfach in HH einen versierten MTB Händler zu finden.


Auch hier würde ich, nach Erfahrungen in meinem Freundeskreis, selbst ausbauen und einschicken. Was anderes machen die Fahrradläden auch nicht. Keiner von denen macht auch nur den kleinen Service selbst.

Wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, kann das spätestens auch einer der diversen Fremdanbieter.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## DonMartino (30. April 2020)

MSP in der Rentzelstraße serviced die Federelemente selbst, zumindest Fox und Rockshox.


----------



## Leman (30. April 2020)

huetterei schrieb:


> einer der diversen Fremdanbieter.



die wären?


----------



## goldencore (30. April 2020)

Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Flatout-Suspension aus Dortmund gemacht. Auch hier im Bikemarkt wird Service von verschiedenen Anbietern angeboten.


----------



## Trail-Business (30. April 2020)

Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Der Feuerlöscher-Trail ist aktuell gesperrt!
Es wurden einige Schäden ausgebessert und nun soll sich alles erst einmal setzten, Regen seid dank!


----------



## kaliberat (30. April 2020)

@ norinofu: hast Nachricht!


----------



## vicangp (1. Mai 2020)

Moin,
bin neu in die nähe von Stade gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Bikespots. Ich denke am ehesten lohnt es sich für mich in den Harburger Bergen auf Trailjagd zu gehen. Macht es Sinn von Neu Wulmstorf zu starten? Wären von mir ca. 45 Minuten Anfahrt. Oder wo gibt es gute Parkplatzmöglichkeiten, um von dort eine Rundtour zu starten? Gibt es regelmäßge Gruppen?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (1. Mai 2020)

Ich starte immer Waldfrieden, da ist auch gut zum parken.
Du kannst auch nach Wulmstorf fahren und dann ab ehemalige Kaserne starten.


----------



## goldencore (1. Mai 2020)

vicangp schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu in die nähe von Stade gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Bikespots. Ich denke am ehesten lohnt es sich für mich in den Harburger Bergen auf Trailjagd zu gehen. Macht es Sinn von Neu Wulmstorf zu starten? Wären von mir ca. 45 Minuten Anfahrt. Oder wo gibt es gute Parkplatzmöglichkeiten, um von dort eine Rundtour zu starten? Gibt es regelmäßge Gruppen?
> Grüße







__





						D.O.D. - Die Dienstagsrunde in den HaBe's - Teil 2
					

Oh nein, gute Besserung, nicht das du demnächst nur noch Schotter-Rennrad mit gefedertem Vorbau fährst.




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Trailkarte – HarburgTrails
					






					www.harburgtrails.de


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Mai 2020)

Die Kärntner Hütte bietet sich als Startpunkt gut an. Also Neuwiedenthal. Aber klar, von Neu-Wulmstorf aus lässt sich auch gut starten. Ich würde in einen der Seitenstraßen auf den Weg zu den Trails parken.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Die eigene Garage nutze ich schon, allerdings sind Dämpfer und Gabel so ne Sache...  Bei Rennrädern kann ich einige Läden empfehlen. Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nicht einfach in HH einen versierten MTB Händler zu finden.



Ich service alle meine Gabeln und Dämpfer selbst. Wenn Du Interesse hast, können wir das gemeinsam machen. Dann kannst Du es beim nächsten Mal vielleicht selbst. Das ist keine Wissenschaft, wenn man handwerklich einigermaßen zurecht ist.


----------



## norinofu (1. Mai 2020)

kaliberat schrieb:


> @ norinofu: hast Nachricht!


@kaliberat , hab ich was verpasst . In meinem Postfach ist nichts und hier kann ich auch nchts erkennen.


----------



## vicangp (2. Mai 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Die Kärntner Hütte bietet sich als Startpunkt gut an. Also Neuwiedenthal. Aber klar, von Neu-Wulmstorf aus lässt sich auch gut starten. Ich würde in einen der Seitenstraßen auf den Weg zu den Trails parken.



Gefunden danke, dann lohnt sich hauptächlich der Teil bei Heimfeld? Zumindest beschränkt sich die Trailkarte auf diesesn Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. Mai 2020)

Dort sind halt die meisten Trails. Westwärts von dort Richtung Fischbeker Heide wird einem auch noch einiges geboten.


----------



## kaliberat (2. Mai 2020)

norinofu schrieb:


> @kaliberat , hab ich was verpasst . In meinem Postfach ist nichts und hier kann ich auch nchts erkennen.



Hast neue PN von mir. Finde ich für evtl. Tourplanung besser als hier den Faden damit zu versammeln.


----------



## ws55 (2. Mai 2020)

vicangp schrieb:


> Gefunden danke, dann lohnt sich hauptächlich der Teil bei Heimfeld? Zumindest beschränkt sich die Trailkarte auf diesesn Bereich.



Starte doch in neu wulmstorf. Das ganze Gebiet ist doch überschaubar und alles gut Von dort  mit dem Rad zu erreichen.


----------



## huetterei (4. Mai 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> die wären?


Ich habe persönlich keine Erfahrungen, die nicht Garantieleistungen wären.
Aber mit den Stichworten "Service mtb Dämpfer" bekommst Du schon Antworten. Welche wie gut sind kann ich nicht  sagen.

Oder man macht es eben selbst, wenn man versiert ist.



DonMartino schrieb:


> MSP in der Rentzelstraße serviced die Federelemente selbst, zumindest Fox und Rockshox.


Habe schon geahnt, das es doch noch jemanden gibt, aber BOC macht es nicht selbst.
Und andere haben mich quasi für verrückt erklärt, das nur in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2020)

Gabelservice ist nun wirklich keine Hexerei. Bei Dämpfern ist es manchmal etwas tricky, wenn spezielle Stickstoff-Füllungen ins Spiel kommen oder ein Piggy mit IFP, der auf ein definiertes Maß gebracht werden muss.
Wenn man es sich nicht selbst zutraut, kann ich hier aus dem Forum Symion sehr empfehlen. Er ist über den Bikemarkt erreichbar.


----------



## juju752 (4. Mai 2020)

Der Feuerlöscher ist jetzt wieder frisch geshaped und freigegeben! Viel Spaß beim Fahren!  Und immer schön vorsichtig! ??


----------



## norinofu (5. Mai 2020)

Klasse. Großes Big Like an die fleißigen Hände ??


----------



## dorfteich (5. Mai 2020)

Dann hat Jörg jetzt ein Date


----------



## norinofu (5. Mai 2020)

Ich morgen auch ?


----------



## dorfteich (5. Mai 2020)

Ich werde morgen mal den Crosser nehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (6. Mai 2020)

juju752 schrieb:


> Der Feuerlöscher ist jetzt wieder frisch geshaped und freigegeben! Viel Spaß beim Fahren!  Und immer schön vorsichtig! ??


Wow, auch von mir ein Lob für die viele Arbeit die von Euch reingesteckt wird!!


----------



## norinofu (12. Mai 2020)

Sieht (sah) wieder toll aus am WE. Aber bei der Belagerung wird´s wohl wieder nicht lange halten... und dann der Regen ☔... Na, mal sehen. Ist die Sparbüchse in der Kärntner Hütte eigentlich erreichbar? Ich war noch nicht dort, da ich immer mit der S-Bahn komme.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute, morgen am 03.06. ist der Santa Cruz Demo Truck in den Harburger Bergen in der Cuxhavener Str. 55 (Parkplatz Kärtner Hütte). 
Mit dabei natürlich Hightower, Megatower, Heckler und Co. 
Der Termin mitten in der Woche ist natürlich nicht ideal, aber es wäre toll wenn ihr Zeit findet und vorbeischauen könnt. ?
Der Event läuft von 12:00 - 18:00Uhr.


----------



## norinofu (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis - aber ist echt blöd mitten in der Woche


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. Juni 2020)

Ja, für die meisten ist es das leider.


----------



## Jab95 (4. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich komme aus Lüneburg und würde auch gerne mal einen Ausflug in die Harburger Berge machen. Wollte euch mal zur Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit zu den Trails fragen; ich besitze aktuell ‚nur’ ein CC Hardtail. Kann man mit diesem blaue Trails gut fahren, oder liege ich da total daneben von der Einschätzung?


----------



## goldencore (4. Juni 2020)

Das hängt natürlich letztendlich nicht nur am Rad, aber ich denke nicht, dass du auf den blauen Trails Probleme haben wirst. So richtig schwer ist das alles nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juni 2020)

Blaue Trails passen dann perfekt. Die schwierigen kann man danach auch einfach probieren. Falls es nicht passt kann man schnell die paar Meter zurück schieben.


----------



## Spezies8472 (18. Juni 2020)

N´Abend allerseits, in den letzten Tagen wurden im Revier diverse Wege und vor allem der Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte ausgebessert. Auch wenn durch Maschineneinsatz der Untergrund recht fest erscheint, so ist es wie beim Trailbau: es fehlt noch Wasser (das  hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen kommt), damit sich der Schotter noch setzen kann. Bitte passt also ein wenig auf beim Bremsen mit dem Bike und natürlich auch mit dem Auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (18. August 2020)

Moin
Ich war Sonntag das erste Mal in euren Bergen zum biken. 
Ich war ziemlich schwer begeistert. Ist schon ziemlich geil, was ihr so vor der Haustür habt. Vielen Dank für euer Engagement und die ganze Arbeit. 
Grüße aus dem Deister


----------



## platt_ziege (19. August 2020)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag das erste Mal in euren Bergen zum biken.


hast du zufällig deine tour getracked und würdest die gpx datei zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## bubinga (19. August 2020)

@platt_ziege: schau mal hier: https://www.harburgtrails.de/

Damit hast du schon mal einen guten Anfang...
Geh in Wald, geh biken! Schließe dich Leuten an. Lerne den Wald und seine Regeln kennen. 
zum Beispiel, dass gpx Daten nicht und schon garnicht an fremde und bestimmt nicht hier übers Forum weiter gegeben werden!

viel Spaß im Wald
✌?


----------



## goldencore (19. August 2020)

Mein Gott, so geheim muss man in den HaBe wirklich nicht tun, das ist echt albern.

@platt_ziege Schau bei Trailforks, da gibt es zig Touren durch die Gegend.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. August 2020)

Da ich selber buddel, benutze ich weder GPS, Strava oder ähnliches. Ich frage immer die Locals vor Ort, am besten solche die auch buddeln, und sofort hat man einen guten Draht und bekommt die schönsten Sachen gezeigt. 
Kann man oldscool nennen, für mich ist das die angenehmste Art der Kommunikation. 
No Dig, no Ride.


----------



## bubinga (19. August 2020)

Es geht nicht darum Touren oder Trails geheim zu halten.
Es geht um das, was Evel Knievel eben beschrieben hat.
Es geht darum, dass die Trails nicht in Eigenregie verändert werden.
Es geht darum, dass die Homespots mit Respekt behandelt werden.
...und das sehe ich nicht, wenn einfach gpx rübergeschoben werden...

Das sollte in den HaBe genauso gelten wie im Deister, im PfälzerWald, in Finale oder sonstwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutWalfisch (8. September 2020)

Achtung. Durch Wind ist einiges von den Bäumen gekommen!

Schlange unfahrbar (nur neben dem trail). Ansonsten einfach bisschen aufpassen.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Danke für die Info.

Dann bist Du ihn hoffentlich nicht neben dem Trail gefahren!


----------



## KnutWalfisch (9. September 2020)

Den ersten kleinen Ast bin ich noch umfahren. Ab da sieht man aber, dass der trail bis unten voll Gestrüpp liegt.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Den bist Du umfahren anstatt ihn weg zu räumen?
Und gleich den ganzen Trail frei zu räumen?

stark ???


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2020)

Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass die Leute sich um die Trails kümmern, auf denen sie fahren.


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Mit "Drüberherziehen" motiviert man Menschen aber auch nicht zur Sinneswandlung.  Wenn uns also daran gelegen ist, dass jeder Nutzer auch pflegt, sollten wir vielleicht eine andere Ansprache wählen


----------



## KnutWalfisch (9. September 2020)

Naja. Guckt euch mal an, wie viel das ist. Dachte, als ich das nach dem ersten kleine Ast gesehen habe, das sei ne Sperrung vom Förster. Es liegen 2-3 Meter lange Äste mitten in der trail "Rinne" zusätzlich mehrere kleine Tannen. Neben dem trail eher weniger. Da hier und auf harburgtrails aber nichts gepostet war, dachte ich, ich warne vor Sturmschäden.

Fahre morgen oder Freitag wieder. Räume dann auf. Versprochen


----------



## DonMartino (9. September 2020)

Mal ne generelle Frage: Wer übernimmt eigentlich in der Haake die Trailpflege? Der Förster? 
Uns Bikern sind ja seit der Legalisierung die Hände gebunden.

Der Autobahntrail hätte es mal bitternötig…


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Knut 

guter Gedanke.
Eine Sperrung ist es nicht, vielleicht ein anderer waldbesucher....
Wird sicher bald wieder frei sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2020)

DonMartino schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Frage: Wer übernimmt eigentlich in der Haake die Trailpflege? Der Förster?
> Uns Bikern sind ja seit der Legalisierung die Hände gebunden.
> 
> Der Autobahntrail hätte es mal bitternötig…



Die Trailfee / wir Biker*innen. Im großen Maßstab in Rücksprache mit dem Forst, ansonsten ist sowas wie Äste beiseite räumen natürlich auch so erlaubt. Dir wird auf niemand den Kopf abreißen, wenn du nach einem Guss ein kleines tiefes Loch zuschüttest, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutWalfisch (9. September 2020)

Wollte halt nichts "falsch" machen, weil ich erst seit diesem Jahr fahre und nicht weiß, wie eine Förster Sperrung aussieht.

Die Bauarbeiten koordiniert und übernimmt soweit ich weiß der Piraten MC. Den wollte ich da jetzt auch nicht reinpfuschen, falls sie die Rinne mit Stämmen füllen wollten, um nicht so viel Sand ranzukarren 

Weiß nicht, wie gerne die sehen, dass man was verändert, weil man denkt, dass anders besser wäre... Autobahn finde ich aber auch renovierungsbedürftig, würde da jetzt aber nicht eigenmächtig die burms neu aufschütten. Nicht, dass es seitens des Försters dann als unerlaubter nicht abgesprochener Bau gewertet wird.

Bin noch nicht so lange dabei und vielleicht kann ja hier einfach Mal von semi offizieller Seite gepostet werden, ob Ausbesserungsarbeiten gewünscht sind.


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Wie wäre es denn mit gemeinsamen Bau-Aktivitäten. So lernt man sich auch mal kennen.

Hätte auch einen Single Wheeler als Anhänger, so dass ich mit dem Bike etwas Werkzeug transportieren könnte.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Dann hast Du alles richtig gemacht.
Danke nochmal für die Info

Es ist definitiv nicht gewünscht einfach an den trails zu arbeiten.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit gemeinsamen Bau-Aktivitäten. So lernt man sich auch mal kennen.
> 
> Hätte auch einen Single Wheeler als Anhänger, so dass ich mit dem Bike etwas Werkzeug transportieren könnte.



Es gab im letzten Jahr 2 Termine, dazu wurde auch ein Text mit allen weiteren Informationen verfasst.


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Es gab im letzten Jahr 2 Termine, dazu wurde auch ein Text mit allen weiteren Informationen verfasst.



Dann kann man es ja wiederholen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind mehr Termine besser, als wenige. Nicht Jeder der will, kann auch, wenn die Auswahl so gering ist.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Wird erstmal nicht Stattfinden.
Steht alles genauer in dem Text.


----------



## µ_d (9. September 2020)

Puh. Lass mich raten: Du bist Mitglied im McPirate e.V.?

Deine Beiträge sind auf jeden Fall wenig
 Hilfreich und arg passiv Aggressiv. Dein Typ Mensch war genau das was viele Leute befürchtet haben als es hier mit der Idee der Trail Legalisierung los ging.

Habe das Gefühl du denkst deine Vereinsmitgliedschaft gibt dir mehr Rechte und Deutungshoheit über die Trail Nutzung gegnüber nicht organisierten MTBlern?


----------



## DonMartino (9. September 2020)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Steht alles genauer in dem Text.


In welchem Text steht das? Eigentlich sollen vier Bautage pro Jahr stattfinden, was schon lächerlich wenig ist. Dass das Corona-bedingt so nicht möglich war, akzeptiere ich. Aber mittlerweile wäre ein Buddeln in Kleingruppen sicher wieder durchführbar.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Weil ich mich kurz fasse, Dinge auf den Punkt bringe und dabei keine Zeit habe alles ausführlich zu erklären(was schon an anderer Stelle erklärt wurde)?
Bin nicht bei Mc Pirate.

Gespräche gerne auf dem Trail, ich bin niemand der seine Zeit im Internet verbringt, erst recht nicht bei Diskussionen in Foren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (9. September 2020)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Gespräche gerne auf dem Trail, ich bin niemand der seine Zeit im Internet verbringt, erst recht nicht bei Diskussionen in Foren


Aber in welchem Text steht, warum erstmal keine weiteren Bautage stattfinden, darfst Du gern hier noch kundtun. Ein Link reicht mir. Das wird Deine Zeit sicher nicht allzu sehr in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (9. September 2020)

Ich denke Du kannst selber ein wenig zurückblättern bis Du bei Facebook (wo du ja auch bist oder hier) auf das Resümee der Bautage stößt.

...mit welchem Recht Du viel Arbeit, Zeit und Einsatz als  „lächerlich“ bezeichnest gehe ich nicht weiter ein 

bis Bald auf den trails


----------



## µ_d (9. September 2020)

Wir treffen und hier mit dem Verein 52 mal im Jahr zur Trailpflege...


----------



## DonMartino (9. September 2020)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Ich denke Du kannst selber ein wenig zurückblättern bis Du bei Facebook (wo du ja auch bist oder hier) auf das Resümee der Bautage stößt.


Du spielst vermutlich auf Beitrag #363 an. Ich kann ds nirgends lesen, dass 2020 keine Aktivitäten stattfinden sollen.



JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> ..mit welchem Recht Du viel Arbeit, Zeit und Einsatz als „lächerlich“ bezeichnest gehe ich nicht weiter ein


Lies mal genauer, was ich geschrieben habe! Die Anzahl von vier Bautagen habe ich als lächerlich bezeichnet und nicht die Arbeit oder Zeit, die Leute  investiert haben.


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Nicht so hitzig, die Energie kann woanders besser eingesetzt werden 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn neue Aktivitäten so geplant werden, dass mehr Nutzer der Trails einen Beitrag leisten können. Bitte dann auch hier posten, da ich nicht bei FB bin und auch nicht sein werde.

Danke!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2020)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Weil ich mich kurz fasse, Dinge auf den Punkt bringe und dabei keine Zeit habe alles ausführlich zu erklären(was schon an anderer Stelle erklärt wurde)?
> Bin nicht bei Mc Pirate.
> 
> Gespräche gerne auf dem Trail, ich bin niemand der seine Zeit im Internet verbringt, erst recht nicht bei Diskussionen in Foren


Für wen sprichst Du denn, wenn Du von "wir" redest?
Ich frag für nen Froind.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackl67 (9. September 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass Pflege & Bau der Harburger-Trails in zentraler Hand bleiben sollten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, dass die "geduldeten" Strecken auch in dem "geduldeten" Rahmen bleiben in dem sie zurzeit sind. Wenn weitere Gruppen oder andere Zusammenschlüssen anfangen zu bauen, dann verliert man den Überblick. Zudem kann der zuständige Förster dann keine Personen mehr direkt ansprechen, wenn ihm etwas an den Strecken nicht mehr passen sollte! Zurzeit lässt sich das ja alles noch gut überblicken und zurückverfolgen. Und eine Trail-Pflege wird ebenfalls zentral organisiert. Wie oben schon beschrieben: Der Schlüssel zu allem ist einfach FAHREN GEHEN und INS GESPRÄCH KOMMEN. 
Vielleicht entdeckt man so ja sogar noch das ein oder andere versteckte HIGHLIGHT! 
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie der nachvollziehbare Anspruch an zentrale Ansprechpartner und Einhaltung von Abreden mit der Menge der helfenden Hände korreliert. Es geht doch nicht darum, wild drauf los zu bauen, sondern sich an der Pflege zu beteiligen.


----------



## Hackl67 (10. September 2020)

Das kann man glaube ich nicht so allgemein sehen. Wenn es öffentliche Bau-/Pflegeaktionen gibt, verliert man zwangsläufig irgendwann die Kontrolle. Zumal in die bereits erstellten Trails durch bestimmte Personen viel Fleiß, Energie und auch Planung eingeflossen sind. Natürlich hat man dann auch im Hinterkopf was noch passieren soll - vllt. kann man das sogar ein Konzept nennen! Und das möchte man sich nicht gefährden lassen. Bauaktionen und die Koordination der Beteiligten sind auch immer ein großer organisatorischer Aufwand.
Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen - ich habe damals nicht mitgebaut, bin nicht bei der Trailfee und fahre erst seit ca. 8 Monaten wieder aktiv in Harburg ABER wenn man öfter fahren geht und ins Gespräch kommt und sich dadurch KENNENLERNT, dann wird man sicherlich auch die Möglichkeiten bekommen seine Ideen einzubringen und ggf. auch umzusetzen


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2020)

Alles fein für mich, wenn keine Unterstützung gewollt ist, bleibt mir mehr Zeit für mich. Dann zählt allerdings auch kein "no dig, no ride".


----------



## Hackl67 (10. September 2020)

So lange das auch eine verantwortungsbewusste Nutzung der bestehenden Trails impliziert, ist doch alles in Ordnung!


----------



## dorfteich (12. September 2020)

Passt auf euch auf: Unfall? in HaBe's


----------



## KnutWalfisch (12. September 2020)

Oh fuck! Das ist ja schrecklich! Tut mir leid für die Angehörigen! EDIT: und natürlich den Fahrer... Aber der hat davon natürlich herzlich wenig.

Das macht einen nachdenklich und es stellt sich mir die unpassende Frage, ob der Mann einen Helm trug. Absolut nicht, um "selbst schuld" zu sagen sondern eher, um mich selber sicherer zu fühlen.

Sieht aus wie die Rampe nach den Holz Drops um die Sprungstube...
Aber kann auch wo anders sein. Passanten gibt es da eigentlich nicht.
Wird man ja sehen, wenn das nächste Woche noch steht oder platt gemacht wird.


----------



## dorfteich (12. September 2020)

Kann auch die Pumpe sein, glaube nicht das man mit 68 solche Sprünge macht.


----------



## goldencore (12. September 2020)

Waren gestern erst in der Ecke radeln, also ab Kärtner Hütte. Wo genau ist das denn?


----------



## KnutWalfisch (12. September 2020)

Wenn es da ist, wo ich denke, hat es mit der Kärntner Hütte nichts zu tun. Wie der Bericht sagt, liegt die Strecke an der Heimfelder Straße also komplett auf der anderen Seite des gesamten Waldstücks und auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (12. September 2020)

Ja, das hatte mich auch gewundert. Auf der Kärntner Seite der Autobahn gibt es doch nicht so große Kicker, oder?


----------



## KnutWalfisch (12. September 2020)

Ne. Nicht annähernd in der Größe, wie an der Sprungstube oder Jumpline auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn. Kollege hat da Freitag erst sein hardtail getaccoed

Im Kärntner Trailnetz wären die größten Features wohl der drop im Bacardi Rumble, Feuerlöscher drop, Abschluss Baumstumpf im Weg. Aber die kommen nicht an die Features östlich der Autobahn ran. Der vermutete Drop vor dem Kicker auf den Bildern der Berichte geht ja erst ca. 2 Meter runter und dann nochmal 3-4 Meter extrem steile Landung. Sieht praktisch aus, wie eine Kopie des Drama Drops auf YouTube in burm creek


----------



## goldencore (12. September 2020)

Ja, Barcadi und Feuerlöscher kenne ich.


----------



## dorfteich (12. September 2020)

Glaube ist beim Kuhdrift


----------



## T_N_T (12. September 2020)

Das ist nach dem Bild zu urteilen der Double in der Sprungstube (nach dem Drop - wie oben beschrieben).

Beileid!


----------



## KnutWalfisch (22. September 2020)

Vorsicht. Derzeit werden die Wege neu gemacht. 

Konkret wurde der Burm am Ausgang vom Fuchspass weggeschnitten und ist jetzt eine etwa 40 cm hohe Senkrechte Wand. Bin da vorhin ziemlich stumpf drauf genagelt und fast abgestiegen. War zum Glück Recht langsam unterwegs und konnte noch stark abbremsen.

Augen auf. Könnten also derzeit ab und zu mal unerwartete Hindernisse auftauchen


----------



## KnutWalfisch (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Abschlusstrail vom Reiherbewgsweg runter zur Stadtscheide ist gesperrt.
Grund hierfür scheint die Sperrung der Stadtscheide im Bereich des trailausgangs zu sein.
Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2020)

KnutWalfisch schrieb:


> Der Abschlusstrail vom Reiherbewgsweg runter zur Stadtscheide ist gesperrt.
> Grund hierfür scheint die Sperrung der Stadtscheide im Bereich des trailausgangs zu sein.
> Weiß jemand mehr?



Es wurden grade Wegebauarbeiten durchgeführt.


----------



## kaliberat (1. November 2020)

Bin nur selten dort, aber die Sprungstube ist mittlerweile wieder gut in Schuss.

@Spezies8472: Baut Ihr dort auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (3. November 2020)

Im Trail, der vom Bredenberg runter zum Drop an der Mauer geht, liegt im unteren Drittel ein Baum quer über den Trail. Er sollte aber auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit rechtzeitig zu sehen sein.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. November 2020)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Bin nur selten dort, aber die Sprungstube ist mittlerweile wieder gut in Schuss.
> 
> @Spezies8472: Baut Ihr dort auch?


Die Sprungstube gehört nicht zum Vertrag. Da sind ein paar Jungs aus Heimfeld regelmäßig am Start, der Kurs ist immer "wie geleckt"


----------



## KnutWalfisch (8. November 2020)

Doppelpost. Bitte löschen.


----------



## KnutWalfisch (8. November 2020)

Die Landung nach dem größeren drop in der "Jumpline" / "Tableflow" auf der anderen Seite der kuhtrift ist mittlerweile ne ziemlich schmale Rinne. Meint ihr, es ist ok, wenn man da Mal mit nem spaten bei geht und das begradigt?

EDIT 9.11.: WOW! Was war denn gestern im Wald los?!? So viele Leute waren gefühlt das ganze Jahr nicht da. In der Jump Line wurde neben etwa 30 Leuten, die fuhren und zuschauten auch gebuddelt und ein zwei Sprünge gepflegt. Der Drop scheint auch schon etwas liebe bekommen haben. Die Landung ist viel breiter. Wie bereits den Jungs vor Ort gesagt, auch hier nochmalan alle Trail Feen: Danke für euer Engagement.


----------



## kaliberat (10. November 2020)

Auch von mir fette Props! Bin nicht häufig da. Aber derzeit ist die Gegend östlich der Autobahn top in Schuss.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (13. November 2020)

Leitplankentrail 



Moin liebe Mountainbikegemeinde,



heute wurde in Absprache und auf Bitte des Forstes der Leitplankentrail etwas bearbeitet bzw. auf seine ursprüngliche Linie begrenzt.

Leider haben sich im laufe der Zeit so viele alternative Linien ein- und breitgefahren, dass diese nun zugelegt werden mussten.



Wenn etwas nicht gefahren werden kann gibt es einfachere Trails (Blau gekennzeichnet) auf denen sich an die nächste Stufe ran getastet werden kann alternativ steigt ab oder übt bis es klappt.



Wir möchten also nochmals alle Mountainbiker bitten auf den vorhanden Trails zu bleiben, dies erspart uns nicht nur viel Zeit für andere Dinge zB selber Mountainbiken zu gehen sondern sieht auch viel schöner aus!



Für News und Infos folgt uns auf Instagram #HABEMTB und Facebook Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V.



Fragen rund um den Verein? Noch etwas Geduld!



Viel Spaß im Wald und bleibt gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutWalfisch (16. November 2020)

Super! Habe die Leitplanke schon mit den weiten Kurven kennen gelernt und nach und nach "herausforderndere" Linien entdeckt, von denen ich dachte, dass sie "neu" wären. Stellt sich raus: das sind die original Linien.

Sehr cool. Aber im vergleich zu anderen roten strecken verhältnismäßig anspruchsvoll^^


----------



## norinofu (7. Februar 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Das ist nach dem Bild zu urteilen der Double in der Sprungstube (nach dem Drop - wie oben beschrieben).
> 
> Beileid!


Ist schon etwas her der Beitrag - Ende September 2020.
Also: Wenn man von den Tennisplätzen kommend auf dem nördlichen Rücken Richtung Westen (Kuhtrift) fährt und am Ende geradeaus zwischen den Bäumen steil runter ... dann ist am Gegenhang eine kleine Rampe gebaut (Aufwärtssprung). Da isses passiert. Habe an dem Tag dort jemanden getroffen, der´s mir erzählt hat. Vielleicht hat das auch einen Namen bei euch - keine Ahnung. Ist aber quasi Rufweite von der Sprungstube.


----------



## norinofu (7. Februar 2021)

KnutWalfisch schrieb:


> Super! Habe die Leitplanke schon mit den weiten Kurven kennen gelernt und nach und nach "herausforderndere" Linien entdeckt, von denen ich dachte, dass sie "neu" wären. Stellt sich raus: das sind die original Linien.
> 
> Sehr cool. Aber im vergleich zu anderen roten strecken verhältnismäßig anspruchsvoll^^


Moin. 
Sag mir doch mal einer die Leitplanke ist. Auf der Trailkarte von https://www.harburgtrails.de/ ist die noch nicht drauf. 
Martin?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2021)

Heißt auf der Karte Mimimi. Die Nomenklatur ist - zum Glück - nicht einheitlich.

Bitte keine Chickenlines reinfahren / freiräumen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Februar 2021)

JoniMcFlup schrieb:


> Leitplankentrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done..
Bin nach ner argen Verletzung auf´m Feuerlöscher in den letzten Wochen erstmals seit langer Zeit auch wieder auf dem Leitplanken-Trail gewesen und staunte nicht schlecht. Mit gefällt es so sehr gut, den Drop mußte ich mir allerdings genau anschauen bevor ich den gefahren bin, weil von oben sieht der schon recht beeinduckend aus..


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Februar 2021)

norinofu schrieb:


> Moin.
> Sag mir doch mal einer die Leitplanke ist. Auf der Trailkarte von https://www.harburgtrails.de/ ist die noch nicht drauf.
> Martin?


Doch, Nr. 7 auf der Karte!


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Februar 2021)

Doch, auf der Karte ist der drauf, Nummer 7.


----------



## goldencore (7. Februar 2021)

Irgendjemand hat bei Trailforks weiter südlich 4 neue Trails eingepflegt. Weiß da jemand etwas drüber?


----------



## norinofu (7. Februar 2021)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Doch, auf der Karte ist der drauf, Nummer 7.


Supi 
Dann war ich wohl auf nem alten Link gelandet - diesen hier: https://www.harburgtrails.de/2020/01/03/trailkarte/
Der sollte dann vielleicht gelöscht werden....


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2021)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Doch, Nr. 7 auf der Karte!


gibs die karte irgendwo auch in gross/grösser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (8. Februar 2021)

Moin,
was ist eigentlich mit dem kleinen Feigling?
Der ist ja bisher neben dem Feuerlöschertrail, scheint mir aber gesperrt.
Ist das korrekt?

Danke
huetterei


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2021)

Korrekt, Erosionsprobleme.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat bei Trailforks weiter südlich 4 neue Trails eingepflegt. Weiß da jemand etwas drüber?


Das sieht mir zumindest in Teilen nach "_neueren_" Trails aus wenn ich es mit alten GPS Logs vergleiche, die es aber bereits eine Weile gibt.


----------



## goldencore (8. Februar 2021)

Ist da etwas gebaut worden?


----------



## JoniMcFlup (11. Februar 2021)

Moin,

wenn ein Trail gesperrt ist, seht ihr es umgehend auf Trailguide.
Kleine Feigling - 👌🏼
das Schild wurde nur abgenommen da sonst jeder den Trail fährt der den Feuerlöscher fährt, was dazu führt das er breitgefahren uns getreten wird....


----------



## juju752 (11. Februar 2021)

Leuten die in öffentlichen Foren über Standorte von vermeintlichen Trails schreiben und die Trails in Trailforks, Komoot etc. einpflegen, sollte man das Bike wegnehmen!!!


----------



## haga67 (11. Februar 2021)

Moin,
wie sind denn im Moment die Bodenverhältnisse?
Hat man mit normalen Reifen Grip oder fährt man besser mit Spikes?


----------



## dorfteich (11. Februar 2021)

Ich war gestern in der Heide (Neugraben) und PanzerTrail, der Untergrund ist zum Teil vereist und Eisrillen.
Mit den Spikes nicht einmal durchgerutscht, obwohl Kette links 
Geht meistens ohne, aber wenn Eis unterm Schnee, schon schöner.
Ich fahre morgen wieder.
Wenn Du also welche hast, einfach aufziehen, sofern man auch UpHill fährt.


----------



## norinofu (11. Februar 2021)

haga67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie sind denn im Moment die Bodenverhältnisse?
> Hat man mit normalen Reifen Grip oder fährt man besser mit Spikes?


Bin letzten Samstag gefahren: ging super mit ohne Spikes - auch up-hill. Mit dem frischen Schnee sollte es sogar noch besser gehen. Ich bin jedenfalls am WE wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (11. Februar 2021)

Unterm Schnee ist aber Eis, je wo die Sonne hin kam


----------



## Vatusi (12. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich bin gerade auf diese interessanten Seiten bzw. Forum gestoßen. Als Späteinsteiger in den Mountainbikesport  würde ich gern im Bereich in und um Hamburg MtB fahren. Daher wollte ich mich auf den Harburgtrails.de registrieren um weitere Informationen zu erhalten. Dabei bin doch glatt als Spam erkannt worden und "rausgeflogen". Das ist mir noch nie passiert. Was habe ich da falsch gemacht? Könnten mir bitte jemand Hilfestellung geben?


----------



## hoedsch (12. Februar 2021)

Also ich hätte das ja dort versucht:


----------



## KonstantinJ (12. Februar 2021)

Aktuell kann ich mich auch nicht registrieren: "There was a problem with your submission. Please go back and try again."


----------



## juju752 (12. Februar 2021)

Geh einfach auf www.habemtb.de!


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Februar 2021)

> Wir freuen uns auf eine Community mit Mountainbikern:innen von Jung bis Alt, welche mit Rücksicht auf die Natur und andere Waldbesucher (immer freundlich lächeln und winken) biken geht.


ist winken zwingend und verpflichtend? geht statt dessen auch grüssen?   
btw, good job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2021)

juju752 schrieb:


> Leuten die in öffentlichen Foren über Standorte von vermeintlichen Trails schreiben und die Trails in Trailforks, Komoot etc. einpflegen, sollte man das Bike wegnehmen!!!


Ich vermute mal, dass es nie zu vermeiden sein wird, dass irgendwann irgendjemand immer Trails einstellen wird . Ob das immer richtig ist, ist natürlich fragwürdig. (Disclaimer: Ich war es nicht).
Klare Kommunikation oder ggf als Verein dies vorwegnehmen, wäre vllt sinvoller wo wir in Zukunft schon einen Verein an der Hand haben mittlerweile. Selbst dann bleibt aber nicht aus, dass sich sowas verbreitet und öffentlich auf Karten oder Diskussionen auftaucht.

In einem öffentlichen Forum Leute anraunzen und pöbeln, nur weil darüber 2 vaage Nachrichten auftauchen ist jedenfalls auch nicht hilfreich. My 2 cents.


----------



## KonstantinJ (15. Februar 2021)

Darf ich fragen, was das Problem mit dem Bekanntwerden von Trails ist? Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren MTB und bin jetzt seit ein paar Wochen etwas aktiver geworden, d.h. Forum, Strava, Komoot. Bisher bin ich einfach gefahren und habe geschaut, wo es was gibt. Nun freu ich mich, dass ich z.B. Komoot entdeckt habe und dadurch neue Trails finde. Hier wird das ja aber scheinbar nicht gerne gesehen. Warum?


----------



## Marco47 (15. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das Problem mit dem Bekanntwerden von Trails ist? Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren MTB und bin jetzt seit ein paar Wochen etwas aktiver geworden, d.h. Forum, Strava, Komoot. Bisher bin ich einfach gefahren und habe geschaut, wo es was gibt. Nun freu ich mich, dass ich z.B. Komoot entdeckt habe und dadurch neue Trails finde. Hier wird das ja aber scheinbar nicht gerne gesehen. Warum?


Ich denke , die jenigen welche die Trails erbauen , möchten ungern , dass diese Bekannt werden um zu vermeiden , das die Trails zerfahren oder umgestaltet werden und um zu vermeiden das zu viel Verkehr auf den Trails ist und der Förster drauf aufmerksam wird.


----------



## goldencore (15. Februar 2021)

Wir reden aber in den Harburger Bergen nicht von illegalen Trails, also muss man die auch nicht vor dem Förster verstecken. Es gibt ja sogar eine offizielle Karte.

Und bei illegalen Trails gilt hier immer das Motto "Hell ist other people!" Jetzt hat man schon einen Trail durch die Schonung gezimmert, aber wehe es fahren andere Menschen darauf, am Ende noch mit einem E-Bike. Mir kommt das "nicht verraten" von Trails immer ein wenig albern vor, aber das ist für Viele ein rotes Tuch und vermutlich bekomme ich jetzt auch gleich Wind von vorne...


----------



## KonstantinJ (15. Februar 2021)

Ok, verstanden. D.h., da ich bereits Wege gefahren, die nirgendwo eingezeichnet waren und eher künstlich angelegt aussahen, muss ich davon ausgehen, bald Ärger zu bekommen 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, da ich hier im Norden so gut wie nie andere MTBler sehe, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein paar Leute mehr auf dem Trail einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, da ich hier im Norden so gut wie nie andere MTBler sehe, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein paar Leute mehr auf dem Trail einen Unterschied machen.


Das bezieht sich ja wohl nicht auf die Harburger Berge oder? Die sind doch nun wirklich sehr gut frequentiert. Ich würde ja tippen, dass sich die MTB in den letzten 15 Jahren dort verfünfzigfacht haben.


----------



## goldencore (15. Februar 2021)

Vorsicht, diese Debatte füllt schnell 10 Seiten. In den Harburger Bergen ist schon gut was los und ich finde es toll, dass da so viel Arbeit in die Trails investiert wird.


----------



## KonstantinJ (15. Februar 2021)

Ne, ich beziehe mich auf meinen Wohnort im Kreis Pinneberg. Gleiches dürfte ja aber für selbst angelegte trails überall gelten.


----------



## juju752 (15. Februar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wir reden aber in den Harburger Bergen nicht von illegalen Trails, also muss man die auch nicht vor dem Förster verstecken. Es gibt ja sogar eine offizielle Karte.
> 
> Und bei illegalen Trails gilt hier immer das Motto "Hell ist other people!" Jetzt hat man schon einen Trail durch die Schonung gezimmert, aber wehe es fahren andere Menschen darauf, am Ende noch mit einem E-Bike. Mir kommt das "nicht verraten" von Trails immer ein wenig albern vor, aber das ist für Viele ein rotes Tuch und vermutlich bekomme ich jetzt auch gleich Wind von vorne...


Doch wir reden auch in den Harburger Bergen von "inoffiziellen" Trails. Die "offiziellen" Trails beschränken sich auf das Gebiet Haake und Eißendorfer Forst der Harburger Berge. Kann man auf www.habemtb.de finden. Dieses Gebiet macht, jedoch vielleicht ein Viertel der Harburger Berge aus. 
Es geht auch nicht darum, dass andere Leute nicht auf den "inoffiziellen" Trails fahren sollen, sondern um die Art und Weise der Weiterverbreitung. Verabredet euch zum Biken (aktuell natürlich beschränkt ), tauscht euch gerne über PNs aus, schließt euch gemeinsamen Ausfahrten an, oder sprecht andere Biker an und tauscht euch direkt vor Ort aus. Mund zu Mund Verbreitung der Infos ist also auch kein Problem.  Darum geht es doch auch in diesem Sport! Gemeinsam an der frischen Luft Spaß haben und die Natur zu erkunden. Aber schreibt sowas doch einfach nicht öffentlich ins Netz oder legt es am besten noch in einer dieser verteufelten Apps wie Komoot etc an.  Die Förster sind ja auch nicht dumm und kennen genauso die ganzen Quellen, um an solche Infos zu kommen.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2021)

Wenn man einen Trail findet, darf man ihn auch befahren. In den HaBe lassen sich aufgrund der Größe des Gebiets Trails kaum länger geheimhalten. Allerdings muss man nicht die Bekanntheit fördern.

Da der Verein aber nicht möchte, dass man mit baut, sehe ich hier den Codex "No Dig - No Ride" ausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2021)

Moin,

ich denke, dass man da realistisch bleiben sollte, so versteckt der eine oder andere Trail auch ist, irgendwann bekommen die immer mehr Status, auch im Internet. Dann geht die Frequenz doch automatisch hoch. 
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass durch den Verein mehr Kanalisierung erfolgt und dadurch die Trails besser gepflegt werden. Da wäre aber etwas mehr Transparenz und die Verwendung von Bereitschaft zum Helfen wünschenswert, der Verein will ja hier die Führung und Verantwortung im Bereich legale Trails übernehmen. Da muss man natürlich auch auf die Bedürfnisse der Mietglieder und sonstigen Nutzer eingehen. Der Verein steckt aber auch noch in den Kinderschuhen, da muss man vielleicht auch etwas Geduld haben. Der aktuellen Situation geschuldet muss man die Geduld auch noch etwas ausweiten. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Entwicklung des Vereins gespannt.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## guntramm (15. Februar 2021)

Vereinstrails und "inoffizielle" sind etwas ganz anderes. Der Verein steht Helfern und neuen Mitgliedern sicher offen gegenüber. Ebenso sind Komoot und Konsorten nicht gleich Teufelswerk, wenn wir in die Haake schauen. Die restlichen Bereiche der Harburger Berge gehören aber nicht dem Verein an. Dort gelten andere Regeln, wenn man es so nennen möchte. Die Trailfee ärgert sich über jeder Trailentschärfer und neuen Komooteintrag! Trails, Sprünge und Anlieger werden dadurch schneller entdeckt und der Förster hat dann Durchblick. Gar nicht gut!


----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2021)

Meine Hoffnungen in die Entwicklung des Vereins liegen Hauptsächlich darin, dass sich das Konzept der Zusammenarbeit mit dem Förster auch auf weiter Gebiete der Harburger Berge ausweitet. Wenn sich mehr Förster darauf einlassen, gibt es auch mehr Möglichkeiten die Trails legal in Schuss zu halten und ggf die inoffiziellen Trails zu reduzieren. Durch die besseren Möglichkeiten der Instandhaltung vielleicht ein Win Win für alle.


----------



## hülemüll (15. Februar 2021)

hmmm


----------



## bubinga (15. Februar 2021)

Selbst in der Haake lässt sich jetzt schon beobachten wie viel Arbeit es ist die Trails in Schuss zu halten.
Gerade ist ein Shortcut oder eine Chickenline zu gelegt, entsteht woanders schon wieder eine neue Linie...
Schon jetzt kann man jede Woche wieder hinter den Horden aufräumen.
Und das Konzept auf die gesamten HaBe ausgeweitet wird eine mega Arbeit.
An den inoffiziellen Trails kann man sich erfreuen... Es gibt aber keinen Anspruch... an wen auch immer...
Freut euch, dass die Trails da sind. 
Fahrt sie mit Respekt. 
Das hilft hier allen.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Februar 2021)

bubinga schrieb:


> Gerade ist ein Shortcut oder eine Chickenline zu gelegt, entsteht woanders schon wieder eine neue Linie...
> Schon jetzt kann man jede Woche wieder hinter den Horden aufräumen.


wie entstehen diese denn, durch fahrfehler oder weil diese ja auch hier im forum versammelte riesen horde an volldebilen dummbatzen vorsätzlich ihre eigenen lines reinfahren?


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2021)

Bestzeiten bei Strava erreicht man nur ohne Kurven.


----------



## juju752 (15. Februar 2021)

Häufig entstehen die Chickenlines durch den Anspruch der Biker in den Harburger Bergen, dass jeder Trail von jedem befahren werden muss. Es fehlt dann die Einsicht, dass es an der benötigten Fahrtechnik hapert und dann wird der Trail halt an die eigenen Fähigkeiten angepasst. An den Strava Zeiten wird es eher nicht liegen.


----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2021)

bubinga schrieb:


> Selbst in der Haake lässt sich jetzt schon beobachten wie viel Arbeit es ist die Trails in Schuss zu halten.
> Gerade ist ein Shortcut oder eine Chickenline zu gelegt, entsteht woanders schon wieder eine neue Linie...
> Schon jetzt kann man jede Woche wieder hinter den Horden aufräumen.
> Und das Konzept auf die gesamten HaBe ausgeweitet wird eine mega Arbeit.
> ...


Das hört sich aber schon ein wenig nach "die Geister die ich rief" an. 
Und die Leute, als Horden zu bezeichnen... ich weiß nicht. Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass das die Art sein wird, mit der der Verein sich in Zukunft nach außen präsentiert. Dann werden sich nicht nur meine Hoffnungen in Luft auflösen. Denn eins ist wohl unbestritten, bei der aktuellen Entwicklung läuft das auf viel Ärger in den nächsten Jahren hinaus. Da wäre die Vereinsarbeit eine echte Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubinga (15. Februar 2021)

Welche Geister habe ich denn gerufen?
Meinetwegen brauchen wir kein Onlinekarten, Strava, Komootgedöns...

Und ich präsentiere hier nicht den Verein!

Der Verein gibt sich allergrößte Mühe was cooles aufzubauen. 
Nachwuchs- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, das Gesabbel mit den Forstoffiziellen, der Stadt und Nachbargemeinden...
Alles gute Sachen, die viel Nerven kosten...


----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2021)

bubinga schrieb:


> Welche Geister habe ich denn gerufen?
> Meinetwegen brauchen wir kein Onlinekarten, Strava, Komootgedöns...
> 
> Und ich präsentiere hier nicht den Verein!


OK OK, lassen wir das als Missverständnis durchlaufen, ich will Dinge die ich genauso sehe nicht diskutieren . Ein Verein macht eben viel Arbeit und wirft kaum Dankbarkeit ab, egal worum sich der Verein dreht.



bubinga schrieb:


> Der Verein gibt sich allergrößte Mühe was cooles aufzubauen.
> Nachwuchs- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, das Gesabbel mit den Forstoffiziellen, der Stadt und Nachbargemeinden...
> Alles gute Sachen, die viel Nerven kosten...


 Ganz genau, gute Sachen


----------



## JanV (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin öfters mit Komoot unterwegs und freue mich darüber, denn damit habe ich auch nach 15 Jahre noch neue Trails entdeckt in den HaBe...

Was mich vom Herzen muss ist eher folgendes: Die Jumps die angelegt werden sehen hübsch aus aber die meisten die ich gesehen habe, haben eine kleine und/oder schmale Landezone. Wenn man da nicht genau mit der richtige Geschwindigkeit springt, etwas aus der Richtung kommt oder nicht schnell genug bremst, landet man schnell in der Botanik oder gegen einen Baum. Und wenn mal ein richtigen Unfall passiert irgendwo, werden die Jumps sofort alle mit dem Bagger plattgemacht und die Trails mit dicken Bäumen belegt. Also es wäre schon schön, wenn man eine gute Landezone einplant bevor man losbuddelt 

Ansonsten finde ich das alles schön um zu sehen und zu fahren. Auch die Sprungstube in Heimfeld hat es mir angetan. Hab mich mit mein ungefedertes Fatbike noch nicht rangetraut, aber wer weiss steht irgendwann mal ein schönes 29er Fully ins Haus, und dann 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## huetterei (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo Jan,
welche der Sprünge im Bereiche östlich Ehestorfer Heuweg haben denn keine Landezone?
Ich finde die Strecken alle mit sehr viel Verstand angelegt.

Leider sind die kniffligen Teile (im Sinne von technisch anspruchsvoller) an ein paar Stellen von irgendwelchen Honks die das Hinterradumsetzen nicht lernen wollen, begradigt worden, aber ich kenne keine Stelle, an der ich gegen einen Baum springen würde, wenn ich dort nicht garnichts verloren hätte.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## Spezies8472 (17. Februar 2021)

Fast hätte ich es vergessen, JuJu752 hat es ja bereits geschrieben, es gibt einen neuen Verein in den HaBe. Die Homepage ist online: www.habemtb.de
Letzte Woche hatte dieser Verein das auf seiner Facebookseite gepostet. Ich bin zwar nicht der Verfasser, aber da ich in dem neuen Verein aktiv bin, erlaube ich mir das hier zu posten. Zitat:

"Wir sind online!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Das warten hat ein Ende! - Einige von Euch kennen bestimmt noch die Schilder mit Unterschrift der „Trailfee“ oder „Erbauer der Trails“. Genau da kommen wir her! Ein Großteil aus dieser Gruppe hat die Möglichkeit gesehen, im Hintergrund und mit dem Forst zusammen zu arbeiten.
Doch einige Dinge gehen eben nicht im Hintergrund und ohne Verein. Also wurde der Wunsch nach einem Mountainbike Verein immer größer. Auch der Forst möchte einen offiziellen Ansprechpartner aus den Harburger Bergen und so haben wir uns am 6.7.2020 in das Vereinsregister eintragen lassen.
Ein Mountainbike Verein mit Wohlwollen des Forstes – richtig gelesen!
Wir blicken also auf eine lange Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forst zurück und freuen uns auf viele weitere partnerschaftliche Jahre.
Dementsprechend liegt uns viel an der nachhaltigen Pflege unserer bestehenden Trails.
Doch auch Träume muss man haben und so denken wir stetig an den Ausbau unseres Trailnetzes, die Pacht eines Waldstückes und den Bau einer Jumpline.
Wir freuen uns auf eine Community mit Mountainbikern:innen von Jung bis Alt, welche mit Rücksicht auf die Natur und andere Waldbesucher (immer freundlich lächeln und winken) biken geht."


----------



## goldencore (22. Februar 2021)

Dass gestern jeder Mensch, der im norddeutschen Raum ein Mountainbike besitzt in den HaBes war, war ja zu erwarten. Was ich nicht erwartet habe und mir echt sauer aufgestoßen ist, war, dass ich vornehmlich Pulks von bis zu 10 Personen getroffen habe, die munter schnatternd und keuchend unterwegs waren. Corona ist vermutlich mehr so ein abstraktes Konzept, aber man kann sich ja abends dann trotzdem auf Facebook abreagieren, dass das Merkel Regime einem das Recht sich in Freiheit anzustecken weglockdownt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (22. Februar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Dass gestern jeder Mensch, der im norddeutschen Raum ein Mountainbike besitzt in den HaBes war, war ja zu erwarten. Was ich nicht erwartet habe und mir echt sauer aufgestoßen ist, war, dass ich vornehmlich Pulks von bis zu 10 Personen getroffen habe, die munter schnatternd und keuchend unterwegs waren. Corona ist vermutlich mehr so ein abstraktes Konzept, aber man kann sich ja abends dann trotzdem auf Facebook abreagieren, dass das Merkel Regime einem das Recht sich in Freiheit anzustecken weglockdownt.


Nur 10er Gruppen?
Wir sind am Hügel nach dem Paul-Roth Downhill auf eine Truppe von bestimmt 20 (in Worten ZWANZIG) bikern getroffen. Bunte Mischung aus gehobenen Altersklassen, bei denen man zum großen Teil erwarten könnte, dass Sie in der nächsten Woche mit impfen dran sind.

Die anderen Gruppen waren nicht sooo groß, aber ich war schon leicht verstört, zumal ein ausweichen nicht möglich war.

Dafür mal ein herzliches 👎


----------



## dorfteich (22. Februar 2021)

Deswegen bei dem Wetter nur noch Rennrad, die Sonne ist zu Schade unter Bäumen 
und man geht sich besser aus dem Weg.
Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit Spikes auf den Eispisten und da waren es Mutti/Vaddi mit Tee oder Glühwein im 10er Gruppe, auch nicht besser.


----------



## T_N_T (20. März 2021)

Hamburgs Naturschutzgebiete: Mountainbiker ohne Rücksicht – Stress zwischen Besuchern
					

Es wird eng in den Naturschutzgebieten in und um Hamburg. Biker, Spaziergänger mit und ohne Hund und Reiter tummeln sich immer mehr auf den Waldwegen. Das führt zu Stress zwischen den Besuchern in den Wäldern. Die MOPO hat sich mal ...




					www.mopo.de
				




🤦


----------



## dorfteich (20. März 2021)

Der Artikel ist Mopo-Üblich einseitig geschrieben.
Auch die Hundetypen sind keine Engel, keine Leine mitten im Wald (oder 6m Leinen), schwarze Beutel mit Shit im Wald liegen lassen, Kippen weg werfen etc.
Jeder der sich im Wald auf hält, ist auch ein Teil des Problems, weil die Leute eben dort sind.
Unsere Erfahrung, wenn man nett ruft das wir kommen und sich bedankt, ist alles gelaufen und keiner kann Böse sein. Natürlich muss man eben downhill abremsen, flow raus aber dafür sicher.


----------



## JanV (20. März 2021)

Habe es auch gelesen vorhin und wollte es auch posten, aber natürlich war schon jemand schneller...

Es sind immer Wenige die es für viele verpesten. Ich habe sogar ein Klingel am Bike und klingele auch gerne schonmal 100m vorher, weil manche Schwerhörige es erst überhören, dann überlegen müssen, sich dann im Weg laufen und dann endlich beiseite gegangen sind. Ebenso bedanke ich mich immer und auf breite Wanderweg grüße ich andere Leute grundsätzlich. Ich klingele auch nochmal wenn der Hund etwas weiter läuft, damit er guckt und sieht da ist etwas.

Ich frage mich, ob der MoPo Reporter überhaupt weiss, ob es hier ein Verein gibt der viele der Trails überhaupt gebaut hat und pflegt im Zusammenarbeit mit der Försterei? Vllt könnte da mal jemand noch etwas Aufklärung betreiben?


----------



## dorfteich (20. März 2021)

Muss aber ein Aufreißer sein, wie "Kampfhund greift MTBer an" oder so ähnlich.
Die Wahrheit macht keine Auflage.
@Jan: Wir sind Nachbarn


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2021)

Lohnt nicht darüber zu diskutieren. Wo sich verschiedene Interessengruppen eine Ressource (hier Natur) teilen müssen, kommt es zu Konflikten. Käseblätter wie die MoPo machen daraus Geld. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Catsoft (20. März 2021)

Ich wollte hier gerade was über die Presse schreiben. Lohnt sich aber nicht und würde den falschen in die Hände arbeiten  

Auf RTL gab´s letzens einen Bericht mit dem Förster des Reinbeker Stadtwaldes. Die bösen MTBler, die einen Trail gebaut haben, die armen verschreckten Wildtiere im Idyll. Vergessen zu erwähnen haben sie das es sich um einen max. 100 m breiten Steifen zwischen Wohngebiet und ICE-Strecke handelt. Und am Wochenende wegen des Waldhauses eh die Hölle los ist....

Es zählen halt nur Quoten.



dorfteich schrieb:


> Muss aber ein Aufreißer sein, wie "Kampfhund greift MTBer an" oder so ähnlich.
> Die Wahrheit macht keine Auflage.
> @Jan: Wir sind Nachbarn



Für die Quote wäre aber der Schlagzeile "Kampfhund von MTB angegriffen und verteidigt sich" schon besser ... Oder noch besser "Spaziergängerin von MTB- Rowdy angegriffen. Der Hund schlug ihn in die Flucht"


----------



## dorfteich (20. März 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Auf RTL gab´s letzens einen Bericht mit dem Förster des Reinbeker Stadtwaldes.


Steht das "N" bei RTL nicht für Niveau? Also Haken dran, morgen Bäume zählen...


----------



## JanV (22. März 2021)

Ich war Sonntag wieder mit dem MTB im Wald unterwegs und gefühlt haben schon mehr Leute etwas vorsichtig in meine Richtung geschielt so a la "ich hoffe der benimmt sich" ... mal sehen ob es sich wieder legt. Ist jetzt leider jede Biker gefordert extra lieb und extra rücksichtsvoll zu sein, damit sich das wieder einrenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (22. März 2021)

Na ja, ich war am Sonntag auch in den HaBes und es war natürlich ziemlich voll, aber das Miteinander war doch ganz entspannt.


----------



## dorfteich (22. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag wieder mit dem MTB im Wald unterwegs und gefühlt haben schon mehr Leute etwas vorsichtig in meine Richtung geschielt so a la "ich hoffe der benimmt sich" ... mal sehen ob es sich wieder legt. Ist jetzt leider jede Biker gefordert extra lieb und extra rücksichtsvoll zu sein, damit sich das wieder einrenkt.


Muss Du wohl nur gedacht haben, die 3h gestern waren wie immer, nur eine sture Oma, der Rest alles i.O.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. März 2021)

Same same here..

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern wann sich zuletzt in den Harburger Bergen ein Passant über die Mountainbiker aufgeregt hat.


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag wieder mit dem MTB im Wald unterwegs und gefühlt haben schon mehr Leute etwas vorsichtig in meine Richtung geschielt so a la "ich hoffe der benimmt sich" ... mal sehen ob es sich wieder legt. Ist jetzt leider jede Biker gefordert extra lieb und extra rücksichtsvoll zu sein, damit sich das wieder einrenkt.


Ohne ein Foto von Dir können wir nicht bewerten, woran es gelegen hat.


----------



## dorfteich (22. März 2021)

Ich fahre morgen um 5 Uhr an ihm vorbei (Crosser), ich halte mal ausschau


----------



## JanV (23. März 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ohne ein Foto von Dir können wir nicht bewerten, woran es gelegen hat.


Fatbike - evtl wirken die dicken Reifen einschüchternd? Wobei ich eigentlich eher Lob bekomme für das Bike "Boah ohne Motor" 



dorfteich schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen um 5 Uhr an ihm vorbei (Crosser), ich halte mal ausschau


Um die Uhrzeit 😴 ich noch 🤗


----------



## huetterei (24. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Fatbike - evtl wirken die dicken Reifen einschüchternd? Wobei ich eigentlich eher Lob bekomme für das Bike "Boah ohne Motor"
> 
> 
> Um die Uhrzeit 😴 ich noch 🤗


Ach DU bist das, der ohne Motor fährt!?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Fatbike - evtl wirken die dicken Reifen einschüchternd?


Hab mein's (4.8 Zoll) gerade gestern nach zwei Jahren verkauft. Jetzt bist du wohl der einzige Fatbiker hier im Umkreis...


----------



## JanV (28. März 2021)

ja alle Fatbikes die ich hier sehe haben ein E-motor... und ich finde ein fatbike auch nicht optimal für hier. Habe es eigentlich für auf dem Strand gekauft in meine alte Heimat in NL, aber seitdem ich das Bike habe gibts Corona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amjay2019 (28. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> aber seitdem ich das Bike habe gibts Corona


ich dachte die China-Fledermaus sei Schuld


----------



## JanV (28. März 2021)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> ich dachte die China-Fledermaus sei Schuld


Ist die auch aber wegen der Fledermaus konnte ich nicht mit dem Bike im Gepäck verreisen


----------



## platt_ziege (28. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Ist die auch aber wegen der Fledermaus konnte ich nicht mit dem Bike im Gepäck verreisen


du weisst doch aber, alk ist auch keine lösung.
wenn, solltest du es natürlich mit drogen versuchen...


----------



## Catsoft (29. März 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> du weisst doch aber, alk ist auch keine lösung.
> wenn, solltest du es natürlich mit drogen versuchen...



Ich halt´s da mit den Hosen: Kein Alkohol ist auch kein Lösung


----------



## JanV (31. März 2021)

@platt_ziege : Danke für den Tipp, mache ich wenn ich die Fledermaus zu fassen bekomme.

Zwischendurch lese ich nichts davon, dass einer vom Verein sich das Thema annimmt und mal ein Gegendarstellung verfasst oä?

Gr, J


----------



## JanV (16. April 2021)

So denn, der MoPo Artikel zeigt wirkung 🤬. Ich habe heute während der Mittagspause eine kleine Runde mit dem Crosser durch den Wald gedreht und festgestellt, dass der Hohlweg / Canyontrail (Anfang ist bei den Grabhügeln unweit vom Heidefriedhof) vollgelegt ist mit Äste. Hier ist eindeutig Absicht im Spiel. Der Ideallinie ist sichtbar ausgefahren und genau in den Kurven lagen dicke Äste quer über den Trail. Ich habe die erste 3 noch weggeräumt aber als ich gesehen habe, dass der ganze Trail volliegt musste ich aufhören, ich musste ja nach Hause weil ich 13 Uhr wieder online Meeting hatte.

Das ist dort bestimmt nicht der einzige Trail der vollgelegt wurde. Passt also etwas auf in dem Gebiet.

Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2021)

Wirklich aufgrund des MoPo-Artikels? Hat jemand eine MoPo demonstrativ daneben gelegt?

Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn wir uns alle immer irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten um die Ohren hauen, verstärken wir nur Vorurteile und erzeugen Parteilichkeit.


----------



## norinofu (17. April 2021)

Es sind halt überall immer mal Neider unterwegs.  Die Golfspieler darunter würden sich genauso ärgern, wenn man auf dem Grün einen Maulwurf aussetzen würde .


----------



## huetterei (19. April 2021)

Coole Idee...mit den Maulwürfen 

Aber ich habe in letzter Zeit wirklich garkeine Konfrontation mehr mit Nicht-Bikern gehabt!
Ich war wirklich begeistert, gehöre aber auch zu den "Gutmenschen" (was ja neuerdings negativ belegt ist), die bis auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abbremsen, wenn sie Fußgänger überholen oder ihnen entgegen kommen.

Im Gegensatz dazu am Sonntag ein Biker am Karlstein, der obwohl er einen Zickzackkurs durch andere Personen fahren musste nicht unter 20km/h verzögert hat. Die Reaktionen waren entsprechend verspannt.

Also es gibt meiner Meinung nach immer irgendwelche Besserwisser, aber aktuell definitiv keine Eskalation, obwohl sich diese Art der Journalisten alle Mühe gibt, damit endlich wieder über Blutfeden berichtet werden kann.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## norinofu (20. April 2021)

Genau, hab eigentlich auch nie Probleme mit dem Fußvolk. Lieber mal auf 5 Sek. Spaß verzichten und dafür keinen unnötigen Stress heraufbeschwören. 
Manchmal halte ich oben an und warte, bis die mich sehen - dann gehen sie von selbst zur Seite und genießen die Show


----------



## goldencore (21. April 2021)

Ich war am Samstag da. Im Trail vom Wulmsberg, also vom Shining Hotel aus, den Weg noch ein Stück rein und dann rechts runter, lagen zwei Bäumchen quer. Das sah jetzt nicht richtig nach Anschlag aus, aber früher war das nicht.


----------



## T_N_T (24. April 2021)

Ich meine, dass sind alles keine echten Probleme der hier versammelten MTBer.

Viel wichtiger finde ich es, den fleißigen Trailbauern Mal wieder zu danken. Top Job!

ZB Abschlusstrail, aber gilt allgemein!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## goldencore (24. April 2021)

Ja, und alle Schilder nun ganz akkurat!


----------



## norinofu (24. April 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass sind alles keine echten Probleme der hier versammelten MTBer.
> 
> Viel wichtiger finde ich es, den fleißigen Trailbauern Mal wieder zu danken. Top Job!
> 
> ...


Hast Recht. Dickes Lob den Trail Wichteln. Ich denke, ich werde auch mal dem Verein beitreten. Die 50€ im Jahr scheinen mir gut angelegtes Geld. Und hilft NOCH mehr ais ein DANKE SCHÖN 😀


----------



## juju752 (26. April 2021)

norinofu schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Dickes Lob den Trail Wichteln. Ich denke, ich werde auch mal dem Verein beitreten. Die 50€ im Jahr scheinen mir gut angelegtes Geld. Und hilft NOCH mehr ais ein DANKE SCHÖN 😀


Absolut! Wichtiger als das Geld ist es jedoch, dass man eine große Lobby von Mtbern aufbaut. Dann hat man bei Gesprächen mit den offiziellen Stellen ein ganz anderes Stimmgewicht und wird etwas mehr ernst genommen. Also gerne den Verein unterstützen. www.habemtb.de


----------



## norinofu (26. April 2021)

Ich denke, der Verein IST die Lobby. Jede Stimme zählt in der Waagschale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (26. April 2021)

norinofu schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Verein IST die Lobby. Jede Stimme zählt in der Waagschale.


Genau das meine ich! Also ab auf www.habemtb.de und den Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2021)

Tut mir leid, Euch enttäuschen zu müssen, aber der Verein ist keine (wirksame) Lobby, da er nur ein sehr kleine Gruppe der Nutzer der HaBe repräsentiert und keine politische Kraft hat. Ich habe da einschlägige Erfahrungen aus meiner alten Heimat, dem Harz. Lobbyarbeit wird erst auf der politischen Bühne wirksam, selbst wenn die Gesetze auf unserer Seite sind.

Was der Verein auf direkter Ebene erreicht hat, ist mehr als respektabel, von den vielen Arbeitsstunden ganz zu schweigen. Wenn jedoch irgend ein Lokalpolitiker Aktionen gegen MTB als Gelegenheit wahrnimmt, Stimmen zu sammeln, wird das alles in Rauch aufgehen. Ein Vorfall genügt dabei, wenn der/die Richtige beteiligt ist.

Ich will gar nicht gegen die Mitgliedschaft im Verein argumentieren, jedoch sollte die Motivation eher in Mitmachen und Unterstützung begründet sein. Der Verein als Lobby ist einfach eine Illusion und würde Aktionen auf ganz anderer Ebene erfordern.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht gegen die Mitgliedschaft im Verein argumentieren, jedoch sollte die Motivation eher in Mitmachen und Unterstützung begründet sein. Der Verein als Lobby ist einfach eine Illusion und würde Aktionen auf ganz anderer Ebene erfordern.


genau das ist doch der trick mit _wählen_ gehen, ist wesentlich weniger aufwendiger als verantwortung zu übernehmen...


----------



## huetterei (28. April 2021)

Ooops dachte ich gestern...
Der Feuerlöscher wurde an einer Stelle redesigned!
Der chicken way um den ersten drop geht jetzt in größerem Bogen rechts um den Drop und nicht mehr unmittelbar links vorbei! 

Die Bäume die eine unmittelbare Umfahrung verhindern sind ziemlich sicher kein Anschlag, sondern sollen wegweisend sein. Also würde ich sagen: liegen lassen!

Gut gemacht und wahrscheinlich besser für die Umgebung. 
Interessant halt für alle die den chicken way nehmen (müssen), alles andere bleibt gleich.

Vielen Dank für die Pflege.
Gruß
huetterei


----------



## Leman (28. April 2021)

Der Chicken way ist genau richtig an der Stelle. Links war kein offizieller Weg. 

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Trailfeen und an die Gründer des Vereins.
Als Mitglied freue ich mich schon auf die Zeit an denen wir gemeinsam mit anpacken können und dürfen.

Was die Spaziergänger angeht, auf dem Trail oder daneben... wir haben alle unsere Berechtigung dort fahren und wandern zu dürfen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist da Pflicht. Das bedeutet auch mal zurückstecken und nicht auf sein Recht zu beharren. Auf die Bremse gehen und freundlich Grüßen hilft übrigens immer.


----------



## SinusJayCee (28. April 2021)

Ich war am Samstag zum ersten mal da und bin auch den Feuerlöscher gefahren. Keine Ahnung wie es vorher war, aber ich fand die jetzige Linie sehr eingängig. Allerdings erinnere ich mich nicht mehr genau, ob ich den Drop oder den Chicken way gefahren bin, vermutlich letzteres


----------



## huetterei (28. April 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag zum ersten mal da und bin auch den Feuerlöscher gefahren. Keine Ahnung wie es vorher war, aber ich fand die jetzige Linie sehr eingängig. Allerdings erinnere ich mich nicht mehr genau, ob ich den Drop oder den Chicken way gefahren bin, vermutlich letzteres


Du erinnerst Dich nicht? 
Oh jee, das letzte mal als ich mich nicht mehr erinnern konnte war ich nicht den chicken way gefahren und brauchte danach einen neuen Rahmen!

Edit:
Ach und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde die Line super, war nur überrascht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (29. April 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich nicht?
> Oh jee, das letzte mal als ich mich nicht mehr erinnern konnte war ich nicht den chicken way gefahren und brauchte danach einen neuen Rahmen!
> 
> Edit:
> Ach und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde die Line super, war nur überrascht.


Ich war zum ersten Mal in den HaBe und bin in 2,5 Stunden alle offiziellen Trails (bis auf die schwarzen) gefahren. Der Feuerlöscher ist mir als einer der besten Trails in Erinnerung geblieben. (Nichts gegen die anderen Trails, ich fand alle sehr gut!) Aber bei so vielen neuen Trails an einem Tag weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr welche Linie ich dort gewählt habe 🙄

Dieses Wochenende wollte ich wieder hin, dann schaue ich mir das noch einmal genau an


----------



## cherokee42 (2. Mai 2021)

Heute ist Bautag in der Sprungstube Heimfeld. für die, die mithelfen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco47 (10. Mai 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Heute ist Bautag in der Sprungstube Heimfeld. für die, die mithelfen wollen.


Schade leider erst jetzt gelesen , steht demnächst nochmal so etwas an ?
Evtl. bei der Jumpline neben an ? Ich wäre gerne mal dabei zu buddeln und zu helfen , leider bekommt man selten mit wann wo gebaut wird.
Falls es da eine WA ruppe gibt gern PN )


----------



## cherokee42 (10. Mai 2021)

Moin, jeder erste Sonntag im Monat ist Bautag ab 11:00 Uhr. helfende Hände sind immer willkommen.


----------



## goldencore (29. Mai 2021)

Habt ihr das schon mal zur Kenntnis genommen? Steht oben am "Platz da!" Trail. Hat natürlich keine rechtliche Relevanz, oder?


----------



## cherokee42 (31. Mai 2021)

Marco47 schrieb:


> Schade leider erst jetzt gelesen , steht demnächst nochmal so etwas an ?
> Evtl. bei der Jumpline neben an ? Ich wäre gerne mal dabei zu buddeln und zu helfen , leider bekommt man selten mit wann wo gebaut wird.
> Falls es da eine WA ruppe gibt gern PN )


Jo, am 6.6.2021 ab 11 Uhr wird wieder geshaped etc. was das Zeug hält.


----------



## cherokee42 (31. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon mal zur Kenntnis genommen? Steht oben am "Platz da!" Trail. Hat natürlich keine rechtliche Relevanz, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1282259


*Bundeswaldgesetz, § 14 (1): Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. 

Sachbeschädigung kann man in soweit ausschließen, so lange man keine Wurzeln durchhakt oder Bäume fällt! Ein bisschen Erde oder loses Holz umverteilen wird kein Richter als Sachbeschädigung werten.

Handelt es sich denn um einen Weg, der in einer Karte verzeichnet ist? Wenn nicht könnte §14 (1) verletzt sein!*


----------



## DonMartino (31. Mai 2021)

Ist doch super, dass der Waldbesitzer da ein ziemlich massives Schild aufgestellt hat. Das erleichtert das Auffinden des Trails für ortsfremde MTBler enorm  Komoot, Strava, Trailsforks – braucht man nicht mehr.

Inhaltlich ist das natürlich halbjuristischer Blödsinn. Er muss das Betreten seines Waldes durch Erholungssuchende, zu denen auch wir MTBler gehören, dulden, wie schon @cherokee42 geschrieben hat. Und Wege sind natürlich nicht nur solche, die durch zweispurige Fahrzeuge (PKW/ Traktor o.ä.) befahren werden können.

Achtung, Spekulation: Mir scheint dieser neue Schildertext aus der gleichen Feder geflossen zu sein, wie jener, den @votemaniac in Beitrag #230 dokumentiert hat. Das Schild stand (oder steht) ja ganz in der Nähe des neuen Schildes. Ich erlaube mir mal, das Bild von @votemaniac hier zu kopieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2021)

Da hier schon wieder mit Paragrafen durch die Gegend geworfen wird und Texte zerlegt werden, hier nur ein kurzer Einwurf. Da wo diese Schilder stehen war nie ein Weg. Der erste Mountainbiker fräste ihn mit Stollenreifen in den Untergrund. Also lieber mal den Ball flach halten.


----------



## huetterei (31. Mai 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> *Bundeswaldgesetz, § 14 (1): Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet.
> 
> Sachbeschädigung kann man in soweit ausschließen, so lange man keine Wurzeln durchhakt oder Bäume fällt! Ein bisschen Erde oder loses Holz umverteilen wird kein Richter als Sachbeschädigung werten.
> 
> Handelt es sich denn um einen Weg, der in einer Karte verzeichnet ist? Wenn nicht könnte §14 (1) verletzt sein!*


Es handelt sich um einen Singletrail.
Solche Schilder kenne ich eigentlich vom Parallelweg zum Schwedentrail.

Woher der Herr Verfasser die Detaillierung "zweispurig" entnimmt oder ob das nur "großspurig" mit Annahmen erweitert wurde, würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß
huetterei

*Edit 1.6.21 12:55
Folgender Absatz wird gelöscht:*
Ich würde mal unwissend behaupten den Weg gab es schon immer, aber er wurde durch MTB Nutzung deutlicher.

*Dieser basiert nur auf meiner Annahme, die der von Hoedsch entgegensteht, der sich offenbar noch erinnert.*


----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich würde mal unwissend behaupten den Weg gab es schon immer ....


Solche Leute bringen das Mountainbiken in der Harburger Bergen unheimlich voran.


----------



## goldencore (31. Mai 2021)

Man kann es dem Trail natürlich nicht ansehen wie alt er ist, aber das ist schon ein sehr deutlicher Weg. Natürlich nicht zweispurig.
In der Karte ist er eher nicht verzeichnet.


----------



## dorfteich (31. Mai 2021)

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, dass mit dem Wild ist ein Märchen der Jäger, oder warum sind bei mir in der Stadt die Wildschweine hinterm Haus und 2 Rehe laufen um mein Auto rum?
So scheu können die nicht sein. Am Tage sehe ich die weder bei mir noch im Wald, nur nachs auf der Cam.
Aber wenn ein Trail gesperrt ist, fahre ich da eben nicht mutwillig und gut.


----------



## dorfteich (31. Mai 2021)

bitte löschen..


----------



## cherokee42 (31. Mai 2021)

Ich habe auch keinen Weg gefunden, der diesem Trail entspricht. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich nicht um einen Weg handelt. Ich habe diesen Trail auch nur bei Trailforks gefunden. Insofern ist dieser Trail laut Waldgesetz nicht zu befahren!


----------



## SinusJayCee (31. Mai 2021)

In der Komoot-Karte gibt es an der Stelle einen Weg. Ob man Komoot hier als Referenz heranziehen kann ist aber vermutlich fragwürdig. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich es lieber vermeiden dort zu fahren


----------



## huetterei (1. Juni 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Solche Leute bringen das Mountainbiken in der Harburger Bergen unheimlich voran.


Was habe ich denn jetzt getan???
Hätte ich schreiben sollen den Weg gab es schon immer, der war früher vierspurig und ist erst seitdem er verkehrsberuhigt ist ein Singletrail?
Oder hättest Du lieber die Aussage das er bis zum letzten Jahr nur von Hasen und Rehkitzen gelaufen wurde und viel frequentiert wird seitdem die Rehkitzleiche aus dem Weg geräumt wurde?

Mach mich bitte schlauer, was Deiner Meinung nach hilft.
In Komoot ist der Weg drin, in Trailforks habe ich es nicht gefunden. Da es häufig darum geht ob der Weg von Radlern geschaffen wurde, habe ich versucht hier Hilfe zu geben.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juni 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn jetzt getan???


Wenn man unwissend ist, wie du selbst schreibst und von mir zitiert, dann kann es sinnvoller sein zu Schweigen, anstatt Behauptungen aufzustellen, die mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Juni 2021)

Ich habe noch einmal ein bisschen recherchiert. Der fraglich Weg befindet sich schon in Niedersachsen, oder? Demnach gilt folgendes (Quelle):


> *Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG)*
> 
> *§23 Recht zum Betreten*
> (1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen. Dieses Recht findet seine Grenze in einer für die Grundbesitzenden unzumutbaren Nutzung, insbesondere durch öffentliche Veranstaltungen oder eine gewerbsmäßige Nutzung.
> ...



Demnach ist es unerheblich, ob der Weg in irgendwelchen Karten verzeichnet ist. Wenn der/die Eigentümer/in der Nutzung des Weges nicht zugestimmt hat oder die Nutzung duldet, darf der Weg nicht befahren werden. Durch das Schild hat der Eigentümer klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er das befahren nicht duldet. Wäre nur noch zu klären, ob der Urheber des Schilds tatsächlich der Eigentümer ist 

Wenn es kein Schild gibt und auch keine anderen Anhaltspunkte (Bäume auf dem Weg etc.) dagegen sprechen, dann würde ich erst einmal von einer Duldung ausgehen. D.h. man darf dort fahren wenn auch andere dort fahren.

Die Beschränkung auf zweispurige Wege ist jedenfalls Unsinn, das gilt nur für Kraftfahrzeugen. Ob die anderen Aussagen des Schildes (Sachbeschädigung etc.) zutreffen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## huetterei (1. Juni 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn man unwissend ist, wie du selbst schreibst und von mir zitiert, dann kann es sinnvoller sein zu Schweigen, anstatt Behauptungen aufzustellen, die mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch sind.


Ich habe jetzt Deinen Post #568 die 13 Minuten vor meinem Post #569 hier im Thread steht erst gesehen, ich habe zum Schreiben augenscheinlich zu lange gebraucht.
Damit verstehe ich Deine Meinung, denn Du weißt ja offensichtlich noch wie der Trail entstanden ist und ich nicht.

Ich werde meinen Post ändern um dem vorankommen des Mountainbikesports nicht im Wege zu stehen.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## goldencore (1. Juni 2021)

Am Eingang des betreffenden Trails liegen deutlich sichtbar Äste und Gebüsch (was natürlich nichts bringt, da die Leute dran vorbei fahren). Insofern ist wohl von einer Duldung nicht auszugehen. Ob das ein privater Rechthaber oder der Eigentümer war, weiß man natürlich nicht.


----------



## N1mrod (1. Juni 2021)

Als Niedersachse eine Ergänzung: eine Sperrung darf auch der Eigentümer nicht "einfach so" aufstellen.

es fehlt in der oberen Aufführung §31 Verbote und Sperren:

(1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den §§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
<... es folgen die Punkte unter denen es erforderlich sein könnte>

...

(3) Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse, die auf Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nrn. 6 bis 9 und Satz 2 gestützt werden, bedürfen bei Privatwald der Genehmigung der Waldbehörde. Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen, soweit die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 vorliegen.









						Niedersachsen
					

Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG)




					www.dimb.de
				




=> gibt es einen Grund für die Sperrung, und wurde idealerweise genehmig? Wenn nein, keine rechtlich korrekte Sperrung.

Ob man trotzdem fährt bleibt jedem überlassen, aber Holz/Gebüsch kann auch einfach irgendwer hingeworfen haben


----------



## huetterei (1. Juni 2021)

Habt Ihr eigentlich gesehen, dass in dem *(NWaldLG) *immer die Rede ist von *Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft*?

Also ohne jetzt Öl in andere Feuer gießen zu wollen...
E-Bikes haben keinen Motor, oder?

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Juni 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> Als Niedersachse eine Ergänzung: eine Sperrung darf auch der Eigentümer nicht "einfach so" aufstellen.
> 
> es fehlt in der oberen Aufführung §31 Verbote und Sperren:
> 
> ...


Nach meinem laienhaften Rechtsverständnis liegt hier kein Betretungsrecht nach §23 vor, weil es sich nicht um einen tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen nach §25 handelt und es somit kein Rechtsanspruch auf das Befahren mit dem Rad gibt. Entsprechend wird durch das Schild das Betretungsrecht nicht verboten oder eingeschränkt, also wird auch nicht entgegen §31 gehandelt. Du darfst dein Rad ja immer noch über den Weg schieben 

Weiter unten im NWaldLG in §37 steht übrigens noch, dass die Gemeinde Freizeitwege bestimmen kann, für die dann ein Betretungsrecht gilt (im Zweifel auch mit dem Rad). Das scheint hier aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Zumindest ist der Weg in der offiziellen Karte von Niedersachsen nicht verzeichnet:





						Katasterkarten-online | Geodaten, Liegenschaftskarten, Liegenschaftsgrafiken und amtliche Karten für Niedersachsen
					

Auf Katasterkarten-online können amtliche Kartenauszüge der Katasterämter für Kreditanträge, Bauvoranfragen, Immobilienkäufe oder Ortspläne bestellt, bezahlt und heruntergeladen werden.  Das Angebot der Karten umfasst frei wählbare Ausschnitte in unterschiedlich großen Druckformaten bis zur...




					www.geobasisdaten.niedersachsen.de
				






huetterei schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich gesehen, dass in dem *(NWaldLG) *immer die Rede ist von *Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft*?
> 
> Also ohne jetzt Öl in andere Feuer gießen zu wollen...
> E-Bikes haben keinen Motor, oder?
> ...


Das NWaldLG wurde 2013 zum letzten Mal geändert. Gute Frage, ob man da schon E-Bikes im Kopf hatte, oder sich auf Motorfahrräder (besser bekannt als Mofas) bezieht. Falls ersteres der Fall ist, dürften E-Bikes tatsächlich nur zweispurige Wege nutzen.

_edit_
Man könnte das auch anders interpretieren: E-Bikes sind keine "Fahrräder ohne Motorkraft" und auch keine "Kraftfahrzeuge". Demnach gibt es für E-Bikes kein Betretungsrecht, auch nicht für zweispurige Wege


----------



## N1mrod (1. Juni 2021)

ist halt immer die Ausgangsfrage wann was ein Weg ist... einzig praktikabler Ansatz: sieht es aus wie ein Weg ist es ein Weg, man muss ja annehmen dürfen es sei ein "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen". Er muss nicht offiziell verzeichnet sein damit es ein Weg ist. 

Dem Eigentümer steht es dann frei zu sperren innerhalb der Regeln.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Juni 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> ist halt immer die Ausgangsfrage wann was ein Weg ist... einzig praktikabler Ansatz: sieht es aus wie ein Weg ist es ein Weg, man muss ja annehmen dürfen es sei ein "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen". Er muss nicht offiziell verzeichnet sein damit es ein Weg ist.
> 
> Dem Eigentümer steht es dann frei zu sperren innerhalb der Regeln.


Da interpretiere ich §25 anders: Da steht ziemlich klar, dass es sich nur einen tatsächlich öffentlichen Weg handelt, wenn der Eigentümer der Nutzung zustimmt oder diese duldet. Ist dies nicht der Fall, liegt auch kein Betretungsrecht mit dem Fahrrad vor. Generell kann man sicherlich von einer Duldung ausgehen und somit unterstellen, dass es ein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg ist. Aber nicht wenn der Eigentümer mit einem Schild signalisiert, dass er die Nutzung nicht duldet.

Die Regeln zur Sperrung in §31 gelten wiederum nur für Wege, für die ein Betretungsrecht vorliegt, z.B. wenn er den betreffenden Weg für Fußgänger sperren wollte. In unserem Fall gibt es aber kein Betretungsrecht mit dem Fahrrad, deswegen greift der Paragraph auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlicht_MTB (1. Juni 2021)

Pedelecs sind vom Gesetzgeber dem Fahrrad zu 100% gleichgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juni 2021)

Nordlicht_MTB schrieb:


> Pedelecs sind vom Gesetzgeber dem Fahrrad zu 100% gleichgestellt.


Und das steht jetzt genau wo? Im Grundgesetz ja wohl nicht und ob eine Regelung aus der StVO (falls du die meinst) genauso im Wald Anwendung findet kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Ich finde wir sollten aber das Thema EMTB hier raushalten, sofern das nicht von anderer Seite thematisiert wird.


----------



## huetterei (2. Juni 2021)

Meine letzte Anmerkung zum Thema e-bikes:
Von der ADAC Seite, so dass man wohl von einer glaubhaften Quelle sprechen kann:
e-Bikes bis 25km/h werden wie normale Fahrräder behandelt (zB keine Versicherungspflicht)
e-Bikes bis 45km/h sind *Kraftfahrzeuge*, die ein eigenes *Versicherungskennzeichen* benötigen.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema..
Gruß 
huetterei


----------



## Nordlicht_MTB (2. Juni 2021)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: §1Abs.3 StVG
Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass das hier die falsche Stelle ist, um das breit zu treten.


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. Juni 2021)

Darüber sollen die sich bei https://www.emtb-news.de Gedanken machen


----------



## N1mrod (3. Juni 2021)

@SinusJayCee : da sollte glaube ich wirklich mal ein Jurist sich einbringen.
_Edit: ich bin auch keiner... aber fachsimpeln ist manchmal auch nett_

Nicht dulden ist für mich gleich sperren. Wenn es nicht so wäre könnte ich als Waldbesitzer ja überall nicht dulden und damit das Betretungsrecht faktisch aushebeln (übrigens nicht nur von Radfahrern sondern von allen Waldnutzern).

Wenn ich nicht dulden möchte kann ich verbieten/sperren nach §35 (woher weiss denn sonst jemand dass jemand nicht duldet wenn es kein Schild/Blockade gibt?). Nach §35 (1) 3. kann der Waldbesitzer z.B. behaupten es gäbe Schäden, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung. Das muss jedoch nach §35 (3) wenn dauerhaft genehmigt werden (woran es in der Praxis oft scheitern wird, aber interessiert keinen).


----------



## dorfteich (3. Juni 2021)

Und wenn wir alle zusammen legen und den Wald kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juni 2021)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Und wenn wir alle zusammen legen und den Wald kaufen?


oder die billigere variante mit den verwandten von russisch inkasso, sowas wie albanisch ableben...


----------



## huetterei (4. Juni 2021)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Und wenn wir alle zusammen legen und den Wald kaufen?


So wie im Deister?
Vielleicht wachsen die Berge dann ja noch, dort sind sie ja schon größer als unsere.


----------



## DonMartino (4. Juni 2021)

Wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, Waldflächen zu pachten – so wie bei den Deisterfreunden – wäre das aus meiner Sicht der Königsweg. Auf Pachtland geht trailbaumäßig natürlich mehr als bei bloßer Duldung oder Gestattung, wo jede kleine Bauaktion mit dem Forst abgesprochen werden muss.
Vielleicht könnt man den Hasselbrack pachten und dann noch ein paar Meter aufschütten


----------



## cherokee42 (4. Juni 2021)

Der Pächter hat dann aber auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht für das Pachtland. Und wernsoll dann der Pächter sein? Müsste doch auch wieder ein Verein sein oder ähnliches. Oder gibt es hier einen Gönner, der das einfach pachtet und dann dem Volke überlässt?


----------



## DonMartino (4. Juni 2021)

Als Pächter müsste wohl ein Verein fungieren, wobei der ja mit dem Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. vorhanden wäre.

Aber um mal zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu kommen: Eine Pachtlösung ist pures Wunschdenken und wird sich in den HaBe's bzw. im Rosengarten m.M.n. aus diversen Gründen kaum realisieren lassen (z.B. weil das Gelände dafür viel zu kleinteilig ist).

Selbst ein Gestattungsvertrag wie in der Haake wird eine harte Nuss, weil eben auch private Waldbesitzer mitmachen müssten, dazu zwei Forstbehörden aus unterschiedlichen Bundesländern mit unterschiedlichen Waldgesetzen etc.


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Juni 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> @SinusJayCee : da sollte glaube ich wirklich mal ein Jurist sich einbringen.
> _Edit: ich bin auch keiner... aber fachsimpeln ist manchmal auch nett_
> 
> Nicht dulden ist für mich gleich sperren. Wenn es nicht so wäre könnte ich als Waldbesitzer ja überall nicht dulden und damit das Betretungsrecht faktisch aushebeln (übrigens nicht nur von Radfahrern sondern von allen Waldnutzern).
> ...


Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich bin auch kein Jurist, daher ist meine Interpretation oben auch nur als logische Schlussfolgerung und nicht als Experteneinschätzung zu verstehen  Es kann genau so gut sein, dass du recht hast und er sich an §35 halten muss um die Nutzung zu verbieten, wenn es so etwas wie ein erkennbarer Weg ist. Das hat ebenfalls eine gewisse Logik.

Da ich es aber nicht genau weiß, werde ich den Trail erst einmal meiden und auch keinen Rechtsstreit (verbal oder formal) mit dem Eigentümer anfangen


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Juni 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ...mit dem Eigentümer anfangen


du meinst mit dem vermeidlichen eigentümer.
so nen schild kann ja jeder schaiss schildbürgermichel aufstellen, was ja nix ungewöhnliches wäre...


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Juni 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> du meinst mit dem vermeidlichen eigentümer.
> so nen schild kann ja jeder schaiss schildbürgermichel aufstellen, was ja nix ungewöhnliches wäre...


Das stimmt allerdings. Aber besser ein Schild als Drahtseile auf Kopfhöhe oder so...


----------



## cherokee42 (15. Juni 2021)

Ist eigentlich das Einschlagen eins Holzpfahles mit so einem Schild dran auch Sachbeschädigung im Wald?


----------



## SinusJayCee (30. Juni 2021)

Mir ist am Sonntag aufgefallen, dass beim Leitplankentrail für die linke Linie, welche die ersten beiden Stufen umgeht, die Absperrung nicht mehr da ist. Ich vermute, das ist nicht so gedacht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (5. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Mir ist am Sonntag aufgefallen, dass beim Leitplankentrail für die linke Linie, welche die ersten beiden Stufen umgeht, die Absperrung nicht mehr da ist. Ich vermute, das ist nicht so gedacht, oder?


Nein das ist nicht so gedacht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Juli 2021)

juju752 schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht so gedacht.


Habe ich mir schon gedacht  Es wurde seit letzter Woche auch schon behoben: Das Flatterband ist wieder da und es liegen zusätzlich noch ein paar Äste quer.

Außerdem würde beim Autobahntrail die Sprünge und Anlieger neu geshaped. Großartige Arbeit!


----------



## cherokee42 (5. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Außerdem würde beim Autobahntrail die Sprünge und Anlieger neu geshaped. Großartige Arbeit!


Nicht nur das, der TRail wurde auch leicht verändert. Der Sprung vor dem Anlieger wurde nach vorne versetzt und zu einer Welle umgebaut, damit man nicht mehr direkt vor dem Anlieger landet. die Welle kann man springen. Und der Table am Ende wurde auch erneuert und erhöht. Alle Anlieger neu gemacht. 3 Nachmittage Arbeit mit einem tollen Team Habemtb.de e.V.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Juli 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, der TRail wurde auch leicht verändert. Der Sprung vor dem Anlieger wurde nach vorne versetzt und zu einer Welle umgebaut, damit man nicht mehr direkt vor dem Anlieger landet. die Welle kann man springen. Und der Table am Ende wurde auch erneuert und erhöht. Alle Anlieger neu gemacht. 3 Nachmittage Arbeit mit einem tollen Team Habemtb.de e.V.


Ich bin noch nicht so lange in den HaBe unterwegs, daher war ich mir nicht sicher, ob es nur Ausbesserungen oder auch größere Veränderungen waren.

Fährt sich jedenfalls super. Tolle Arbeit und vielen Dank an das HaBE MTB Team!


----------



## goldencore (5. Juli 2021)

Das mit Sprung finde ich sehr lobenswert. Wurzel in der Ladung plus Anlieger war schon nicht ohne.


----------



## PaNick (10. Juli 2021)

zur Info, die Trails südlich vom Hasselbrack im Rosengarten wurden gesperrt, wollen wir hoffen, dass der Rest offen bleibt


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2021)

Damit war ja zu rechnen. Was ist mit den beiden auf der anderen Seite? Und dem neuen flachen?


----------



## juju752 (10. Juli 2021)

PaNick schrieb:


> zur Info, die Trails südlich vom Hasselbrack im Rosengarten wurden gesperrt, wollen wir hoffen, dass der Rest offen bleibt
> Anhang anzeigen 1305704


Das sind bestimmt nur temporäre Sperrungen! Der Förster wollte da noch ein paar Doubles reinbauen. Hat mir ein Freund erzählt....


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. Juli 2021)

Etwas weiter westlich ist leider auch einer gesperrt wurden:




Die Aufschrift suggeriert, dass es zumindest noch eine Nr. 2 gibt. Hat die schon jemand gefunden?



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Damit war ja zu rechnen.


Die Einfahrt von dem einen Trail ist ja nicht gerade versteckt.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was ist mit den beiden auf der anderen Seite? Und dem neuen flachen?


Die beiden Trails, die vom Bild von @PaNick aus nach rechts gehen sind nicht betroffen. Weiß nicht genau, ob du die meinst. Den "neuen flachen" kenne ich spontan nicht 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige Bäume mit blauer und oranger Farbe markiert wurden. Ist das für Forstarbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2021)

Den meinte ich mit dem flachen


----------



## kaliberat (11. Juli 2021)

PaNick schrieb:


> zur Info, die Trails südlich vom Hasselbrack im Rosengarten wurden gesperrt, wollen wir hoffen, dass der Rest offen bleibt
> Anhang anzeigen 1305704


Och nö! Der fing gerade an Spaß zu machen. Werde die Tage mal gucken, ob die beiden weiter unten rechts - Flaschengeist 1 und 2 - noch offen sind.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Juli 2021)

Moin!
Flaschengeist 1 + 2 sind offen, Kontakt zur Försterei wurde bereits aufgenommen.
Im Laufe der Woche sollte es diesbezüglich eine Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## kaliberat (11. Juli 2021)

Danke! Bin gespannt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (12. Juli 2021)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Flaschengeist 1 + 2 sind offen


Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Die meinte ich mit "die beiden weiter rechts" 



Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Kontakt zur Försterei wurde bereits aufgenommen.
> Im Laufe der Woche sollte es diesbezüglich eine Rückmeldung geben.


Super, ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Tracer (12. Juli 2021)

Rücksichtslose Mountainbiker abseits der Wege schaden der Natur
					

Mit Vollgas durch den Wald: Ein-, zweimal wird kräftig in die Pedale getreten – und dann geht es los. Schnell wird der öffentliche Weg links liegengelassen und das Mountainbike querwaldein gesteuert. Der lockere Waldboden spritzt nur so zur...




					www.landkreis-harburg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (12. Juli 2021)

Au Weia!


----------



## SinusJayCee (12. Juli 2021)

Schöner, ausgewogener Artikel in dem auch die MTBler zu Wort kommen 😞

Das erste Bild sieht nach Flaschengeisttrail aus. Der wird dann wohl bald auch gesperrt sein. Interessanterweise ist das der einzige dort in der Ecke, der in einschlägigen "Fahrrad-Navi-Apps" eingetragen wurde, während die beiden jetzt gesperrten nicht drin stehen.


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

Um den Hasselbrack herum sind wohl alle Trails gesperrt.
War persönlich noch nicht da.
Kratertrail definitiv.

Ich sach mal, das war zu erwarten.


----------



## DonMartino (13. Juli 2021)

Weiter geht's in der MOPO:
Im Naturschutzgebiet: Was tun gegen rücksichtslose Mountainbiker?
Wäre schön, wenn wir Mountainbiker uns auch mal äußern dürften.

Die Sperrungen rund um den Hasselbrack tun weh.


----------



## guntramm (13. Juli 2021)

Lächerlich. Damit kommt die Forst nicht weit.


----------



## cherokee42 (13. Juli 2021)

Flaschengeist 1+2 sind auch zu. Hatte mich gerade mit den angefreundet.... 

Der Weg der Förster hier ist sicher falsch, das führt zu nichts. Die Sperrungen werden umfahren werden und die Hindernisse in den Trails ggf. zu neuen Sprüngen umgebaut....


Die blauen und orangen Markierungen an den Bäumen deuten auf anstehende Forstarbeiten mit großen Maschinen hin ( die dem Wald natürlich nicht schaden!) Dort wird vermutlich Käferholz rausgeholt werden müssen, es wird licht werden! Die orange markierten Bäume kommen raus, die blauen kennzeichnen die Fahrwege für die Harvester. 

Die Baumstümpfe werden dann zur neuen Jumpline...


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

guntramm schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Damit kommt die Forst nicht weit.


Ich gebe Dir recht, dass für die Forst ein quasi aussichtsloses Unterfangen wird, bei dem gerade wenn sinnentfremdet ALLES geschlossen wird, das Fehlverhalten quasi gefordert/gefördert wird.

ABER:
MMn ist auch Tatsache, das in jüngster Zeit (die letzten 6-9 Monate) extrem viele Trails im Bereich Hasselbrack "entstanden" sind.

Ich hatte hier eben eine Liste von 7 Trails die allein in der Nähe des Hasselbracks sind und die ich dann doch besser nicht explizit genannt habe. Hierbei zählen Flaschengeist und Große Freiheit 1 noch zu den alten Trails!

Es war also mMn absolut zu erwarten, dass das so nicht weitergehen würde.

Das Problem ist, dass wir MTBler (oder Menschen) einfach nicht mit dem zufrieden sind, was es an Strecken gegeben hat. Immer wieder will man (davon nehme ich mich nicht aus) den neuen Weg ausprobieren.

Der Weg, den man im Bereich Kärtner Hütte mit der dortigen Forst gegangen ist wird die einzige Möglichkeit sein, um einen ständigen Kleinkrieg herumzukommen.

Der Weg der Forsten sich hinzustellen, alles zu sperren, mit den Füssen aufzustampfen und zu sagen "ich will das aber nicht" wird auf jeden Fall nicht helfen.


----------



## guntramm (13. Juli 2021)

Ja. An der Kärntner Hütte habt ihr nun Strecken. Und nun? Vergeht erstmal sehr viel Zeit... und nichts weiter !


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

guntramm schrieb:


> Ja. An der Kärntner Hütte habt ihr nun Strecken. Und nun? Vergeht erstmal sehr viel Zeit... und nichts weiter !


Erkläre er sich!

Was willst Du uns sagen?


----------



## cherokee42 (13. Juli 2021)

Ich sach mal : Warte nicht auf Wind, nimm das Ruder in die Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guntramm (13. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Erkläre er sich!
> 
> Was willst Du uns sagen?


Daß ihr dort daraufhin keine neuen Trails haben werdet.


----------



## guntramm (13. Juli 2021)

Seid ein wenig selbstbewusster


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

guntramm schrieb:


> Daß ihr dort daraufhin keine neuen Trails haben werdet.


Ja das stimmt!
Und das ist auch GANZ GENAU der Punkt.
Es gibt eine bestimmte Fläche an Wald für einen Prozentsatz Waldnutzern. Waldnutzer sind Fußgänger, MTB Fahrer, Forstbesitzer, Wildschweine, Rehe, Dachse, Eichhörnchen.

Man kann auf einer festgelegten Fläche Wald nicht unendlich viele immer neue Möglichkeiten schaffen. Für keinen der Nutzer.

Der Wunsch und das gewaltsame durchsetzen  genau dieser Idee ist das, was andere Nutzer als rücksichtslos bezeichnen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass wir MTBler (oder Menschen) einfach nicht mit dem zufrieden sind, was es an Strecken gegeben hat. Immer wieder will man (davon nehme ich mich nicht aus) den neuen Weg ausprobieren.
> 
> Der Weg, den man im Bereich Kärtner Hütte mit der dortigen Forst gegangen ist wird die einzige Möglichkeit sein, um einen ständigen Kleinkrieg herumzukommen.
> 
> Der Weg der Forsten sich hinzustellen, alles zu sperren, mit den Füssen aufzustampfen und zu sagen "ich will das aber nicht" wird auf jeden Fall nicht helfen.


Das sehe ich auch so. Einseitig und ohne Dialog alles zu sperren provoziert Fehlverhalten und lässt im Endeffekt das ganze Eskalieren und die Fronten verhärten. Da sollte man lieber offizielle, legale Möglichkeiten schaffen bzw. diese über den Bereich der Kärntner Hütte hinaus erweitern. Allerdings müssen wir MTBler uns dann auch an diese halten und nicht noch 5 weitere Trails dazwischen graben. So wie ich das überblicke klappt das aber bei der Kärntner Hütte ziemlich gut.


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Flaschengeist 1 + 2 sind offen, Kontakt zur Försterei wurde bereits aufgenommen.
> Im Laufe der Woche sollte es diesbezüglich eine Rückmeldung geben.


...ist dies in den einschlägigen Printmedien gedruckte jetzt eigentlich die Rückmeldung gewesen?
Oder gibt es noch Informationen vom Forst, ob man einen vernünftigen Mittelweg finden kann der nicht in einem Katz und Maus spiel endet?

Ich stelle mir vor das so ein Förster auch keinen Bock hat jeden Abend, Samstag und Sonntag als Waldpolizist an jedem illegalen Trail wache zu schieben.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir vor das so ein Förster auch keinen Bock hat jeden Abend, Samstag und Sonntag als Waldpolizist an jedem illegalen Trail wache zu schieben.


Die Aufgabe der Hilfspolizisten soll scheinbar auf Wanderer die keinen Bock auf Biker haben abgewälzt werden (Zitat aus dem Artikel des LK Harburg):


> „Beobachtete Sachbeschädigungen und Diebstähle sollten der Polizei gemeldet werden“, bittet Peter Wendt.


----------



## huetterei (13. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe der Hilfspolizisten soll scheinbar auf Wanderer die keinen Bock auf Biker haben abgewälzt werden (Zitat aus dem Artikel des LK Harburg):


Tja, also ich glaube nicht das jemand sich so ein Stück Zaun mitnehmen wird, Diebstahl wäre also unwahrscheinlich. Sachbeschädigung (an der Absperrung) ist meist nicht notwendig. Um das umfahren anzuzeigen müsste man identifizieren können, was bei einer Sachbeschädigung noch denkbar wäre, weil man anhalten muss.

Also versteht mich nicht falsch, auf keinen Fall rufe ich zum Beschädigen oder sonstigen Straftaten auf, aber die Zeit bis umfahren wird, wird nicht lange dauern, solange es keinen Weg der Einigung auf festgelegte Strecken gibt (Für die Forstmitarbeiter die mitlesen: Die Routen M1 bis M3 sind nicht mal als Alibi zum abgreifen von Fördermitteln der EU ernst zu nehmen).

Der Förster selbst gehört ja wenigstens noch zur staatlichen Exekutive, alle anderen können nur das Aussehen beschreiben.

Echt lieb finde ich ja in dem Artikel, dass sie sich um die Gesundheit der MTBler Sorgen machen. Wenn ich deren Sorgen ansonsten auch schweren Herzens teile, welche Strecken man mit dem MTB fahren kann und welche nicht, das sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Tja, also ich glaube nicht das jemand sich so ein Stück Zaun mitnehmen wird, Diebstahl wäre also unwahrscheinlich. Sachbeschädigung (an der Absperrung) ist meist nicht notwendig. Um das umfahren anzuzeigen müsste man identifizieren können, was bei einer Sachbeschädigung noch denkbar wäre, weil man anhalten muss.


Ich hatte mich auch gefragt, warum man so eine Absperrung demolieren oder mit nach hause nehmen sollte, wenn man sie mehr oder weniger einfach umfahren kann. Ob man das machen sollte sei allerdings dahingestellt. Da kann man sich dann auf jeden Fall nicht mehr raus reden, dass man nicht wusste, dass man diesen "Weg" nicht befahren darf. Zudem dürfte das auch ziemlich kontraproduktiv für einen möglichen Dialog sein.

Ich finde an der Aussage im Speziellen und an beiden Artikeln im Allgemeinen eher fragwürdig, dass hier andere Waldnutzer öffentlich gegen MTBler aufgebracht werden. Das wird spätestens bei den Kommentaren unter dem MoPo-Artikel offensichtlich. Ich sehe schon die Diskussionen mit Wanderern auf öffentlichen Wegen und den offiziellen Trails kommen.

Wobei man zur Verteidigung der harburger Wanderer, Reiter und Hundebesitzer sagen muss, dass das Miteinander im Wald sehr freundlich ist.



huetterei schrieb:


> Echt lieb finde ich ja in dem Artikel, dass sie sich um die Gesundheit der MTBler Sorgen machen. Wenn ich deren Sorgen ansonsten auch schweren Herzens teile, welche Strecken man mit dem MTB fahren kann und welche nicht, das sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben.


Ja, das fand ich auch großartig


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe der Hilfspolizisten soll scheinbar auf Wanderer die keinen Bock auf Biker haben abgewälzt werden (Zitat aus dem Artikel des LK Harburg):


das ist doch seit corinna der neue alte weg der deutschen, mit ihrer so ge/beliebten blockwart mentalität.
teile und herrsche funktioniert weiterhin immer und überall als machtinstrument nr.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (14. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ... Zudem dürfte das auch ziemlich kontraproduktiv für einen möglichen Dialog sein.
> .... Wobei man zur Verteidigung der harburger Wanderer, Reiter und Hundebesitzer sagen muss, dass das Miteinander im Wald sehr freundlich ist.
> ...


Ich hoffe das es überhaupt zu diesem Dialog kommt. Ich befürchte ja, dass es aus 2 Gründen dazu nicht kommen wird:
1. Wen sollten Sie ansprechen. Dich, mich, den militanten Kettensägenbiker? Ich erinnnere mich noch an die Schimpfkanonaden die Martin ertragen musste, er würde sich "selbstherrlich zur Stimme der MTBler aufschwingen".
2. Die Förster sehen sich im Recht und wollen augenscheinlich vor der Tatsache dass es nun mal viele Biker im Wald gibt, den Kopf in den Heidesand stecken. 

Und zu den Wanderern: Ich wurde schon hin und wieder beschimpft, aber in den letzten 1-2Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr. Alle sind freundlich oder zumindest neutral. Wirklich super.


----------



## SinusJayCee (14. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es überhaupt zu diesem Dialog kommt. Ich befürchte ja, dass es aus 2 Gründen dazu nicht kommen wird:
> 1. Wen sollten Sie ansprechen. Dich, mich, den militanten Kettensägenbiker? Ich erinnnere mich noch an die Schimpfkanonaden die Martin ertragen musste, er würde sich "selbstherrlich zur Stimme der MTBler aufschwingen".
> 2. Die Förster sehen sich im Recht und wollen augenscheinlich vor der Tatsache dass es nun mal viele Biker im Wald gibt, den Kopf in den Heidesand stecken.


Ja, das befürchte ich auch. Ein möglicher Ansprechpartner wäre der HaBe MTB e.V. Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, haben der den Fokus eher auf dem Gebiet auf Hamburger Landesgebiet. (Bitte korrigiert mich, falls das nicht zutrifft!) Vielleicht sollten man sich über die Gründung einer IG HaBe MTB Gedanken machen. Oder es müssen sich mehr Leute im HaBe MTB e.V. engagieren, um auch das Gebiet in Niedersachsen betreuen zu können.



huetterei schrieb:


> Und zu den Wanderern: Ich wurde schon hin und wieder beschimpft, aber in den letzten 1-2Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr. Alle sind freundlich oder zumindest neutral. Wirklich super.


Ich fahre erst seit 1/2 Jahr in den HaBe und bin sehr positiv überrascht! Dazu haben sicher auch die offiziellen Trails im Norden beigetragen, durch die MTBler als gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer wahrgenommen werden. Die jetzt veröffentlichen Artikel haben wohl eher den gegenteiligen Effekt.


----------



## juju752 (14. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ja, das befürchte ich auch. Ein möglicher Ansprechpartner wäre der HaBe MTB e.V. Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, haben der den Fokus eher auf dem Gebiet auf Hamburger Landesgebiet. (Bitte korrigiert mich, falls das nicht zutrifft!) Vielleicht sollten man sich über die Gründung einer IG HaBe MTB Gedanken machen. Oder es müssen sich mehr Leute im HaBe MTB e.V. engagieren, um auch das Gebiet in Niedersachsen betreuen zu können.
> 
> 
> Ich fahre erst seit 1/2 Jahr in den HaBe und bin sehr positiv überrascht! Dazu haben sicher auch die offiziellen Trails im Norden beigetragen, durch die MTBler als gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer wahrgenommen werden. Die jetzt veröffentlichen Artikel haben wohl eher den gegenteiligen Effekt.


Moin,
der Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. wird sich auch in dem betroffenen Gebiet engagieren. Gesprächsangebote des Vereins mit dem Forst gibt es bereits. www. habemtb.de - join us!


----------



## SinusJayCee (14. Juli 2021)

juju752 schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. wird sich auch in dem betroffenen Gebiet engagieren. Gesprächsangebote des Vereins mit dem Forst gibt es bereits. www. habemtb.de - join us!


Top, vielen Dank für das Engagement!


----------



## huetterei (15. Juli 2021)

Mit entsetzen habe ich den gleichen Artikel in unseren lokalen Blättern und an mehreren anderen Stelen im Netz gefunden.

Das ist ja eine richtige Hetzkampagne und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was in Kürze im Wald wieder vor sich geht. Und dabei wird es egal sein, ob man auf der Waldautobahn mit 10km/h entlangtrödelt oder mit 40km/h und einer Bambileiche unterm Arm aus dem Unterholz bricht.


----------



## DonMartino (15. Juli 2021)

Alle aktuellen Berichte in der Presse, egal ob in den Lokalblättern oder der überregionalen MOPO, übernehmen ausnahmslos die einseitige, ja böswillige Pressemitteilung der Niedersächsischen Landesforsten inklusive Bildmaterial, siehe hier. Die MOPO hat es nur noch etwas mehr ausgeschmückt. Eigene Recherchen – Fehlanzeige. Journalistische Standards, wie z.B. dass immer auch die Gegenmeinung, also die Biker, zu Wort kommen – Fehlanzeige. Das wird auf jeden Fall neuen Streit im Wald provozieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Juli 2021)

Es wurde mehrfach Kontakt zur Försterei aufgenommen. 
Vorschläge für eine Lösung wurden zwar nicht konkretisiert, aber es wurde schon unsererseits darauf hingewiesen, dass die derzeit hohe Anzahl an Trails sogar deutlich reduziert würde, sofern man sich auf eine ähnliche Handhabung wie am Beispiel der Haake einigen kann. 
Angeblich hat die untere Naturschutzbehörde diese massiven Sperrungen angeordnet. 
Die Verantwortung wird also dem nächst Höhergestellten übergeben und man kann nichts dafür. 
So hört es sich zumindest derzeit noch an.
Zusammengefasst:
Das Gespräch wurde seitens der Mountainbiker mehrfach angeboten bzw. gesucht. Nennen wir es mal Friedensangebot.
Ein echtes Interesse an einem Gespräch seitens der Försterei war nicht erkennbar.
Seitens der Naturschutzbehörde oder Forstes gab es eine Reaktion, die man unmissverständlich als Kriegserklärung bezeichnen kann

Sollten die Aktionen seitens der Naturschutzbehörde tatsächlich mit dem Ziel durchgeführt worden sein, einen Rückgang der "illegalen" Aktivitäten zu bewirken, dann wurde völlig an der Realität vorbei entschieden.


----------



## hülemüll (16. Juli 2021)

Die Naturschutzbehörde hat die Fällung der Bäume abgesegnet? Interessant...


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. Juli 2021)

Der Artikel auf der Seite des LK Harburg liest sich für mich auch so, als ob die Untere Naturschutzbehörde das veranlasst oder zumindest unterstützt hat. Da wird ja auch der Leiter der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde als Kontaktperson angegeben. Falls noch nicht geschehen, könnte man es vielleicht dort mal probieren?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Juli 2021)

Gerade erfolglos telefonisch versucht (Bandansage). Ich werde es nächste Woche nochmal probieren. Mal schauen, ob jemand erreichbar ist, der sich verantwortlich genug fühlt.


----------



## DonMartino (16. Juli 2021)

Könnte nicht auch die DIMB und der DAV mal bei der Naturschutzbehörde aktiv werden? Immerhin hat der  DAV Hamburg  eine Mountainbike-Gruppe, die regelmäßig durch die Harburger Berge fährt. Da könnten sie jetzt gern bissel Engagement zeigen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juli 2021)

Warum sollte der DAV da jetzt tätig werden? MTB Touren wie vor 5 Jahren sind weiterhin gut möglich und alles was jetzt geschlossen wurde, wurde in den letzten beiden Jahren in der Wald gekloppt, so ist meine Sicht, nachdem ich heute vor Ort war.
Bist du denn Mitglied im DIMB oder DAV oder forderst du das jetzt einfach mal so als Unbeteiligter?


----------



## DonMartino (16. Juli 2021)

Nein, bin kein Mitglied. Aber schaden würde das sicher nicht.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Juli 2021)

Ja, es wurde viel in den Wald gekloppt, allerdings hat man sich zeitgleich bzw. noch davor auch um ein Gespräch bemüht. 
Dem wurde - trotz einer am Ende beachtlichen Anzahl neuer Trails - aus dem Wege gegangen.
Es trägt demnach den Anschein, als wären ein paar mehr, wenn nicht sogar doppelt soviele Trails nötig, bis mal jemand darauf kommt, sich doch mal mit ein paar Wortführern aus unserer Szene zusammenzusetzen.
Sollte das nie passieren ist das auch ok.
Derzeit herrschen zumindest mal wieder klare Verhältnisse und man hat Baumaterial in Hülle und Fülle zur Verfügung gestellt.
Dem gegenüber steht ein wenig Reparatur- und Räumarbeit.
Man kann schon sagen: Die positiven Aspekte der jüngsten Aktion überwiegen.
Sollte ich in nächster Zeit zufällig jemanden aus der Försterei im Rosengarten treffen, werde ich ihm diesbezüglich auf jeden Fall mit einem fetten Grinsen meinen Dank aussprechen.


----------



## PaNick (17. Juli 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Warum sollte der DAV da jetzt tätig werden? MTB Touren wie vor 5 Jahren sind weiterhin gut möglich und alles was jetzt geschlossen wurde, wurde in den letzten beiden Jahren in der Wald gekloppt, so ist meine Sicht, nachdem ich heute vor Ort war.
> Bist du denn Mitglied im DIMB oder DAV oder forderst du das jetzt einfach mal so als Unbeteiligter?


Das stimmt nicht so ganz, es wurden alle Trails gechlossen, auch die, die es schon deutlich länger als 2 Jahre gibt.


----------



## Flachzange1952 (17. Juli 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> ABER:


Hallo MTB Freunde 

Erstmal ich habe auch schon zig Kilometer mit Fahrrädern abgerissen und auch schon mit MTBs 

Bitte bedenkt das Ihr nicht alleine seid!

Ihr macht illegale bauten im Wald (der imho überall PRIVAT Besitz ist!) und beschwert euch das die "bösen anderen" die legalen Wege dicht machen?  Wenn Ihr persönlich jemanden auf euerem Grund etwas erlaubt und der jenige "nimmt nicht nur den Finger sondern den Arm" wie fändet ihr das ?

Nun stehe ich persönlich in der Situation mit euch klar kommen zu müssen:
- mit hoher Geschwindigeit durch die Heide fahren .. auf Wegen auf denen ein ausweichen nicht möglich ist und dann muss ich zu sehen das weder der Hund noch wir nicht überfahren werden (Bremsen ist bei den Geschwindkeiten nicht möglich für den Fahrer)
-zu sehen, dass die Fahren noch Kameras dabei haben und sich somit durch die Verbreitung der Videos noch anheizen noch "bessere Videos zu drehen"

1,5M tiefe Löcher im Wald gebuddelt um euere Schanzen zu bauen!!
Junge Bäume absägt werden um noch mehr Schanzen zu bauen
-Strecken die für sehr hoh Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt sind in reine "Spazierwälder" zu bauen
- Oftmals (wie hier teilweise auch zu lesen ist) die Meingung ist  "ich bin im Recht! ich will das jetzt uund mache das!1öfl!" Was erwartet Ihr wenn Ihr so agiert? Was passiert habt Ihr doch gesehen? 
-im Wald den Boden zerfahren und somit die Bodenerrosion  verstärkt wird.. Die Wälder sind sowieso schon trocken wie nichts..
-...

Ich will hier keinenfalls alle MTB Fahrerinnen pauschal beschuldigen! Sicherlich fahren


> 90% von euch alle super und passen auf! Nur in letzter Zeit, seit es die E MTBs gibts gehts echt ab...



Daher versuche ich an euch zu appelieren: Der Platz in D ist begrenzt und jeder muss ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen auf die anderen. Wenn wir hier in den Weiten Steppen  wären... und ihr somit keinen stören würdet.. "Viel Spaß beim Buddeln!"
Aber so müssen nun alle Rücksicht nehmen.

Viel Spaß beim fahren und vieleicht sieht man sich mal (beide auf Fahrräder  )
Danke fürs lesen und vieleicht daran denken!

cu Sven!

edit sagt: 1952 ist nicht mein Geb Datum... ich bin wesentlich jünger und somit kein Mecker Rentner.. die nerven auch mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Juli 2021)

Moin Sven,
die leider auffälligere 5 -10% Quote gibt es auch bei den Mtblern, wie auch in allen anderen Bereichen, was du ja schon erkannt hast. 
Das was wir machen sieht für völlig Unbeteiligte evtl. gefährlicher aus als es am Ende wirklich (auch für den Spaziergänger, an dem man vorbeifährt) ist.
Ab und zu sind tatsächlich schon Gefahrensituationen entstanden, welche allerdings ausnahmslos der deutschen Mentalität geschuldet waren und tagtäglich leicht abgewandelt im Straßenverkehr zu sehen sind.
Ihr kennt alle den Autofahrer, der gerade dann, wenn Ihr überholt oder vor ihm die Straße überquert das Gaspedal findet. Ein ähnliches Verhalten findet auch im Wald statt und ist mir bisher nur bei offensichtlich deutschstämmigen Mitmenschen aufgefallen.
Aber auch hier sprechen wir wieder von den üblichen 5 - 10 %.
Wieder zurück zum Hauptthema:
Der Sport und der damit verbundene Anspruch wird einfach ignoriert.
Hamburg hat das auch lange Zeit gemacht, hat nun aber einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen.
Man will als MTBler auch nicht 25 neue Trails auf so kleinem Raum.
Man will nur 1 Gespräch und man hofft, dass aus diesem Gespräch eine Basis entsteht auf deren Grundlage man sich auf eine von beiden Seiten her vertretbare Anzahl an Trails einigen kann.
Doch bisher ist man mit Gesprächsanfragen auf taube Ohren gestoßen.
25 Trails haben zumindest dafür gesorgt, dass die Sache mittlerweile von der gegnerischen Seite her etwas ernster genommen wird. 
Leider hat man sich auf besagter Seite für den Weg der Konfrontation entschieden.
Ich kenne keinen MTBler der ernsthaft 50 Trails im Rosengarten haben möchte.
Aber wie möchte man diejenigen die sich hinter irgendwelchen nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Paragraphen verstecken denn sonst zu einem Gespräch bewegen?
Was jetzt kommt... Als Unbeteiligter was die Trails im Rosengarten angeht, habe ich keine Ahnung.
Entweder macht man weiter wie bisher, der Status Quo dürfte zumindest schneller wieder hergestellt sein, als einige denken, oder man erhöht den Druck sogar noch in der Hoffnung auf Gesprächsaufnahme.


----------



## gnss (18. Juli 2021)

Einfach die Hauptwege einzäunen.


----------



## T_N_T (18. Juli 2021)

Flachzange1952 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Freunde
> 
> Erstmal ich habe auch schon zig Kilometer mit Fahrrädern abgerissen und auch schon mit MTBs
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, in welcher Form Du von den MTBern in den HaBes betroffen bist, aber es sollte auf Seiten der Eigentümer, Pächter, Forstämter etc. im Rosengarten tatsächlich mal darüber nachgedacht werden, sich mit den zuständigen Stellen in der Haake auszutauschen, insbesondere wie deren bisherige Erfahrungen mit dem Vertrag etc. sind. Möglicherweise ist das der (mittelfristig) bessere/einfachere Weg als Sperrungen und ein Katz-und-Maus-Spiel.


----------



## Flachzange1952 (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo T_N_T (Paketdienst oder explodiertst du gerne?  )

ich bin einfach nur ein Mensch der sich auch gerne in den Harburger Bergen und in der Heide im Allgemeinen aufhält und schon mehrfach Begegnungen (eher in der Heide!!! in den HaBe noch keine/bin ich zu selten!) mit MTB Fahrern hatte die "unschön" waren. (Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch die Heidewege fahren und ich darf dann sehen wie ich "verschwinde"/ Rampenbau inkl. 1.5m Meter tiefe Löcher/ Bäume gefällt usw.. )

Ich habe jetzt einen Artikel über die Sperrungen der Strecken gelesen und wollte diese Chance nutzen mit "euch" in Kontakt zu kommen und evtl. in den Dialog einzutreten bzw. euch die andere Seite mitzugeben. Auch wollte ich mich einfach mal informieren "Was den da nun wirklich los war".

JA es wäre super wenn alle mit einander reden würden! Aber ohne die Rampen usw. gesehen zu haben!! Laut diesem Thread gab es eine Übereinkunft mit dem Eigentümer/Verantwortlichen und es wurden zusammen extra Rampen gebaut! Und dann wurden noch mehr Rampen wild gebaut... tja was erwartet die Gemeinschaft? Ja ich weiß es gibt keinen MTB König der allen was befehlen kann und ja es gibt Verrückte die Äste auf die Weg legen um euch zu Fall zu bringen (Sagt jemand der schon genug Holz von den Wegen geschleppt hat auch ohne in dem Moment ein Bike zu haben!)

zum Thema Gefahr: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!: Mit persönlich ist es egal, ob jemand der sich Rampen baut und mit hoher Geschwindidkeit fährt ,sich die Ohren bricht! Das ist persönliche Dummheit/Freiheit(?)! Solange Er/Sie/Whatever mich dabei nicht überfährt oder meine Runden zerstört: Steckt euch eine Karte ein: "Privatpatient ich zahle selber" und viel Spaß!  
Da ist nur noch der Punkt: Die Gemeinschaft zahlt für die Wälder ('Unterhalt usw.) und wenn nur ein Teil der Nutzer  das gemeinamme Objekt mehr nutzt  oder so nutzt das die anderen es nicht mehr nutzen können entseht "Unwohlsein"

Immer wieder schön solche Andeutungen mit dem "die anderen, die auf Ihr Recht bestehen, sind schuld" 

Das Recht ist hier ganz einfach: Das Bauen im Wald ist untersagt. 
STVO sagt auch: Jeder hat sich so zu verhalten das er jeder zeit Rücksicht auf schwächere/andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nehmen kann. 

Verrückte gibts überall und die zerstöre alles!! (Egal ob es Hundehalter, MTB Fahrer, Motorrrad Fahrer, Whatever sind)

Also nun habe ich keine Lust mehr und gehe raus in die Heide und wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag und immer ein wenig ruhig durch die Hose atmen und auch mal sehen was die anderen sehen

Cu Sven


----------



## kaliberat (18. Juli 2021)

Seit (2017) ich hier in den HaBes auf dem MTB unterwegs bin (inkl. Heide und Rosengarten) bin ich immer wieder positiv überrascht, wie viele „wilde“ Strecken - gerade in Nordniedersachsen - existieren und geduldet werden.
Meines Wissens ist man hier seitens der Waldbesitzer (staatl. und privat) ein ganzes Stück toleranter als dies in anderen, ländlicheren Gebieten der Fall ist.
Auch finde ich es super, mal einen neuen Trail zu finden und auszuprobieren.
Immer noch etwas Neues geht aber nicht - speziell nicht in diesem eher kleinen Waldgebiet.
Frei nach dem Motto „to talk, talk, talk is better than to shoot, shoot, shoot“ hoffe ich, dass beide Seiten demnächst konstruktiv miteinander reden.
Und bezüglich der befürchteten Anfeindungen zwischen den einzelnen Waldnutzern bleibe ich gelassen. Bislang haben Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit zu 99% das Gleiche bewirkt.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Juli 2021)

150cm tiefe Löcher
Rampen
(durch MTBler) gefällte Bäume

Da lasse ich die Heide mal für zehn Tage aus....

Zumindest war vor elf Tagen nichts dergleichen zu sehen
auch nicht vor 111
oder 1.111
Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, in den letzten 11.111 Tagen nichts davon gesehen zu haben. 
Gut, jetzt übertreibe ich ein wenig. Bin erst seit ca. 9.000 Tagen dort unterwegs


----------



## T_N_T (18. Juli 2021)

Flachzange1952 schrieb:


> JA es wäre super wenn alle mit einander reden würden! Aber ohne die Rampen usw. gesehen zu haben!! Laut diesem Thread gab es eine Übereinkunft mit dem Eigentümer/Verantwortlichen und es wurden zusammen extra Rampen gebaut! Und dann wurden noch mehr Rampen wild gebaut... tja was erwartet die Gemeinschaft? Ja ich weiß es gibt keinen MTB König der allen was befehlen kann und ja es gibt Verrückte die Äste auf die Weg legen um euch zu Fall zu bringen (Sagt jemand der schon genug Holz von den Wegen geschleppt hat auch ohne in dem Moment ein Bike zu haben!)


Das betrifft unterschiedliche Gebiete. In der Haake (HH) gibt es einen Vertrag und seither wird dort mW nicht oder allenfalls kaum wahrnehmbar wild gebaut, sondern es werden in Absprache mit dem Forst die Trails gepflegt.

Wild wird dort gebaut, wo die Eigentümer und Forst bislang nur mit Sperrungen und einer Verweigerungshaltung reagieren. Kann man machen, ob das schlau ist, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

In der Heide sind mir bislang keine großen Bauten aufgefallen. Da bin ich aber auch selten unterwegs.



Flachzange1952 schrieb:


> zum Thema Gefahr: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!: Mit persönlich ist es egal, ob jemand der sich Rampen baut und mit hoher Geschwindidkeit fährt ,sich die Ohren bricht! Das ist persönliche Dummheit/Freiheit(?)! Solange Er/Sie/Whatever mich dabei nicht überfährt oder meine Runden zerstört: Steckt euch eine Karte ein: "Privatpatient ich zahle selber" und viel Spaß!
> Da ist nur noch der Punkt: Die Gemeinschaft zahlt für die Wälder ('Unterhalt usw.) und wenn nur ein Teil der Nutzer  das gemeinamme Objekt mehr nutzt  oder so nutzt das die anderen es nicht mehr nutzen können entseht "Unwohlsein"



Eine konstruktive Zusammenarbeit mit den MTBern würde mE einen Großteil der hier beschriebenen Probleme lösen bzw. abmildern.

Einige wenige Idioten wird es immer geben -  unabhängig vom Verkehrsträger.



Flachzange1952 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön solche Andeutungen mit dem "die anderen, die auf Ihr Recht bestehen, sind schuld"
> 
> Das Recht ist hier ganz einfach: Das Bauen im Wald ist untersagt.
> STVO sagt auch: Jeder hat sich so zu verhalten das er jeder zeit Rücksicht auf schwächere/andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nehmen kann.



Alles verstanden, aber auch geschenkt. Es gibt einen Nutzungsdruck und der bricht sich Bahn. Man kann das kanalisieren/lenken oder ignorieren. Ich bin für Ersteres.


----------



## marewo (18. Juli 2021)

Moin, ich fahre nun seit über 30 Jahren hier in den Harburgern Bergen mit dem MTB über die Wege. Seit ein paar Jahren habe ich Sorge zur Kenntnis genommen, dass immer mehr Wege neu angelegt wurden, da wird dann einfach mal quer durchgefahren und schon ist ein neuer Weg entstanden. Schau euch die neuen Wege rund um den Paul Roth Stein an. Erst relativ neu ein Weg oben auf dem Hasselbrack, wenn ihr den Stein im Rücken habt. Da war es doch klar, dass es da über kurz oder lang Ärger gibt. Für diejenigen denen es zu langweilig ist auf den normalen Wegen zu fahren gibt es ja jetzt die genehmigten Trails in der Haake. Hier könnt ihr euch doch austoben, und bleibt im übrigen auf den Hauptwegen. Die Beschwerden über rücksichtsloses fahren nehmen zu, nehmt daher Rücksicht auf andere. Wird sich da in den nächsten Monaten oder Jahren nichts ändern, werden wir wohl mit Beschränkungen rechnen müssen.


----------



## Flachzange1952 (19. Juli 2021)

Leider gibts hier in der Gegend solche Netten Menschen  

Ich werde hier keine Bilder posten, da ich nicht möchte, dass die "Maulwürfe" (Falls die hier mitlesen), sich angestachelt fühlen und weiter buddeln.  Im Moment ist hier in der Heide Ruhe 

Ich verstehe euch zum großen Teil, aber wenn etwas nicht erlaubt wird es so darzustellen als ob die Waldbesitzer/Gesetzgeber dafür verantwortlich sind wenn dann was gebaut wird.. ist schon ein wenig viel "Spaßgesellschaft". 

Zu den MTB Fahrern Quer durch die Gegend:  Genauso schlimm sind die Leute die Ihre Hunde stöbern lassen... 3 m breiter Weg.. der Hund ist auf jeder Seite 5 Meter tief im Unterholz also sind mal ebend aus 3 Meter Weg 13m Weg geworden in der die Natur gestört wird.  Oder noch besser: Der Schäfer wird als "Hundehasser" bezeichnet, weil er die Leute anbrüllt.. die Hunde wollen ja nur mit den Schafen spielen..  

Zu viele Leute auf zu wenig QM und jeder ist der Meinung das seine Nutzung erlaubt sein muss ansonsten ist der jenige schuld das er es nicht erlaubt...

Viel Spaß beim Radeln und ich wünsche euch das ihr eure Gebiete zum springen/fahren bekommt!

cu Sven

der jetzt mit seinem Leopard 2A7 durch die Heide bei Niederhaverbeck cruisen wird und sich dann beschwert das diese Typen mit den Gäulen im Weg sind  und warum darf ich nicht neben den Wegen fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (19. Juli 2021)

Bevor jetzt alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird, sollten wir differenzieren:

es gibt Beschwerden insbesondere von Wanderern über rücksichtlose Fahrweise von (einigen) Mountainbikern. Die meisten Beschwerden kommen wohl von Wanderern in der Fischbeker Heide. Das ganze spielt sich auf offiziellen Wegen ab. 
jetzt gibt es Beschwerden der Landesforsten, über das Anlegen und das Befahren noch nicht offizieller Trails.


----------



## huetterei (19. Juli 2021)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird, sollten wir differenzieren:
> 
> es gibt Beschwerden insbesondere von Wanderern über rücksichtlose Fahrweise von (einigen) Mountainbikern. Die meisten Beschwerden kommen wohl von Wanderern in der Fischbeker Heide. Das ganze spielt sich auf offiziellen Wegen ab.


Gibt es das? Ich hatte tatsächlich, vielleicht weil ich -wofür ich schonmal hier in diesem Thread ausgelacht wurde- immer bis auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterbremse, in den letzten 2 Jahren überhaupt keine Beschimpfungen mehr.

Und illegale Wege in der Fischbeker Heide kenne ich tatsächlich auch keine oder wenigstens keine die nicht schon länger als 5 Jahre da sind.


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Juli 2021)

Ich persönlich habe damit auch keine Probleme. Aber hier:

Mopo Artikel

Wurde in diesem Thread meines Wissens auch ausgiebig behandelt.


----------



## huetterei (19. Juli 2021)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe damit auch keine Probleme. Aber hier:
> 
> Mopo Artikel
> 
> Wurde in diesem Thread meines Wissens auch ausgiebig behandelt.


Ja, den kenne ich. 
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es außer in dieser Qualitätspresse immer noch ein Thema ist.
Denn dieser Artikel ist ja selbst in seiner Aufmachung allerunterste Kategorie.


----------



## marewo (19. Juli 2021)

Der Mopo Artikel war/ist nur einer vielen, die in letzter Zeit in den verschiedensten Zeitungen erschienen sind. Und ja, Kosh_hh hat Recht, es geht meist um die von ihm genannten Probleme. Die genannten Probleme wegen der Rücksichtslosigkeit mag auch damit begründet sein, dass in der Pandemiezeit die Besucher vor allem in der Fischbeker Heide extrem zugenommen haben, vor allem an den Wochenenden war so viel los, dass man kaum 2 m Abstand halten konnte. Das Anlegen von Wegen, hat allerdings nichts mit der derzeitigen Situation zu tun, hierfür sind allein die MTB verantwortlich. Dies sind zwar zwei unterschiedliche Gründe, werden aber leider in einem Topf geworfen. Auf meiner heutigen Tour habe ich einige Wege gesehen, die gesperrt wurden und es handelt sich in der Tat um Wege die erst in letzter Zeit neu durch rücksichtslosen fahren Querbeet neu "angelegt" wurden. In der Fischbeker Heide gibt es in der Tat keine illegalen Wege.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Juli 2021)

Man kann der Bild/MoPo, Facebook, einigen Forumsmitgliedern oder der eigenen Erfahrung glauben. 
Mit bewusster Wahrnehmung wird man schnell feststellen, dass bei den Erstgenannten einfach nur nicht vorhandene Konflikte zugunsten eigener Interessen angeheizt werden sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votemaniac (20. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich glaube, ich muss hier mal eine Lanze brechen für alle Erbauer dieser „illegalen“, aber trotzdem extrem Spass machenden Trails.
Marewo - auch ich fahre hier seit 1990 durch die HaBes. Damals gab es kaum Leute, die mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs waren und wir freuten uns diebisch, wenn wir wieder was neues entdeckt hatten. Trails hatten noch vage Bezeichnungen, wie
„weißt du, da hinter der Senke, wo die beiden Bäume stehen, geht er links ab“ und der Wald hatte eine gewisse Magie
und war etwas für Leute mit Entdeckergeist.
Trotzdem finde ich Martins Engagement super, dass er im Eißendorfer Forst eine Basis geschaffen hat, dass das möglich ist, was jetzt möglich ist. Da gab es ja zwischenzeitlich auch ein Katz-und-Maus Spiel mit: Forstleute werfen die Eingänge der Trails zu, aber bald gab es trotzdem wieder einen Weg drum herum. Das Ergebnis ist nun ein Superterrain mit tollen Möglichkeiten.

Auf der anderen Seite allerdings geht mit einem Benennen der Trails und der Bekanntmachung und Auffindbarkeit durch soziale Medien und Trail-Apps, eine ganz andere Frequentierung der Trails einher, die so jahrzehntelang nicht an der Tagesordnung war.
E-Bikes spielen hier m.E. auch noch die Rolle der Multiplikatoren. Weil es plötzlich einer größeren Gruppe von Bikern möglich war und ist, schwierigeres Gelände und weiteres Terrain zu durchfahren. Und so kam es nicht nur relativ schnell zu einer Massierung der Benutzung der Trails, sondern auch zu einer Ausdehnung, in Form von neu „gebauten“ Trails, die dann auch ausgiebig von allen genutzt wurden.
Ich freute mich immer noch, wenn ich einen neuen entdeckte (-;
Nicht falsch verstehen: auch in meiner Gruppe sind E-Bikes dabei, aber wir schaffen ein Miteinander und es wird Rücksicht genommen. Manchmal treffen wir aber auch auf Gruppen von E-Fahrern, die einfach durchheizen, als gäbe es was zu gewinnen.

Aber auch das ist LEGITIM, wenn andere Besucher des Waldes, wie Reiter, Wanderer oder Jogger respektiert werden. Sehe ich jemanden, bremse ich ab, grüße freundlich und weiter geht’ s, auch wenn es manchmal bedeutet, den Kicker, den Jump oder den Kick im Allgemeinen, nicht ausfahren zu können.
IST HALT SO, IN DEM MOMENT !

Was Flachzange1952 als problematisch ansieht, kann ich in Ansätzen nachvollziehen. Als die Pandemie Anfang letzten Jahres den Lockdown mit persönlicher Sportausübung im Freien als Ausweg anbot, waren gerade in der Fischbeker Heide so viele Menschen unterwegs, dass ich das kaum für möglich hielt ( Bin übrigens auch Hundebesitzer und kann mich an keine unangenehme Begegnung erinnern, wenn ich dort zu Fuß unterwegs war. Defacto haben mir sogar 2 unbekannte MTBler geholfen, den Rettungswagen zu meiner Frau zu lotsen, als sie sich dort das Bein gebrochen hatte ).
ABER ALL DIES WAR LEGITIM UND NOTWENDIG !!

Neben viel mehr Wanderern waren natürlich auch mehr Biker unterwegs. Und das führte zwangsläufig zu mehr und auch eskalierenden Begegnungen.

Da will ich auch niemanden in Schutz nehmen. Wer das Miteinander nicht beherrscht, hat seinen Platz im Wald VERLOREN. !!

Aber ich muss noch einmal auf die „illegalen“ Trails zurückkommen. Diese liegen meistens so offensichtlich abseits der „offiziellen“ Wanderwege, dass man denken sollte, hier würden sich keine Wanderer finden lassen.
Falsch ! Im Zuge des Genießens der Freiheit, alternativ zum Lockdown, fanden sich auch auf Trails, die kaum jemand vorher kannte, Leute wieder, die diese Trails als Rückzugsort oder Wanderweg benutzten.
ABER AUCH DAS WAR LEGITIM UND NOTWENIDIG !!

Aber was ist mit den Sperrungen der Trails jetzt. OK, der Förster oder die Privatbesitzer machen von ihrem Hausrecht gebrauch. Sie können die Nutzung dieser illegal angelegten Trails untersagen. Ist leider auch LEGITIM.
Ob das sinnvoll oder ob die Begründungen stimmig sind, sei einmal dahingestellt.
Ich denke auch wie Hanswurscht, dass der Druck sich seinen Weg bahnen wird.
Ich habe Fotos aus den letzten Jahrzehnten, wie die Forstwirtschaft die Wege und die Landschaft zerstört, um
ihrem Geschäft nachzugehen, fernab, von allem, was MTBler jemals zustande bringen könnten. Dieses Argument kann ich
überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Und falls die Gegenseite mitliest, denkt doch nicht, dass diese Maßnahmen irgendetwas langfristig bewirken !

Die einzige Chance ist hier einen Dialog zu suchen und einen Konsens zu finden, wie das Biken im Rosengarten zukünftig gehandhabt werden kann, so dass es nicht zu unschönen Eskalationen führt oder gar zu neuen Trails.
Ich hoffe hier wirklich auf ein Einsehen und nicht auf das Beharren von antiquierten Jäger-, Landwirt- und Forstbehördenansichten, die Allgemeinwohl vorschieben, aber m.E. reine Lobbypolitik betreiben.

In diesem Sinne: Ride on, stay wild


----------



## kosh_hh (21. Juli 2021)

Man sollte auch nicht glauben, dass vor langer Zeit der heilige Förster von Gott auf den Berg Hasselbrack gerufen wurde und Gott ihm Steinplatten mit Karten von legalen Wegen vom Himmel herunter reichte.

Was will ich damit sagen? Die meisten Wanderwege waren irgendwann mal inoffiziell, die wurden ja nicht von der Natur geschaffen. Heute offiziell beliebte Trails wie Leitplanke, Bacardi, Schlange, Feuerlöscher usw. waren vor kurzem noch von pösen Purschen illegal im Wald angelegte Wege. Anteil daran haben nicht nur Jonas und Martin Franze (deren Beteiligung ich damit absolut nicht klein reden möchte) sondern auch die Trailfee, die eine Menge Arbeit in die Trails gesteckt hat, das Katz und Maus Spiel auf sich genommen hat und den Arsch hingehalten hat, damit wir heute rund um die Kärntner Hütte klasse "offizielle" Trails befahren können.

Die Landesforsten rund um den Rosengarten haben mit einer imo tendenziösen, hetzerischen und spalterischen Pressemitteilung und den massiven Trailsperrungen eine klare Ansage gemacht. Es liegt jetzt an der Community darauf entsprechend zu antworten.


----------



## marewo (21. Juli 2021)

@votemanic: da hast du vieles genau richtig angesprochen, war eben die gute alte Zeit. Du hast u.a. von Entdeckergeist gesprochen, den es heute in Zeiten von Komoot, Strave und co. nicht mehr gibt. Ist das nicht genau das, war in den Medien kritisiert wurde? Einer legt einen neuen Weg an, lädt ihn Hoch und viele fahren ihn dann nach.
Ich gebe dir auch Recht, das Martin viel gemacht hat und es nun viele legale Trails gibt, die nun gefahren werden können. Aber brauchen wir da noch neue Trails?
Im letzten Absatz sprachst du von Dialog suchen, mit wem willst einen Dialog führen? Doch wohl zunächst mit den MTBikern die sich in den Harburger Bergen austoben. wollen. Ich kann nur an alle appellieren: Fahrt die Trails auf den legalen angelegten Wegen und bleibt ansonsten auf den bekannten Wegen und fahrt nicht mehr Querbeet.


----------



## juju752 (21. Juli 2021)

Moin, 
wenn jetzt alle Biker auf den offiziellen Wegen rund um den Hasselbrack/ Paul Roth fahren, ist auch niemandem geholfen! Dann kommt es ja noch mehr zu Begegnungen/Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Bikern, da sie auf das gleiche Wegenetz zurückgreifen müssen. Die beiden Förster in Haake znd Emme haben das Problem schon sehr gut erkannt und wollen die unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen möglichst voneinander separieren. Sprich, Reiter auf den Reitwegen, Biker auf den Trails und Wanderer auf den Hauptwegen. Somit kommt es auch zu keinen Konflikten mehr. Am Hasselbrack würde es jetzt ja dazu führen, dass die Biker auf den gleichen Wegen schnell bergab brettern, wo im Zweifel eine Gruppe Wanderer um die nächste Ecke wartet. Und schon haben wir den Konflikt. Ich denke nicht, dass es dem Förster am Hasselsbrack um Naturschutz geht, sondern schlicht und einfach um Geld, welches er mit Jagdpächtern verdienen kann. Das Gebiet um den Hasselbrack ist ja nur so zugeflastert mit Hochsitzen. Die Jäger fühlen sich natürlich von den Bikern gestört, da sie micht mehr in Ruhe wild in der Gegend rumballern können. 
Das wild hingegen bleibt gabz entspannt 2m neben dem Trail stehen, wenn die Biker vorbei kommen. Das Wild weiß nämlich, dass von uns keine Gefahr ausgeht! Ich denke in der Haake ist es einfacher mit einer Einigubg gewesen, da dort eh nur die Förster jagen und keine wirtschaftlichen Interessen einer Einigung mit den Bikern im Wege steht! 
Lasst euch nicht abschrecken! Genießt weiter euer Hobby und viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## marewo (21. Juli 2021)

Es kommt zwar zu mehr Begegnungen, gerade am Wochenenden und zu Konflikten kommt es, wenn dann die Wege runter gebrettert und geballert werden, ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Genau das ist es, was kritisiert wird.


----------



## juju752 (21. Juli 2021)

marewo schrieb:


> Es kommt zwar zu mehr Begegnungen, gerade am Wochenenden und zu Konflikten kommt es, wenn dann die Wege runter gebrettert und geballert werden, ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Genau das ist es, was kritisiert wird.


Nein es wird kritisiert, dass die Biker sich ihre eigenen Wege schaffen und damit die Umwelt zerstören! Auf den Trails kommt es zu keinen Begegnungen mit anderen Waldnutzern. 
Ich persönlich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum einige Biker bei gutem Wetter in die komplett überlaufene Fischbeker Heide fahren. Dort kommt es dann zwangsweise zu Konflikten, da dort die gleichen Wege genutzt werden. Aber das ist jetzt ja so von Politik und Forst gewünscht! Gibt ja keine Alternativen mehr.


----------



## huetterei (21. Juli 2021)

@juju752 #671
Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Ich bin nicht der Meinung das ständig neue Trails geschaffen werden müssen. Die Anzahl im Bereich Hasselbrack ist schon sehr hoch. ABER wenn jetzt alle Biker die normalen Wege runterfahren, dann wird es auf denen ganz schön voll. Die Schaffung von Abfahrten die einem technischen Anspruch genügen würde das erheblich entspannen. Wenn einem andere Nutzer begegnen MUSS ohne Frage gebremst werden. Rücksichtnahme gilt immer, egal wie schön die Stelle gerade ist, man kann ja wieder hoch fahren und es nochmal versuchen.

Zunächst: Ich baue keine Trails und fahre nicht querfeldein, wo ich keinen Trail sehe.
Aber was ich als Ergebnis der Aktion erwarte ist, dass durch die Maßnahmen nichts erreicht wird. Es werden andere Trails entstehen und Absperrungen umfahren. Es werden durch das Katz-und-Maus-Spiel Trails an wechselnden Stellen entstehen und vor allem auch an Stellen wo es den Förstern noch weniger Recht ist. Dabei geht es nicht um mutwillige Zerstörung oder darum dem Förster eins auszuwischen, sondern häufig werden die noch unglücklicheren Stellen auch einfach aus Unwissenheit ob der Auswirkungen an dieser BESTIMMTEN Stelle im Wald gewählt.

Die Möglichkeit dies zu kanalisieren und an Stellen zu lenken wo es vertretbar ist, nehmen sich die Forstbetriebe mit ihrem Verhalten.

Und um Flachzange1952 gleich mal vorzugreifen: Ich sage nicht die Forst ist SCHULD daran, das wild gefahren wird. Ich behaupte sie ignoriert einen gegebenen Zustand und versucht durch Kopf-in-den-Sand-stecken zu erreichen, dass alles wieder wie früher wird.

Der freie Zugang in Wälder ist nun einmal gesetzlich festgelegt und verweigert den Waldbesitzern die mMn einzige Möglichkeit ihren Wunsch nach MTB Freiheit im Wald durchzusetzen, nämlich das Einzäunen des gesamten Waldes. Was für ein Glück für alle Nutzer.


----------



## SinusJayCee (21. Juli 2021)

juju752 schrieb:


> Auf den Trails kommt es zu keinen Begegnungen mit anderen Waldnutzern.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen: Auf den offiziellen Trails sind mir schon mehrfach Wanderer entgegen gekommen und ein etwas älterer Herr meinte sein City-Rad einen der jetzt gesperrten Trails hochschieben zu müssen 🤦‍♂️ Da hilft nur vom Gas gehen und freundlich grüßen  Steht ja auch nirgendwo, dass die Trails nicht zu Fuß begangen werden dürfen.



huetterei schrieb:


> ABER wenn jetzt alle Biker die normalen Wege runterfahren


Möchte man das als MTBler überhaupt? Den Verweis in den o.g. Artikeln auf die 3 offiziellen MTB-Routen am Hasselbrack finde ich etwas lächerlich. Diese Routen gehen schlichtweg an den Anforderungen unseres Sports vorbei und sind technisch vielleicht für Gravel-Biker interessant.

Daher stimme ich dir da ganz zu, dass die Schaffung bzw. Legalisierung von richtigen MTB-Trails hier die bessere Lösung ist, anstatt auf die unzureichenden und ohnehin schon überfüllten Wege zu verweisen. Das führt vermutlich dazu, dass am Hasselbrack tatsächlich weniger MTBs fahren. Aber dafür tummeln die sich dann in den noch verbleibenden Waldgebieten, wo das Konfliktpotenzial mit anderen Nutzer*innen steigt.


----------



## votemaniac (21. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen, muss doch noch was los werden:
@kosh_hh: Du hast recht, mit dem Lancieren solcher, eindeutig negativ ausgerichteten Beiträge, wird das Klima gegen die MTBler angeheizt. Letzten Sonntag hatte ich schon das Gefühl, das die Leute, die wir so trafen, irgendwie angespannt wirkten. Aber ist ja auch noch Pandemie, da werden wohl alle, die nur eine knappe Bikelänge als Abstand wahren, komisch angesehen. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

@marewo: es tut mir leid, das du deinen Entdeckergeist im Lauf der Jahre scheinbar verloren hast. Meiner ist geblieben und auch noch weiterhin hungrig. Gerade vor 3 Wochen habe ich wieder einen gefunden, der durchaus anspruchsvoll und auch nicht gesperrt ist.
Und das freut mich kolossal.
Früher hatte ich auch so meine Fräsaktionen, aber das liegt schon lange zurück. Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich, dass ein wenig, vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel, schöpferischer Geist ( oder Feencredo ) durch die HaBes wabert und Veränderung bewirkt.

Und das sieht kosh_hh ganz richtig: der Wald wurde nicht den Förstern und Waldbesitzern exklusiv von Gott geschenkt, mit einem Netz aus vorgefertigten Wegen, sondern die jahrzehntelange Bewirtschaftung, mit Schneisen hier und da, kreuz und quer durch den Wald, die auch wieder verwitterten oder überwucherten, aber dann auch von Wildtieren und Wanderern wieder eingetreten wurden, sind die Grundlage unseres heutigen Wegenetzes.
Und wenn es der Forstverwaltung mal gefällt ( was für ein Wortwitz ), werden auch bekannte Wanderwege von den Harvestern durchfräst und in übelster Weise mit einer Menge Astwerk und tiefen Furchen hinterlassen.
Der Wald wäre eher ein Gottesgeschenk an alle, wenn man es so sehm wollte !

Das „Finden“ neuer Trails ist ein Prozess, den man mit brachialen Massnahmen versuchen kann aufzuhalten, aber das ist leider zu kurz gedacht. Denn wer den Wind säht.. !
Ich denke auch, dass der Dialog von der anderen Seite irgendwann gesucht wird, weil die Welle nicht aufzuhalten ist. Es werden mehr und mehr Biker unterwegs sein und sogar noch mehr.
Und dann doch lieber da, wo man die anderen Waldmitbenutzer nicht stört, wenn man schon "ballert".
Da wäre auch noch das beliebte Thema Störung der Waldtiere. In 30 Jahren sind mir 3x Wildscheine über den Weg gelaufen. Rehe tatsächlich öfter, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde, ich störe deren Rückzugsgebiete, denn die liegen viel tiefer im Wald, wo nicht mal irgendwelche Wege hinführen. Ich habe übrigens in den 80iger Jahren für den Forest Service in Montana gearbeitet. Ich bin nicht irgendein „ahnungsloser“ MTB-Honk, sondern schaue schon, wie ich meine Anwesenheit im Wald harmonisch gestalte. Beim Bauen eben nur Materialien, die die Natur zur Verfügung stellt (-;
Aber das ist ja, wie gesagt, schon lange her.
Wenn immer wieder die gleichen Trails benutzt werden, sucht sich das Wild andere Rückzugsgebiete, wenn es überhaupt gestört werden würde, da wo neue Trails entstanden sind. Und ja, diese sind auch nicht erst seit 2 Wochen oder Monaten da, sondern schon mindestens 2 Jahre oder länger. Tiere haben da, glaube ich, einen besseren Instinkt als (Behörden) Menschen.


In diesem Sinne wieder: Ride on, stay wild


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (22. Juli 2021)

Ich war heute nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder in meinem alten Revier und ziemlich schockiert über die massiven und umweltschädlichen Eingriffe der Forstverwaltung. Massenhafte Absperrungen, gefällte Bäume, um Biker vom Befahren abzuhalten als umweltgerechte Maßnahmen durchzusetzen kann wohl niemand wirklich verstehen, der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist. Von der Verschwendung von Steuergeldern ganz zu schweigen.
Der Zustand der Habes wird immer desolater. Wege, die vor 25 Jahren, so lange bike ich dort schon, noch begeh bzw befahrbar waren, sind jetzt total und meiner Meinung nach unwiderruflich zerstört durch Pferdehufen. Die gesamte Bodenbeschaffenheit ist zerstört und einer Sandwüste gewichen, überall liegt Sch... herum. Aber die Herrenreiter haben halt die bessere Lobby und sind in der Lage Interessen auf höherer Ebene durchzusetzen. Gibt es inzwischen Wegsperrungen für Reiter? Ich erwarte keine Antwort hierauf. Wo bleibt da denn der Umweltschutz? Zumal einige Reiter sich nicht an Wegeregelungen halten und inzwischen auch andere Wege massiv zerstören.
Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall nicht an die Absperrungen gehalten und schätze die Arbeit mancher Trailbauer. Deshalb werde ich auch nie posten, wo die sich befinden.
Wie es funktionieren kann, zeigen uns unsere Nachbarn in Dänemark. Hier funktioniert ein Nebeneinander. Aber dort gibt es auch nicht den deutschen Betonschädel, der sich an seinem Amt aufg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. Juli 2021)

Bitte noch mehr negative Berichte, jeder Biker der fern bleibt, ist einer weniger auf den Trails.


----------



## huetterei (23. Juli 2021)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Wie es funktionieren kann, zeigen uns unsere Nachbarn in Dänemark. Hier funktioniert ein Nebeneinander. Aber dort gibt es auch nicht den deutschen Betonschädel, der sich an seinem Amt aufg..


Guter Punkt!
In Dänemark funktioniert es, zumindest was man hier an Informationen mitbekommt.

ABER: In Dänemark ist der wilde Trailbau, zumindest in den Regionen wo eine größere Dichte an MTBlern herrscht, auch strengstens verboten. Zusammen mit der Kommune werden Trails gebaut und gepflegt.
Sollte jemand beim wilden Trailbau erwischt werden, dann sind die Strafen immens. Vermutlich würde im Zweifel bei Wiederholern sogar überlegt werden ob man eine Ausnahme macht von der Aussetzung der öffentlichen körperlichen Züchtigung.

Die Vorgehensweise ist ähnlich der beim Übertreten der Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen, immer nach dem Motto es muss richtig weh tun. (Neuerdings werden z.B. bei Geschwindigkeiten die doppelt so hoch wie die zulässige Geschwindigkeit sind, einfach die Fahrzeuge eingezogen. Das Fahrzeug ist dann nicht vorübergehend weg, sondern nach richterlicher Bestätigung für immer!)

Schlussendlich ist der dänische Weg genau der Weg, den die Försterei in der Haake auch gegangen ist. Festgelegte Trails zum kanalisieren. Neubau nur sehr kontrolliert, dafür aber auch sehr schick.
Die Zahl an Trails bleibt beschränkt.

Ein Konzept, das ich sofort unterstützen würde.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (23. Juli 2021)

Dänemark bringt allein aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte ganz andere Voraussetzungen mit sich.
Vielleicht wären die Deutschen auch etwas relaxter, würde man sich außerhalb der vier Wände weniger auf die Füße treten. Vielleicht wäre Ihnen dann aber auch noch langweiliger und Langeweile birgt, gepaart mit einer denunziatorischen Grundmentalität, große Gefahren was das Miteinander angeht... Wir werden's nie erfahren. (Und ich werde den Gumtz nie anrufen... Shit! Wollte ich heute machen)


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. Juli 2021)

Der dänische Weg ist schon etwas anders. Hier werden weitgehend naturbelassene Trails nur für Mtb angelegt. Das sind Singletrails, die sich dem Wald anpassen, dh. ohne Anlieger,etc, also ohne große Erdbewegungen. Solche Trails wurden in den Habes gesperrt, obwohl sie zT. schon lange existieren.
Wilder Trailbau ist nie gut, weil es auf Widerstand stößt. Trails, wie der Feuerlöscher sind ein mutiger Vorstoß der Forstverwaltung und eine tolle Leistng der Erbauer. Sie machen Spaß, sind aber ziemlich kurz und irgendwann langweilig. Sorry, das war für mich gesprochen.
Ein 20 km Trail wäre für mich und für viele andere eine gute Alternative fernab von Wanderern und Reitern. Das klingt lang und nach viel Arbeit, ist es letztlich aber nicht, weil bestehende Wege auch genutzt werden und wenig Erdarbeiten nötig sind.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Blabjerg. Schaut mal die Fotos im Netz.


----------



## huetterei (23. Juli 2021)

Blabjerg ist in eine Dünenlandschaft gepflegt und mit der Kommune vereinbart. Wenig Menschen, ausser die Deutschen fallen mal wieder ein. An den Stellen wo die MTB Reifen die Dünen und Wurzeln wegfräsen würden sind Gummimatten auf den Trail gelegt. 

Ein anderes Beispiel, an das ich gedacht hatte ist Abenraa und vor allem Vejle. Dort ist auch die MTB Dichte größer, wenn auch noch lange nicht mit Hamburg vergleichbar. Die Wege sind steiler und länger, es gibt auch Anlieger und Kicker.

Deren Konzept ist eine Lösung wie hier in der Haake.

Wenn man in Blabjerg oder auch Oksböl eine neue Route in den Wald zimmert, so wie es hier gemacht wurde, dann wird man Schwierigkeiten bekommen.

Das es andere Trailtypen sind ist wohl der Landschaft geschuldet.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. Juli 2021)

Genau, die Wege sind mit der Kommune vereinbart und getrennt von den Wanderwegen. Zum Thema wenige und weitend deutsche Biker. Das stimmt nicht. Das Gebiet ist unglaublich beliebt und es werden dort rennen abgehalten. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, die Dänen wären dort in der Mehrheit, was natürlich richtig ist. Der Varde Cykelklub investiert ja auch viel Zeit. Dort wird nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, in Deutschland oft nach Verboten. Da bin ich ganz der Meinung von votemaniac


----------



## votemaniac (23. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen,
man kann sich ja andere Konzepte vor Augen halten, wie diese in anderen Ländern umgesetzt werden. Da gibt es bestimmt auch Beispiele, wo tatsächlich zusammengearbeitet wird und nicht einfach Fakten geschaffen werden. Hier aber wird kein Wert darauf gelegt, friedliche, gemeinschaftliche Lösungen zu finden.
Auf meiner heutigen Runde bin ich vom Karlstein Richtung Paul-Roth gefahren. Da gibt es ein kleines, dauernasses Transferstück, welches vor 2 Wochen noch befahrbar war. Dies war heute mit dem neuerlich bekannten "Akzeptiert es, hier is Schicht" Bauwerk ausgerüstet.
Äh, wat soll das ???
Lebt da irgendeine seltene Amphibienart oder gibt es seltene Pflanzen, deren Anwesenheit mir bisher entgangen ist ? Keine Ahnung.
Das Durchqueren diese Mini-Abschnitts war immer eine Schlammschlacht, nichts gebautes, kein nix und gar nichts, was das unter vernünftigen Maßstäben angemessen erscheinen lassen würde.

Hurra, wiehert da der Amtsschimmel.

Und falls die Gegenseite mitliest, es kommt noch besser !!
Vor Paul-Roth dann das nächste Bollwerk deutscher Gründlichkeit




Wenn ihr einen Weg sperren und das auch noch durch das Fällen von GESUNDEN, LEBENDIGEN BÄUMEN zementieren wollte, dann achtet doch darauf, dass der Baum richtig fällt und nicht zur anderen Seite !!

Mann, mann, mann, kann ich das Ernst nehmen ?

Und zu guter Letzt: Ride on, stay angry


----------



## goldencore (23. Juli 2021)

Sind die Abfahrten vom Paul-Roth jetzt alle dicht?


----------



## votemaniac (23. Juli 2021)

Hab ich heute nicht weiter überprüft. Glaube ich aber nicht, weil das Uralt-Wege sind. Der gesperrte ist relativ neu und
verlief vorher westlich vor Paul-Roth, Richtung Großmoddereiche. Aber ein Stück weiter unten, wo ein Wanderweg links ab Richtung Treppen weitergeht, steht noch ne Barrikade. Das war ein echt netter Wanderweg, bis letztens dort gefällt wurde und das Astwerk weitläufig auf dem Weg liegen gelassen wurde. Der fast daneben verlaufende Pferdeweg wurde dagegen nicht beeinträchtigt
Honi soit qui mal y pense


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votemaniac (23. Juli 2021)

Muss noch mal sein, bin halt Romantiker



Der Blick von diesem echt netten Wanderweg auf den weiter untern laufenden Pferdeweg in der Senke
und dann kamen unsere Freunde mit dem Harvester....



An dieser Stelle enthalte ich mich eines Kommentars


----------



## bubinga (23. Juli 2021)

Das ist doch lange her…
Jetzt ist alles fahrbar…
Zwar gesperrt.
Aber rein theoretisch fahrbar 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## votemaniac (23. Juli 2021)

Na ja, 23. April ist nicht so lange her. Und ja, es sieht jetzt besser aus. Aber es geht um die Symbolik.
Wer zerstört hier mehr ?


----------



## bubinga (23. Juli 2021)

Naja.
Das war ärgerlich.
Aber der Forst hat nur Holz geerntet.
Das ist deren Job.
Wir haben unseren Trail aufgeräumt und konnten wieder fahren.
Alles ist gut.
Die aktuelle Aktion, die Trails zu sperren ist hingegen totaler bullshit!


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. Juli 2021)

Votemaniac: Das ist genau das, was ich weiter oben beschrieben habe. Verschwendung von Steuergeldern und eine klare Kampfansage ohne Sinn und Verstand. Bäume fällen, um Menschen, die ein genau so großes Anrecht auf Erholung haben wie beispielsweise Reiter zu hindern. Warum? Weil die Verantwortlichen der Meinung sind, die Umwelt zerstören zu dürfen, um andere an vermeindlichen Zerstörungen zu hindern. 
Als vor ca. 20 Jahren eine Hamburger Mtb-Größe eine downhillstrecke am Fuchspass für einige Rennen angelegt hat, wurde die durch das Fällen von ca.10 gesunden und großen Buchen zerstört. 
Sorry, aber für mich sind die Herren bzw. der Verantwotliche einfach nur krank und gehört seines Amtes enthoben.


----------



## votemaniac (24. Juli 2021)

cedrik-trankilo: Fuchspass war und ist ja Hamburger Einzugsbereich in der Verantwortlichkeit des Hausbrucher Forstamtes. Ob der von mir sehr geschätzte und bei einer Trailbauaktion kennengelernte Revierförster Hollmichel damals schon amtierte, weiß ich nicht. Aber seitdem hat sich viel getan und Hr. Hollmichel hatte massgeblichen Anteil daran ( natürlich auch verständige Behördenmitarbeiter und als allererstes Martin, ohne den es den jetzigen Zustand wohl nie gegeben hätte ), dass es im Forstgebiet südliches Hamburg heute sehr gut um unserere Freitzeitaktivitäten bestellt ist und bleibt ( wenn die Trails nicht gerade im nassen Zustand immer wieder zerfräst würden ! )
Für die niedersächsischer Seite kann ich mich der Meinung von bubinga in seinem letzten Satz nur anschließen. Aber da denke ich, die Zeit arbeitet für uns. Früher in Hausbruch und Eißendorf Kampf, eskalierte Begegnungen und unangekündigte Sperrungen, heute ein weitgehend harmonisches Miteinander auf in gegenseitigem Einvernehmen gebauten Trails. Denn es erwuchs ja ein Bedürfnis, was einen gewissen Handlungsdruck ausgeübt hat.
20 Jahre kann ich allerdings nicht mehr warten !

in diesem Sinne: Ride on, stay wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedrik-trankilo (24. Juli 2021)

Das war von mir nicht als direkte Anschuldigung gemeint. Wahrscheinlich war Hollmichel nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## kaliberat (24. Juli 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Sind die Abfahrten vom Paul-Roth jetzt alle dicht?


Ja! Bin dort vorgestern Abend längs gefahren. Es liegen Bäume quer und auch die nummerierten Barrieren sind hier und da errichtet worden. Viele Bäume weisen die orange und blaue Markierung auf.


----------



## Flachzange1952 (25. Juli 2021)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Der Zustand der Habes wird immer desolater. Wege, die vor 25 Jahren, so lange bike ich dort schon, noch begeh bzw befahrbar waren, sind jetzt total und meiner Meinung nach unwiderruflich zerstört durch Pferdehufen. Die gesamte Bodenbeschaffenheit ist zerstört und einer Sandwüste gewichen, überall liegt Sch... herum. Aber die Herrenreiter haben halt die bessere Lobby und sind in der Lage Interessen auf höherer Ebene durchzusetzen. Gibt es inzwischen Wegsperrungen für Reiter? Ich erwarte keine Antwort hierauf. Wo bleibt da denn der Umweltschutz? Zumal einige Reiter sich nicht an Wegeregelungen halten und inzwischen auch andere Wege massiv zerstören.



Es gibt genügend Wege die nur für die Reiter sind und auch genug Wege an denen die Schilder stehen: Keine Reiter erlaubt! und JA auch ich habe schon auf 50 cm breiten Wegen die auf der einen Seite 1m tief  absacken und mit Baumwürzeln überwachsen sind Pferde gesehen oder Pferde die mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch die Wege "gebrettert" sind und JA wo ein Gaul langlief wächst nichts mehr. Auch ganz toll sind Reiterhöfe bei denen die Nutzung der umliegenden Natur zum Hof dazugehört.




votemaniac schrieb:


> Und dann doch lieber da, wo man die anderen Waldmitbenutzer nicht stört, wenn man schon "ballert".
> Da wäre auch noch das beliebte Thema Störung der Waldtiere. In 30 Jahren sind mir 3x Wildscheine über den Weg gelaufen. Rehe tatsächlich öfter, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde, ich störe deren Rückzugsgebiete, denn die liegen viel tiefer im Wald, wo nicht mal irgendwelche Wege hinführen. Ich habe übrigens in den 80iger Jahren für den Forest Service in Montana gearbeitet. Ich bin nicht irgendein „ahnungsloser“ MTB-Honk, sondern schaue schon, wie ich meine Anwesenheit im Wald harmonisch gestalte. Beim Bauen eben nur Materialien, die die Natur zur Verfügung stellt (-;



Die meisten Rehe/Wildtiere werden dich gesehen/bemerkt haben ohne das Du sie siehst oder sie werden schon weg gewesen sein (Duftspuren/Lärm usw.)

Schaut doch mal auf die Landkarten.. es gibt kein "tiefer im Wald" mehr... die Wege führen überall durch... Wo soll die Natur den noch hin? 

cu Flachzange


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (25. Juli 2021)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Ja! Bin dort vorgestern Abend längs gefahren. Es liegen Bäume quer und auch die nummerierten Barrieren sind hier und da errichtet worden. Viele Bäume weisen die orange und blaue Markierung auf.


Da hilft nur Martin, dessen Verdienst es war Hollmichel ins Boot zu holen und den Dialog zu schaffen. Das ist eine Möglichkeit, wie die verhärteten Fronten aufgeweicht werden können. Ansonsten macht irgendwie jeder was er will. Das, was da gerade als Schnellschuss passiert, stößt nur auf Gegenreaktionen. 
Schlechter Journalismus und Fakenews tun ihr übriges dazu


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juli 2021)

Die Situation heute unterscheidet sich nur durch das jüngst massive Vorgehen und den selbstgedruckten Verbotsschildern von dem was wir ja schon seit Jahren, insbesondere im Bereich Rosengarten, kennen. 
Bei meiner heutigen Tour wurde ich durch den oberen Bereich des Karlsteintrails mal wieder daran erinnert.
Den "Trail" oder auch (Wander)weg gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten und nun war man mal wieder in Stimmung und hat den mit Hindernissen in Form von mehreren kleinen umgeknickten bis großen gefällten Bäumen und sonstigem Zeugs zugelegt (aber man kommt noch durch).
Das ist für den Bereich Rosengarten nichts Neues.
Mal schauen was die untere Naturschutzbehörde sagt, sofern denn nächste Woche einer den Hörer abnimmt.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (25. Juli 2021)

Willst du da anrufen?👍


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juli 2021)

Schon versucht, bisher erfolglos.
Hatte letzte Woche nur Vormittags nicht die Zeit, so fielen meine Versuche auf den Nachmittag und Freitag habe ich's leider vergessen.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (25. Juli 2021)

Danke für dein Engagement. Viel Glück. Berichte doch mal, was du so erlebt hast


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Juli 2021)

Ich habe eben mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde telefoniert. 
Im Nachhinein wurde festgestellt, dass seit Kurzem Kontakt zum Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V, besteht. 
Sobald es konkrete und richtungsweisende Neuigkeiten gibt, werden diese auch hier gepostet. 
Das Ganze wird erst einmal einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (26. Juli 2021)

Das klingt schon ganz gut. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. August 2021)

Schnell ist nicht immer gut...
Hier das "Ergebnis" aus dem gestrigen Gespräch zw. Verein und Försterei:








						Krisengipfel mit Harburger Mountainbikern gescheitert
					

Revierförster droht mit Strafanzeigen. Verein Harburger Berge Mountainbike zeigt sich enttäuscht. Fronten sind verhärtet.




					www.abendblatt.de
				



Da die Lage demnach unverändert ist und hier bereits ausgiebig kommentiert wurde, brauchen wir darüber keine weiteren Worte mehr verlieren. Jonas versucht nun den Weg über die Politik zu gehen. Im hamburger Volkspark hat dieser Weg erstaunlich schnell zu einem positiven Ergebnis geführt. Wie es damit in Niedersachsen aussieht bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## gnss (7. August 2021)

Wie lange bis zur Rente? Zwei, drei Jahre?


----------



## kaliberat (7. August 2021)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Schnell ist nicht immer gut...
> Hier das "Ergebnis" aus dem gestrigen Gespräch zw. Verein und Försterei:
> 
> 
> ...


Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und bitte mit einem deutlichen 😉 zu betrachten, aber…


----------



## votemaniac (7. August 2021)

Hey , der ist echt gut. Ich pack noch einen drauf. Ist mehr aus meiner Generation:






Quintessenz: Just do it


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. August 2021)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hier das "Ergebnis" aus dem gestrigen Gespräch zw. Verein und Försterei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Artikel ist leider hinter einer Paywall. Kann jemand vielleicht eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben? Oder gibt es hier nicht viel hinzuzufügen?


> Revierförster droht mit Strafanzeigen. Verein Harburger Berge Mountainbike zeigt sich enttäuscht. Fronten sind verhärtet.


----------



## huetterei (9. August 2021)

Vor allem fand ich in dem Artikel im HA (den ich aktuell nicht mehr aufrufen kann) interessant, dass die Herren behaupten mehr als die 3 öffentlichen MTB Routen seien nicht möglich (also nicht nicht gewollt, sondern als würde irgendeine Regel dies nicht zulassen).

Das las sich so als gäbe es eine Regelung (nur alle 5km ein Weg, kein Weg dort wo auch ein Harvester lang fahren könnte ) irgend sowas. Haben die Herren sich dazu ausgelassen?

In dem Foto fehlt nur noch, dass die Förster die Arme vor der Brust verschränken!


----------



## cherokee42 (9. August 2021)

Was nirgends gesagt wird, höchstens unter vorgehaltener Hand, es geht um die Jägerschaft! Die wollen ihre Ruhe im Wald haben! Habt Ihr mal gesehen, wie viele Hochsitze zwischen den 3 Bergen liegen Paul Roth, Karlstein Hasselbrack... Es sind die Jäger die uns nicht wollen, da gehören natürlich auch die alten Förstersäcke dazu.. Aber die Pension steht vor der Tür! 
Deswegen sind die da auch so Stur und überhaupt nicht bereit darüber zu diskutieren! Denen sitzen die Jäger im Nacken!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. August 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist leider hinter einer Paywall. Kann jemand vielleicht eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben? Oder gibt es hier nicht viel hinzuzufügen?


Die Überschrift sagt im Grunde alles.
Ich hatte den Artikel noch als PDF auf dem Desktop, hielt es aber nicht für lohnenswert, ihn zu behalten.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. August 2021)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Die Überschrift sagt im Grunde alles.
> Ich hatte den Artikel noch als PDF auf dem Desktop, hielt es aber nicht für lohnenswert, ihn zu behalten.


Alles klar, danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (9. August 2021)




----------



## SinusJayCee (9. August 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1320111


Super, danke! Zumindest kann man sagen, dass es sich hier im Gegensatz zu den vorigen Beiträgen um eine neutrale Darstellung handelt. Ansonsten sehr enttäuschend


----------



## votemaniac (23. August 2021)

Und falls mal jemand einen Blick hinter die Kulissen werfen möchte:



			https://cwits.ddns.net/web_images/The_marvelous_art_of_the_wonder_wart_hogs.mp4
		


Das Ende ist zwar gut, aber jetzt leider total im Ar......


----------



## MAyS (24. August 2021)

Unfassbar. Da werden gesunde Bäume gefällt und totales Chaos hinterlassen. Und wofür? Ich kann es nicht fassen


----------



## votemaniac (24. August 2021)

MAyS, danke für deine Anteilnahme. Ich bin selbst noch total geschockt über derartige, teils irrsinnige Massnahmen.
Ich finde damit hat jemand jegliche Legitimation verloren, sich als Bewahrer der Natur hervorzutun. Wenn wir als MTBler
etwas in der Größenordnung tun würden, gäbe es gleich einen Mega-Aufstand.
Ich wünschte, dass sich die Medien auch damit mal auseinandersetzen würden und die Kommerzialisierung der Forstgebiete
und das vermeintliche gesunde Begrenzen von Wildpopulationen, die ja scheinbar sehr gestört werden, mal kritisch aufarbeiten 
würden. Und letztendlich finde ich es grottig, dass viele der Trails über soziale Medien bekannt gemacht wurden und damit eine hohe
Frequentierung stattgefunden hat. Es wäre halt besser gewesen, einfach mal die Klappe zu halten, bzw. den Daumen stillzuhalten.
Aber als "Dinosaurier" kann ich erdgeschichtlich auf eine lange Daseinsperiode zurückblicken, die die des "Homo de Silva" um Längen überragt. Die Hoffnung stirbt somit zuletzt !


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. August 2021)

Vielleicht sollte man das Video mal den Medien zuspielen, z.B. denen die zuletzt Pro-Förster berichtet haben?

Die Verbreitung der Trails über diverse Portale sehe ich auch kritisch. Wobei ich bei einem halbwegs engagierten Förster davon ausgehen würde, dass er die Trails früher oder später ohnehin finden würde. Zumindest in Komoot sind auch nur relativ wenige Trails in dem Gebiet eingetragen. Aber die reichen vermutlich schon aus, um zu einer (gefühlten) Überlastung des Gebiets zu führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (25. August 2021)

Jeder von uns hat aber auch die Möglichkeit solche Trails zu melden, wenn diese nicht offiziell sind und diese bei den Portalen wieder löschen zu lassen! Also auch wir können dazu beitragen, dass diese Trails nicht in aller Welt bekannt werden.

Das vorgehen der Förster im Rosengarten ist natürlich unter aller Wildsau und das unter der Prämisse des Naturschutzes geht gar nicht.
Eigentlich müsste man die Sägenführer bei der SVLFG anzeigen, wegen der nicht fachgerechten Fälltechniken, dafür aleine würden die schon auf den Sack bekommen.

Aber schlussendlich geht es nicht um den Forst, es sind die Jäger, die Stunk machen. Die Trails durchkreuzen Ihre schönen Jagdgebiete. Und Jäger haben insgeheim mehr zu sagen als der Förster... alte Tradition und so!

Das Video sollte am besten noch fachlich kommentiert werden und dann an entsprechende Medien etc. verteilt werden.


----------



## votemaniac (25. August 2021)

Dann muss noch die Musik raus, sonst gibt es da Ärger anderer Art !


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2021)

Vielleicht ein bisschen Off-Topic, aber welche Reifen fahrt ihr in den HaBe und könnt ihr eine bestimmte Kombi empfehlen?

Ich fahre auf meinem Stumpi die ab Werk verbauten Butcher und Purgatory jeweils GRID T7 und in 29x2.3". Die sind zwar noch gut, aber bei der aktuellen Liefersituation wollte ich mich frühzeitig um neue kümmern, damit ich bestellen kann, wenn die irgendwo vorrätig sind 

Generell bin ich mit der Ausrichtung der Reifen ganz zufrieden. Nur der Rollwiderstand könnte etwas besser sein, wobei ich dafür ungern Grip opfern würde. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Vergleich. Daher würde ich mich über Anregungen freuen 

Ich habe meine Frage auch schon im Reifenforum gestellt, aber die Antworten haben eher alle Klarheiten beseitigt 🙄 





						All-Mountain Reifen
					

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin auch immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Allround All Mountain Kombi. Hatte mir jetzt mal den Regolith 29 2.4 SCT bestellt für vorne und hinten, liegen aber beide mit 920g jeweils 100g über der Herstellerangabe. Der Unterschied ist mit doch etwas groß. Habe auch noch 2...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## goldencore (8. September 2021)

Du wirst vermutlich 100 verschiedene Antworten bekommen.
Prinzipiell fahre ich vorne das ganze Jahr den gleichen Reifen (Conti Baron) und hinten im Sommerhalbjahr, wo es in den HaBes ja sehr trocken sein kann den Conti Kaiser und im Matschhalbjahr den Speci Eliminator Grid Trail 

Beide Reifenkombis sind nur für die Harburger Berge sicherlich totaler Overkill, aber ich gehe mit dem Rad halt auch in Bikeparks und im Sommer in die Alpen und will nicht immer tauschen.

Nur für Harburg würde ich mir sicherlich etwas holen, das leichter rollt. Da hat ja jeder Hersteller etwas im Angebot.
Ich finde diese Aufstellung immer sehr hilfreich:








						Updates: Der beste Mountainbike-Reifen im Test – Alle wichtigen Hersteller im Vergleich
					

Schwalbe, MAXXIS, Conti, Michelin, WTB, Kenda und Co.: Die Auswahl an Mountainbike-Reifen ist riesig und unübersichtlich. Wir haben über 50 Reifen für euch getestet und … keinen klaren Sieger gefunden. Stattdessen verraten wir euch, wie ihr den optimalen Reifen für euch und euer Bike findet...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## cherokee42 (8. September 2021)

Ich glaube ja, das Rad (Reifen) wird nicht immer noch wieder neu erfunden. Um da wirklilch einen Unterschied festzustellen, müsste man doch immer die gleiche Strecke bei andern Bedingungen fahren und dann unterschiedliche Reifen ausprobieren. 

Ich habe mir jetzt den Hans Dampf geholt.


----------



## hoedsch (8. September 2021)

Aus 15 Jahre Erfahrung der Dienstagsrunde kann ich nur sagen, dass meistens die Typen mit Reifenschaden ausgeschieden sind, die sich vorher intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben und eine innige Beziehung mit dem gewählten Schlappen aufgebaut hatten.


----------



## T_N_T (8. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, das Rad (Reifen) wird nicht immer noch wieder neu erfunden. Um da wirklilch einen Unterschied festzustellen, müsste man doch immer die gleiche Strecke bei andern Bedingungen fahren und dann unterschiedliche Reifen ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt den Hans Dampf geholt.


Ich habe jetzt auch hinten den Hans Dampf drauf. Der ist auf jeden Fall leichter zu treten als ein reiner Enduro/DH Reifen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2021)

Das ging ja schnell, danke für die Antworten!



goldencore schrieb:


> Du wirst vermutlich 100 verschiedene Antworten bekommen.


Ich würde behaupten, im Reifenforum sind es jetzt schon mehr als 100 auf meine Frage 🤔



goldencore schrieb:


> Prinzipiell fahre ich vorne das ganze Jahr den gleichen Reifen (Conti Baron) und hinten im Sommerhalbjahr, wo es in den HaBes ja sehr trocken sein kann den Conti Kaiser und im Matschhalbjahr den Speci Eliminator Grid Trail


Nach ein bisschen Einlesen hatte ich auch den Baron für vorne in Kombination mit dem Trail King für hinten als eine Option ins Auge gefasst.



goldencore schrieb:


> Beide Reifenkombis sind nur für die Harburger Berge sicherlich totaler Overkill, aber ich gehe mit dem Rad halt auch in Bikeparks und im Sommer in die Alpen und will nicht immer tauschen.
> 
> Nur für Harburg würde ich mir sicherlich etwas holen, das leichter rollt. Da hat ja jeder Hersteller etwas im Angebot.


Bikeparks stehen bei mir eher selten auf dem Programm. In den Alpen war ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Neben Harburg bin ich noch in anderen Mittelgebirgen in Deutschland unterwegs. Da habe ich bis jetzt ziemlich ähnliche Bedingungen angetroffen.



goldencore schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Aufstellung immer sehr hilfreich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich schon gefunden. Trotzdem vielen Dank!



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, das Rad (Reifen) wird nicht immer noch wieder neu erfunden. Um da wirklilch einen Unterschied festzustellen, müsste man doch immer die gleiche Strecke bei andern Bedingungen fahren und dann unterschiedliche Reifen ausprobieren.





hoedsch schrieb:


> Aus 15 Jahre Erfahrung der Dienstagsrunde kann ich nur sagen, dass meistens die Typen mit Reifenschaden ausgeschieden sind, die sich vorher intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben und eine innige Beziehung mit dem gewählten Schlappen aufgebaut hatten.


Ich will daraus jetzt keine Wissenschaft machen, aber wenn man schon was neues kauft, kann man sich ja vorher informieren, was andere schon getestet und für gut befunden haben 



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den Hans Dampf geholt.





T_N_T schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch hinten den Hans Dampf drauf. Der ist auf jeden Fall leichter zu treten als ein reiner Enduro/DH Reifen.


Fahrt ihr den vorne und hinten? Als eine Option hatte ich den Hans Dampf für hinten und den Magic Marry für vorne ins Auge gefasst. Aber eventuell ist der MM schon wieder zu viel des guten.


----------



## goldencore (8. September 2021)

Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert der Baron unter allen Bedingungen gut, das Gewicht ist auch noch ok, er ist gut zu montieren und problemlos bei tubeless.. Hat sehr guten Grip und vorne ist Rollwiderstand ja eh nicht so wild.
Aber es muss der Protection Apex sein, der in Deutschland hergestellt wird!


----------



## cherokee42 (8. September 2021)

V+H wegen der Optik. Ich habe den in Klassik genommen mit dem schlichten Bike Design super, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (8. September 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert der Baron unter allen Bedingungen gut, das Gewicht ist auch noch ok, er ist gut zu montieren und problemlos bei tubeless.. Hat sehr guten Grip und vorne ist Rollwiderstand ja eh nicht so wild.
> Aber es muss der Protection Apex sein, der in Deutschland hergestellt wird!


Was würdest du dazu hinten fahren?



cherokee42 schrieb:


> V+H wegen der Optik. Ich habe den in Klassik genommen mit dem schlichten Bike Design super, wie ich finde.Anhang anzeigen 1336467


Das sieht schon ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. September 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert der Baron unter allen Bedingungen gut, das Gewicht ist auch noch ok, er ist gut zu montieren und problemlos bei tubeless.. Hat sehr guten Grip und vorne ist Rollwiderstand ja eh nicht so wild.
> Aber es muss der Protection Apex sein, der in Deutschland hergestellt wird!


Ja, der Baron funzt auf den Trails super. Wer aber ein wenig Wert auf geringen Rollwiderstand legt, sollte nen Riesenbogen um den Baron machen, selbst wenn nur vorne montiert..   

Sinn macht m.E. der Baron in Hamburg vor allem wenn es matschig wird. Ansonsten tut es ein Mountain King oder meinetwegen auch ein Trail King auch, wenn wir mal bei Conti bleiben.


----------



## goldencore (8. September 2021)

@SinusJayCee Siehe meinen Post weiter oben.
@Hammer-Ali Ich schrieb ja, dass die Kombi für den Einsatz in den Harburger Bergen sicherlich etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber ich möchte Reifen, die für meine Nutzung auch sonstwo funktionieren.
Ich fahre zwar sehr viel in den HaBes, aber diesen Sommer war ich in Willingen, Winterberg, Serfaus, Reschenpass, Livigno und am Comer See. Da hat man dann alle möglichen Untergründe und Bedingungen und die Kombi Baron/Kaiser hat mich komplett überzeugt.


----------



## cherokee42 (9. September 2021)

Habe gerade bei den Deisterfreunden reingelesen, die haben die gleichen Probleme mit den NDS Landesforsten, wie wir im Rosengarten mit den Förstern....

Was bin ich froh, dass wir mit unserem weitsichtigem Förster in den HaBe's so ein Glück haben. 20 offizielle Trails, die durch unseren Verein instand gehalten werden. Es gibt keine illegalen Trails mehr. Ich kenne auch keinen der sich nicht daran hält... ehrlich gesagt sollte sich auch keiner dabei erwischen lassen ;-)


----------



## T_N_T (9. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr den vorne und hinten? Als eine Option hatte ich den Hans Dampf für hinten und den Magic Marry für vorne ins Auge gefasst. Aber eventuell ist der MM schon wieder zu viel des guten.



Ich fahre den Hans Dampf hinten und vorne MM, weil ich auch im Bikepark so unterwegs bin. 
Für die trails hier ginge sicherlich auch problemlos bzw. leichter im uphill eine weniger grobe Kombi. 
Mir ist das persönlich aber auch ziemlich egal - irgendwie hoch und ggf. warten/Pause (Zeiten sind mir egal) und der Spaß liegt bergab.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. September 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> @SinusJayCee Siehe meinen Post weiter oben.


Sorry, war verwirrt. Du hattest das ja schon geschrieben 



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ja, der Baron funzt auf den Trails super. Wer aber ein wenig Wert auf geringen Rollwiderstand legt, sollte nen Riesenbogen um den Baron machen, selbst wenn nur vorne montiert..
> 
> Sinn macht m.E. der Baron in Hamburg vor allem wenn es matschig wird. Ansonsten tut es ein Mountain King oder meinetwegen auch ein Trail King auch, wenn wir mal bei Conti bleiben.


Ich tendiere fast zu einer Kombination Baron vorne und Trail King hinten. Für trockenes Wetter ist das vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel, aber dafür bin ich für die nicht seltenen, nassen Bedingungen besser aufgestellt. Außerdem brauche ich dann nicht die Reifen wechseln, wenn ich mal wo anders fahre, wie @goldencore schon meinte. Gleichzeitig rollt das aber besser als z.B. mit dem Kaiser hinten.



T_N_T schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Hans Dampf hinten und vorne MM, weil ich auch im Bikepark so unterwegs bin.


Die Kombi finde ich auch interessant. Irgendjemand in der anderen Diskussion meinte aber, dass das ziemlich schwer wäre.



T_N_T schrieb:


> Für die trails hier ginge sicherlich auch problemlos bzw. leichter im uphill eine weniger grobe Kombi.
> Mir ist das persönlich aber auch ziemlich egal - irgendwie hoch und ggf. warten/Pause (Zeiten sind mir egal) und der Spaß liegt bergab.


Die Zeit ist mir auch egal. Aber wenn es leichter rollt, dann schaffe ich mehr Trail-Meter bevor die Beine schlapp machen


----------



## goldencore (9. September 2021)

Die neuen Schwalbe Reifen sind wirklich sehr schwer. Die alte Mary ist ein toller Reifen!
Trailking bin ich früher auch hinten gefahren. Ich kann mich an nichts negatives erinnern.
Matsch ist tatsächlich nicht das Lieblingsterrain des Kaisers. Ich hatte allerdings diesen Sommer einige nasse Tage in den Alpen und der rutscht relativ gutmütig und kontrollierbar. Bei richtigem Matsch setzt er sich allerdings zu.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2021)

In den HaBe kann sich Matsch teilweise ganz schön lange halten, weshalb ein einigermaßen griffiger Reifen schon Sinn macht. Aber mein Fahrprofil ist zu unterschiedlich, als daß ich mit besonders griffigen aber schwer laufenden Reifen glücklich werde, auch wenn ich im tiefen Matsch mit dem alten Mountain King vorne und dem X-King hinten manchmal übel am rumglibbern bin, aber auch das kann seinen Reiz haben..


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. September 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> In den HaBe kann sich Matsch teilweise ganz schön lange halten


Ich weiß 



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> weshalb ein einigermaßen griffiger Reifen schon Sinn macht. Aber mein Fahrprofil ist zu unterschiedlich, als daß ich mit besonders griffigen aber schwer laufenden Reifen glücklich werde, auch wenn ich im tiefen Matsch mit dem alten Mountain King vorne und dem X-King hinten manchmal übel am rumglibbern bin, aber auch das kann seinen Reiz haben..


Meine Tendenz ist das eher in Richtung etwas mehr Grip anstatt zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco47 (9. September 2021)

Bin in den Harburger Matschbergen  bisher mit der Magic Marry vorn und dem Nobby hinten gefahren , war grad im Herbst hinten sehr rutschig , vorn dafür super👍

Momentan fahre ich Maxxis DHR2 vorn und hinten , die Kombi ist auch zu empfehlen , egal ob Habe oder Bikepark , bisher immer top.  Kann also die beiden Kombis empfehlen


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. September 2021)

Marco47 schrieb:


> Bin in den Harburger Matschbergen  bisher mit der Magic Marry vorn und dem Nobby hinten gefahren , war grad im Herbst hinten sehr rutschig , vorn dafür super👍


Da wäre vielleicht hinten der Hans Dampf etwas besser 



Marco47 schrieb:


> Momentan fahre ich Maxxis DHR2 vorn und hinten , die Kombi ist auch zu empfehlen , egal ob Habe oder Bikepark , bisher immer top. Kann also die beiden Kombis empfehlen


Von der Kombi habe ich auch schon viel gutes gelesen. Grip ist garantiert super, aber rollt vermutlich etwas schlechter als meine jetzige Kombi.


----------



## Marco47 (9. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Da wäre vielleicht hinten der Hans Dampf etwas besser
> 
> 
> Von der Kombi habe ich auch schon viel gutes gelesen. Grip ist garantiert super, aber rollt vermutlich etwas schlechter als meine jetzige Kombi.


Kann ich beides so unterschreiben 😁


----------



## Dodger79 (9. September 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> In den HaBe kann sich Matsch teilweise ganz schön lange halten, weshalb ein einigermaßen griffiger Reifen schon Sinn macht. Aber mein Fahrprofil ist zu unterschiedlich, als daß ich mit besonders griffigen aber schwer laufenden Reifen glücklich werde, auch wenn ich im tiefen Matsch mit dem alten Mountain King vorne und dem X-King hinten manchmal übel am rumglibbern bin, aber auch das kann seinen Reiz haben..


Der alte Mountain King war super, fahre ich am Hardtail in genau der gleichen Kombi jeweils als Protection-Variante. Der neue Mountain King gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht, den hatte ich zum Baron vorne als Hinterreifen am Enduro montiert. Der ist mehr weggerutscht als der Minion SS vorher (in Kombination mit dem DHR2 vorne auch eine sehr schöne Kombi). Am Enduro fahre ich daher mittlerweile Baron v/h, gehöre aber auch eher zu der Fraktion "Hauptsache _irgendwie_ hochkommen" und habe dann lieber mehr Grip. Und der Baron funktioniert halt super bei Schietwetter und bei Kälte besser als der DHR2 vorher.


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. September 2021)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Der alte Mountain King war super, fahre ich am Hardtail in genau der gleichen Kombi jeweils als Protection-Variante. Der neue Mountain King gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht, den hatte ich zum Baron vorne als Hinterreifen am Enduro montiert. Der ist mehr weggerutscht als der Minion SS vorher (in Kombination mit dem DHR2 vorne auch eine sehr schöne Kombi).


Oh, gut zu wissen mit dem Mountain King. Den Trail King finde ich potenziell auch interessanter, wobei der auch nicht so richtig gut sein soll. Minion SS wäre mit dann doch etwas zu wenig 



Dodger79 schrieb:


> Am Enduro fahre ich daher mittlerweile Baron v/h, gehöre aber auch eher zu der Fraktion "Hauptsache _irgendwie_ hochkommen" und habe dann lieber mehr Grip. Und der Baron funktioniert halt super bei Schietwetter und bei Kälte besser als der DHR2 vorher.


Auch eine interessante Idee. Im Reifen-Forum kam auch der Vorschlag den Baron vorne mit dem Purgatory Control hinten zu fahren. Soll besser sein als mit dem Trail King und leichter rollen als mit Kaiser oder Baron hinten. Dafür natürlich wieder was weniger Grip.


----------



## haga67 (10. September 2021)

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung die drei Kombinationen 
Conti Baron/Trailking 
MagicMarry/Hansdampf
Maxxis Shorty 2,5 3C Exo Maxterra/DHR II 2,4 3C Exo+ MaxxTerra
sehr empfehlen. 

Conti hat m.E.hier den besten Pannenschutz, mit den normalen Schwalbe Hinterreifen hatte ich selbst in Harburg rel.viele Pannen. Erst mit SG Karkasse nicht mehr. Kann aber mit der neuen Generation besser geworden sein.

Für mich ist die Maxxis Kombi der beste Kompromiss aus Gripp, Gewicht, Rollwiderstand, Dämpfung und Pannenschutz und ist meine Sorgloskombi für das ganze Jahr. 
Der DHR II hinten rollt gut und hat eine super Traktion und der Shorty vorne hat einen Top Grip, fährt sich sehr rund Und vermittelt mir sehr viel Vertrauen. 

Bei Kälte (minus Grade) geht allerdings nix über Conti.
Beim Trailking hatten wir nur leider viele eiernde Hinterreifen. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (10. September 2021)

haga67 schrieb:


> Conti Baron/Trailking
> MagicMarry/Hansdampf


Die Kombis finde ich ebenfalls sehr interessant.



haga67 schrieb:


> mit den normalen Schwalbe Hinterreifen hatte ich selbst in Harburg rel.viele Pannen. Erst mit SG Karkasse nicht mehr. Kann aber mit der neuen Generation besser geworden sein.


Meine Freundin hat den aktuellen Nobby Nic drauf. Der hat schon bei einer kleinen Dorne kapituliert. Ist allerdings ein Tube-Setup.



haga67 schrieb:


> Maxxis Shorty 2,5 3C Exo Maxterra/DHR II 2,4 3C Exo+ MaxxTerra
> 
> Für mich ist die Maxxis Kombi der beste Kompromiss aus Gripp, Gewicht, Rollwiderstand, Dämpfung und Pannenschutz und ist meine Sorgloskombi für das ganze Jahr.
> Der DHR II hinten rollt gut und hat eine super Traktion und der Shorty vorne hat einen Top Grip, fährt sich sehr rund Und vermittelt mir sehr viel Vertrauen.


Der Shorty sieht schon ganz schön heftig aus. Aber bestimmt ordentlich Grip


----------



## cherokee42 (16. September 2021)

Jemand am Sonntag oder Samsatg in den Habes unterwegs?


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. September 2021)

Ist dein neues Schaltwerk angekommen?

Ich bin nicht da. Nächstes WE aber wieder


----------



## cherokee42 (16. September 2021)

Ja, gestern gekommen, gleich eingebaut und eingestellt. Läuft.
Aber Ersatzteile werden knapp, habe mir noch eine Kassette gekauft, müsste auch hier die 7100 nehmen, weil ich keine 8100 in absehbarer Zeit bekomme.


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ja, gestern gekommen, gleich eingebaut und eingestellt. Läuft.
> Aber Ersatzteile werden knapp, habe mir noch eine Kassette gekauft, müsste auch hier die 7100 nehmen, weil ich keine 8100 in absehbarer Zeit bekomme.


Ich bin erstaunt, dass du überhaupt so schnell etwas bekommen hast, was in Frage kommt  Ich halte auch schon seit einer Weile die Augen nach einem Verschleiß- oder Upgrade-Kit Ausschau, damit ich es frühzeitig da habe, aber bisher ohne Erfolg.

Aber Hauptsache du kannst jetzt wieder fahren!


----------



## cherokee42 (16. September 2021)

Bike24 oder bike-components bisher gut und schnell geliefert.


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. September 2021)

Wenn Teile lagernd sind, dann auf jeden Fall! Habe mit beiden bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## votemaniac (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin an die Gemeinde,
wolte nur mal wieder an das Wesentliche in der Region erinnern. Ride on mit was auch immer


----------



## votemaniac (16. Oktober 2021)

sorry, doppelt hält besser (-;


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin letztes Wochenende auch noch einmal mehr oder weniger zufällig in Rosengarten vorbei gekommen. Die Abfahrt vom Paul-Roth-Stein sieht super aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (16. Oktober 2021)

Endlich sind Flora und Fauna vor den verdammten Bikern gerettet!

Nun müssen der Parkplatz und die Trails an der Kärntner Hütte endlich kostenpflichtig werden, dann kann Hamburg mit einem Bikepark werben.


----------



## MAyS (16. Oktober 2021)

Ey sorry, aber da blutet einem doch das Herz. Die Trails sperren und dann den Wald so umpflügen. Ohne Witz kann man sowas nicht irgendwo mal anzeigen?

@goldencore. In HH sind die Förster Gott sei Dank nicht so mit einem veralteten Weltbild unterwegs. Seit dem die Trails dort legal sind läuft es dort sehr gut. Nur die Förster in Niedersachsen drehen wohl gerade durch. Mir ist auch ein Förster am Hasselbrack begegnet. Der war so aggressiv mir gegenüber und ich solle doch mal ALLEN MTBlern sagen sie werden verfolgt wenn sie die Trails weiter befahren. Unfassbar sowas....


----------



## Gerrit (16. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Wochenende auch noch einmal mehr oder weniger zufällig in Rosengarten vorbei gekommen. Die Abfahrt vom Paul-Roth-Stein sieht super aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 1355697Anhang anzeigen 1355698Anhang anzeigen 1355699Anhang anzeigen 1355700Anhang anzeigen 1355701


Überall das gleiche. Und in den Zeitungen wird gegen Mountainbiker gehetzt, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. Oktober 2021)

MAyS schrieb:


> Mir ist auch ein Förster am Hasselbrack begegnet. Der war so aggressiv mir gegenüber und ich solle doch mal ALLEN MTBlern sagen sie werden verfolgt wenn sie die Trails weiter befahren. Unfassbar sowas....


Unglaublich. Mir würden bei so viel Ignoranz die Worte fehlen. Für mich ist einfach die Konsequenz dort nicht mehr zu fahren. Der Nachteil ist, dass es dann an der KH und in der Heide voller wird, was früher oder später auch zu Problemen führen könnte.



Gerrit schrieb:


> Überall das gleiche. Und in den Zeitungen wird gegen Mountainbiker gehetzt, was das Zeug hält.


Man sollte die Bilder oder zumindest einen Hinweis mal an die MOPO schicken. Die sind doch gut darin reißerische Artikel zu schreiben (zumindest wenn es gegen MTBler geht).


----------



## votemaniac (16. Oktober 2021)

Nee, bloß nicht aufhören da zu fahren. Präsenz zeigen, am besten in Gruppen und nicht einschüchtern lassen. Falls Diskussionen kommen, deeskalierend, diplomatisch, aber bestimmt sein Freizeitrecht verteidigen. Solche Äußerungen aufnehmen, wenn es geht.
Kontakt zu 3 Zeitungen ist wohl am Laufen. Wenn's da 'ne Resonanz gibt, werde ich das weitergeben. Der Wald ist ein Geschenk der Natur und zwar an ALLE  ( die ihn gut behandeln ) (-;
Ride on stay tuned


----------



## cherokee42 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ist halt ein Wirtschaftswald und kein Naturschutzgebiet, dazu teilweise Privatwald. Und die alten Säcke von Förstern sind halt auch Jäger und fühlen sich deswegen schon in "Ihrem" Revier gestört. Abseits der Wege dürfen nur die auf Ihren Hochsitz....
Ich bin für praktischen friedlichen Widerstand durch erhöhte Präsenz in dem Gebiet auch gerne in kritischen Massen....


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. Oktober 2021)

votemaniac schrieb:


> Nee, bloß nicht aufhören da zu fahren. Präsenz zeigen, am besten in Gruppen und nicht einschüchtern lassen. Falls Diskussionen kommen, deeskalierend, diplomatisch, aber bestimmt sein Freizeitrecht verteidigen. Solche Äußerungen aufnehmen, wenn es geht.


War vielleicht von mir nicht ganz klar formuliert: Ich habe kein Problem mit potenziellen Konfrontation. Würde mich sogar gerne auf eine Diskussion einlassen, sachlich und diplomatisch versteht sich (kein Sarkasmus), und für unser Recht einstehen.

Aber mir scheint es ziemlich offensichtlich, dass man dort mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht weit kommt und die Offiziellen nicht an einem für beide Seiten annehmbaren Kompromiss interessiert sind. Da müsste von Seiten der Politik was passieren. Zum anderen ist das Gebiet dort mittlerweile für MTBler Fahrtechnisch ziemlich unattraktiv. Ein Fakt den die Zuständigen scheinbar auch nicht verstanden haben, wenn mit den bereits vorhandene "MTB-Routen" argumentiert wird.



votemaniac schrieb:


> Kontakt zu 3 Zeitungen ist wohl am Laufen. Wenn's da 'ne Resonanz gibt, werde ich das weitergeben. Der Wald ist ein Geschenk der Natur und zwar an ALLE ( die ihn gut behandeln ) (-;
> Ride on stay tuned


Top, vielen Dank für das Engagement!



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Wirtschaftswald und kein Naturschutzgebiet


Vor dem Hintergrund finde ich die Argumentation der Förster noch fadenscheiniger 



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Abseits der Wege dürfen nur die auf Ihren Hochsitz....


...oder mit dem Harvester durchwalzen.



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich bin für praktischen friedlichen Widerstand durch erhöhte Präsenz in dem Gebiet auch gerne in kritischen Massen....


Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine größere Ausfahrt organisieren


----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

So, 
dank der Hetze in der Zeitung bin ich jetzt auch endlich mal wieder angemeckert worden.
Ironischerweise unter anderem an einer Stelle, die auf dem M3 Trail der Gemeinde Rosengarten liegt, also einem der offiziellen Urwege für MTBler.

Zusätzlich habe ich in dem Bereich Paul-Roth-Stein gesehen, das die Förster nicht nur Rückearbeiten mit ihren Harvestern gemacht haben, sondern augenscheinlich ganz bewusst in Bereiche reingefahren sind, in denen kein Baum gefällt wurde. Bisher war da ein Trail, jetzt ist es verwüsstet UND DAS VÖLLIG SINNLOS (oder nur um den Bikern eine Abfahrt zu zerstören). 

Wenn man etwas unternehmen wollte, wäre eine solche Zerstörung ohne den Zweck der Forstwirtschaft vielleicht ein Ansatz.

Zusätzlich muss man doch ehrlich sein, durch Wetter und sonstige Einflüsse wird die Wegbeschaffenheit relativ schnell wieder fahrbar sein. Der Flurschaden jedoch, den das Fahrzeug hinterlassen hat, wird man noch ewig sehen können.

Bleibt aktiv, fahrt auf den zugelassenen Wegen, sprecht die Förster (verwundert aber freundlich!) an, wenn ihr ihnen begegnet. 
Das wichtigste: Seid rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen im Wald, Beschwerden von Fußgängern sind das was man am wenigsten brauchen kann in so einer Situation!


----------



## cherokee42 (18. Oktober 2021)

Klugscheißmodus:
Die Vollerntemaschine heißt Harvester
Das Rückefahrzeug heißt Forwarder
Die Spuren im Wald sind die selben....
Ersteres fällt den Baum, astet auf und zerteilt ihn in Stücke nach Vorgabe.

Der zweite sammelt die Stücke und bringt diese zu den Verladestellen für die LKWs an den Wegesrand und polltert diese dort auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus:
> Die Vollerntemaschine heißt Harvester
> Das Rückefahrzeug heißt Forwarder
> Die Spuren im Wald sind die selben....
> ...


 Oh Gott!
Ich konnte die Spuren nicht lesen und weiß daher nicht was es war!
Habe aber laut der Definition ganz klar Schrott geschrieben.

Aber ein Tag an dem man etwas gelernt hat ist ein gute Tag!!
Ach und vergiss blos nicht den KS-Modus wieder auszuschalten!

Coole Grüße 
huetterei


----------



## Dodger79 (18. Oktober 2021)

Mountainbiker können doch nicht die einzigen sein, denen der Widerspruch zwischen "Fahrräder machen den Wald kaputt und stören die Tiere!!!" und den hier gezeigten Bildern der Verwüstung durch die Forstwirtschaft auffällt?!? Wie kann man allen Ernstes mit dem Schutz von Flora und Fauna argumentieren und dann solche landschaftlichen Massaker anrichten? 

Warum nutzt man nicht stattdessen vielmehr Synergieeffekte nach dem Motto "das, was wir mit der notwendigen Befahrung durch schweres Gerät kaputtmachen, könnt ihr danach in euren neuen Spielplatz umbauen, kaputt ist ja eh schon..."? Dann machen die Maschinen eben regelmäßig Trails platt, ist halt so bei mehreren Nutzern unterschiedlicher Interessen auf begrenztem Raum. Aber es ergäben sich halt im Gegenzug auch immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten! Und das vollkommen ohne den Wanderern Nutzfläche zu entziehen (denn durch diesen Siff will wahrlich niemand wandern, der beim spazierengehen gerne auf seine Anglerhosen verzichtet...).


----------



## cherokee42 (18. Oktober 2021)

Das ist doch das einzige Argument an das die sich klammern können. Was sollte den ansonsten dagegen sprechen mit dem MTB auch mal Abseits der Waldautobahn unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich war am WE im Bikepark Hahnenklee.
Und ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, warum im Bikepark überhaupt noch ein Baum stehen kann, wenn dort täglich hunderte von Bikern über die Wurzeln rumpeln.
Die Frage ist vielleicht einfältig und die Wurzeln sind auf der Oberseite auch durchaus von der Schutzrinde befreit, aber es sind ja nicht die einzigen Wurzeln des Baums, er hat noch mehr Wurzeln die offensichtlich ausreichend die Versorgung sicherstellen.
Müsste bei dem Geschrei, dass von den hiesigen Förstern kommt, der Wald im Bereich der Bikeparks quasi komplett entwaldet sein?


----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Mountainbiker können doch nicht die einzigen sein, denen der Widerspruch zwischen "Fahrräder machen den Wald kaputt und stören die Tiere!!!" und den hier gezeigten Bildern der Verwüstung durch die Forstwirtschaft auffällt?!? Wie kann man allen Ernstes mit dem Schutz von Flora und Fauna argumentieren und dann solche landschaftlichen Massaker anrichten?
> ...


Ich glaube die Argumentation ist, dass die Förster planmäßig nur alle 20 Jahre solche Verwüstungen anrichten. Du hingegen jedes Wochenende da bist, auch wenn Deine Möglichkeiten bei weitem eingeschränkter sind.


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. Oktober 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> dank der Hetze in der Zeitung bin ich jetzt auch endlich mal wieder angemeckert worden.


Von einem Förster oder von Fußgängern?



huetterei schrieb:


> Bisher war da ein Trail, jetzt ist es verwüsstet UND DAS VÖLLIG SINNLOS (oder nur um den Bikern eine Abfahrt zu zerstören).


Das sieht man auch gut auf meinen Fotos, insb. auf dem letzten, aber auch auf dem ersten und dritten.

Es wurden auch an diversen Stellen gesunde Bäume gefällt, um Wege zu versperren, z.B. an dem Hügel bevor man von Norden kommend zum Paul-Roth-Stein hoch fährt.



huetterei schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Spuren nicht lesen und weiß daher nicht was es war!





cherokee42 schrieb:


> Die Spuren im Wald sind die selben....


☝️🧐

Fast so schlimm wie Innensechskant als Inbus zu bezeichnen 



Dodger79 schrieb:


> Mountainbiker können doch nicht die einzigen sein, denen der Widerspruch zwischen "Fahrräder machen den Wald kaputt und stören die Tiere!!!" und den hier gezeigten Bildern der Verwüstung durch die Forstwirtschaft auffällt?!? Wie kann man allen Ernstes mit dem Schutz von Flora und Fauna argumentieren und dann solche landschaftlichen Massaker anrichten?


Das ist mir auch vollkommen unverständlich. Zumal die hier zu sehende Zerstörung ja nicht nur MTBler behindert, sondern den Wald auch für andere Nutzer unattraktiv macht. Ich hoffe, dass irgendeine Zeitschrift darauf anspringt, damit das auch in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt wird. Wanderer die dort vorbei kommen sind sich ja potenziell der Hintergründe nicht bewusst.



Dodger79 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt man nicht stattdessen vielmehr Synergieeffekte nach dem Motto "das, was wir mit der notwendigen Befahrung durch schweres Gerät kaputtmachen, könnt ihr danach in euren neuen Spielplatz umbauen, kaputt ist ja eh schon..."? Dann machen die Maschinen eben regelmäßig Trails platt, ist halt so bei mehreren Nutzern unterschiedlicher Interessen auf begrenztem Raum. Aber es ergäben sich halt im Gegenzug auch immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten! Und das vollkommen ohne den Wanderern Nutzfläche zu entziehen (denn durch diesen Siff will wahrlich niemand wandern, der beim spazierengehen gerne auf seine Anglerhosen verzichtet...).


Das wäre sogar ein Win-Win-Win: Wald ist eh schon kaputt, darüber könne sich die MTBler freuen, wenn es attraktive, legale Trails gibt werden keine illegalen mehr gebaut und die Wanderer und Reiter freuen sich, dass weniger MTBs auf den Waldautobahnen unterwegs sind.



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das einzige Argument an das die sich klammern können. Was sollte den ansonsten dagegen sprechen mit dem MTB auch mal Abseits der Waldautobahn unterwegs zu sein?


Die Titel des Artikels vom LK Harburg war "Rücksichtslose MTBler abseits der Wege schaden der Natur". Bei der MOPO wurden im Title nur die "Rücksichtslosen MTBler" aufgegriffen, inhaltlich hat er aber das gleiche behauptet. Was mir gerade noch auffällt ist, dass im Titel auch "Naturschutzgebiet" steht, was ja auf Rosengarten nicht zutrifft:








						Im Naturschutzgebiet: Was tun gegen rücksichtslose Mountainbiker?
					

Mit Vollgas geht es durch den Wald – ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. In vielen Bereich im Landkreis Harburg (Niedersachsen) und in der Heide sorgen




					www.mopo.de
				




Ein Argument war noch, dass "die steilen Downhill-Strecken sehr gefährlich für die Fahrer selbst [sind]". Solange klar ist, dass der Eigentümer nicht haftet, kann das ja wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe zumindest noch nicht davon gehört, dass es regelmäßig zu größeren Verletzungen gekommen ist.

Ach ja, noch ein Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Die Trails werden regelmäßig zurückgebaut und der Weg, sofern es möglich ist, in den Ursprungszustand versetzt". Bei den Bildern finde ich die Interpretation von "Ursprungszustand" sehr kreativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Von einem Förster oder von Fußgängern?


Von Fußgängern. Ahnungslosen, aber es nervt echt. Freundlich geblieben, nur gut wurde es nicht mehr.


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ☝️🧐


Huaaaahhh! Ich wusste dass Du es merkst!! 


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Fast so schlimm wie Innensechskant als Inbus zu bezeichnen


Ich sage sogar Flex statt Winkelschleifer, Zollstock statt variable Holzgliedermaßstab mit Mettalverbindern, Schraubenzieher statt Schraubendreher UUUUND Schieblehre statt Messschieber!!!!   


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch vollkommen unverständlich. Zumal die hier zu sehende Zerstörung ja nicht nur MTBler behindert, sondern den Wald auch für andere Nutzer unattraktiv macht. Ich hoffe, dass irgendeine Zeitschrift darauf anspringt, damit das auch in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt wird. Wanderer die dort vorbei kommen sind sich ja potenziell der Hintergründe nicht bewusst.


Ich glaube ihr habt da einen Denkfehler:
Sie wollen den Wald nicht attraktiv, sondern effizient halten. Die Försterei und auch die Jägerei sind Unternehmen die Geld erwirtschaften sollen. Besucher sind da nur störend. Gegen Fußgänger kann man nichts machen solange man sie nicht beim Wildpinkeln erwischt, aber gegen MTBler lässt sich schnell eine Lobby aufbauen ("Haben Sie sich auch schon mal erschrocken als Sie von einem MBTler angesprochen wurden?").


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ein Argument war noch, dass "die steilen Downhill-Strecken sehr gefährlich für die Fahrer selbst [sind]". Solange klar ist, dass der Eigentümer nicht haftet, kann das ja wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe zumindest noch nicht davon gehört, dass es regelmäßig zu größeren Verletzungen gekommen ist.


Hmmmm... also das mit den regelmäßigen Verletzungen.... da solltest Du mal in der Asklepios Klinik nachfragen. Am besten Du machst mal einen Praktikumsnachmittag im "Wareneingang" auf einen Sonntagnachmittag. 
Also es hat schon Gefahrenpotential, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass jeder wissen sollte was er tut und sich merken sollte was er besser nicht getan hätte.
Und: Wenn es eine ernsthafte Haftungsfrage gäbe, könnte jeder Bikepark sofort schließen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. Oktober 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Von Fußgängern. Ahnungslosen, aber es nervt echt. Freundlich geblieben, nur gut wurde es nicht mehr.


Echt nervig. Da hilft nur freundlich und sachlich die Situation zu erklären, gerade wenn es auf offiziellen Wegen. Wenn die Meinung einmal festgefahren ist und wenn das Gemüt des Gegenüber gerade erhitzt ist, erreicht man vermutlich in dem Moment nicht viel. Aber vielleicht denkt die Person dann zu Hause noch einmal darüber nach.



huetterei schrieb:


> Ich sage sogar Flex statt Winkelschleifer, Zollstock statt variable Holzgliedermaßstab mit Mettalverbindern, Schraubenzieher statt Schraubendreher UUUUND Schieblehre statt Messschieber!!!!


Das darfst du niemanden im Tech Talk wissen lassen 



huetterei schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt da einen Denkfehler:
> Sie wollen den Wald nicht attraktiv, sondern effizient halten. Die Försterei und auch die Jägerei sind Unternehmen die Geld erwirtschaften sollen. Besucher sind da nur störend. Gegen Fußgänger kann man nichts machen solange man sie nicht beim Wildpinkeln erwischt, aber gegen MTBler lässt sich schnell eine Lobby aufbauen ("Haben Sie sich auch schon mal erschrocken als Sie von einem MBTler angesprochen wurden?").


Aus Sicht von Förstern und Jägern hast du da wahrscheinlich recht. Aber in der Politik sollte ein Interesse daran bestehen, dass für die breite Bevölkerung (und nicht nur für ausgewählte Gruppen) ein hinreichendes Erholungsangebot besteht. In Hamburg scheint das besser zu funktionieren als in Niedersachsen. Deswegen schätze ich, dass der Förster, der ja offensichtlich eine sehr festgefahrene Meinung hat, vielleicht nicht der beste Diskussionspartner ist, sonder dass man eine Eben höher ansetzen könnte.



huetterei schrieb:


> Hmmmm... also das mit den regelmäßigen Verletzungen.... da solltest Du mal in der Asklepios Klinik nachfragen. Am besten Du machst mal einen Praktikumsnachmittag im "Wareneingang" auf einen Sonntagnachmittag.
> Also es hat schon Gefahrenpotential, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass jeder wissen sollte was er tut und sich merken sollte was er besser nicht getan hätte.


Hast du da Insider-Infos? Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht genau abschätzen. Ich bin seit ca. 1/2 Jahre fast jedes Wochenende in den HaBe unterwegs. Mir ist noch keine größere Anzahl humpelnder MTBler begegnet und Krankenwagen habe ich auf dem KH Parkplatz auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber das zeigt sicher nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt.

Klar ist das ein im weitesten Sinne gefährlicher Sport. Meine beiden Knochenbrüche habe ich mir mein Fahrradfahren zugezogen (wohlgemerkt nicht mit dem MTB). Aber solange keiner den Förster oder jemand anderes für seine Verletzungen verantwortlich macht, sollte das die Sorge der Fahrer und nicht der Waldverwalter sein.


----------



## Dodger79 (18. Oktober 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt da einen Denkfehler:
> Sie wollen den Wald nicht attraktiv, sondern effizient halten. Die Försterei und auch die Jägerei sind Unternehmen die Geld erwirtschaften sollen. Besucher sind da nur störend. Gegen Fußgänger kann man nichts machen solange man sie nicht beim Wildpinkeln erwischt, aber gegen MTBler lässt sich schnell eine Lobby aufbauen ("Haben Sie sich auch schon mal erschrocken als Sie von einem MBTler angesprochen wurden?").


Ja, soweit schon klar. Nur ist dieses Katz und Maus Spiel eben auch nicht gerade effizient. Wenn die Forstwirtschaft in den MTBlern einen "Dummen" hätte, der die angerichteten offensichtlichen Schäden in Trails umbaut, welche dann bei der nächsten Ernte wieder plattgemacht werden können, dann wäre die Trailfee beschäftigt, die Biker von den Wanderwegen runter und man müsste nicht ständig kontrollieren/absperren/zerstören. Das wäre tatsächlich effizient. Denn auch dem Forst wird klar sein, dass Fahrräder nicht für das Waldsterben verantwortlich sind. Liegt die Strecke in einem bejagten Bereich, müssen Warnschilder mit der Eingrenzung der zulässigen Nutzungsdauer her (und ehrlich gesagt würde mich persönlich ein Schild mit der Warnung "Achtung, in der Zeit von bis wird scharf geschossen" mehr abschrecken als eines mit "Gem. §hastenichgesehn ist das, was du vorhast, voll Grauzone!") aufgestellt werden.

Wenn man ein Problem durch Konsens aus der Welt schaffen kann, ist das doch wesentlich effizienter und stressfreier für alle Beteiligten...


----------



## bjoernemann (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich als Laie vermute, dass man gegen ein Argument nicht ankommt: Das Aufschrecken der Tiere. 
Ehrlich gesagt war ich verwundert, dass man überhaupt so lange auf den vergleichsweise neuen Trails abseits der ürsprünglichen Pfade (v. a. rund um den Hasselbrack, aber auch P-R-S) fahren konnte, ohne dass z. B. Barrieren errichtet wurden...
Schön wäre natürlich eine Kooperation wie in der Haake. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wann es für den/die niedersächsische(n) Förster in den Ruhestand geht ;-)


----------



## T_N_T (18. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Aber solange keiner den Förster oder jemand anderes für seine Verletzungen verantwortlich macht, sollte das die Sorge der Fahrer und nicht der Waldverwalter sein.


Das macht dann ggf. die Krankenkasse des Verunfallten wegen der Behandlungskosten und Krankengeld.


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. Oktober 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Das macht dann ggf. die Krankenkasse des Verunfallten wegen der Behandlungskosten und Krankengeld.


Dafür müsste Fahrlässigkeit vorliegen. Ich denke, das wird schwierig zu argumentieren, wenn der Förster nicht gerade absichtlich irgendwelche Fallen aufstellt.



Dodger79 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Problem durch Konsens aus der Welt schaffen kann, ist das doch wesentlich effizienter und stressfreier für alle Beteiligten...





bjoernemann schrieb:


> Schön wäre natürlich eine Kooperation wie in der Haake.


Für mich ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar, warum es hier so wenig Kompromissbereitschaft seitens der Forstverwaltung gibt.



bjoernemann schrieb:


> Ich als Laie vermute, dass man gegen ein Argument nicht ankommt: Das Aufschrecken der Tiere.


Mit dem Argument könnte man den ganzen Wald sperren. Außerdem wären die MTBler ja dann nur auf ausgewählten Strecken unterwegs. Es müsste natürlich von einem Experten geprüft und sichergestellt werden, dass das die Tiere noch genug Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben. Eine saisonale Sperrung der Trails zur Brutzeit und wie immer das bei Wild heißt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Abgesehen davon würde ich (ebenfalls Laie) davon ausgehen, dass sich Tiere eher in dicht bewachsenen Gebieten aufhalten, die mit dem MTB weniger spaßig zu befahren sind.


----------



## Dodger79 (18. Oktober 2021)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Ich als Laie vermute, dass man gegen ein Argument nicht ankommt: Das Aufschrecken der Tiere.
> Ehrlich gesagt war ich verwundert, dass man überhaupt so lange auf den vergleichsweise neuen Trails abseits der ürsprünglichen Pfade (v. a. rund um den Hasselbrack, aber auch P-R-S) fahren konnte, ohne dass z. B. Barrieren errichtet wurden...
> Schön wäre natürlich eine Kooperation wie in der Haake. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wann es für den/die niedersächsische(n) Förster in den Ruhestand geht ;-)


Also ist erschrecken per Fahrrad böse, erschießen mit Gewehr (was die überlebenden Artgenossen auch bis zu einem gewissen Grade verstören könnte) aber unbedenklich, was den Aufschreck-Faktor betrifft? Das ist doch ebenfalls nicht schlüssig. Bei regelmäßiger Nutzung gewöhnen sich Tiere durchaus an Gesellschaft und jedem, der bei halbwegs klarem Verstand ist, sollte es sich von selbst erschließen, dass man nicht querfeldein dort langballert, wo Mama Reh ihre Kitze zur Ruhe bettet. Aber kein Wildtier dieser Welt wird sich denken "oh, cool, ein Pfad, HIER lege ich mich jetzt mal hin ". 

Im Gegenteil, eine Kanalisierung der (wie auch immer mobilen) Besucherströme würde es dem Wild ermöglichen, sich darauf einzustellen. Und da, wo schwere Maschinen über Wochen Rabatz veranstalten und den Lebensraum wegfräsen, würde eine Anschlussnutzung durch die Trailfee die Tiere wahrscheinlich auch nicht übermäßig verstören.

Man muss sich nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dass sich hier Leute, die das Wild mit Futter anlocken um es an definierten Beschussschneisen totzuschießen, ernsthaft darüber aufregen, ein Fahrrad könnte das arme Tier erschrecken? Das grenzt doch schon an Perversion von Argumentationsketten. Ehrlicher wäre "erschreckt es nicht, sonst macht es mir das umbringen so schwer!", könnte aber in der öffentlichen Meinung auf weniger Gegenliebe stoßen als der reine Tierschutz als Feigenblatt. Und ich bin wahrlich nicht gegen Jagd und liebe Wildfleisch als Gericht. Aber ehrlich sollte man dabei bleiben.


----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Das macht dann ggf. die Krankenkasse des Verunfallten wegen der Behandlungskosten und Krankengeld.


Genau das glaube ich eben nicht. Versuchen wird sie es vielleicht, aber ich glaube nicht das es von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.

Vgl. hierzu eben den Bikepark: Hier werden von professioneller Seite Strecken und Bauten zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Verantwortung der Betreiber ist also direkt gegeben. 
Und trotzdem gibt es sie noch. 

Der Förster als Betreiber des Waldes kann nicht dazu gezwungen sein Äste und Erdhaufen (also waldübliche Gefahren) einzuebnen. Er muss die Waldwege in einem waldüblichen Zustand halten, mit den waldüblichen Gefahren. Er muss nicht ständig alle losen Äste entfernen, er muss nicht die Wurzeln  und Steine entfernen, damit keiner stolpert. Er muss auch nicht die giftigen Pilze entfernen, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt, sie zu essen und daran Schaden nimmt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. Oktober 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Vgl. hierzu eben den Bikepark: Hier werden von professioneller Seite Strecken und Bauten zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Verantwortung der Betreiber ist also direkt gegeben.
> Und trotzdem gibt es sie noch.


Ich denke hier könnten Klagen Erfolg haben, wenn der Betreiber seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist. Also wenn er z.B. weiß, dass ein Feature beschädigt ist, den Streckenabschnitt aber nicht sperrt oder das Feature repariert. Allerdings handelt der Bikepark-Betreiber auch aus kommerziellem Interesse. Ein Förster hat so eine Pflicht sicher nicht.


----------



## huetterei (18. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich denke hier könnten Klagen Erfolg haben, wenn der Betreiber seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist. Also wenn er z.B. weiß, dass ein Feature beschädigt ist, den Streckenabschnitt aber nicht sperrt oder das Feature repariert. Allerdings handelt der Bikepark-Betreiber auch aus kommerziellem Interesse. Ein Förster hat so eine Pflicht sicher nicht.


Genau, wenn der Betreiber seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist. Dieser ist er aber NICHT NICHT nachgekommen, wenn einen voll funktionstüchtigen Kicker in den Wald montiert und auf das Geländer links rechts und am Absprung verzichtet. 

Die Gefahr des Bikepark Betreibers der sich nicht kümmert wäre definitiv nennenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich fühle mich nicht in Stande, die Haftungsrisiken für den Forst seriös zu beurteilen - es kommt immer auf die Umstände des Einzelfalls an. Es ging mir nur darum auf das Risiko der Inanspruchnahme hinzuweisen - und das kann man m.E. nicht von vornherein allgemein ausschließen. So bescheuert das auch ist.

Edith: geshapte Elemente sind nicht waldtypisch, würde ich annehmen. Dazu kommt die Frage der Aufklärung des Bikers durch den Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen (Hinweis auf walduntypische Gefahren/Elemente etc.). Die Rechtsprechung ist da voller Tücken.


----------



## bjoernemann (18. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Mit dem Argument könnte man den ganzen Wald sperren. Außerdem wären die MTBler ja dann nur auf ausgewählten Strecken unterwegs. Es müsste natürlich von einem Experten geprüft und sichergestellt werden, dass das die Tiere noch genug Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben. Eine saisonale Sperrung der Trails zur Brutzeit und wie immer das bei Wild heißt könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Abgesehen davon würde ich (ebenfalls Laie) davon ausgehen, dass sich Tiere eher in dicht bewachsenen Gebieten aufhalten, die mit dem MTB weniger spaßig zu befahren sind.





Dodger79 schrieb:


> Also ist erschrecken per Fahrrad böse, erschießen mit Gewehr (was die überlebenden Artgenossen auch bis zu einem gewissen Grade verstören könnte) aber unbedenklich, was den Aufschreck-Faktor betrifft? Das ist doch ebenfalls nicht schlüssig. Bei regelmäßiger Nutzung gewöhnen sich Tiere durchaus an Gesellschaft und jedem, der bei halbwegs klarem Verstand ist, sollte es sich von selbst erschließen, dass man nicht querfeldein dort langballert, wo Mama Reh ihre Kitze zur Ruhe bettet. Aber kein Wildtier dieser Welt wird sich denken "oh, cool, ein Pfad, HIER lege ich mich jetzt mal hin ".
> 
> Im Gegenteil, eine Kanalisierung der (wie auch immer mobilen) Besucherströme würde es dem Wild ermöglichen, sich darauf einzustellen. Und da, wo schwere Maschinen über Wochen Rabatz veranstalten und den Lebensraum wegfräsen, würde eine Anschlussnutzung durch die Trailfee die Tiere wahrscheinlich auch nicht übermäßig verstören.
> 
> Man muss sich nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dass sich hier Leute, die das Wild mit Futter anlocken um es an definierten Beschussschneisen totzuschießen, ernsthaft darüber aufregen, ein Fahrrad könnte das arme Tier erschrecken? Das grenzt doch schon an Perversion von Argumentationsketten. Ehrlicher wäre "erschreckt es nicht, sonst macht es mir das umbringen so schwer!", könnte aber in der öffentlichen Meinung auf weniger Gegenliebe stoßen als der reine Tierschutz als Feigenblatt. Und ich bin wahrlich nicht gegen Jagd und liebe Wildfleisch als Gericht. Aber ehrlich sollte man dabei bleiben.


Rund um den P-R-S ist ja so viel Publikumsverkehr, dass man als Biker wahrscheinlich tatsächlich kaum Tiere zusätzlich aufschreckt.  

Aber die neueren Trails rund um den Hasselbrack führen ja ehrlicherweise schon ganz schön ins Unterholz...


----------



## goldencore (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe schon öfter Rehe in den HaBes getroffen. So richtig aufgeschreckt wirkten die nicht. Neugierig geschaut und dann 2 lässige  Hopser ins Gebüsch.


----------



## cherokee42 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich schrecke eher unangeleinte Hunde auf....


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfter Rehe in den HaBes getroffen. So richtig aufgeschreckt wirkten die nicht. Neugierig geschaut und dann 2 lässige  Hopser ins Gebüsch.


Warum sollten die sich auch erschrecken, wenn direkt daneben mit schwerem Gerät unter Flutlicht gearbeitet wird....


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. Oktober 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Edith: geshapte Elemente sind nicht waldtypisch, würde ich annehmen. Dazu kommt die Frage der Aufklärung des Bikers durch den Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen (Hinweis auf walduntypische Gefahren/Elemente etc.). Die Rechtsprechung ist da voller Tücken.


Der Förster legt diese Elemente aber nicht an. Da könnte ich mir höchstens einen Rechtsanspruch z.B. gegenüber dem HaBe MTB e.V. vorstellen. Ich bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber auch hier wird es sicher eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit geben, sonst könnte man einen solchen gemeinnützigen Verein nicht sinnvoll betreiben. Der HaBe MTB ist ja bei weitem nicht der einzige Verein dieser Art. Spontan fallen mir der MTB Siegerland e.V. (Flowtrail Siegen) und der Home Trail Krefeld e.V. ein. Bei den beiden ist es sogar so, dass sie eine zusammenhängende Anlage angelegt haben. Und das sind nur zwei Vereine, bei denen ich schon auf den Trails gefahren bin. Über Deutschland verteilt gibt es sicher noch mehr.



bjoernemann schrieb:


> Aber die neueren Trails rund um den Hasselbrack führen ja ehrlicherweise schon ganz schön ins Unterholz...


Zumindest bei den Trails die ich kenne war das sehr unterschiedlich. Bei manchen war in der Tat mal ein Gebüsch dabei. Andere gingen durch relativ offenen Wald, wo bis auf untenherum kahle Bäume nichts stand.



goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfter Rehe in den HaBes getroffen. So richtig aufgeschreckt wirkten die nicht. Neugierig geschaut und dann 2 lässige  Hopser ins Gebüsch.


In den HaBe habe ich in der Tat noch nicht viele Rehe getroffen. In anderen Wäldern schon, aber die waren meist sehr entspannt (wenn nicht gerade wild kläffende Hunde in der Nähe waren).

Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass das mit Jungtieren blöd ist. Wenn die Mutter dauert wegrennen und ihr Junges zurück lassen muss, ist das sicher nicht ideal. Nicht umsonst gibt es im Wald (je nach Bundesland) eine saisonale Leinenpflicht für Hunde. Daher fände ich eine eine zeitliche Sperrung der Trails in entsprechenden Gebieten durchaus legitim.


----------



## Marco47 (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Rehe denen ich bisher begegnet bin, machten immer einen sehr entspannten Eindruck 
sind zwei drei Schritte weiter gehopst und haben dort dann weiter nach Futter im Boden geschaut.

Tatsächlich habe ich es schon mitbekommen wie ein Schäferhund einem erwachsenen Tier hinterher gejagt ist an der Jumpline in Heimfeld. 

Das wird die blöden Förster leider nur alles nicht interessieren. Die gucken nur auf ihre eigenen Interessen.


----------



## T_N_T (19. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Der Förster legt diese Elemente aber nicht an. Da könnte ich mir höchstens einen Rechtsanspruch z.B. gegenüber dem HaBe MTB e.V. vorstellen. Ich bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber auch hier wird es sicher eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit geben, sonst könnte man einen solchen gemeinnützigen Verein nicht sinnvoll betreiben.



Das wird richtig sein. Aber Rechtssicherheit für den Forst / Pächter / Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen setzt eben eine entsprechende Vereinbarung voraus. Diese gibt es derzeit nicht - und die vom Forst im Rosengarten anscheinend abgelehnt wird.

Dementsprechend ist es - aus Sicht des Forstes - nur konsequent, die Gefahrenquellen zu beseitigen. Auch wenn das Ergebnis für die MTBer total kacke ist.


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. Oktober 2021)

Marco47 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich es schon mitbekommen wie ein Schäferhund einem erwachsenen Tier hinterher gejagt ist an der Jumpline in Heimfeld.
> 
> Das wird die blöden Förster leider nur alles nicht interessieren. Die gucken nur auf ihre eigenen Interessen.


Ja in der Tat. Zumindest um die KH ist ganzjährig Leinenpflicht. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie das in anderen Gebieten ist. Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich egal, solange die Hunde gut hören. Aber auch die nicht gut erzogenen Hunde scheinen keinen zu interessieren...



T_N_T schrieb:


> Das wird richtig sein. Aber Rechtssicherheit für den Forst / Pächter / Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen setzt eben eine entsprechende Vereinbarung voraus. Diese gibt es derzeit nicht - und die vom Forst im Rosengarten anscheinend abgelehnt wird.
> 
> Dementsprechend ist es - aus Sicht des Forstes - nur konsequent, die Gefahrenquellen zu beseitigen. Auch wenn das Ergebnis für die MTBer total kacke ist.


Das ist natürlich sehr bequem für den Förster. Anstatt einer Vereinbarung zuzustimmen beruft man sich auf die Rechtsunsicherheit und sperrt deswegen die Trails.

Andererseits bin ich mir als Leihe nicht sicher, ob sich aus §30 NWaldLG überhaupt eine Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen für den Förster ergibt. Zumindest bei einem halbwegs naturbelassenen Trail handelt es sich aus meiner Sicht um natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren, für die eine Haftung ausgeschlossen ist. Bei Kickern oder Sprüngen sieht das anders aus. Hier wäre eventuell eine Ausweisung des Weges als MTB-Strecke erforderlich. Mit der Argumentation hätte es aber gereicht die Sprünge zurückzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass ein Waldbesitzer irgendwie haftbar gemacht werden könnte, wenn er einen Trailbau toleriert, jemand bei Benutzung der Trails zu Schaden kommt und dann jemand gesucht wird, der dafür heranzuziehen ist. Wenn man es darauf anlegt wohlgemerkt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke, das kann man mit eine Beschilderung wie auch um die KH lösen. Wenn jemand unbedarft mit seinem 50kg E-Stadtrad auf einen Trail fährt (auch wenn es einer ohne künstliche Elemente ist), dann könnte diese Person doch überrascht sein, weil die Schwierigkeiten nicht dem entsprechend, was man auf einem normalen Waldradweg erwarten kann.

Ohne Beschilderung könnte man daraus eventuell einen Haftungsanspruch ableiten, weil entsprechende Gefahen nicht vorhersehbar sind. Anders sieht das aus, wenn Äste oder Bäume auf Wegen und auch Trails liegen, weil man im Wald mit so etwas rechnen muss.

Das bringt uns wieder auf die Kompromissbereitschaft der Forstverwaltung zurück: Ein paar Trails erlauben, Schilder aufstellen, fertig. Daher greift das Argument der Gefahren auf Trails in der aktuellen Situation, aber kann nicht gegen die Legalisierung von Trails verwendet werden.


----------



## huetterei (19. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich denke, das kann man mit eine Beschilderung wie auch um die KH lösen. Wenn jemand unbedarft mit seinem 50kg E-Stadtrad auf einen Trail fährt (auch wenn es einer ohne künstliche Elemente ist), dann könnte diese Person doch überrascht sein, weil die Schwierigkeiten nicht dem entsprechend, was man auf einem normalen Waldradweg erwarten kann.
> 
> Ohne Beschilderung könnte man daraus eventuell einen Haftungsanspruch ableiten, weil entsprechende Gefahren nicht vorhersehbar sind. Anders sieht das aus, wenn Äste oder Bäume auf Wegen und auch Trails liegen, weil man im Wald mit so etwas rechnen muss.
> ...


Hmmm... also wenn der Kicker nicht hinter einem Vorhang versteckt ist, dann ist sowohl dieser, als auch die Wurzeln vorher schon ein Grund sich die Hollandradfelge zur verbeulen. Ich würde mal sagen die kommen garnicht bis zu der ersten wirklichen Gefahr.

Aber ich glaube die Haftungsunsicherheit ergäbe sich erst bei gebauten Sachen, weil es dann einer Instandhaltung bedarf.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass die Regelung im Bereich Haake ziemlich sicher sehr intensiv rechtlich geprüft wurde, bevor die Stadt dieser Regelung zugestimmt hat. Es muss also möglich sein.

Es ist halt nur so, dass wenn man nicht will... DANN WILL MAN EINFACH NICHT


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. Oktober 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Hmmm... also wenn der Kicker nicht hinter einem Vorhang versteckt ist, dann ist sowohl dieser, als auch die Wurzeln vorher schon ein Grund sich die Hollandradfelge zur verbeulen. Ich würde mal sagen die kommen garnicht bis zu der ersten wirklichen Gefahr.


Ich hatte eine potenzielle Situation im Kopf, wo ein rüstiger E-Biker fröhlich mit 25km/h auf einen Trail düst, weil er ihn für einen normalen Waldweg, dann vor dem ersten leicht abschüssigen Stück nicht mehr bremsen kann und mit einem dreifachen Überschlag zügig am Fuße des Hangs ankommt.



huetterei schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, dass die Regelung im Bereich Haake ziemlich sicher sehr intensiv rechtlich geprüft wurde, bevor die Stadt dieser Regelung zugestimmt hat. Es muss also möglich sein.


Davon gehe ich auch stark aus.


----------



## juju752 (21. Oktober 2021)

Ist doch wieder schön ruhig dahinten am Hasselbrack. Man kann in Ruhe, abseits des MTB-Massentourismus an der Kärntner Hütte, biken! Der Förster ist happy und die ernsthaften Biker auch. Win Win


----------



## votemaniac (26. Oktober 2021)

So, kleines Update zum Kontakt mit Medien: Es gab einen Anuf der Lüneburger Redaktion des NDR, die wiederum die Forstverwaltung angesprochen haben soll. Der Paul-Roth Stein soll von "Vandalen umgestossen" worden sein, die Forstarbeiter
wären es nicht gewesen ( lol ). Die offiziellen (Wander-) Wege sollen frei von Ästen sein, die anderen werden wohl als Rückewege
oder jedenfalls als nicht-offizielle Wege angesehen, wo die Äste liegen gelassen werden.
Anfang November kommt vielleicht noch ein Kontakt mit dem Abendblatt zustande, aber ich habe da wenig Hoffnung, dass man
die andere Seite zum Dialog bekommt. Schade, die Schlagzeile: "Naziförster stossen Denkmal eines jüdischen Turners vom Sockel"
hätte mir gut gefallen. Wobei es natürlich für beide Annahmen keinerlei Beweise gibt (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (26. Oktober 2021)

Danke für das Update! Den Stein finde ich tatsächlich weniger kritisch. Mich hätte aber ein Statement dazu interessiert, dass MTBler für die Zerstörung der Natur verantwortlich gemacht werden und dann von offizieller Seite mit schwerem Gerät eine viel größere Verwüstung angerichtet wird.

"Äste liegen lassen" ist ja auch ein schlechter Witz. Da werden gesunde Bäume gefällt um Verbote durchzusetzen. Da kann man auch etwas Gutes drin sehen: Anschließend brauchen sich MTBler keine Sorgen mehr machen, wenn man über Wurzeln fährt. Die Bäume sind ja schon tot.


----------



## SinusJayCee (26. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade zufällig auf einen aktuellen Artikel der BIKE zu dem Thema Vorurteile gegenüber MTBs gestoßen:








						So antworten Sie richtig bei Vorurteilen gegenüber Bikern - Love Trails: Vorurteile gegen Biker - richtig oder falsch?
					

Vorurteile gegen Mountainbiker sind so alt wie der Sport selbst. Was ist tatsächlich dran? Was kann jeder einzelne tun, um falsche Behauptungen auszuräumen?




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## votemaniac (26. Oktober 2021)

Guter Artikel ! Leider haben "wir" das selbst versemmelt. Wenn ich an die Frequentierung der Trails links runter Richtung Hasselbrack
denke, trifft es das nur zu gut. Ich glaube auch, dass die Forstverwaltung ihr Vorgehen, bezüglich der "Holzgewinnung", immer fundiert erklären kann, bzw. es auch gar nicht muss. Dass das im Einklang steht mit viel Bodenzerstörung, wird wohl dabei in Kauf
genommen. Auch hierzu ein interessanter Artikel:








						Holzernte mit vier Pferdestärken - Naturwald Akademie
					

Wer seinen Wald schonend bearbeiten will, kann aufs Pferd setzen und sein Holz von Fuhrhalte-Unternehmen abtransportieren lassen. Elmar Stertenbrink, Vorsitzender der bundesweiten Interessengemeinschaft Zugpferde, betreibt seit fast 30 Jahren eine Fuhrhalterei. Er blickt optimistisch in die...




					naturwald-akademie.org
				



Hier gerade der Absatz zur "Vermeidung von Bodenschäden" !
Im Bereich der südlichen Umgehung zum Paul-Roth kann man das ja bestens sehen. Fette Spuren alle Abfahrten hoch, minimale
Baumentnahme, eigentlich nur als Alibileistung, falls da mal Nachfragen kommen. Ansonsten ist nicht zu verstehen, warum hier für die paar Streichhölzer eine solch massive Bodenzerstörung stattgefunden hat.
Da lobe ich mir doch den Paul-Roth Stein. Das ist ein fester Bezugspunkt, von vielen Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Freizeitaktivitäten gerne besucht und nun liegt er da. Und wenn ich die massiven Spuren rechts, links und dahinter sehe,
da sollte sich die Forstverwaltung schämen, dass als die Tat von Vandalen darzustellen. Und wenn es dazu dient, hier eine
Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen, wird hoffentlich der Unterschied klar, was MTB-Reifen in 10 und mehr Jahren nicht zustande gebracht
haben, aber der Einsatz dieser Maschinen.
Der Turnerbund von 1816 zeigte sich auf jeden Fall dankbar, dass "man" sich um das Denkmal bemüht zeigt. Im Staatsarchiv gibt es wohl noch Material zur Person. Ich werde schauen, ob man damit nicht einen guten Aufhänger hat, um den öffentlichen Diskurs zu
verstärken.

ride on


----------



## cherokee42 (28. Oktober 2021)

Die Harvesterspuren kann man doch gut als neue Fahrrinne nutzen, die paar Zweige aus dem Weg geräumt und dann hat man freie Fahrt....


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. November 2021)

Der HaBe MTB macht auf Instagram auf eine Umfrage zur Entwicklung der Region Rosengarten aufmerksam:








						Watch this story by Harburger Berge Mtb e.V. on Instagram before it disappears.
					

1,229 Followers, 265 Following, 18 Posts




					instagram.com
				




Hier noch einmal der direkte Link zur Umfrage:








						Befragung der Bürger und Bürgerinnen des Regionalpark Rosengartens
					

Online Umfrage: Befragung der Bürger und Bürgerinnen des Regionalpark Rosengartens




					www.umfrageonline.com
				




Vielleicht bringt es ja was, wenn sich möglichst viele für ein angemessenes Trailnetz aussprechen.


----------



## cherokee42 (2. November 2021)

Habe auch schon daran teilgenommen.


----------



## MAyS (2. November 2021)

Hab auch teilgenommen und so oft auf ein Trailnetz und legale Trails verwiesen wie es ging


----------



## goldencore (13. November 2021)

War heute jemand fahren und kann etwas zur Matschtiefe sagen?


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. November 2021)

Ich gehe von den üblichen Schlammlöchern an den bekannten Stellen aus  Genauer kann ich es dir morgen sagen.

Apropos: Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, die fleißigen Trailbauer haben das Schlammloch am Ende des Bunkertrails zugeschüttet.


----------



## votemaniac (13. November 2021)

Kommt drauf an, wo du fährst. Rechts vom P-R ist der Weg frei, aber mockig und es liegen ne Menge nasser Blätter rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (13. November 2021)

Ich schaue es mir morgen mal an.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich schaue es mir morgen mal an.


Ich starte um 11:30 Uhr an der KH, falls du einen Mitfahrer brauchst


----------



## goldencore (14. November 2021)

Das war ja viel besser als gedacht. Nasse-Blätter-Challenge!


----------



## SinusJayCee (15. November 2021)

Ich war positiv überrascht. War zwar alles feucht bis nass, aber bis auf die erwarteten Schlammlöscher an den bekannten Stellen alles nur moderat matschig. Große Mengen an nassen Blättern haben sich größtenteils auf die Hauptwege beschränkt. Auf den Trails lagen zwar auch ein paar Blätter, aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (z.B. Little Whistler) wurde der Grip nicht signifikant eingeschränkt.


----------



## Carbine (15. November 2021)

Moin,

ich war lange nicht mehr in den HaBes. Habe hier einige unschöne Dinge gelesen und würde gerne wissen, wie die Lage aktuell ist, was die Trails betrifft.

Welche Trails darf man denn noch befahren und welche gar nicht mehr? Wie gesagt, war lange nicht mehr da und bin aufgrund der negativen Entwicklungen der letzten drei Monate etwas "verwirrt".


----------



## goldencore (15. November 2021)

Wenn du ab der Kärntner Hütte fährst hast du ein großes Angebot an legalen Trails. In der Gegend um den Paul Roth Stein, also weiter im Süden, sieht es wohl deutlich schlechter aus, da war ich seit den schlechten Neuigkeiten allerdings auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Carbine (15. November 2021)

Ok. Danke. Also ist der "lange Trail", der ab der KH parallel zum Forstweg verläuft noch legal, nehme ich an. Und der, der am Ende unten am Rasthaus/Restaurant endet. Kann es schlecht beschreiben. Ich hoffe, dass das halbwegs verständlich ist.


----------



## bubinga (15. November 2021)

Mountainbiken in Hamburg - Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V.
					

Der Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein, um das Mountainbiken in den Harburger Bergen nahe der Innenstadt von Hamburg zu fördern.




					www.habemtb.de
				



Das sind die offiziellen Trails.


----------



## Carbine (15. November 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (15. November 2021)

Carbine schrieb:


> Also ist der "lange Trail", der ab der KH parallel zum Forstweg verläuft noch legal, nehme ich an.


Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit "lagem Trail" meinst, aber alle vorhandenen Trails um die KH sind legal, ausgeschildert und auch auf der von @bubinga verlinkten Seite dokumentiert.

In der Gegend Rosengarten/Paul-Roth-Stein/Hasselbrack wurde im Prinzip alles gesperrt. Entsprechende Absperrungen machen unmissverständlich darauf aufmerksam:




__





						Biken in den Harburger Bergen
					

Ist eigentlich das Einschlagen eins Holzpfahles mit so einem Schild dran auch Sachbeschädigung im Wald?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## cherokee42 (15. November 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich gehe von den üblichen Schlammlöchern an den bekannten Stellen aus  Genauer kann ich es dir morgen sagen.
> 
> Apropos: Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, die fleißigen Trailbauer haben das Schlammloch am Ende des Bunkertrails zugeschüttet.


Hier, ich war dabei und habe Kartoffelsteine mit dem LKW dort abgekippt und verteilt...


----------



## huetterei (16. November 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit "lagem Trail" meinst,...


Ich glaube er meint den Abschlusstrail.
Aber mit den Trails östlich des Ehestorfer Heuwegs und dem 760 bist Du bestens bedient.


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. November 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint den Abschlusstrail.


Ah, das kann sein.



huetterei schrieb:


> Aber mit den Trails östlich des Ehestorfer Heuwegs und dem 760 bist Du bestens bedient.


Zumindest bis zur A7. Ich weiß nicht genau, was der Status der Trails (insb. der Jumpline) östlich der A7 ist. Das gehört zumindest nicht zu den offiziellen Trails des HaBe MTB.


----------



## Carbine (17. November 2021)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

die Stelle meine ich. Weiter unten ist ein Gasthaus und die Straße. Also, der Trail, der an der Stelle endet.


----------



## cherokee42 (17. November 2021)

Moin,
das ist das Ende vom Sennhütte Trail. Das Gasthaus ist die Sennhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbine (17. November 2021)

Ok. Ich wusste bisher nicht, wie er heißt.

War ja sehr lange nicht mehr dort.

Der Trail ist also (noch) legal?


----------



## T_N_T (17. November 2021)

Ja. Der Sennhütten-Trail ist legal. Auf der oben verlinkten Seite (vom HaBe-MTB) findest Du diverse Infos dazu und dem ganzen Trailnetz in der Haake.


----------



## goldencore (17. November 2021)

Die beiden Stufen in der Abfahrt sind über die Jahre nicht gerade kleiner geworden. 😎


----------



## cherokee42 (17. November 2021)

Deshalb hat sich links ( auf dem Bild rechts) wohl auch eine chickenline gebildet ;-)


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Deshalb hat sich links ( auf dem Bild rechts) wohl auch eine chickenline gebildet ;-)


Mittlerweile gibt es sogar zwei Chickenlines:




Rot ist die eigentliche Linie. Grün ist die alte Chickenline, die auch noch halbwegs spaßig zu fahren ist. Blau ist die neue Chickenline, die über den Sommer entstanden sein muss. Die bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sieht aber nicht sehr spektakulär aus.

Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Chickenlines der Schwierigkeit des Sennhütten Trails besser gerecht werden. Die Hauptlinie ist eher nicht als blau/einfach zu bewerten. Selbst bei der alten Chickenline (grüne Linie) ist das schon grenzwertig.


----------



## cherokee42 (17. November 2021)

Auf Bildern sieht das immer so unspektakulär aus.... ;-)


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. November 2021)

Ja... ist es nicht 

Die rote Linie ist hinreichend steil und die Stufen sind zu groß zum Abrollen. (Zumindest ich kann sie nicht abrollen.) Die grüne ist ein bisschen flacher und hat nicht so große Stufen, aber dafür eine ausreichende Anzahl an Wurzeln. Die blaue Linie ist dann in der Tat unspektakulär


----------



## goldencore (17. November 2021)

Ich bin die originale Linie am Sonntag gefahren. Ich denke schon, dass die Stufen noch rollbar sind. Die Rinne war voll mit feuchtem Laub und deshalb bin ich ziemlich langsam gefahren. Habe definitiv keinen Drop gemacht, aber ich wusste ja auch, was mich erwartet.
Gerade nach der zweiten Stufe muss man die Linie auch so wählen, dass einen die folgenden Wurzeln nicht abwerfen.
Im Verhältnis zur sonstigen Bewertung ist die Stelle sicherlich nicht blau. Einen Anfänger würde ich da nicht durchjagen.
Im Little Whistler sind die Stufen über die Saison auch größer geworden. Der wird aber sicherlich auch deutlich öfter gefahren als dieses doch recht versteckte Ende des S-Trails.


----------



## cherokee42 (17. November 2021)

Die richtige Linie finden... da sagst du was... mich hat es das letzte mal an der dicken Buchenwurzel rechts nach links über den Lenker geworfen... bin auf dem Elllenbogen gelandet und der Stoß ging bis in die Schulter durch... merke ich heute noch und ist bestimmt 3 Monate her....


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin die originale Linie am Sonntag gefahren. Ich denke schon, dass die Stufen noch rollbar sind. Die Rinne war voll mit feuchtem Laub und deshalb bin ich ziemlich langsam gefahren. Habe definitiv keinen Drop gemacht, aber ich wusste ja auch, was mich erwartet.
> Gerade nach der zweiten Stufe muss man die Linie auch so wählen, dass einen die folgenden Wurzeln nicht abwerfen.


Die Höhe der Stufe an sich sehe ich auch nicht als Hauptschwierigkeit an, sondern eher die Kombination aus mehreren Stufen und Wurzeln. Immer wenn ich vor Ort war konnte ich mir (mit meinem bescheidenen Können) nicht vorstellen die Stelle abzurollen.

Du kannst mir ja bei Gelegenheit zeigen wie das geht 



goldencore schrieb:


> Im Little Whistler sind die Stufen über die Saison auch größer geworden. Der wird aber sicherlich auch deutlich öfter gefahren als dieses doch recht versteckte Ende des S-Trails.


Ich war auch überrascht, nachdem ich den Little Whistler nach relativ langer Zeit (1-2 Monate) noch einmal gefahren bin. Letztes WE war das auch einer der Trails, wo Laub eine Rolle spielte. Ich würde aber sagen, dass die rechte Variante des Little Whistler immer noch blau sein dürfte. Die linke Variante (Little Whistler B) ist schon etwas schwieriger und meiner Meinung nach in etwa mit der grünen Linie oben im Bild vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht_MTB (17. November 2021)

Die Stufen Sennhütte sind rollbar.


----------



## goldencore (17. November 2021)

Little Whistler B fahre ich eigentlich nie, da ich die Linie recht langweilig finde. Es geht ja eigentlich nur geradeaus, steil runter.

Wenn man sich unsicher ist beim S-Trail, finde ich das eigentlich eine gute Stelle, um so etwas mal abzulaufen und sich eine Linie zu überlegen, an die man sich dann auch hält. Vermutlich besser, wenn nicht so viel Laub liegt.
Ich fahre die 1. Stufe zentral an. Die ist höher, bzw. geht eher ins Flache. Die 2. Stufe finde ich einfacher, weil man mehr ins Gefälle fährt. Ich halte mich dann links an den Wurzeln vorbei. Dann Bremse auf und die Hauptrinne runter und am Ende den Minikicker auf den Vorhof des Restos mitnehmen. 😉 Leider ist das Brett weg.


----------



## oldwoodkai (17. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Auf Bildern sieht das immer so unspektakulär aus.... ;-)


komme aus Kiel und weil es mit An- und Abreise immer ein ganzer Tag ist der dann futsch ist,
bin ich leider nicht ganz so häufig in den HaBe`s unterwegs
aber vor 3-4 Wochen bin ich da auch mal wieder runter und habe mich auch kurz erschrocken 
das poltert da mittlerweile schon ganz ordentlich
mein Kumpel der mit war ist links runter


----------



## Carbine (17. November 2021)

Na da habe ich ja was losgetreten... 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich immer die Hauptlinie gefahren bin. Die chicken line habe ich nie probiert bzw. war auch nicht nötig. Habe sie mir zwar angeschaut, aber bin sie nicht gefahren.

Die blaue Linie sehe ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## cherokee42 (17. November 2021)

Die blaue ist auch ganz neu.... ich kannte die grüne nichtmal. Rollbar ja, aber bei der zweiten Stufe echt links halten, sonst stopt einen rechts die Buchenwurzel.


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Little Whistler B fahre ich eigentlich nie, da ich die Linie recht langweilig finde. Es geht ja eigentlich nur geradeaus, steil runter.


Den fahre ich auch fast nie, Little Whistler ist interessanter. Aber da ich den Little Whistler B noch länger als den Little Whistler nicht mehr gefahren war, bin ich den letztes WE dann doch einmal runter. Reicht aber jetzt auch wieder für ein paar Monate 



goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn man sich unsicher ist beim S-Trail, finde ich das eigentlich eine gute Stelle, um so etwas mal abzulaufen und sich eine Linie zu überlegen, an die man sich dann auch hält. Vermutlich besser, wenn nicht so viel Laub liegt.


Danke für die Tipps! Wenn ich auf eine für mich schwierige Stelle stoße, gehe ich das auch erst einmal ab und überlege mir eine Linie. Aber beim S-Trail bin ich dann immer zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich doch lieber die "alte" (grüne) Chickenline nehmen sollte 🙄 



goldencore schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 1. Stufe zentral an. Die ist höher, bzw. geht eher ins Flache. Die 2. Stufe finde ich einfacher, weil man mehr ins Gefälle fährt. Ich halte mich dann links an den Wurzeln vorbei. Dann Bremse auf und die Hauptrinne runter und am Ende den Minikicker auf den Vorhof des Restos mitnehmen. 😉 Leider ist das Brett weg.


Die Variante hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, war mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher, ob man die erste Stufe rollen kann. Da ich der Meinung war, dass das nicht so einfach klappt, hatte ich Angst so wie @cherokee42 zu enden und einen Überschlag an der Wurzel zu machen 

Aber wenn das geht, dann muss ich das beim nächsten Mal (je nach Wetter- und Laubbedingungen) testen.



Carbine schrieb:


> Die blaue Linie sehe ich zum ersten mal.





cherokee42 schrieb:


> Die blaue ist auch ganz neu....


Ich hab die Linie vor 2 oder 3 Wochen entdeckt. Ich komme da nicht so oft lang, weil ich meistens den Feuerlöscher runter fahre und dann über die Straße und in Richtung Heide. Älter als 2-3 Monate kann sie aber eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## T_N_T (17. November 2021)

Man kann am s-trail auch die hier oben blau dargestellte Line fahren. Einstieg oben von rechts, dann Querung unterhalb der ersten Stufe hoch auf die andere Seite (oberhalb der zweiten Stufe) und dann aus Fahrer-Sicht rechts runter zurück in die Rinne. Dabei Bremse offen die ganze Zeit. Man muss ein bisschen auf die zum Ende hin dann schräg kommenden Wurzeln achten. Herausfordernd ist aus meiner Sicht die Einfahrt, da man von oben rechts am Start nicht sehen kann, wo man hinfahren muss. Das sieht man erst nach passieren des Baumes. 

Aus meiner Sicht böte sich der mittlere Teil des Sennhütten-Trails übrigens für den Einbau von ein paar kleineren Kickern/doubles und Anliegern an. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. Ich wäre dafür.

aber überhaupt probs an alle aktiven trailbauer und Organisatoren inklusive Förster. Super was hier insgesamt möglich gemacht worden ist! Fettes Danke!


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. November 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Man kann am s-trail auch die hier oben blau dargestellte Line fahren. Einstieg oben von rechts, dann Querung unterhalb der ersten Stufe hoch auf die andere Seite (oberhalb der zweiten Stufe) und dann aus Fahrer-Sicht rechts runter zurück in die Rinne. Dabei Bremse offen die ganze Zeit. Man muss ein bisschen auf die zum Ende hin dann schräg kommenden Wurzeln achten. Herausfordernd ist aus meiner Sicht die Einfahrt, da man von oben rechts am Start nicht sehen kann, wo man hinfahren muss. Das sieht man erst nach passieren des Baumes.


Etwas in der Art ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, erschien mir dann aber zu waghalsig 



T_N_T schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht böte sich der mittlere Teil des Sennhütten-Trails übrigens für den Einbau von ein paar kleineren Kickern/doubles und Anliegern an. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. Ich wäre dafür.


Irgendwo nach der Hälfte noch vor dem Feuerlöscher gibt es ja einen Mini-Kicker. Aber ein paar mehr Elemente würde ich auch begrüßen.



T_N_T schrieb:


> aber überhaupt probs an alle aktiven trailbauer und Organisatoren inklusive Förster. Super was hier insgesamt möglich gemacht worden ist! Fettes Danke!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## cherokee42 (18. November 2021)

Momentan wird ja der 🥝 Trail#21 bearbeitet. Ein paar Fette Findlinge haben schon ihren Platz in den Trail gefunden und können schon als Sprung\ Drop gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (18. November 2021)

Ansonsten einfach auch Mitgliederin im Verein werden und mitbauen.😉 Oder der Verein einfach durch seinen Beitrag unterstützen, für Trailbauwerkzeuge etc...


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der 🥝 Trail#21 bearbeitet. Ein paar Fette Findlinge haben schon ihren Platz in den Trail gefunden und können schon als Sprung\ Drop gefahren werden.Anhang anzeigen 1374213


Welcher Trail ist das?


----------



## cherokee42 (18. November 2021)

Trailguide
					

Find and share great trails




					trailguide.net
				




Schau mal nach, da findest Du alle offiziellen Trails.

Der Kiwi ist die Verlängerung des Regenbogen. Wenn man oben von der Majestätischen Aussicht kommt. Über die Brücke und dann eigentlich immer gerade aus.
In  der letzten Rechtskurve geht der Kiwi ab.


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2021)

Ah, ok. Da fahre ich immer links.


----------



## cherokee42 (18. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Da fahre ich immer links.


Das ist dann der Regenbogen Abzweiger


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der 🥝 Trail#21 bearbeitet. Ein paar Fette Findlinge haben schon ihren Platz in den Trail gefunden und können schon als Sprung\ Drop gefahren werden.Anhang anzeigen 1374213


Sieht gut aus  



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach auch Mitgliederin im Verein werden und mitbauen.😉 Oder der Verein einfach durch seinen Beitrag unterstützen, für Trailbauwerkzeuge etc...


Um mal eben zum Mitbauen vorbei zu kommen wohne ich leider zu weit weg  Bei größeren Aktion würde ich mich aber gerne mal beteiligen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (19. November 2021)

Die Mitglieder sind in ganz Norddeutschland verteilt, Entfernung ist nicht das Problem 😉


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. November 2021)

Ich setze mich aber nicht nach Feierabend zwei Stunden ins Auto, um dann eine Stunde zu Schaufeln  Bei größeren Aktionen, wo das Verhältnis zwischen Fahrzeit und Zeit vor Ort stimmt, wie gesagt gerne 

Erfährt man von geplante Aktionen nur über WhatsApp?


----------



## cherokee42 (19. November 2021)

Meist finden die Bautage am Samstag oder Sonntag statt. Dann so ab 10 Uhr auf dem Trail, eventuell wird danach noch eine runde gefahren. Ja kommuniziert wird das nur über die WA Gruppe vom Verein. 
Mitgliedschaft kostet 50€ im Jahr, das lohnt auf jedenfall. Auch wenn man damit nur den Trailbau in den HaBes unterstützt. Es passiert auch viel Pressearbeit und Teilnahmen an Gremien, die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Meist finden die Bautage am Samstag oder Sonntag statt. Dann so ab 10 Uhr auf dem Trail, eventuell wird danach noch eine runde gefahren. Ja kommuniziert wird das nur über die WA Gruppe vom Verein.


Ich habe kein WA 



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Mitgliedschaft kostet 50€ im Jahr, das lohnt auf jedenfall. Auch wenn man damit nur den Trailbau in den HaBes unterstützt. Es passiert auch viel Pressearbeit und Teilnahmen an Gremien, die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen.


Ja, ich weiß. Für das was alles gemacht wird finde ich den Beitrag vollkommen angemessen. Mich brauchst du auch nicht überreden, ich bin schon überzeugt. Mir muss nur mal jemand in den Hintern treten, damit ich den Antrag endlich ausfülle... 🙄


----------



## cherokee42 (20. November 2021)

🦵🏻🦵🏻🦵🏻🦵🏻😄

Gibt aber auch  einen Newsletter klassisch per Mail😉


----------



## huetterei (23. November 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es sogar zwei Chickenlines:
> Anhang anzeigen 1373683
> 
> Rot ist die eigentliche Linie. Grün ist die alte Chickenline, die auch noch halbwegs spaßig zu fahren ist. Blau ist die neue Chickenline, die über den Sommer entstanden sein muss. Die bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sieht aber nicht sehr spektakulär aus.
> ...


Was mich an solchen Bildern unglücklich macht, ist die Tatsache, dass eine Route mit dem Förster vereinbart wurde. Die Tatsache, dass dann links und rechts und kreuz und quer chicken lines geschaffen werden, ist nach meinem Verständnis Wasser auf die Mühlen derer, die behaupten wir würden alles Niederwalzen was uns nicht passt.

Ob die blaue Linie jetzt der Fußweg außen rum ist kann ich nicht erkennen.

Meine Empfehlung wäre: ansehen, prüfen, probieren der Originalroute. Zur Not einen Abfangposten nach der ersten Stufe, um stoppen zu können.

Falls Scheißtag, einfach außen rum fahren.

Bin ich damit völlig daneben?
Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## SinusJayCee (23. November 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Was mich an solchen Bildern unglücklich macht, ist die Tatsache, dass eine Route mit dem Förster vereinbart wurde. Die Tatsache, dass dann links und rechts und kreuz und quer chicken lines geschaffen werden, ist nach meinem Verständnis Wasser auf die Mühlen derer, die behaupten wir würden alles Niederwalzen was uns nicht passt.


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Der HaBe MTB sperrt ja zum Glück regelmäßig unerwünschte Chickenlines. Spontan fällt mir da z.B. der Leitplankentrail ein. Der Feuerlöscher ist noch ein gutes Beispiel. Hier wurde die unerwünschte Chickenline links neben dem Drop zugemacht, während es eine offizielle Chickenline rechts neben dem Drop gibt.

Generell finde ich gerade bei verhältnismäßig schweren Features eine Chickenline nicht ganz verkehrt, insb. dann wenn das besagte Hindernis signifikant schwerer ist als der Rest des Trails (Beispiel Feuerlöscher). Das gilt aber nur für offiziell angelegte Chickenlines.

Eigene Linien anzulegen geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Besonders wenn dann bei einem halbwegs homogenen Trail alle Schwierigkeiten mit Chickenlines umgangen werden, ist es dann irgendwo witzlos (Beispiel Leitplankentrail). Da kann man ja dann gleich den Forstwegen nebenan runter fahren. Entweder man probiert sich an den Features, oder wenn Können, Tagesform oder Wetter (nasse Wurzeln) dagegen sprechen, fährt man den Trail nicht.



huetterei schrieb:


> Ob die blaue Linie jetzt der Fußweg außen rum ist kann ich nicht erkennen.


Ne, das ist nicht der Fußweg. Der ist noch weiter rechts (vom Blickwinkel des Fotos aus gesehen). Da ist bzw. war seit neuestem eine neue Linie von oben runter.

Das scheint sich aber mittlerweile eh mehr oder weniger erledigt zu haben. Die Hauptlinie und die grüne Chickenline wurden von Laub befreit, während die blaue Linie komplett begraben und nicht mehr erkennbar ist. Ich weiß nicht genau, was der Status der grünen Linie ist. Die macht auf mich einen halbwegs offiziellen Eindruck. Mit Sicherheit sagen kann ich es aber nicht.


----------



## cherokee42 (23. November 2021)

Auch am Fuchspass wurde eine inoffizielle Line mit ROT-WEIß Band abgesperrt. Dabei handelt es sich allerdings nicht um eine chicken-line, weil der Fuchspass sowas nicht braucht.


----------



## cherokee42 (23. November 2021)

Ansonsten bin ich bei euch. Chickenlines sollten nicht deshalb angelegt werden, weil das eigene können nicht ausreicht, die normale Line zu fahren! Dann muss man halt an seinen skills arbeiten. Wenn von anfang an oder später eine chickenline in absprache angelegt wird, ist das aber ok.


----------



## SinusJayCee (23. November 2021)

Ja, hatte Absperrungen schon bei dem ein oder anderen Trail gesehen, entweder mit Flatterband oder mit ein paar Äste und Stämme. Keine Ahnung, was ne zweite Linie beim Fuchspass soll  🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (23. November 2021)

Ich finde, wenn man bei schwierigen Passagen gleich eine gute Chickenline anlegt, ist das das beste Mittel um wilde Chickenlines zu verhindern 😉
Diese zeigen einfach nur den Bedarf auf.

Klar ist wild fahren und abkürzen blöd. Würde aber nicht passieren, wenn es Varianten für verschiedene Können gibt.
Wer kann, wird dann trotzdem den anspruchsvollen Weg nehmen. Und wer weniger fit ist, nimmt eben die Umfahrung.
Oder hat der fitte dadurch weniger Spaß?

Und darum gehts doch oder? Dass wir alle Spaß am fahren haben.
Auch in gemischten Gruppen z.B..

Ich finde es blöd, eigentlich für meine Mitfahrer grundsätzlich fahrbare Trails nicht fahren zu können, weil es bei Schlüsselstellen keine fahrbare Alternative gibt und die auf Tragen und schieben keinen Bock haben.
Deshalb ist für mich das absperren von wilden Chickenlines das falsche Konzept. Gleich einplanen und gut.


----------



## SinusJayCee (24. November 2021)

Ich stimme dir da wie schon geschrieben generell zu, finde aber, dass das Grenzen hat.

Bei einzelnen, besonders schweren Hindernissen finde ich Chickenlines angebracht. Den Feuerlöscher hatte ich ja bereits als Beispiel genannt. Der S-Trail, mit dem hier die Diskussion begonnen hat, ist ebenfalls ein gutes Beispiel: Der hat die Schwierigkeit Blau und das letzte Stück, das offiziell zum Trail gehört, ist signifikant schwieriger als der Rest.

Ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen, z.B. beim Barcardi-Rumble (den ich übrigens selber nicht fahren kann) Chickenlines zu fordern, damit der auch für Anfänger fahrbar wird. Aber selbst da gibt es eine Chickenline für den finalen Drop.


----------



## huetterei (24. November 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Generell finde ich gerade bei verhältnismäßig schweren Features eine Chickenline nicht ganz verkehrt, insb. dann wenn das besagte Hindernis signifikant schwerer ist als der Rest des Trails (Beispiel Feuerlöscher). Das gilt aber nur für offiziell angelegte Chickenlines.
> 
> Eigene Linien anzulegen geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Besonders wenn dann bei einem halbwegs homogenen Trail alle Schwierigkeiten mit Chickenlines umgangen werden, ist es dann irgendwo witzlos (Beispiel Leitplankentrail). Da kann man ja dann gleich den Forstwegen nebenan runter fahren. Entweder man probiert sich an den Features, oder wenn Können, Tagesform oder Wetter (nasse Wurzeln) dagegen sprechen, fährt man den Trail nicht.


Genau, ich bin auch der Meinung, das Chickenlines grundsätzlich sein müssen, bei Hindernissen die deutlich schwerer sind als der Rest. Feuerlöschertrail ist ein super Beispiel, weil der ja doch nicht kleine Drop umfahren wird.
Aber an dieser Stelle ist ja quasi der gesamte Weg runter das Hindernis, das umfahren wird. Eine Chickenline sollte folglich den Berg / Hang umfahren.
Die Grüne Line empfinde ich als Wildwuchs, der eine größeren Teil des Hangs beschädigt, bis auch dieser eine Schwierigkeit hat, wie die Originallinie. Folgerichtig würde dann noch eine Line entstehen...
Ich befürchte das endet in Ärger.

Edit:
Beim Bacardi noch mehr chicken lines anzulegen macht ja irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr, wenn der ganze Weg die eigenen Möglichkeiten übersteigt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (24. November 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> Aber an dieser Stelle ist ja quasi der gesamte Weg runter das Hindernis, das umfahren wird. Eine Chickenline sollte folglich den Berg / Hang umfahren.


Das steht ja auch im Prinzip genau so in der Beschreibung des S-Trails auf Trailguide:


> Wenn Ihr einen Wald weg kreuzt könnt Ihr den Waldweg nach rechts folgen und gelangt zur Sennhütte, für die Fortgeschrittenen geht es gerade aus weiter.
> Hier sind die letzten Meter sehr steil und ausgesetzt und die eine oder andere Wurzel liegt im Weg.



Das lesen aber vermutlich die Wenigsten und sollte vor Ort irgendwie ersichtlich sein. Wenn man den S-Trail runter kommt fährt man automatisch gerade aus und wird dann in Erwartung von blauen Schwierigkeiten von dem Hang überrascht.

Vielleicht könnte analog zum Feuerlöscher ein rotes Schwierigkeitsschild für gerade aus und ein blaues Schild nach rechts aufgestellt werden. Dann wird keine Chickenline am Hang mehr benötigt, Geübte können die originale Linie fahren und weniger Geübte können ruhigen Gewissens auf den Waldweg abbiegen und ohne großen Umweg zur Sennhütte rollen.



huetterei schrieb:


> Die Grüne Line empfinde ich als Wildwuchs, der eine größeren Teil des Hangs beschädigt, bis auch dieser eine Schwierigkeit hat, wie die Originallinie. Folgerichtig würde dann noch eine Line entstehen...
> Ich befürchte das endet in Ärger.


Die grüne Chickenline ist ja jetzt schon nicht einfach zu befahren und ebenfalls merklich schwerer als der Rest des S-Trails. Deswegen hatte sich ja schon die blaue Chickenline. Du kannst dich also bestätigt fühlen 



huetterei schrieb:


> Beim Bacardi noch mehr chicken lines anzulegen macht ja irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr, wenn der ganze Weg die eigenen Möglichkeiten übersteigt.


Genau das meine ich. Aus dem Grund finde ich es auch gut, dass die Chickenlines auf dem Leitplankentrail zu gemacht wurden (s.o.).


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. November 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Die Höhe der Stufe an sich sehe ich auch nicht als Hauptschwierigkeit an, sondern eher die Kombination aus mehreren Stufen und Wurzeln. Immer wenn ich vor Ort war konnte ich mir (mit meinem bescheidenen Können) nicht vorstellen die Stelle abzurollen.


Sowas hat man in den HaBe ja auch selten, daß man sich auf mehr als eine Schwierigkeit auf einmal konzentrieren muß..  
Der spezifische Reiz dieser Abfahrt ist in der Tat die schnelle Abfolge von Stufen und Wurzeln, die einem zwingt das nächste Hindernis zu nehmen, obwohl man noch halb in der Kompression vom vorherigen Drop steht..  
Da wird es dann ein wenig rumpeliger wenn man es abrollt, aber mit ein wenig Grundvertrauen und lockeren Armen ist das schon noch gut machbar.


----------



## cherokee42 (24. November 2021)

Beim Abschlusstrail gibt es auch Linien, die ausgeschildert sind.

Der 🥝 Trail ist jetzt so angelegt, dass die Sprünge am Rand sind und man den Trail in der Mitte einfach abfahren kann oder man fährt die Hindernisse am Rand.


----------



## SinusJayCee (24. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Beim Abschlusstrail gibt es auch Linien, die ausgeschildert sind.


Stimmt, du hast recht. Da ist das ja genau so gemacht.



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Der 🥝 Trail ist jetzt so angelegt, dass die Sprünge am Rand sind und man den Trail in der Mitte einfach abfahren kann oder man fährt die Hindernisse am Rand.


So etwas finde ich auch gut. Da gibt der Weg das ja auch her.



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Der spezifische Reiz dieser Abfahrt ist in der Tat die schnelle Abfolge von Stufen und Wurzeln, die einem zwingt das nächste Hindernis zu nehmen, obwohl man noch halb in der Kompression vom vorherigen Drop steht..
> Da wird es dann ein wenig rumpeliger wenn man es abrollt, aber mit ein wenig Grundvertrauen und lockeren Armen ist das schon noch gut machbar.


Beim nächsten Mal wollte ich das auf jeden Fall probieren


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. November 2021)

Man kann den Sennhüttentrail auch von rechts anfahren, das macht ihn nochmal deutlich anspruchsvoller, da man dann auf nen superschmalen Quasi-Berm auf der linken Seite muss, was nur mit ordentlich Speed geht, ansonsten rutscht man da halt ab. Ich hab es mehrfach probiert, bin aber jedesmal abgeglibscht, da einfach zu zaghaft und zu langsam..


----------



## SinusJayCee (24. November 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Man kann den Sennhüttentrail auch von rechts anfahren, das macht ihn nochmal deutlich anspruchsvoller, da man dann auf nen superschmalen Quasi-Berm auf der linken Seite muss, was nur mit ordentlich Speed geht, ansonsten rutscht man da halt ab. Ich hab es mehrfach probiert, bin aber jedesmal abgeglibscht, da einfach zu zaghaft und zu langsam..


Ja... die Option ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Ich probiere aber erst einmal die Variante mit Abrollen. Danach kann ich mich an die Kamikaze-Variante machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAyS (24. November 2021)

Doofe Frage. Welcher ist der Kiwi Trail? Dachte eigentlich ich kenne alle 🙄


----------



## cherokee42 (24. November 2021)

Ich glaube diese Frage ist schon 3 Mal in diesem Thread beantwortet worden 😄

Regenbogen letzte Kurve gerade aus fahren Bei Trailguide #21


----------



## huetterei (25. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Frage ist schon 3 Mal in diesem Thread beantwortet worden 😄
> 
> Regenbogen letzte Kurve gerade aus fahren Bei Trailguide #21


Regenbogen und Kiwi??
Puuh, wir sollten mal eine Liste von zugelassenen Namen erstellen, sonst hört sich das alles irgendwann an als wäre man zum Enduro fahren in den Kindergarten eingebrochen.  
Tourbeschreibungen lesen sich dann wie das Drehbuch von Shrek

Und das soll auf keinen Fall die unglaubllichen Leistungen der Menschen schmälern, die sich um die Trailpflege und das anlegen kümmern! Hut ab!


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. November 2021)

Du musst nur das richtige Bike für die Trails wählen. Für den Regenbogentrail nehme ich das hier:








						Hello Kitty Kinderfahrrad »Hello Kitty«, mit Lenkerkorb + Puppensitz online kaufen | OTTO
					

Hello Kitty Kinderfahrrad »Hello Kitty«, mit Lenkerkorb + Puppensitz für 112,95€. Schickes Kinderrad für kleine Hello Kitty Fans, Sattelhöhe 40-45 cm bei OTTO




					www.otto.de
				




Und das hier ist das Rad für den Feuerlöschertrail:


----------



## cherokee42 (25. November 2021)

Einfach mal auf Trailguide.net gehen und in die HaBes zoomen.....


----------



## MAyS (25. November 2021)

Okay. Danke. Dann bin ich den Kiwi Trail schon 150x gefahren 😁 wusste aber nicht wie der heißt. Ich dachte der hieß Schießbahn trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (25. November 2021)

Jetzt hat der Kiwi aber auch ein paar Elemente zum Springen


----------



## huetterei (26. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Kiwi aber auch ein paar Elemente zum Springen


OK!?
War zu lange nicht mehr los.
Wurde da gebaut?
Ist ja einer der ältesten Trails der Region und gehört glaube ich sogar zu dem Rosengarten M3 Trail.


----------



## SinusJayCee (26. November 2021)

huetterei schrieb:


> OK!?
> War zu lange nicht mehr los.
> Wurde da gebaut?
> Ist ja einer der ältesten Trails der Region und gehört glaube ich sogar zu dem Rosengarten M3 Trail.


@cherokee42 hatte oben ein Bild von den Bauarbeiten gepostet:




__





						Biken in den Harburger Bergen
					

Die richtige Linie finden... da sagst du was... mich hat es das letzte mal an der dicken Buchenwurzel rechts nach links über den Lenker geworfen... bin auf dem Elllenbogen gelandet und der Stoß ging bis in die Schulter durch... merke ich heute noch und ist bestimmt 3 Monate her....




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich hatte aber auch noch nicht die Gelegenheit das anzuschauen.


----------



## Mayners (27. November 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der 🥝 Trail#21 bearbeitet. Ein paar Fette Findlinge haben schon ihren Platz in den Trail gefunden und können schon als Sprung\ Drop gefahren werden.Anhang anzeigen 1374213


Und ich bin heute an den Sprüngen im fast dunkeln hoch  gefahren und dachte noch das sah letztes mal anders aus 😃 coole sache


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. November 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Und ich bin heute an den Sprüngen im fast dunkeln hoch  gefahren und dachte noch das sah letztes mal anders aus 😃 coole sache


Bist heute nachts gefahren?🤭 bei dem shit Wetter hab mich nicht mal aus dem Haus getraut 😅


----------



## dorfteich (30. November 2021)

Sind "unsere" Strecken betroffen?




__





						Heimfelder Holz ist jetzt Naturschutzgebiet - besser-im-blick - Online-Zeitung für Harburg Stadt & Land
					

Rund 95 Hektar ist es groß und 88 Hektar stehen nun unter Naturschutz: das Heimfelder Holz. „Das Heimfelder Holz ist aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht eine spannende und wertvolle Fläche“, begründete Hamburgs Umweltsenator Jens Kerstan (Grüne) den Schritt. Hier gebe es einen alten...




					www.besser-im-blick.de


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. November 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist damit die Gegend östlich der A7 gemeint. Dort ist neben der Sprungstube ja auch noch der Mini-Bikepark gelegen. Und am Kuhtrift gibt es ja auch noch Trails. Was in dem Artikel mit "den genutzten Flächen mit der Schießbahn" gemeint ist, die weiter genutzt werden dürfen, ist mir nicht so ganz klar..


----------



## Mayners (30. November 2021)

Bobbele55 schrieb:


> Bist heute nachts gefahren?🤭 bei dem shit Wetter hab mich nicht mal aus dem Haus getraut 😅


War um halb 3 da dann is mir 2x die Kette gerissen und als ich wieder fahrbar war, war es fast dunkel😁


----------



## DonMartino (30. November 2021)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Sind die "unsere" Strecken betroffen?


Ich interpretiere den Artikel so, dass zwar die Sprungstube bleiben kann, aber die Jumpline mit den Nebentrails weg muss. Hoffentlich liege ich damit falsch…

Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hoffe, natürlich, dass beides bleiben darf, Sprungstube und Jumpline.


----------



## DonMartino (30. November 2021)

Zur Verdeutlichung: Das ist die Fläche.  Die Jumpline ist also betroffen. Die Sprungstube liegt knapp außerhalb des Schutzgebiets.




Quelle: hamburg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (30. November 2021)

Was ein Mist! Die Jumpline fahre ich echt gerne!


----------



## Marco47 (30. November 2021)

Das wäre echt scheisse! Grade der Trail rechts von der Jumpline ist mein liebster Trail.
Da kann man nur hoffen , dass die ein Auge zu drücken.

So langsam wird das Eis dünner was unsere Möglichkeiten angeht.. Scheint so als soll in Zukunft jeder nurnoch zu Hause sitzen und in die Röhre schauen.


----------



## Mayners (30. November 2021)

Jumpline und Trail oben hat bei jeder Tour mind. 30-45min Zeit bekommen! Perfekt zum üben! Wäre richtig schade


----------



## goldencore (30. November 2021)

Welcher Trail ist denn der an der Jumpline?


----------



## T_N_T (1. Dezember 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welcher Trail ist denn der an der Jumpline?


Damit wird wohl der Trail etwas weiter die Straße runter (mit Einstieg links bei der Schranke) gemeint sein. Mit den Anliegern. Die sind 2019/2020 mal neu gemacht worden. Keine Ahnung, ob der Trail nen Namen hat.


----------



## Marco47 (1. Dezember 2021)

Genau der 👍🏼
Für mich der schönste Trail in Harburg 🤤


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Dezember 2021)

Marco47 schrieb:


> Genau der 👍🏼
> Für mich der schönste Trail in Harburg 🤤


Auf jeden Fall ein sehr spaßiger Trail..


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ja, die Jumpline und die Trails rechts  und links davon,.fallen mit dieser Regelung weg. Echt schade.
Die Sprungstube hat das Glück im Gebiet der Bundesforsten zu liegen und nicht im Bereich der Landesforsten, deshalb ist dieses Gebiet ausgeklammert.
Der Investor, dem der Wald gehört, in dem die Jumpline liegt, frißt auch  gerade einen Besen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

Was bzw. wo ist denn genau die Sprungstube? Ich fahre meistens einmal kurz rüber, die Jumpline runter, dann noch den Trail kurz vor der Unterführung (in Komoot als "Low Battery Trail" bezeichnet) und anschließend wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (1. Dezember 2021)

Die sprungstube ist die dirtline auf der anderen Seite der kuhtrifft (von der Jumpline aus gesehen; also östlich). Richtung Sportplatz/Heimfelder Straße/Schießstand.
(Siehe gelbe Markierung)


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

Ah, danke! Also quasi direkt nördlich von der Heimfelder Straße unterhalb des Schutzgebietes?


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Genau. Und dieses Gebiet war mal eine Scheißanlage der Bundeswehr und gehört deshalb dem Bund und nicht dem Land Hamburg. Was inn diesem Fall Glück für die Sprungstube und Ihre Nutzer ist.


----------



## Mayners (1. Dezember 2021)

Die sprungstube hat mich persönlich mitm Enduro aber nicht wirklich angesprochen. Ist halt wirklich eher für dirtjump außer vielleicht die kleine Line mit dem Holz drop


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde auch die Sprungstube mit dem MTB interessant, weil man da sehr kontrolliertes Springen üben kann.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre beim nächsten Mal vorbei und schaue mir das an. Das wird aber vermutlich nicht mein Lieblingsgebiet. Bin nicht so der große Springer, sondern eher für technischere Trails zu haben  (Wobei meine Technik auch noch verbesserungswürdig ist....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMartino (1. Dezember 2021)

Ok, jetzt muss man erstmal abwarten, was passiert. Ob und ggf. wann die Jumpline geschlossen wird, ist ja von offizieller Seite bisher nicht kommuniziert worden.

Ich persönlich sehe überhaupt keinen Widerspruch zwischen einem einzelnen Mountainbiketrail wie der Jumpline und den Belangen des Naturschutzes. Weder fällen wir MTBler Bäume, noch schießen wir auf (seltene) Tiere. Und offensichtlich kann die Hundewiese ja auch bleiben. Von daher habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass die Jumpline bleiben kann und evtl. legalisiert wird. Wäre schön, wenn der Verein diesbezüglich mit der Behörde in Kontakt bleiben würde.


----------



## goldencore (1. Dezember 2021)

Schön wäre es, aber ich habe nicht viel Hoffnung.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann die Chancen da nicht einschätzen. Vom gesunden Menschenverstand her stimme ich der Einschätzung von @DonMartino zu. Die Jumpline geht ja nicht mitten durch den Wald und ist schon ordentlich eingefahren. Vielleicht kann man einen Kompromiss finden, dass die Jumpline bleiben darf, während die Trails drumherum, die ja durch eher losen Untergrund gehen, geschlossen werden.


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Das Problem ist einfach. Da wird nichts geschlossen werden. Nur wer dann von einer Behörde bei der Nutzung nicht öffentlicher Wege im Naturschutzgebiet erwischt wird zahlt.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach. Da wird nichts geschlossen werden. Nur wer dann von einer Behörde bei der Nutzung nicht öffentlicher Wege im Naturschutzgebiet erwischt wird zahlt.


Und nicht zu vernachlässigen die schlechte Presse, die dann folgt.

War aber abzusehen. Erst pflastern sie die Gegend mit Wohnungen zu, dann sperren sie die Menschen aus den Restgrün aus. Ab liebste noch als ökologischer Ausgleich tituliert. Nicht vergessen die Ausnahme für unsere liebsten Freunde die Hundebesitzer  Das Crossrennen ist ja schon vor Jahren vertrieben worden 

Legal Mountainbiken kanste bald nur noch in der Lombardei und in Gaubünden.


----------



## dorfteich (1. Dezember 2021)

Dann MTB auf der Hundewiese? Für das Rad habe ich ja auch Steuern gezahlt, wenn auch nur MwSt.


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß nichtmal welche Hundewiese die meinen. Ich kenne da keine.

Aber die Scheiße aus dem Profil kratzen finde ich auch wenig anregend😉


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach. Da wird nichts geschlossen werden. Nur wer dann von einer Behörde bei der Nutzung nicht öffentlicher Wege im Naturschutzgebiet erwischt wird zahlt.


Da wären wir wieder bei der Frage, was ein öffentlicher Weg ist.

Das NWaldLG sagt dazu:


> §25 Fahren
> 
> (1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).



Die Jumpline wird aktuell geduldet und für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt. Man kann auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Existenz nicht bekannt ist. D.h. nach meiner Auffassung müsste der Grundeigentümer erst einmal kundtun, dass er die Nutzung nicht mehr duldet.


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Sind die Wege kartiert? Ich meine darauf wird es reduziert werden.

Wobei ich gerne Deine Version bestätigt wüsste.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Sind die Wege kartiert? Ich meine darauf wird es reduziert werden.


Im Paragraphen steht nicht, dass ein Weg kartiert sein muss. Es gibt noch den §37 "Bestimmung von Freizeitwegen". Darin geht es um offiziell ausgewiesene Wege. Das ist aber keine Voraussetzung, damit ein Weg ein Weg ist.

Mir ist aber gerade aufgefallen, dass ich das Gesetz aus Niedersachsen zitiert habe. Der fragliche Bereich liegt aber in Hamburg. Dort ist die Entsprechung das Landeswaldgesetz, in dem steht:


> § 9 Betreten des Waldes
> 
> (1) 1Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten; als Betreten gilt auch das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorantrieb. 2Das Radfahren (ohne Motorantrieb), das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorantrieb und das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet; auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen und auf Fußwegen sowie auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden ist das Reiten nicht gestattet. [...]



Dort wird aber nicht darauf eingegangen, was genau einen Weg ausmacht. Eine aktuelle Rechtssprechung gibt es da laut DIMB noch nicht:








						Hamburg
					

Landeswaldgesetz Hamburg




					www.dimb.de
				




Da die offiziellen Trails aber auch nicht kartiert sind, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass das keine zwingende Voraussetzung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (5. Dezember 2021)

Bin heute nochmal die Jumpline Nord gefahren. War sehr glitschig aber immer noch gut. 
Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein bisschen so.


----------



## Mayners (5. Dezember 2021)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Bin heute nochmal die Jumpline Nord gefahren. War sehr glitschig aber immer noch gut.
> Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein bisschen so.


Ja, ich am Donnerstag. Bin einmal fast quer über den ersten jump geflogen 😄
Und beim Leitplankentrail hat's mich komplett abgeworfen 🙈


----------



## T_N_T (5. Dezember 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Ja, ich am Donnerstag. Bin einmal fast quer über den ersten jump geflogen 😄
> Und beim Leitplankentrail hat's mich komplett abgeworfen 🙈


Hahaha. Ging mir ganz genauso das letzte Mal auf der Jumpline und auch auf der Leitplanke.


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. Dezember 2021)

Mich hat's letzte Woche sogar auf dem Fuchspass zerlegt. Etwas zu viel Einsatz der Vorderradbremse auf dem schmierigen Untergrund vom Hang am Ende 🙄 

Die Jumpline war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch halbwegs fahrbar. Allerdings brauchte man für die Landung des Anlieger-Sprungs am Ende eine Badehose


----------



## cherokee42 (6. Dezember 2021)

Hauptsache keine Verletzungen davon getragen....👍🏻


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. Dezember 2021)

Bin im weichen Laub gelandet. Ein Ast hat einen Kratzer auf dem Oberschenkel hinterlassen, aber sonst ist bei mir alles gut gegangen


----------



## bjoernemann (9. Januar 2022)

Die Norddeutschen und ihre Berge
					

Hoch hinaus - das wollen viele Norddeutsche. Ob auf Kletterfelsen, renaturierte Abraumhalden oder Dächer und Türme.




					www.ndr.de
				




ab Min 22:00: Netter Bericht über Förster und Verein ;-)


----------



## norinofu (9. Januar 2022)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Die Norddeutschen und ihre Berge
> 
> 
> Hoch hinaus - das wollen viele Norddeutsche. Ob auf Kletterfelsen, renaturierte Abraumhalden oder Dächer und Türme.
> ...


Fängt in der ersten Szene gleich typisch an - die Mountainbike mal wieder.... Aber so ganz schlau sieht die Aktion von dem Typen echt nicht aus. Insgesamt aber ganz konstruktiv der Beitrag. Und der Feuerlöscher kommt ganz gut rüber


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Januar 2022)

Finde auch, dass der Abschnitt über den Verein und den gebauten Strecken gut getroffen ist. Das ist eine tolle Entwicklung! Der Anfang macht die gute Laune bei mir aber direkt wieder kaputt.



> Mountainbiker… wo der her kommt weiß ich auch nicht. Da ist überhaupt keine Mountainbike-Strecke.



Wenn es nach dem Förster geht, würden Mountainbiker nur auf die gebauten Strecken fahren? Dann heißt es weiter:



> dieser radelnde Plagegeist, auch ein Problem des Revierförsters



Als deeskalierende Rhetorik würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Hört sich irgendwie alles nach mehr Stress im Wald an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. Januar 2022)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Die Norddeutschen und ihre Berge
> 
> 
> Hoch hinaus - das wollen viele Norddeutsche. Ob auf Kletterfelsen, renaturierte Abraumhalden oder Dächer und Türme.
> ...


durch Zufall gestern auch gesehen und der Satz mit den Plagegeistern vom NDR Sprecher hat mich fast zum Umschalten gebracht, zum Glück nur fast. Schöne Strecken sind da gebaut worden. Nächste Reise geht in Harburger Berge, mein letzter Besuch war ,als es noch Bergwerk Bikes gab


----------



## PaNick (10. Januar 2022)

schöner Beitrag, das kann man als Erfolg des Vereins verbuchen, Danke 👍👌


----------



## votemaniac (14. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen,
frohes neues nachträglich der ganzen Bikergemeinde. Werde morgen vormittag die Wiederaufstellung des Paul-Roth Steins
in Angriff nehmen. Abenblatt und Turnerbund habe ich noch informiert, wird aber wahrscheinlich nichts weiter kommen. Aber das
soll mein Statement gegen die Forstverwaltung sein, die es trotz Maschinenpower nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, das Denkmal wieder
auf seinen Platz zu stellen. Wer immer das nun versemmelt hat, aber das wäre trotzdem ein freundliches Zeichen gewesen. Hätte mich zumindest friedlich gestimmt. Aber sollte wohl nicht sein. Drückt mal die Daumen !

Ride on, stay strong


----------



## huetterei (17. Januar 2022)

votemaniac schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> frohes neues nachträglich der ganzen Bikergemeinde. Werde morgen vormittag die Wiederaufstellung des Paul-Roth Steins
> in Angriff nehmen. Abenblatt und Turnerbund habe ich noch informiert, wird aber wahrscheinlich nichts weiter kommen. Aber das
> ...
> ...


Hat es geklappt?
Sonst solltest Du das wenn möglich etwas länger vorher ankündigen. Dann kommt vielleicht mehr Verstärkung, wenn das denn nötig war.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## votemaniac (17. Januar 2022)

Moin huetterei,
ja, das ist bei Spontanaktivitäten immer ein Problem. Ich bekam zufällig am Freitag noch einen 2t Kettenzug geliehen,
der uns ( 2 Leute ) zumindest geholfen hat, den Stein in die Waagerechte zu bringen. Aber die Resonanz der Wanderer
und Biker, die vorbeikamen, war ausnahmslos positiv. Wie auch vom Turnerbund. Von Frau Kastendieck, vom Abendblatt,
kam leider gar nichts. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach enem 3 oder 5t Kettenzug, der sollte es dann auch bringen.
Falls jemand da nutzbare Verbindungen hätte, gerne her mit den Infos.


----------



## huetterei (18. Januar 2022)

votemaniac schrieb:


> Moin huetterei,
> ja, das ist bei Spontanaktivitäten immer ein Problem. Ich bekam zufällig am Freitag noch einen 2t Kettenzug geliehen,
> der uns ( 2 Leute ) zumindest geholfen hat, den Stein in die Waagerechte zu bringen. Aber die Resonanz der Wanderer
> und Biker, die vorbeikamen, war ausnahmslos positiv. Wie auch vom Turnerbund. Von Frau Kastendieck, vom Abendblatt,
> ...


Ich hätte sicherlich die Möglichkeit einen 5to Kettenzug leihweise zu beschaffen.
Dafür muss ich aber planen können, weil ich ihn mir ausleihen muss.

Dieses WE wird wohl eher schlecht, aber später wird es möglich sein.

Ich kenne das aktuelle Elend zur Zeit nicht. Gibt es denn ein Konzept für eine sichere Aufstellung?
Nicht, das der Stein als nächstes ein Kind erschlägt oder noch schlimmer dem Förster den Lack an seinem Waldfahrzeug zerkratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. Januar 2022)

Wenn man die Grundfläche des Steines im Verhältnis zu seiner Höhe betrachtet, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das nach aktuellen Standard verkehrssicher wieder aufstellen kann. Löcher für Eisen sind ja auch nicht vorhanden. 
Meine Vermutung wäre die, dass dir der Förster noch eine Anzeige wegen Errichtung eines unsicheren Bauwerks verpasst.


----------



## juju752 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich würde da auch die Finger von lassen. Wenn das Ding umkippt und jemanden verletzt, dann kuckt ihr dumm aus der Wäsche! Räumt mal lieber die zugelegten Trails im Rosengarten auf! Damit der Westphalen was zu tun hat.


----------



## PaNick (12. Februar 2022)




----------



## dorfteich (12. Februar 2022)

ahh, der Bunkertrail wird für Rennräder überarbeitet...


----------



## goldencore (12. Februar 2022)

Vor 10 Minuten an dem Schild vorbeigefahren. 😀
Schade!


----------



## Mayners (12. Februar 2022)

Ja leider gesperrt heute, ich mag den bunker trail.
Aber dafür alles andere relativ gut befahrbar wenn auch sehr matchig


----------



## goldencore (12. Februar 2022)

Ja, insgesamt sind die Verhältnisse erstaunlich gut, auch wenn man schon etwas aufpassen muss, was die Räder so treiben. Übrigens konnte ich auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn, wo die Sprünge sind und das Schutzgebiet hin soll, keine Verbotsschilder sehen und an den Kickern herrscht munteres Treiben. Hoffentlich mahlen die Mühlen da schön langsam.


----------



## cherokee42 (15. Februar 2022)

Das Schild auf dem Foto, warnt davor, dass in dem Gebiet dahinter Forstarbeiten stattfinden. Es werden Bäume entnommen. Sorgt doch auch für mehr Licht auf den Trails und der Matsch kann schneller wegtrocknen.

Das Naturschutzgebiet ist da schon beschlossen, das kommt da nicht erst hin. es wird auch keine Verbotsschilder geben. De anlagen werden ggf. zurückgebaut werden müssen und es darf dann nur noch auf den öffentlichen Wegen gefahren werden.


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. Februar 2022)

Weiß jemand, wie es mit Sturmschäden im Gebiet aussieht? Sind die Trails und der Wald befahrbar, oder muss man einen Klappspaten mitnehmen, um alle 2m einen Kicker vor einem umgestürzten Baum bauen zu können?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2022)

Am Mittwoch waren fast alle 3m breiten Wege frei gesägt.
Alle anderen Wege und auch die offiziellen Trails sind noch mit reichlich Holz versperrt.
Man kann fahren, wenn man regelmäßig sein Bike schultert.
Tipp: Die Schlange ist frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayners (25. Februar 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie es mit Sturmschäden im Gebiet aussieht? Sind die Trails und der Wald befahrbar, oder muss man einen Klappspaten mitnehmen, um alle 2m einen Kicker vor einem umgestürzten Baum bauen zu können?


Würde mich auch interessieren, wollte morgen auch gerne ne runde drehen wetter soll ja wieder gut werden 😏


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2022)

Insgesamt sind die Sturmschäden schon massiv und wesentlich schwerer als die ganzen Jahre zuvor.


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. Februar 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch waren fast alle 3m breiten Wege frei gesägt.
> Alle anderen Wege und auch die offiziellen Trails sind noch mit reichlich Holz versperrt.
> Man kann fahren, wenn man regelmäßig sein Bike schultert.
> Tipp: Die Schlange ist frei.


Super, danke für die Info!



hoedsch schrieb:


> Insgesamt sind die Sturmschäden schon massiv und wesentlich schwerer als die ganzen Jahre zuvor.


Ja, das kann ich auch bei den Wäldern bei mir um die Ecke feststellen. Es waren ja auch diesmal zwei aufeinander folgende Stürme. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das in der (mir bekannten) Vergangenheit schon einmal der Fall war.



Mayners schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, wollte morgen auch gerne ne runde drehen wetter soll ja wieder gut werden 😏


Ich habe den Sonntag ins Auge gefasst


----------



## bjoernemann (25. Februar 2022)

War Mittwoch da (Wetter gut, vergleichsweise wenig Wind), habe mich aber nicht wohl gefühlt. In der Haake sah´s nicht gut aus; neben den ganzen Bäumen auf den Strecken lagen auch viele mittelgroße Äste rum, von denen ich auch nicht getroffen werden möchte. 

Habe am Ausgang Bunkertrail mit einem jungen Waldarbeiter gesprochen. Der war irritiert, dass ich da überhaupt gefahren bin. Er meinte bis zum Sommer hätten sie voll mit den Sturmschäden zu tun. 

In der Heide sah´s etwas besser aus.


----------



## Mayners (25. Februar 2022)

Evlt. ist in der Fischbeckerheide dann besser zu fahren 🤔


----------



## bjoernemann (25. Februar 2022)

Werde ich zumindest erst einmal so machen...


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. Februar 2022)

Mayners schrieb:


> Evlt. ist in der Fischbeckerheide dann besser zu fahren 🤔





bjoernemann schrieb:


> Werde ich zumindest erst einmal so machen...


Das klingt vernünftig.


----------



## Mayners (25. Februar 2022)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> War Mittwoch da (Wetter gut, vergleichsweise wenig Wind), habe mich aber nicht wohl gefühlt. In der Haake sah´s nicht gut aus; neben den ganzen Bäumen auf den Strecken lagen auch viele mittelgroße Äste rum, von denen ich auch nicht getroffen werden möchte.
> 
> Habe am Ausgang Bunkertrail mit einem jungen Waldarbeiter gesprochen. Der war irritiert, dass ich da überhaupt gefahren bin. Er meinte bis zum Sommer hätten sie voll mit den Sturmschäden zu tun.
> 
> In der Heide sah´s etwas besser aus.


Also im Heimfelder stück bzw die offiziellen Trails sind fast alle nicht befahrbar außer die schlange?


----------



## goldencore (25. Februar 2022)

Ich wäre auch daran interessiert, ob jemand da ein wenig mehr dazu sagen kann. Wir wollen morgen auch dahin und auf die Heide habe ich eigentlich nicht so Bock, weil ich die von den Trails her eher langweilig finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernemann (25. Februar 2022)

Mayners schrieb:


> Also im Heimfelder stück bzw die offiziellen Trails sind fast alle nicht befahrbar außer die schlange?


Man muss halt über die Stämme (1-3 pro Trail) rüberkraxeln. Flow ist anders… Die breiten Forstwege waren größtenteils schon freigesägt.


----------



## dorfteich (25. Februar 2022)

Die Behörden raten von Waldbesuchen noch ab, muss jeder selber wissen, ob es ein Ast zu viel sein darf.


----------



## bjoernemann (25. Februar 2022)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Die Behörden raten von Waldbesuchen noch ab, muss jeder selber wissen, ob es ein Ast zu viel sein darf.


Yup, mir war, wie oben schon gesagt, tatsächlich mulmig zumute…


----------



## goldencore (26. Februar 2022)

Wir waren heute hauptsächlich in der Fischbeker Heide unterwegs und das war echt ok. Natürlich viele Spaziergänger. Es liegen schon einige beeindruckende Bäume quer, aber ich hatte es noch schlimmer erwartet.
Der Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte sah aber auch rappelvoll aus.


----------



## Mayners (26. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wir waren heute hauptsächlich in der Fischbeker Heide unterwegs und das war echt ok. Natürlich viele Spaziergänger. Es liegen schon einige beeindruckende Bäume quer, aber ich hatte es noch schlimmer erwartet.
> Der Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte sah aber auch rappelvoll aus.


Ich war auch in der Heide unterwegs 2-3 mal übern Baum gehoben aber sonst echt ok.
Bei dem Wetter zu schade um nicht zu fahren.

Jumpline und oberer Trail waren übrigens kompeltt fahrbar!


----------



## goldencore (26. Februar 2022)

Welche beiden Trails sind das? In dem Teil kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (26. Februar 2022)

@Mayners Bitte in einem öffentlichen Forum keine Infos zu Trails und Secret Spots teilen. Danke! Kannst du wenn ja per PN erledigen. 
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Mayners (26. Februar 2022)

juju752 schrieb:


> @Mayners Bitte in einem öffentlichen Forum keine Infos zu Trails und Secret Spots teilen. Danke! Kannst du wenn ja per PN erledigen.
> Beste Grüße.


Klar.
Dachte die Jumpline ist sowieso bekannt...


----------



## goldencore (27. Februar 2022)

In den Harburger Bergen gibt es keine"Secret spots". Das ist echt alberne Prinzipienreiterei!


----------



## juju752 (27. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> In den Harburger Bergen gibt es keine"Secret spots". Das ist echt alberne Prinzipienreiterei!


Vllt keine richtigen Secret Spots, aber was durch Strava, Komoot und Foren passieren kann, haben wir ja im Rosengarten gesehen. Danke an alle fleißigen Digital Natives!


----------



## dorfteich (27. Februar 2022)

juju752 schrieb:


> Vllt keine richtigen Secret Spots, aber was durch Strava, Komoot und Foren passieren kann, haben wir ja im Rosengarten gesehen. Danke an alle fleißigen Digital Natives!


Das illegale Trails wie beim Hasselbrack irgendwann auffallen, liegt nicht an Komoot&Co, sondern weil sie illegal sind, ganz einfach.


----------



## juju752 (27. Februar 2022)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Das illegale Trails wie beim Hasselbrack irgendwann auffallen, liegt nicht an Komoot&Co, sondern weil sie illegal sind, ganz einfach.


Was ist denn ein "illegaler" Trail? Kein Trail in den Harburger Bergen ist ursprünglich jemals auf offiziellem Wege entstanden!


----------



## dorfteich (27. Februar 2022)

Wenn man es übertreibt, dann ist die Duldung eben zu Ende.
Der Hasselbrack Trail ist gutes Beispiel, man kann von oben schön runter fahren, aber nein, einige müssen am Anfang links noch was machen und später ging es rechts ab, beides sichtbar jetzt gesperrt.
Das dann natürlich alle weitere Wege geprüft werden ist ja logisch.


----------



## juju752 (27. Februar 2022)

Die Trails waren dort schon mehrere Jahre und wurden geduldet.  Die Aufmerksamkeit ist durch den hohen Ansturm im 1. Lockdown entstanden. Da war ja gefühlt halb Hamburg im Rosengarten unterwegs.


----------



## dorfteich (27. Februar 2022)

Gäbe es die Trails nicht, gäbe es keine große Aufmerksamkeiten, vom Förster und eMofa Fahrern gleichermaßen. Fertig. Die Trails abseits vom Hasselbrack sind erst 2019/20 entstanden bzw aufgefallen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. Februar 2022)

juju752 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "illegaler" Trail? Kein Trail in den Harburger Bergen ist ursprünglich jemals auf offiziellem Wege entstanden!


Jetzt stellst Du Dich aber bewußt ein wenig auf dumm..  
Die Historie der Hamburger Trails müssen wir hier nicht aufarbeiten. Fakt ist, daß seit geraumer Zeit einige Trails hier auch offiziell geduldet werden, andere eben nicht. Und diese fallen dann halt irgendwann in den Fokus. Was da mit den Trails östlich der Autobahn passiert ist natürlich Kagge, aber dafür würde ich jetzt nicht Insta und Co. für verantwortlich machen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (27. Februar 2022)

Letztendlich sind ja immer E-Biker schuld hier im Forum. Egal, worum es geht! 
Schon komisch, dass immer DIE ANDEREN zu viel sind und nie man selbst. Aber klar, man ist ja eingeborener Waldschamane, der jeden Zweig hinter sich wieder aufrichtet.

Es ist ja schön und gut, dass es sehr ärgerlich ist, dass quasi der ganze südliche Teil des Gebietes für das Biken verloren ist, aber da hilft es auch nichts sich absurde Begründungen aus den Haaren zu ziehen.
Und, um mal auf meine Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen, was das alles damit zu tun hat, dass ich nur wissen wollte, welcher Trail unter "Jumpline" firmiert, ein Trail, den ich vielleicht gestern sogar gefahren bin, ohne es zu wissen, erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## guntramm (28. Februar 2022)

Ich sehe mir die SItuation im Rodengarten schon eine Zeit an und mit einigen Biker gesprochen. Wenn ihr Eure Schaufeln nicht wegwerft, wird das so weitergehen. Kindersprung-Gebuddel an dem - Ich weiss nicht, wie der Trail heisst - Sehr lang und flach mit Bauwagen - führt nur zu erhöhter Aufmerksamkeuit. Mit dem Trail ist das Fass übergelaufen. Schaufeln im Wald machen jeder Förster wild. Normale Trails wurden doch geduldet!


----------



## goldencore (20. März 2022)

Nochmal ein großes Lob an die beiden Jungs, die heute am Bredenberg am Schaufeln waren. Das war schon immer einer meiner Lieblingstrails und die neuen Features peppen den nochmal richtig auf!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. April 2022)

War leider nur von kurzer Dauer. 
Die Bauten beim Bredenberg sind schon wieder weg. Waren aber sehr geil!
Vor allem der umgestürzte Baum war schön eingebunden.


----------



## goldencore (27. April 2022)

Echt? Das ist aber schade. Wie kommt's?


----------



## cherokee42 (28. April 2022)

Die Jumpline /Heimfeld Tableflow dürfte die Strecke zwischen Kuhtrifft und der BAB7 sein. Liegt in einem privaten Wald, der seit kurzem zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt wurde, damit der Waldbesitzer/Investor dort nicht schlagartig 600 Bäume entnehmen kann, weil er immer noch sauer ist, dass er weiter südlich nicht einen Kletterpark errichten durfte.
Wenn das Naturschutzgebiet dort konsequent umgesetzt und überwacht wird, dann dürfen nur noch die offiziellen Wege befahren werden, welche das sind?


----------



## norinofu (28. April 2022)

Was geht denn da ab. Kaum komm ich mal ein paar Monate nicht mehr ins Revier und schon geht fast nix mehr?! Klingt jedenfalls so. Na, mal sehen, wie es diese WE tatsächlich aussieht....


----------



## T_N_T (29. April 2022)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Die Jumpline /Heimfeld Tableflow dürfte die Strecke zwischen Kuhtrifft und der BAB7 sein. Liegt in einem privaten Wald, der seit kurzem zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt wurde, damit der Waldbesitzer/Investor dort nicht schlagartig 600 Bäume entnehmen kann, weil er immer noch sauer ist, dass er weiter südlich nicht einen Kletterpark errichten durfte.
> Wenn das Naturschutzgebiet dort konsequent umgesetzt und überwacht wird, dann dürfen nur noch die offiziellen Wege befahren werden, welche das sind?


Da oben ging's um den Mauertrail (Bredenberg). Nicht um Meyers Park.
Wahrscheinlich wurden die Sprünge/Elemente wie schon zuvor wegen Haftungsrisiken etc. vom Forst entfernt. Oder besorgte Bürger o.ä. sind tätig geworden. Das Queren des Weges ist ja auch irgendwie suboptimal.


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2022)

Ist der Trail den nun ganz zu oder wurden nur die neuen Elemente wieder abgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (29. April 2022)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Da oben ging's um den Mauertrail (Bredenberg). Nicht um Meyers Park.
> Wahrscheinlich wurden die Sprünge/Elemente wie schon zuvor wegen Haftungsrisiken etc. vom Forst entfernt. Oder besorgte Bürger o.ä. sind tätig geworden. Das Queren des Weges ist ja auch irgendwie suboptimal.


Das Queren ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber man kann diese letzten 10m, wo der Weg ja gut einsehbar ist, auch vorsichtig fahren. 
Echt schade, die Strecke war echt super und wurde auch nie von Wanderern genutzt.
Keine Wanderer, viele Wege im Umfeld, so dass auch kein Wild zusätzlich gestört wurde, eine sehr interessante Abfahrt. 
Eigentlich genial, es bleibt offen, was da jetzt wieder zum Rückbau geführt hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2022)

Der Trail ist geil, aber super gefährlich, da unübersichtlich und sehr schnell. Bei uns durfte immer jemand "langsam" vorfahren, so dass man dann auch über den Weg springen konnte. Und es gibt halt immer ein paar unbedachte oder rücksichtslose Pfosten.


----------



## goldencore (30. April 2022)

Ich bin den Trail heute gefahren und es ist schon schade, welche Arbeit da zunichte gemacht wurde, zumal es jetzt weniger Features gibt als vorher.


----------



## huetterei (2. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Trail ist geil, aber super gefährlich, da unübersichtlich und sehr schnell. Bei uns durfte immer jemand "langsam" vorfahren, so dass man dann auch über den Weg springen konnte. Und es gibt halt immer ein paar unbedachte oder rücksichtslose Pfosten.


Hmm...
Also ich finde den jetzt eigentlich nicht so unübersichtlich und schnell.
Lediglich der Sprung von der Mauer ist meiner Meinung sehr kritisch, wenn nicht vorher durch Personal kontrolliert. Wir schicken auch immer einen zur Mauer vorweg.

Auf der Strecke bis auf die Wiese hatten wir nie auch nur eine kritische Begegnung, aber vielleicht bin ich dafür auch zu langsam (..aber glücklich).

Andere Stellen finde ich viel kritischer. Zum Beispiel Regenbogentrail direkt am Anfang in der Linkskurve hinter dem ersten Hügel. Hier kann man den weiteren Verlauf kaum einsehen, die Strecke ist aber schnell und wird auch so gefahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Mai 2022)

Au ja, auch so eine Stelle. 
Ich finde den Trail am Bredenberg und insbesondere die Querung schon nicht ohne. Aber hängt sicherlich auch am Tempo.


----------



## huetterei (2. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Au ja, auch so eine Stelle.
> Ich finde den Trail am Bredenberg und insbesondere die Querung schon nicht ohne. *Aber hängt sicherlich auch am Tempo.*


Ich habe den Hinweis verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (2. Mai 2022)

Zur Zeit stehen da aber so wenig Bäume, dass die Sicht auf möglichen Querverkehr problemlos möglich ist, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. 
Den Mauerdrop springe ich auch nicht blind. Rechne jedes Mal mit einer neuen Baugrube oder so.


----------



## huetterei (3. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Zur Zeit stehen da aber so wenig Bäume, dass die Sicht auf möglichen Querverkehr problemlos möglich ist, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.
> Den Mauerdrop springe ich auch nicht blind. Rechne jedes Mal mit einer neuen Baugrube oder so.


Ich habe immer Angst vor den Ausflugstagen der örtlichen Kindergärten.
Deshalb immer einen Kundschafter vorweg!


----------



## votemaniac (3. Mai 2022)

Schade Jungs, Sonntag und gestern waren wohl die besten Tage im Rosengarten. Ich hab mich kaum eingekriegt. Während Sonntag noch etwas Hieverei über Stämme war, haben die grünen Jungs gestern sogar den Transferweg von der Kreuzung von Paul-Roth zum Hasselbrack aufgeräumt, sodass man voller Elan nach der Sandkurve...... 
Aber das ist erst einmal wieder vorbei, da dort nun ein fetter Stamm liegt. Mein Hund hat zwar gegengepinkelt, aber das hat nix genutzt. Vor der Kurve musste ( wahrscheinlich ein besoffener Russe ) der Föhrer des Fahrrrrzeugs dann auch schön den Hang runterknallen, obwohl da keine Bäume gefallen waren und seine Hinterlassenschaften dort auf dem Trail drapieren. Aber egal. Dabei hatte ich schon die Hoffnung, das die Öffnungsarbeiten von den Förstern irgendwie honoriert würden. War ja auch ne Menge Arbeit, wenn man nicht gerade so einen fetten Harvester hat. Aber das soll auch nicht heißen, dass die Hände in den Schoss gelegt werden.

Deshalb ride on, stay strong


----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2022)

Hinter dem Mauerdrop einfach einen Verkehrsspiegel anbringen, mit dem man den Bereich unterhalb der Kante einsehen kann.


----------



## MoeCross (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wg. der Anfahrt zwar nur ab und an in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs, fand es dort aber immer ganz witzig, auch für mich als Anfänger.

Dazu auch meine Frage, gibt es in den HaBe`s einen Fahrtechniktrainer, den/ die Ihr empfehlen könnt, der sein Wissen in Sachen Fahrtechnik wie auch Trails dort vermittelt?

Falls die Frage hier komplett fehl am Platz ist, darf diese gerne verschoben oder gelöscht werden.

Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## goldencore (4. Mai 2022)

Meines Wissens bietet Rock My Trail Kurse in den Harburger Bergen an. Man hört viel Gutes über die Firma, wobei es natürlich auch immer auf den jeweiligen Trainer ankommt.





						Event Suche - Rock my Trail Bikeschule
					

Hier findest du nun unsere neue mächtige Suche, die dich dabei unterstützt für dich perfekte Bike-Event zu finden. Nutze die Filter und finde den passenden




					rockmytrail.de


----------



## MoeCross (4. Mai 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus, ich durchforste mal deren Seite 👍


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Mai 2022)

MoeCross schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus, ich durchforste mal deren Seite 👍


falls du noch auf weitere anbieter triffst, lass es uns/mich büdde hier wissen!


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. Mai 2022)

https://www.trailtech.de/ bot dort zeitweise auch mal Kurse an.


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. Mai 2022)

eRiderz bietet auch Fahrtechnikkurse an: https://www.eriderz.com
Die sind t aber soweit ich weiß nur für E-Bikes.

Bei Rock My Trail und bei eRiderz gibt es übrigens Rabatt für Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Bei Rock My Trail und bei eRiderz gibt es übrigens Rabatt für Vereinsmitglieder.


wasn fürn verein und wie viel ermässigung bekommt man, weeste ditte/jemand?


----------



## Marco47 (7. Mai 2022)

Der Verein heißt HaBe MTB e.V

Man bekommt 10% auf Rock my Trail und 20% auf eRiderz meine ich.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Mai 2022)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob im Eissendorfer Forst noch Wiederherstellungsarbeiten stattfinden sollen? Das sieht ja schon seit letztem Jahr so aus wie nach der Europameisterschaft der Erntemaschinen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. Mai 2022)

Um den Paul-Roth-Stein sieht es ja nicht besser aus. Dafür wurden jetzt zwischen Paul-Roth und Hasselbrack ein paar große Bäume weggeräumt.


----------



## cherokee42 (8. Mai 2022)

Habe mit einem Kumpel am 4.6.2022 einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs bei RMT gebucht. Bin gespannt.


----------



## huetterei (17. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ist der Trail den nun ganz zu oder wurden nur die neuen Elemente wieder abgebaut?


GANZ ZU!

Der Bredenberg Trail hat am Startpunkt an der Bank jetzt eine Schranke mit "Durchfahrt für Rucksackradfahrer verboten"-Schild.

Neben der Frage warum -wurde ja oben bereits versucht zu verstehen- hat sich für meine Gruppe am Wochenende dann genau das ergeben, was eigentlich für Wald und Umgebung vorteilhafter gewesen wäre:
Wir sind statt dem bekannten Trail auf der Suche nach anderen interessanten Strecken durch die Gegend geirrt und dabei auch anderen Irrenden begegnet. 
Ich möchte betonen, dass wir auf den Wegen und Singletrails geblieben sind, aber es hatte eben sofort einen Effekt, von dem ich behaupten möchte, das er so nicht gewollt sein kann.

Eine traurige Angelegenheit
huetterei


----------



## jindeljan (17. Mai 2022)

Uns ist das Selbe passiert. Sind dann rechts von der Schranke den Weg runter "geknallt" und leider auf eine Vielzahl von Wanderern getroffen. Absolut unschöne Situation und so auch sicherlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## goldencore (17. Mai 2022)

Das ist wirklich ein verdammter Mist!


----------



## kaliberat (5. Juni 2022)

Ich heute auch. Der Gipfel ist jetzt eine botanische Schutzzone.
Nun ja, immerhin kann man noch etwas Schwung aufnehmen, um unten den Mauerdrop zu nehmen.
Auf dem Weg hinunter lagen einige Äste mitten auf dem Weg - eher gezielt platziert als zufällig drauf gefallen.

Hoffentlich bleibt dieser Teil offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (5. Juni 2022)

Es hat wirklich etwas Groteskes dieses Ungetüm in den Wald zu zimmern.


----------



## kaliberat (6. Juni 2022)

Gerade, weil es umfahrbar ist. 🫢


----------



## goldencore (6. Juni 2022)

Nur um das zu ergänzen: Ich bin schweren Herzens woanders runtergefahren, auch wenn kein Mensch weit und breit war.


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1492559
> Es hat wirklich etwas Groteskes dieses Ungetüm in den Wald zu zimmern.


Sieht zumindest besser aus als die Dinger im Rosnegarten


----------



## huetterei (8. Juni 2022)

Verteilen wir jetzt Awards für die stilvollste Trailabsperrung?
Passend und meinen Vorurteilen entsprechend würden sie die Absperrung aus den Knochen von erlegtem Rotwild herstellen, solange die Knochen erlegter Biker nicht probat sind!


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juli 2022)

Jetzt kommen die nächsten wieder aus ihren Löchern, die gegen alles sind. Hauptsache scheint wieder zu sein dass Fifi im Landschaftsschutzgebiet ungestört k*cken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (17. Juli 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1492559
> Es hat wirklich etwas Groteskes dieses Ungetüm in den Wald zu zimmern.


Ich glaube, da fehlen noch zwei Hölzer längs und einige Stücken Bohle, fertig ist der Drop 😁


----------



## KnutWalfisch (17. Juli 2022)

Dass die Sprungstube da seit geschätzt 10 Jahren (EDIT: OK scheinbar eher >50 Jahre) ist, ist niemandem aufgefallen und wurde gekonnt ignoriert. Ist das Waldstück schon so lange Naturschutzgebiet? Oder gehört das zufällig zu dem neuen Naturschutzgebiet um die Jumpline auf der anderen Seite der Kuhtrift, das letztes Jahr ausgerufen wurde, damit der Hochseilgartenbetreiber, dem die Erlaubnis für den HSG wieder versagt wurde, den Wald nicht alternativ als Brennholz nutzt?!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2022)

Eben das. 10 Jahre. Mindestens. Und ne sehr gemischte Crew mit breiter Altersspanne dahinter. Hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger, bin grad nicht so motiviert zu Sitzblockaden, aber was muss, muss.


----------



## votemaniac (17. Juli 2022)

Oh mann, ich könnte mir hier schon wieder die Fingen wundschreiben, über den Schwachsinn, der immer wieder durch unsere lokalen Käseblättchen wabert. 2 Rentnerabgeordnete, die wohl in der Nähe wohnen, aber nichts davon mitbekommen haben wollen, bis eine Freundin dieser Bezirksversammlungsabgeordneten die Augen geöffnet hat. Wow…kein Wunder, dass die SPD bei soviel Realpolitik nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommt ( sollte jetzt nicht mal doppeldeutig sein ). Ich führe meinen Hund dort auch aus, doch der Hundefreilaufbereich ist noch mindestens 200 m hinter dem Gebiet der Sprungstube, welche ja verhältnismässig wenig Areal „verbraucht“. Auch kann man immer noch mit seinem Hund dort längs laufen. Ich würde es nur nicht machen, wenn Betrieb ist.
Aber man will ja seinem Wählerpotential gefällig sein, die da alle Schlange mit ihren Hunden stehen und endlich wieder das Sprungstubengelände unsicher machen wollen. 

Geht auf’s Altenteil, lasst mal jüngere ran, die vielleicht den Zusammenhang verstehen, wenn Jugendliche und Kinder einen Platz haben, an dem sie zusammen etwas erarbeiten und sich auspowern können, als wenn sie sich zum Ballern in ihre Zimmer verkriechen oder den Frust über das zerstörte Areal in andere Bahnen lenken.

Ich kenne die Sprungstube seit bestimmt 10 Jahren und bin da auch schon mit meiner Tochter gefahren. Dies sind Rudimente alter Schiessbahnen, weil die Bundeswehr dort mal einen Standort hatte, vielleicht sind diese auch schon viel älter. Aber hier finden sich Betonreste mit Armiereisen, wo man hinsieht. Wenn das alles in einen „Urzustand“ gebracht werden soll, na dann Prost Mahlzeit. Die Forderung die Sprungstube zurückzubauen, ändert nichts am Zustand des übrigen Gebietes. Im Sinne von Trailfahren hat das aber durchaus seinen Wert. Wäre wohl Zeit für ne Petition die der Bürgerschaft überreicht werden könnte.

Noch ne Anekdote am Rande:
mein Post vom 18 Februar 2019, als der erste Trail in einem Privatwaldstück, westlich vom Waldparkplatz Alvesen, gesperrt wurde, zeigte ja den Wisch, den der oder die Besitzer dort abgeheftet hatten. Eine Ode an den Wald und seine schützenswerten Bewohner und ein Loblied auf die Besitzer und ihre nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft. Aber ok, da sind wenigstens keine Harvester durch, aber die hätten wohl auch nachhaltig das Wild verscheucht.
Denn Irgendwie bin ich da neulich mal wieder vorbeigekommen und was kann man am Ausgang dieses ehemaligen Trails sehen ? Ist wohl ne Beobachtungsstation für die wechselnden Wildtiere.


----------



## cherokee42 (17. Juli 2022)

Die Anfänge der Sprungstube geht auf die 1980er zurück. Die dortige Kaserne wurde aufgelöst und die Schießbahnen sind übrig geblieben. Danach haben sich BMX Fahrer dieses Areal zu nutze gemacht.
Das Gebiet der sprungstube zwischen Heimfelder Straße und hundeauslaufzone gehört übrigens zu den bundesforsten und nicht zu den landesforsten. Dieses Gebiet ist lediglich Landschaftsschutzgebiet und nicht wie die hundeauslaufzone und das Gebiet um die flowline Naturschutzgebiet. Eine hundeauslaufzone in einem Naturschutzgebiet ist eigentlich ein No-Go. Dieses dürfte in Deutschland einzigartig sein. Aber die Politik wollte sich nicht mit den einflussreichen heimfeldern Hundebesitzern anlegen deshalb gab es dort eine Ausnahmeregelung.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juli 2022)

Nee das Gelände ist schon viel früher aufgegeben worden. In den 70ern bin ich dort schon mit Rädern von Sperrmüll rumgefahren. Den Erzählungen nach soll das vom Pionierbatallaion aus Heimfeld stammen, das aber schon in den 50ern aufgelöst wurde.


----------



## µ_d (17. Juli 2022)

Wollte auch schon sagen, dass mir 10 Jahre zu kurz vor kommen. An der Stelle waren schon Sprünge gebaut als ich 2006 das erste mal in Hamburg MTB fahren war.


----------



## SinusJayCee (18. Juli 2022)

Ich finde das "Problem" mit den Hunden auch ziemlich konstruiert. 99% der Hundebesitzer denen ich begegne teilen den Wald gerne mit MTBlern und grüßen freundlich zurück. Der Bereich Jumpliner/Sprungstube scheint bei Hundebesitzern auch eher weniger beliebt zu sein. Die meisten Hunde trifft man Richtung Heide.


----------



## huetterei (19. Juli 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die nächsten wieder aus ihren Löchern, die gegen alles sind. Hauptsache scheint wieder zu sein dass Fifi im Landschaftsschutzgebiet ungestört k*cken kann.


Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen wer eigentlich die benannten SPD Politiker sind und in welchen Ämtern sie tätig sind:





Das ausgerechnet die Frau aus dem Jugendhilfeausschuss und aus dem Ausschuss für Soziales so einen Jugendtreffpunkt einstampfen will, dass ist echt der Gipfel.

Immer wenn ich da mal durchgefahren bin waren es zumeist Jugendliche, die dort ihre Kreise gefahren sind.
Vielleicht sollten die dann besser wieder vor ihrer Haustür rumlungern und Sachbeschädigungen oder ähnliches machen anstatt sich sportlich im Wald zu messen.
Was für ein armes Land!


----------



## votemaniac (19. Juli 2022)

Hi zusammen,
dem Internet sei Dank, da findet man doch tatsächlich manchmal etwas Informatives:



			Bezirksversammlung
		


Beate Pohlmann
[email protected]

Michael Dose
[email protected]

Gibt da auch Mobil- und anderre Nummern, aber wenn man denen fleissig schreibt, kommt vielleicht auch was bei rum.
Ich werde mich nachher mal ransetzen und in netter, umgänglicher Form den Sachverhalt und die Zielsetzung darlegen.
Vielleicht bekommen die ja auch noch mehr E-Post (-;

Ride on, stay wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutWalfisch (20. Juli 2022)

Toll, dass du das verlinkt hast. Vielleicht sollten wir vor allem den anderen Mitgliedern der Bezirksversammlung (FREUNDLICH!) schreiben und nicht nur denen, die bereits fest gegen die Sprungstube sind.


----------



## votemaniac (20. Juli 2022)

@KnutWalfisch
das ist wirklich ne gute Idee. Wenn ich Zeit habe nehme ich mal alle Emailadressen auf ( außer die AFDler )
und dann kann man ne Sammelmail starten. Ich hänge mal den Text an, den ich an Pohlmann / Dose geschrieben
habe. Ich nehme ich gerne Verbesserungs- und Änderungsvorschläge an.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juli 2022)

Ein guter Text, da darf man auf die Antwort gespannt sein.
Der erwähnte Hochseilgarten Kiekeberg ist übrigens inzwischen auch Geschichte aber nicht wegen mangelnder Kundschaft, sondern der Pachtvertrag wurde nicht verlängert.


----------



## haga67 (20. Juli 2022)

Von mir haben die Beiden auch Post.
Je mehr Stimmen desto besser.


----------



## votemaniac (24. Juli 2022)

Moin,
habe jetzt mal den Morgen genutzt, um die Emails zu sammeln und der Bürgerschaft eine Email zu schreiben ( no AfD of course )
Einige hatten allerdings keine hinterlegt. Im angefügten Text sind oben die Emailadressen drin, falls jemand Lust hat, in die Tasten zu hauen. Es nervt schon gewaltig, wenn sich die Politik vor den Karren der Schmierblättchenpropaganda spannen lässt.

P.S.
Freitag lagen auf dem Weg zum Trichtertrail schon wieder größere Mengen Totholz. Hoffe nicht, dass das wieder Kreise zieht.
Werde heute nochmal nachschauen.

Ride on


----------



## votemaniac (25. Juli 2022)

Moin und ein Update,
Herr Sander schrieb schon zurück:

"danke, dass Sie sich melden. Ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen und musste laut lachen. Das Thema steht schon bei uns auf der Agenda.
Da ich in Heimfeld häufiger jogge und mit meinem Hund spazieren gehe, kenne ich die Ecke sehr gut. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Biker angetroffen, sonst hätte ich Sie gerne angesprochen. So intensiv scheint der norddeutsche Tourismus in Heimfeld dann doch nicht zu sein."

Aber mal sehen, was dann letztendlich als Entscheidung dabei heraus kommt.

Das Totholz am Eingang zum Trichtertrail ist auch "verschwunden"

Ride on, ride on


----------



## cherokee42 (28. September 2022)

Welcher ist der "Trichtertrail"?


----------



## goldencore (7. Januar 2023)

Das Schild vom Little Whistler ist verschwunden...


----------



## Mayners (7. Januar 2023)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das Schild vom Little Whistler ist verschwunden...


Was war da für nen Schild ? Bauarbeiten vom Verein oder von Forst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (7. Januar 2023)

Ich meine das Schild mit dem Namen des Trails, das ziemlich am Anfang stand, wo man rechts abbiegen muss.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Januar 2023)

Mayners schrieb:


> Was war da für nen Schild ? Bauarbeiten vom Verein oder von Forst?


Was für ein Schild wohl.. 🤣
Natürlich das Holzschild am Anfang des Trails mit dem Namen drauf. Schon kagge wenn das wer weggenommen hat.


----------



## Mayners (7. Januar 2023)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Was für ein Schild wohl.. 🤣
> Natürlich das Holzschild am Anfang des Trails mit dem Namen drauf. Schon kagge wenn das wer weggenommen hat.


Achsoo ja klar das Trail Schild 😅 ich dachte der wäre gesperrt gewesen oder so


----------



## goldencore (7. Januar 2023)

Das hatte ich befürchtet, weil das Schild fehlte. Reillegalisiert oder so. Der Trail sieht aber aus wie immer und es ist auch nix abgesperrt.
War insgesamt gut heute. 11 Grad und Matsch relativ problemlos umfahrbar. Fuchspass war etwas Saukuhle, aber das habe ich nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## cherokee42 (Sonntag um 15:45)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das Schild vom Little Whistler ist verschwunden...


Ist mir heute auch aufgefallen, das von der Achterbahn fehlt auch schon länger.


----------



## SinusJayCee (Montag um 09:05)

Bei der Achterbahn war bis vor kurzem ja auch noch ein Massaker aus Bäumen. Vielleicht ist da bei den Aufräumarbeiten etwas schief gelaufen. Beim Little Wistler kann ich mir das aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L3ft2di3 (Montag um 10:56)

Das Achterbahn Schild fehlt schon ewig.


----------

